# Et l'iMac G5, il arrivera quand alors dans notre maison?



## bouc_en_kilt (9 Septembre 2004)

Je ne suis quand même pas très content du service d'apple, j'ai attendu durant tout l'été la sortie du nouvelle Imac G5 car, apparemment il y avait déjà du retard. Mais en plus lorsqu'on l'annonce à l'Apple Expo, quelques jours plus tard, j'apprends pour X raisons que celui ne sera disponible que fin septembre, en gros ça aura fait 3mois d'attente pour un mac, ça fait long quand même !!!


----------



## noliv (9 Septembre 2004)

L'iMac à été pré-introduit sur le site d'Apple en annonçant "courrant septembre". Lors de l'annonce à l'Apple Expo, Apple nous dit "disponible à partir de mi-septembre". Nous somme le 10 septembre, ma commande dit qu'il sera envoyé "avant le 28 septembre"... (c'était même précisé avant de valider la commande "3 - 4 semaines")

Croisons les doigts mais pour l'instant les informations données par Apple n'ont pas été contredites... c'est pourquoi je n'ai pas encore envie de me plaindre de leur service 

Certes l'attente est longue, mais personne au monde ne propose un ordinateur aussi attrayant, pour ce prix, et dans un quelconque délai de disponibilité...


----------



## peyret (10 Septembre 2004)

le 25, le 25, le 25, le 25, ... septembre !

lp


----------



## turnover (10 Septembre 2004)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> en gros ça aura fait 3mois d'attente pour un mac, ça fait long quand même !!!


Te plains pas j'ai attendu mon powermac 1 an et demi 
Sinon, j'le sens bien pour le 28 moi


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (19 Septembre 2004)

Quelqu'un aurait-il une date ne serait-ce qu'une approximation, pour la date d'arrivée des Imac G5 dans nos revendeurs Apple..??  
L'attente se fait trop longue!!! J'vais craquer!!  :rateau:


----------



## flotow (19 Septembre 2004)

et les personnes qui volent dans les citées pour revendre des chaussures, ou d'autre truc... il ne peuvent pas s'arranger avec apple pour faire semblant de les voler, et apple les paye.. et...

enfin, juste pour qu'on les ai plus tot...


----------



## kitetrip (19 Septembre 2004)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> et les personnes qui volent dans les citées pour revendre des chaussures, ou d'autre truc...


Pas que dans les cités... la preuve devant vous  :rateau: 
Parce que si vous mettez l'adresse de commande chez Kitetrip à Tours, c'est garanti que ça arrive chez vous dans les 48h   

Plus sérieusement, pas de stress... Quand les nouvelles machines sortent à l'Apple Expo, c'est normal qu'il y ait un délais.
Lors de la dernière mise à jour de l'iMac G4 1.25Ghz , je l'avais commandé le 12 septembre pour le recevoir le 28 ! Et pourtant, 90% des pièces de l'iMac était sensiblement les mêmes que l'ancienne version à 1Ghz...

Alors pour l'iMac G5, qui est totalement nouveau, vous avez de la "chance" si Apple vous le "promet" avant fin septembre...


----------



## pioupiou (20 Septembre 2004)

Le site de la FNAC , l'annonçait pour le 20 Septembre...

Aujourd'hui , ce même site l'annonce en dispo le 12 Octobre...


----------



## OBi1 (20 Septembre 2004)

moi, je la connais la date.
 Il sort un mardi, l'iMac G5.

 Une autre question ?


----------



## Onra (20 Septembre 2004)

Certaines personnes l'ont déjà reçu apparement sur MacBidouille


----------



## mandrax_fr (20 Septembre 2004)

OBi1 a dit:
			
		

> moi, je la connais la date.
> Il sort un mardi, l'iMac G5.
> 
> Une autre question ?


La Fnac a rectifié sa date en mettant le 12 octobre, mais bon ils l'ont mis au pif


----------



## Manu (20 Septembre 2004)

J'ai appris samedi dernier  qu'Apple a fixé les 25 Septembre et 2 octobre comme journées de présentation des iMac G5 chez les revendeurs.


----------



## iota (20 Septembre 2004)

Salut.

 Apparement l'iMac semble visible chez beMac.
 C'est dans l'est de la france (Strasbourg et Mulhouse).

 @+
 iota


----------



## naas (20 Septembre 2004)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Certaines personnes l'ont déjà reçu apparement sur MacBidouille


si c'est celui de *red leader* ils ont fait une coquille etant donné qu'il ne l'a même pas commandé, dixit l'interessé


----------



## mandrax_fr (20 Septembre 2004)

voila une bonne nouvelle : 

*IMG5 20/1.8/1GB/160GB/SD/AP/KBOS-F/F*
*1 Shipped 19/09/2004*

parcontre bizarre le tracking number ne donne rien pour l'instant sur http://www.apecode.com/appletrack


----------



## iota (20 Septembre 2004)

Sur macbidouille, une personne a reçu son iMac 17" 1.6Ghz (lefossoyeur).
 Plusieurs membres sont passés en shipped (enfin leur commande pas les membres ).

 @+
 iota


----------



## mandrax_fr (20 Septembre 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Sur macbidouille, une personne a reçu son iMac 17" 1.6Ghz (lefossoyeur).
> Plusieurs membres sont passés en shipped (enfin leur commande pas les membres ).
> 
> @+
> iota


oui mais c'était du 17", la apparemment les dernières commandes shipped concernent surtout les iMac 20".

de toute maniere dès que je le recois , je fais une ptite gallerie de photos 

MAJ 14h24 : voici aux dernières nouvelles 

20 sep 04 30 60 departed from product source Apple Shanghai    
20 sep 04 05 00 boxes scanned Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai   
20 sep 04 00 05 Data received from supplier Apple Shanghai 

je pense que je peux esperer le recevoir d'ici jeudi


----------



## iota (20 Septembre 2004)

Par contre, je sais qu'aux USA et en angleterre, certaines personnes ont déjà reçu leur iMac 20".

 Y'a même une grosse image ici.

 @+
 iota


----------



## noliv (20 Septembre 2004)

Y a-t-il eu d'autres étapes entre le statut "Open" et "Shipped" ?

 Ma commande (31/08/2004 à 10:52 AM GMT) de l'iMac 20" est toujours à l'état "Open"... de quand date la tienne Mandrax_fr ?
 En tout cas merci pour le feedback!!


----------



## mandrax_fr (20 Septembre 2004)

j'ai recu le mail d'information de livraison apple ce matin à 9h40 environ. Hier j'étais encore entrain de gueuler aurpès du SAV Apple par mail 

J'ai passé commande le 1er septembre en début d'après midi


----------



## WebOliver (20 Septembre 2004)

Ma commande, effectuée dès l'annonce de l'iMac est toujours annoncée pour le 28 septembre... On attend.  Il faut dire que j'ai pris quelques options avec l'iMac (carte Airport, clavier et souris sans fil, etc.) et ça doit ralentir le processus.


----------



## mandrax_fr (20 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ma commande, effectuée dès l'annonce de l'iMac est toujours annoncée pour le 28 septembre... On attend.  Il faut dire que j'ai pris quelques options avec l'iMac (carte Airport, clavier et souris sans fil, etc.) et ça doit ralentir le processus.


moi mon imac shipped de ce matin était annoncé pour le 29/09 au plus tard, je l'ai également pris avec option AIRPORT extreme card, 1Go de ram


----------



## philoumac (21 Septembre 2004)

:love: iMac G5 20 avec 1Go shipped aujourd'hui... Il était prévu au plus tard pour le 12/10.
Plutôt cool. Apple tient enfin ses promesses en termes de livraison  
J'espère ainsi l'avoir avec une petite semaine d'avance.  

Bon courage à tous ceux qui attendent encore leur 'shipped'


----------



## Foguenne (21 Septembre 2004)

Ma soeur s'impatiente. Elle me téléphone tous les jours pour savoir si j'ai eu des infos sur Macgé.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (22 Septembre 2004)

Bonne nouvelle à tous les Belges, aujourd'hui mon revendeur Cami Bruxelles m'a téléphoné pour m'annoncer cette excellente nouvelle! L'Imac G5 est enfin arrivé!
Bref, impatient comme je suis, j'ai filé droit vers le magasin pour aller chercher ma commande.
Résultat, rien à voir avec ce que l'on peut voir en photo, il est magnifique, même le 17pouces où je pensais que la bande blanche ferait obstacle donne très très bien!
Je n'ai pas encore pris de photos, mais j'arrive pas à m'en décoler, il est rapide, Itune se lance en un seul bond! Silencieux, je ne dis pas, on entends un tout petit gésillement, mais ce qui est sûr c'est qu'il est bien plus silencieux qu'un vulgaire PC.
Bref; un vrai petit bijoux, je vous en dirai plus quand j'aurai approfondi mes essais avec Photoshop,...


----------



## chupastar (22 Septembre 2004)

Tu peux changer ta signature "Et bientôt un Imac G5"


----------



## jin.roh (22 Septembre 2004)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nouvelle à tous les Belges, aujourd'hui mon revendeur Cami Bruxelles m'a téléphoné pour m'annoncer cette excellente nouvelle! L'Imac G5 est enfin arrivé!
> Bref, impatient comme je suis, j'ai filé droit vers le magasin pour aller chercher ma commande.
> Résultat, rien à voir avec ce que l'on peut voir en photo, il est magnifique, même le 17pouces où je pensais que la bande blanche ferait obstacle donne très très bien!
> Je n'ai pas encore pris de photos, mais j'arrive pas à m'en décoler, il est rapide, Itune se lance en un seul bond! Silencieux, je ne dis pas, on entends un tout petit gésillement, mais ce qui est sûr c'est qu'il est bien plus silencieux qu'un vulgaire PC.
> Bref; un vrai petit bijoux, je vous en dirai plus quand j'aurai approfondi mes essais avec Photoshop,...




m'en fout moi mon pc est pas vulgaire il est bien élevé 

bon achat


----------



## Apca (22 Septembre 2004)

Ben c'est bien tout ca, Cami liège sera certainement aussi bientôt approvisionner.


----------



## Foguenne (22 Septembre 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est bien tout ca, Cami liège sera certainement aussi bientôt approvisionner.



Ma soeur l'a commandé chez Cami Liège, il va donc arriver à temps. (ils lui ont dit début octobre.)


----------



## Apca (22 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ma soeur l'a commandé chez Cami Liège, il va donc arriver à temps. (ils lui ont dit début octobre.)



Cool  :love:


----------



## macarel (22 Septembre 2004)

Il est arrivéeh, la la lère chez mon revendeur préféré. Vive Alias66 (et Apple of course)    :love:


----------



## Larswool (22 Septembre 2004)

Ils sont aussi arrivés chez IC sur Paris alors que les vendeurs les attendaient pour le début voire mi-octobre. Les enfants il est vraiment beau , cet ordi.

Courage à tous, et ne pleurez pas à son arrivée .
Lars


----------



## olidev (23 Septembre 2004)

Voici les infos reçues ce matin de mon distributeur :



> les imac 20 rentrent en production
> comme vous avez une configuration 'spéciale' d'usine , c'est un  traitement à part.
> 
> dès que j'ai l'avis d'expédition (sortie de l'usine de shangai) je vous  informe


----------



## noliv (23 Septembre 2004)

Toujours aucune nouvelle du mien (commandé dès la première minute ou l'AppleStore s'est ouvert).

J'ai écrit par mail au service de suivi de commandes pour leur rappeler que ma carte bleue expire le 30 septembre. Ils m'ont dit de ne pas m'inquiéter, ils n'enregistrent pas de retards pour les iMacs, mais que si je pouvais leur communiquer la date d'expiration de ma nouvelle carte ça serait bien quand même


----------



## Surfer Libre (24 Septembre 2004)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Silencieux, je ne dis pas, on entends un tout petit gésillement, mais ce qui est sûr c'est qu'il est bien plus silencieux qu'un vulgaire PC.


Attention, certains iMac G5 17" ont un problème d'alimentation qui fait un bruit significatif, tu peut en savoir plus sur la page 7 du sujet "j'ai testé l'iMac" dans ce forum ou dans les récentes news de Macbidouille qui a suivi ce problème qui touche pas mal de monde a en lire les différents echos. :rateau:

Si tu n'entends qu'un léger souffle de 27db tout va bien.


----------



## noliv (24 Septembre 2004)

MacBidouille dit que cela touche pas mal de monde mais ça ne veut pas dire grand chose...


----------



## minime (24 Septembre 2004)

Sur le forum Apple (message #21) quelqu'un signale un article du site metamac.de. Apple Allemagne aurait pris des dispositions pour échanger les alimentations sur certains iMac G5 17".


----------



## Marcmaniac (24 Septembre 2004)

Juste un petit sujet très personnel pour vous dire que l'attente de mon Imac g5 20" commandé le 16/9 à la Fnac est quand même assez délicieuse !
Je m'explique : Cette attente me fait le même effet que lorsque j'avais quelques années de moins et que j'attendais Noël avec impatience, en y pensant tous les soirs, en y rêvant, en repensant aux cadeaux que je me prédestinais......Que c'était bon d'attendre !
Que c'est bon dans cette société où tout doit être rapide, immédiat, consommable en quelques jours, ou en quelques heures que de devoir attendre une chose qui nous fait vibrer.....comme elle me fait vibrer !

Merci Apple pour ces quelques jours d'attente qui me permettent de rêver, de fantasmer !
Une dernière chose toutefois, que cette attente ne devienne pas ...trop longue quand meme !


----------



## dani (24 Septembre 2004)

Même sensation

iMac G5 20 pouces

Avant le 31 Août, il était dèjà commandé (dans ma tête) hyper confiant dans le design. Steve jobs avait laissé les indices à la WWDC 2004, Paris, Birthday, iMac

Replacons-nous en 1998, le premier iMac G3 est révolutionnaire
l'iMac G4 est fantastique
l'iMac 3 ne pouvait pas être raté.

Et puis, c'est Apple, oui, il faut le répéter, c'est Apple, le design, c'est leur point fort

Le 31 août au Keynote, je me suis confirmé la commande
Le 31 août (Apple Expo) Essai de cet iMac et et coup de fil à mon amie à son travail (il faut que tu viennes le voir) Ok, on ira tous les 2 samedi

J'y suis retourné seul à cette Expo, le vendredi 3 aôut
et le samedi 4 août avec mon amie, et nous l'avons commandé.

Je me suis fixé une date de livraison au 15 octobre
Avant cette date, je dirais, c'est super
la 3ème semaine d'octobre (pas de chance)
la dernière d'octobre (la poisse)
A partir du 1er novembre, je dirais : Que fait Apple)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Septembre 2004)

voila,quand l'iMac G5 est sorti j'etais sous le charme ,et je pensais changer dans 10 mois,en attendant un G5 a 2 GHz...Mon eMac va avoir deux ans en décembre,donc l'an prochain il aura 3 ans ,et je pensais en changer...
mais maintenant ,avec le recul ,je me dis que mon eMac ,bien gonflé en RAM et avec un DD FW 120 Go a coté pour épauler le petit 40 Go interne,n'est pas si mal pour ce que je fais ,surtout que je ne joue pas ,mais je fais internet ,retouche photo ,encodage iTunes pour iPod ,traitement de texte ,excel...
et bien je me dis que l'iMac G5 est un G5 dégonflé,pour rentrer dans 5 cm d'épaisseur...et que peut etre les progrès aidants,de nouveaux G5 gravés plus fins et avec des fréquences plus élevés devraient apparaitre dans quelques mois et permettraient un bus plus rapide dans les iMac... 
a mon avis peut etre faut il que j' attende 2 ans plutot qu'un ,ce qui était prévu pour mon eMac qui aura 4 ans en 2006...
qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## philoumac (25 Septembre 2004)

Bonsoir,

Pour te répondre, je crois que cela dépend surtout de l'utilisation que tu fais de ton Mac.
J'ai personnellement un iMac bondy Blue à 233 (en tour car l'écran a claqué) qui me convenait parfaitement jusqu'à ce que j'achète cet été mon premier caméscope. Du coup j'ai voulu changer de machine pour faire du montage vidéo. J'ai commandé un eMac 1,25G qui au bout de 7 semaines n'était toujours pas là. Avec l'annonce de iMac G5 à l'Apple expo, j'ai annulé mon eMac fantôme pour un iMac G5 20 pouces plus confortable pour ce que je veux en faire.

Si tu ne te sers de ton Mac que pour la bureautique la lecture de DVD et le web, ton eMac fera largement l'affaire jusqu'à ce que tu craques vraiment pour une nouvelle machine. :love:


----------



## NightWalker (25 Septembre 2004)

Je suis d'accord avec Philoumac, je tourne encore aujourd'hui avec mon iMac Lime 266MHz. Et c'est vrai que si maintenant je veux changer de machine, pourquoi pas l'iMac G5 20", c'est pour le garder pendant au moin 5 ans. Peut être lors de la sortie de l'iMac G6.

Si tu ne penses pas avoir la nécessité de changer de machine, attends un peu. Ton eMac est une belle machine...


----------



## woulf (25 Septembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Si tu ne penses pas avoir la nécessité de changer de machine, attends un peu. Ton eMac est une belle machine...



bien dit. et j'ajouterai, pour achever de semer le trouble: et si tu veux te faire plaisir et que tu le peux, surtout ne te gêne pas


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Septembre 2004)

ouai,ben pour l'instant j'attends ,tant que l'eMac tourne bien ,j'attends...
mais il faut dire que l'iMac G5 20 " fait réver!

merci de vos avis


----------



## noliv (27 Septembre 2004)

Pour info, mon iMac G5 20" +BT +Airport commandé le 31 aout  qui était annoncé pour "Before 28/09" est passé à l'état "Shipped" samedi 25/09.


----------



## Toyz (27 Septembre 2004)

N'oubliez pas que nos Mac ont une côte, c'est vraiment le pied et il faut en profiter, mon G4 me satisfait à 100% mais si j'attends 1 an de plus arghhh :rose: ...
Pensez y lorsque l'envie de craquer pour une nouvelle machine se fait sentir, perso entre G4 et moniteur 1000 euros de ristourne, si ton emac est encore bien côté n'hésites pas il faut battre le fer tant qu'il est chaud  ...


----------



## WebOliver (28 Septembre 2004)

Bon... on est le 28... et le statut de mon iMac n'a toujours pas évolué... :mouais:


----------



## Gabi (28 Septembre 2004)

Juste histoire de me plaindre une seconde fois : 17" 1,6 commandé le 01/09 prévu before 27/09 : TOUJOURS RIEN !!
Commande sans option, payée par CB...

Rhââaa !! (gnagna) :hein:


----------



## FloX (28 Septembre 2004)

Pareil commande le 02/09 before 14/10 toujours pas bougé ...

C'est pas gagné


----------



## WebOliver (28 Septembre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Pareil commande le 02/09 before 14/10 toujours pas bougé ...



Ben là c'est plutôt normal si tu as «On or before 14/10»...  On est que le 28...  Le mien est par contre «On or before 28/09»... 

Dernières nouvelles: _La demande pour le produit que vous avez commandé a dépassé nos prévisions. Nous l'enverrons dès que possible, mais ne pourrons vous livrer dans les délais prévus initialement. Nous envisageons désormais un envoi d'ici au 30 septembre 2004._    :hein:


----------



## peyret (28 Septembre 2004)

Commandé le 3/09 chez un revendeur apple, toujours rien à l'horizon (config spéciale) -

lp


----------



## WebOliver (29 Septembre 2004)

Tiens, une bonne nouvelle ce matin...  _Shipped_  A dans une semaine.


----------



## Foguenne (29 Septembre 2004)

Le gentil monsieur de chez Cami Liège a téléphoné à ma soeur hier, elle va chercher son premier mac (iMac 17' superdrive) cette après-midi.   
J'ai l'impression qu'elle sera plus fana que moi. Elle a pour le moment l'iBook de ma compagne et elle le montre déjà à tout le monde.   
Je la vois bien organiser un goûter Macperware pour montrer sa machine à ses copines.


----------



## WebOliver (29 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je la vois bien organiser un goûter Macperware pour montrer sa machine à ses copines.



Avec toi en démonstrateur bien sûr, en jeans, basket et col roulé?


----------



## olidev (29 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Le gentil monsieur de chez Cami Liège a téléphoné à ma soeur hier, elle va chercher son premier mac (iMac 17' superdrive) cette après-midi.
> J'ai l'impression qu'elle sera plus fana que moi. Elle a pour le moment l'iBook de ma compagne et elle le montre déjà à tout le monde.
> Je la vois bien organiser un goûter Macperware pour montrer sa machine à ses copines.


 Des photos, des photos, des photos ... de l'iMac (pas de ta soeur  )


----------



## FloX (29 Septembre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Pareil commande le 02/09 before 14/10 toujours pas bougé ...
> 
> C'est pas gagné


Merveilleux je suis passé en OPEN aujourd'hui après 27 jours   Bon livraison prévu avant le 14 octobre je perds po espoir  
Si seulement l'imac pouvait arriver aussi facilement que la taxe d'habitation


----------



## Foguenne (29 Septembre 2004)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> Des photos, des photos, des photos ... de l'iMac (pas de ta soeur  )



J'en ferais mais pas avant 2 semaines.  (nous habitons à 200 km l'un de l'autre et je pars au Canada dans 3 jours.  )


----------



## mandrax_fr (29 Septembre 2004)

j'ai recu  mon iMac 20" 1Go + Airport Extreme hier, je n'ai pas encore eu le temps d'en profiter et de le prendre trop en photos mais voila une petite apercu


----------



## iDan (29 Septembre 2004)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> j'ai recu mon iMac 20" 1Go + Airport Extreme hier, je n'ai pas encore eu le temps d'en profiter et de le prendre trop en photos mais voila une petite apercu


:bave:
Ouiiin je veux le même

:love:


----------



## WebOliver (30 Septembre 2004)

L'iMac 20" fait bien 11 kg? Non, parce que sur le mail de livraison d'Apple il est écrit que le colis fait 7,4 kg...  :hein:   Me manque un bout d'iMac?


----------



## Surfer Libre (1 Octobre 2004)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> j'ai recu  mon iMac 20" 1Go + Airport Extreme hier, je n'ai pas encore eu le temps d'en profiter et de le prendre trop en photos mais voila une petite apercu


Joli! Merci de nous en faire profiter. Je doit attendre encore trois semaines avant de commander le même testiné à la création graphique et multimedia. J'espère qu'il n'y aura plus trop d'attente.
On peut voir sur ta photo à quel point l'affichage est valable même vu de côté, la surface d'affichage d'un 20" étant idéale pour les créatifs.

Peut tu nous dire ce qu'il est est du bruit en nous donnant par exemple l'équivalent avec un modèle existant?

Encore merci.


----------



## olidev (1 Octobre 2004)

Bon, pour moi ... toujours rien :hein: ... mais c'est promis dès que je l'ai tu auras des photos et mes commentaires


----------



## Mille Sabords (1 Octobre 2004)

Un gars est venu installer un imac G5 20' ce midi à la Fnac st Lazarre (Paris) 

extrait :
- 'Ah ben le Imac est enfin dispo !'
- 'Euh non, faut le commander'
- 'ben si je le commande maintenant je l'ai quand alors ?'
- 'd'ici 2 à 3 semaines, même en configuration standard'

Sniff


----------



## mandrax_fr (2 Octobre 2004)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> Joli! Merci de nous en faire profiter. Je doit attendre encore trois semaines avant de commander le même testiné à la création graphique et multimedia. J'espère qu'il n'y aura plus trop d'attente.
> On peut voir sur ta photo à quel point l'affichage est valable même vu de côté, la surface d'affichage d'un 20" étant idéale pour les créatifs.
> 
> Peut tu nous dire ce qu'il est est du bruit en nous donnant par exemple l'équivalent avec un modèle existant?
> ...



D'autre photos sur http://mandraxg.free.fr/imac/

Pour  le bruit c'est simple lorsque l'on utilise pas les ressources systeme et du CPU, l'imac ne fait aucun bruit. Ensuite si je pousse sous photoshop, les ventilos se mettent en activités et un léger soufflement est perceptible....très léger je précise... 
Je ne pourrais pas le comparer à un autre Mac vu que c'est mon PREMIER ordinateur Apple  et oui...


----------



## NightWalker (2 Octobre 2004)

Belles photos Mandrax_fr... félicitation...

Pour tes photos, essaye ce gratuiticiel Galérie (http://www.myriad-online.com/en/products/galerie.htm). Tu regroupes tes photos dans un dossier, tu lances Galérie, puis tu "drop" ce dossier dans l'icone. Il ne te reste plus qu'à cliquer sur le bouton "Générer les pages HTML" et voilà...

Crée quand même un dossier destinataire qui va contenir tes pages HTML...


----------



## Surfer Libre (2 Octobre 2004)

Merci Mandrax_fr pour ces infos et les photos en live. J'ai été amusé par le PC déguisé avec un fond d'écran mac, le iMac G5 en jette pas mal à côté!

Maintenant on attend les photos d'Olidev, prochain sur la liste des livraisons... :love:


----------



## noliv (2 Octobre 2004)

Mon iMac 20" qui était jeudi au Luxembourg (à 20 minutes de chez moi) est allé aux Pays Bas le lendemain, puis en Allemagne!!?! C'est le transporteur qui fait n'importe quoi ou Apple??

Voici le suivi en ligne :

Activity ---*Location ---*Date / Time (GMT)

*Shipment Picked Up ---*SHANGHAI, SH, CN ---*25 Sep 2004 04:45
*Shipment Picked Up ---*(CNSHA02) ---*25 Sep 2004 13:14
*Depart Terminal ---*(CNSHA02) ---*28 Sep 2004 16:35
*Depart Terminal ---*LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU ---*30 Sep 2004 13:19
*Cleared Customs ---*DUIVEN, GE, NL ---*01 Oct 2004 15:08
*Shipment Picked Up ---*EINDHOVEN, NB, NL ---*01 Oct 2004 21:20
*Cleared Customs ---*WIESBADEN, HE, DE ---*01 Oct 2004 23:36


----------



## loranbilly (2 Octobre 2004)

D'après ma livraison ....il est arrivé ce matin à Alfortville!!! mais depuis 5 jours au Luxembourg!!!
J'espère donc le voir arriver lundi ...
Pour info j'ai commandé 2 iMac 2O" le 3 sept à l'Apple Expo : il y en a un qui devrait être livré lundi prochain soit 1 mois après....MAIS AUCUNE NOUVELLE DE L AUTRE !!!! Le sce client me répond qu'il y a un peu de retard dans la fabrication ; ah je précise que le modèle qui n'est pas encore fabriqué a été commandé avec une puce Bluetooth!
On m'annonce au tel une livraison pour le 20 octobre histoire de me rassurer mais je n'ai tjs reçu aucun mail de confirm!
Après tout qu'importe il arrivera ptêt pour Noël et ce sera un super cadeau!


----------



## kitetrip (2 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant, je viens de découvrir l'iMac G5 20" à la Fnac de Tours  

C'est la première fois que je le voyais en vrai et il faut dire qu'il est très beau !  Il faudrait dire aux photographes d'Apple de revoir leur copie, car sur Apple.fr, il ne donne vraiment pas envie !

Sinon, pour les veinards   qui ont commandé, bon courage et patientez bien, car vous n'allez pas le regretter


----------



## WebOliver (5 Octobre 2004)

Une astuce que MacBidouille nous rappelle.  Tu vois Golf, qu'on peut suivre le tracking de Kuehne & Nagel.


----------



## golf (5 Octobre 2004)

Ben tant mieux 
Est ce que cela le fait arriver plus vite ?


----------



## moumounette (5 Octobre 2004)

J'ai appelé le revendeur chez qui j'ai commandé l'imac g5 20'' le 1er septembre ! Il semblerait qu'il s'agisse d'un probleme avec IBM qui n'arrive pas à produire en grande quantité les processeurs g5 ! Les délais de livraison annoncés passent de 3-4 à 5 semaines. C'est assez lamentable de la part d'Apple.


----------



## golf (5 Octobre 2004)

Le problème ne doit pas être que là car Ibm est bien monté en cadences !
Outre le succès de ce modèle à la commande, vraisemblablement Apple doit privilégier les livraisons de masse à l'éduc


----------



## DandyWarhol (5 Octobre 2004)

Ca y'est pour ma part je l'ai enfin vu de mes propres yeux. Il est dispo à la Fnac de Milan depuis la fin de semaine dernière.  
Je ne l'aime pas trop personellement. Je préfère nettement mieux mon Imac G4. Mais bon les gouts.. 
Du coup, j'oublie l'iMac G5 et je repars pour un certain temps (longtemps j'espère) avec mon G4 avec un rajout de RAM par la meme occasion.

A propos, un vendeur de la Fnac voulait montrer la qualité de l'écran, et a lancé le dossier des fonds d'écran préinstallés. Je l'ai trouvé très lent. Les aperçus des fonds d'écran dans la fenetre s'ouvraient un à un avec presque 2 secondes d'intervalle entre eux. Alors que d'ordinaire j'ai toujours vu cette fenetre s'ouvrir avec tous les aperçus d'un coup sur le mien.
Le client a dit, il est un peu lent non? Et le vendeur a dit, "oui mais là c'est les fonds d'écran préinstallés qui sont un peu lourds"... Pas trop d'accord avec sa réponse, mais en tout cas c'est vrai qu'il était lent.  

Certains penseront qu'il devait avoir seulement 256 de Ram et que ça suffit pas. 
D'une part si ça suffit pas il faut donc qu'Apple en rajoute dès la sortie d'usine car sans aucun installation de logiciel supplémentaire c'est quand meme fort de dire "oui mais ça suffit pas".
Et bon etre lent sur l'ouverture de photos de fonds d'écran bof...

Mais bon sinon je comprends qu'il plait à pas mal de monde, car il fait très minimaliste!


----------



## Gabi (5 Octobre 2004)

Je suis assez furieux !  

Toujours rien reçu !! Machine commandée sans option, payée par CB depuis le 1 er septembre !! Prévue "on or before 27-09" et toujours en "open" !!! *Apple me dit qu'il y a un retard usine indépendant de leur service !* *Dépendant de quoi alors ?!!!!*

Je n'accepterai jamais un tel retard d'une autre entreprise : pourquoi dois-je le faire pour Apple ? Je suis étudiant, j'ai taffer tout l'été pour pouvoir me le payer : *est-ce qu'ils ont conscience de ce que représente une telle somme ?* Je trouve que c'est de l'irrespect : mais voilà, il faut que je ferme ma gueule car on ne critique pas la sacro-sainte pomme... 

Voilà je suis un peu calmé, mais pas trop... :hein:


----------



## jojomail (5 Octobre 2004)

Que dit la loi concernant l'annulation de commandes suite à un retard inacceptable de livraison ?
Il me semble qu'on a le droit d'annuler la commande si la livraison n'intervient pas dans les 7 jours qui suivent la date prévue au moment de l'établissement du bon de commande. Faudrait leur faire un peu peur avec une vague d'annulation ... quitte à recommander plus tard  !

Sondage : combien d'entre vous ont-ils reçu l'Imac G5 avec plus de 7 jours de retard ?


----------



## moumounette (5 Octobre 2004)

Pour ceux qui ont payé d'avance, ça va etre difficile d'annuler. Certains site prevoient un remboursement de la commande plusieurs mois apres la demande d'annulation...


----------



## jojomail (5 Octobre 2004)

Sur l'applestore, avec paiement CB, ils ont quand même la délicatesse de ne pas encaisser le montant (tout au moins jusqu'à présent, où je suis toujours en "open"). J'ose espérer qu'ils ne débiteraient pas le montant exprès pour le rembourser ensuite en cas d'annulation !


----------



## sergio (5 Octobre 2004)

Moi j'ai le mien depuis vendredi dernier !!!  Je l'avais réservé à la Fnac  
En voila une petite photo ! 
Pour le bruit c vraiment léger, mais en meme temps on commence à etre tellement habitué au un faible niveau sonore, que le moindre ventilo ou disuqe dur se fait tres vite remarquer ! lol


----------



## peyret (5 Octobre 2004)

depuis le 2/09, chez un revendeur Apple, rien en vue, et en plus, personne n'est prévenu... le transporteur passe comme le facteur.. çà pour vous. Ah ! oui..
Mais pas le bon...
1 mois + 3 jours

lp  :modo:


----------



## Gabi (6 Octobre 2004)

Je viens de recevoir un mail d'Apple : on me demande d'attendre encore jusqu'au 15 octobre.

J'ai passé ma commande le 1er septembre : si ma commande est espediée le 15 + 7 jours de livraison = le 22 octobre : *ma commande aura mis 8 semaines à arriver.*

Connaissez-vous un seul site de vente en ligne qui demande presque 2 mois pour livrer une commande ?

Si Apple n'avait pas les capacités de production de l'imac, il ne fallait pas le mettre en vente, et en tout cas ne pas prendre des commandes en annonçant des délais de 3-4 semaines quand on sait que ce ne sera pas tenu.

*C'est dans ces moments que je me rapelle que Steve Jobs dîne chaque semaine avec Bill gates et que, même avec son apparence d'entreprise "toute gentille", Apple n'en reste pas moins qu'une énorme pompe à fric.*


----------



## Gabi (6 Octobre 2004)

La Fnac annonce un disponibilité pour le 12 octobre : si ma commande n'est toujours pas expediée, je l'annule.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Octobre 2004)

Reste zen Gabi.   Les iMac arrivent, les commandes suivent. Bien souvent, le transporteur est aussi en cause, en l'occurence Kuehne & Nagel et TNT. Tu peux aussi consulter ce sujet plus général.



			
				Gabi a dit:
			
		

> La Fnac annonce un disponibilité pour le 12 octobre : si ma commande n'est toujours pas expediée, je l'annule.



Tu seras là bien avancé, non?


----------



## Jeffouille (6 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Reste zen Gabi.   Les iMac arrivent, les commandes suivent. Bien souvent, le transporteur est aussi en cause, en l'occurence Kuehne & Nagel et TNT. Tu peux aussi consulter ce sujet plus général.
> 
> 
> 
> Tu seras là bien avancé, non?



Hey les amis, je transporte de nuit des colis pour TNT ... et probablement vos iMac   

Je vous tient au courant si j'en vois passer


----------



## iSimon (6 Octobre 2004)

J'ai commandé le mien le 8 septembre, on m'a dit que la commande serait "On or Before 6/10" soit 4 semaines. J'ai reçu un mail tout à l'heure me disant que le produit a dépassé leurs prévisions. Résultat : "Nous envisageons désormais un envoi d'ici au 8 octobre 2004."

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a des irrégularités en fonction des clients si je regarde ce que *gabi*  dit.
Il a commandé 7 jours avant moi et ils lui demandent d'attendre 7 jours de plus...
Ceci dit, peut-être que dans deux jours, je recevrai un mail me demandant d'attendre jusqu'au 21 octobre   

Pour info, moi c'est un 17 pouces Superdrive, bluetooth et airport, DD normal, mémoire normale.


----------



## WebOliver (7 Octobre 2004)

Si tout se passe bien (selon le tracking TNT  ), mon iMac devrait pointer le bout de son nez chez moi demain en fin de matinée. :love:


----------



## golf (7 Octobre 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Connaissez-vous un seul site de vente en ligne qui demande presque 2 mois pour livrer une commande ?


Oui, sans problème : CDiscount 
C'est même récurrent chez eux 

Cela m'est aussi arrivé avec la Fnac et d'autres encore


----------



## dajay (7 Octobre 2004)

Je confirme, chez cdiscount, 24/48h c'est une semaine et 4,5 jours c'est deux semaines minimum...
Par contre ils ont des prix vraiment canons et ils livrent, tôt ou... tard


----------



## WebOliver (7 Octobre 2004)

C'est assez étrange, auparavant toutes mes commandes faites par l'AppleStore passaient par Genève... Là mon iMac arrive par Zurich. :mouais:


----------



## jeromemac (7 Octobre 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir un mail d'Apple : on me demande d'attendre encore jusqu'au 15 octobre.
> 
> J'ai passé ma commande le 1er septembre : si ma commande est espediée le 15 + 7 jours de livraison = le 22 octobre : *ma commande aura mis 8 semaines à arriver.*
> 
> ...



en général les sites de ventes en ligne vendent depuis des années la même chose, ils ne sont pas assujéti au nouveauté comme apple, qui en sort tellement frequement que c'est malgrés tout dur à gérer, surtout de deviner le succés d'une machine....


----------



## jojomail (7 Octobre 2004)

Bon ben ça y est, moi je suis "shipped" ! On est le 7/10, j'avais "on or before 11/10" et j'ai passé commande le 12/9 d'un Imac G5, 17'' 1.8ghz avec clavier et souris bluetooth (et une imprimante aussi ...)

Où c'est qu'on peut suivre le trajet de l'ordi ? Sur certains fils, y en a qui voient "parti de shangai le tant a telle heure ..." ??? moi je ne vois rien sur le site d'apple


----------



## WebOliver (7 Octobre 2004)

jojomail a dit:
			
		

> Où c'est qu'on peut suivre le trajet de l'ordi ? Sur certains fils, y en a qui voient "parti de shangai le tant a telle heure ..." ??? moi je ne vois rien sur le site d'apple



Si ça peut t'aider... 



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Une astuce que MacBidouille nous rappelle.



C'était plus haut dans ce sujet.


----------



## jojomail (7 Octobre 2004)

ah oui merci WebOlivier, je savais que j'avais lu ça quelquepart ... Mais en fait ça donne rien tant que le transporteur n'a as reçu le colis ...


----------



## texaskiller (7 Octobre 2004)

*Petite anecdote concernant la livraison de l'iMac :* 

Une collegue de bureau a commandé le modele 17" quelques jours apres l'AE. 

Apres une moultitude de mail de Apple concernat les retard de livraison etc? Elle prend enfin contact avec TNT qui devait livrer son iMac hier (mercredi 6 octobre). Comble de malchance le livreur de TNT se fait voler le mac au pied de l'immeuble de ma collegue... Elle était a a peine 10 mettres du bonheur !    

Du coup rebelotte elle attend a nouveau son iMac


----------



## golf (7 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est assez étrange, auparavant toutes mes commandes faites par l'AppleStore passaient par Genève... Là mon iMac arrive par Zurich. :mouais:


Normal il arrive, exceptionnellement, pour toi, par porteur spécial....
...à pieds ​


----------



## dajay (7 Octobre 2004)

texaskiller a dit:
			
		

> *Petite anecdote concernant la livraison de l'iMac :*
> 
> Une collegue de bureau a commandé le modele 17" quelques jours apres l'AE.
> 
> ...



Le transporteur lui va se faire voler son job... ^^"


----------



## trevise (7 Octobre 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> La Fnac annonce un disponibilité pour le 12 octobre : si ma commande n'est toujours pas expediée, je l'annule.



Je ne pense pas que tu l'aura plus vite, car la date du 12/10, c'est probablement pour ceux qui l'ont commandé très tôt. J'ai reservé le mien à la Fnac Digitale hier, et le vendeur m'a annoncé trois semaines de délais.


----------



## vincmyl (7 Octobre 2004)

A Surcouf de Strasbourg, ils ont encore un 20"


----------



## Marcmaniac (7 Octobre 2004)

Je l'ai enfin mon bel imac tant esperé. Commandé à la fnac Belfort le 16/9 avec bluettooth, clavier et souris, airport carte et express, 1 Go de ram en 2 dim. Et bien, il est arrivé ce matin et j'ai fait la route et ce soir, je vous parle sans fil depuis mon nouvel imac. Question : Comment ça fait ?
1- Y a du bruit, c'est évident qu'il est plus bruyant que mon imac g4 superdrive au repos, en application, il est moins bruyant que le g4 !
2-La fnac ne m'a mis qu'une barette de 512 et laissé la 256 mais j'ai payé les deux donc....la haine ! (on rappellera demain !)
3-Le son est beaucoup mais alors beaucoup moins bon et moins fort que sur mon g4 ! Argh !!!!!!
4-La mise en veille ressemble à celle des imac g3 avec système phare , bof ! J'aimais mieux celle du g4 !
5-20", c'est grand mais les photos sont moins belles, c'est vérifiable quand on les met en diaporama !
6-Le g5 est indéniablement plus rapide que mon g4 800 super drive mais ça ne casse pas des briques quand même, je suis un peu déçu !
7-Je n'arrive pas à me connecter avec ma borne airport express pour l'instant !
8-Je peux faire plusieurs choses à la fois (charger un logiciel, écouter de la musique et tapper un texte sans aucun problème, c'est cool !)

Conclusion : Je suis un peu déçu, du bruit, du son, du look !
Je suis heureux du 20", du sans fil (même s'il me reste à installer l'accès airport), dela taille du disque dur, que ma femme le trouve très beau !

PS : J'ai pu comparer les deux ordi (g4/g5) car je les ai les deux sur mon bureau jusqu'à deain où mon petit g4 va partir sous d'autres cieux......ah je l'aimais bien moin g4 ! Les photos vont suivre !


----------



## Surfer Libre (7 Octobre 2004)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> 1- Y a du bruit, c'est évident qu'il est plus bruyant que mon imac g4 superdrive au repos, en application, il est moins bruyant que le g4 !


Certains disent qu'il est silencieux pour les utilisations basiques. On n'entendrait un léger souffle que lors des utilisations intensives. Le iMac G5 20" ne souffre pourtant pas du problème des alimentations bruyantes qui a touché certains 17". On nous aurait mentis? 


			
				Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> 2-La fnac ne m'a mis qu'une barette de 512 et laissé la 256 mais j'ai payé les deux donc....la haine ! (on rappellera demain !)


Ha les gougnafiers!!! :rateau:


			
				Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> 3-Le son est beaucoup mais alors beaucoup moins bon et moins fort que sur mon g4 ! Argh !!!!!!


La dessus il semble que tu dis vrai, mais le son d'un ordi n'a pas vocation à être HiFi. Une petite connection sur ta chaine via Airport Express et le tour est jouer. Sans compter que tu bénéficie maintenant d'une sortie analogique optique (absente sur les iMac G4). A toi le son Surround! 


			
				Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> 4-La mise en veille ressemble à celle des imac g3 avec système phare , bof ! J'aimais mieux celle du g4 !


Heu... là j'ai rien compris... un phare tu dis?? Pour prendre la route la nuit? :modo:


			
				Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> 5-20", c'est grand mais les photos sont moins belles, c'est vérifiable quand on les met en diaporama !


Dans quel soft? Si tu les visulise dans leur résolution les images sont superbes surtout sur le splendide écran 20" avec un angle de visualisation haut de gamme à 170°x170°. 


			
				Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> 6-Le g5 est indéniablement plus rapide que mon g4 800 super drive mais ça ne casse pas des briques quand même, je suis un peu déçu !


Les tests que j'ai effectué sur un iMac G5 20" avec 1Ghz de RAM clouent l'iMac G4 sur place. L'ouverture des soft est très réactive et l'iMac G5 se ballade avec des fichiers très lourds, tels qu'une photo 1Go avec les calques sous Photoshop. Associé à l'écran 20" cette machine est idéale même pour de nombreux pros. Ceci dit, je ne pense pas que deux barettes mémoire différente de 256Mo et 512Mo soit idéales pour profiter de la puissance du G5. Deux barettes IDENTIQUES de 512Mo donneraient un gros coup de fouet.
Pour ce qui est de casser des briques un marteau et un burin feront d'avantage l'affaire. :rose:


			
				Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> 7-Je n'arrive pas à me connecter avec ma borne airport express pour l'instant !


Décidément tu les collectionnes! Ton colis a du tomber du camion... :hosto:


			
				Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> 8-Je peux faire plusieurs choses à la fois (charger un logiciel, écouter de la musique et tapper un texte sans aucun problème, c'est cool !)


Coooool, si tu peut taper du texte sur ton iMac G5 nous voila rassuré. 

J'espère que tes petits soucis vont se régler rapidement, reste le problème de bruit dont tu parles, mais les avis divergent sensiblement à ce sujet.


----------



## Marcmaniac (7 Octobre 2004)

Pour te répondre, surfer libre, voilou des infos :

Je constate que l'imac g5 est bien plus bruyant que le g4 quand il ne travaille pas. Celui qui me dit le contraire, je le .......tant pis pour lui !
Si un ordi n'a pas vocation a être une chaine hifi, le g4 turnesol faisait très bien l'affaire pour les moins difficiles dont je faisait parti et il est bien difficile de retourner sur une machine qui sonne comme une vrai casserole et qui n'a point de son !
Les photos en diapporama sur le 20" sont premièrement barrée de noires des deux côtés, ça fait bizzare pour qui avait un 15", de plus, les photos paraissent moins éclatantes et moins nettes surtout les photos en 1,3 mpixels, celles en 3,2 sont plus belles mais je les trouve personnellemnt moins nettes que sur mon g4 !

Pour ce qui est de la borne airport, je dois faire quelques choses de "c'est pas ça qu ifô faire !" bordel, prise de tête, j'ai mis un post dans le form réseau si ça intéresse quelqu'un !

L'écran 20", on s'y fait bien et assez vite !

Je suis de +c en + content quand même!
Dernière infos, le phare, c'est une lunière qui va et vient en bas à droite du mac quand on le met en veille ! comme sur mon ancien imac g3 (c'était au niveau du bouton d'allumage !)
Sur le g4, il n'y avait qu'un tout petit point allumé en bas à droite, qui n'allait et venait pas mais restrait sagement allumé sans broncher et ça me convenait mieux !

Bon, je suis un gros bête ! mais quand même !


----------



## WebOliver (8 Octobre 2004)

Je vous rappelle le titre de ce sujet: «Et l'iMac G5, il arrivera quand alors dans notre maison?» Il existe une pléthore d'autres sujets (dans Réagissez et sur les forums techniques) pour parler des spécifications de l'iMac, d'éventuels problèmes techniques, etc.

Ici donc c'est pour témoigner des arrivages de ce fameux iMac G5, de la livraison, etc.


----------



## Gabi (8 Octobre 2004)

Le retour de Gabi le ronchon :

Vous avez vu : y en a plein qui l'ont commandé aprés moi et avec des options et qui l'ont reçu !!

AAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAArrrrggghhHHHH !!!


----------



## WebOliver (8 Octobre 2004)

Le mien va arriver chez moi en fin de matinée. :love: Par Genève finalement. Pour résumer: Shanghai -> Luxembourg -> Eindhoven -> Zurich -> Genève -> Chez WebO.  :mouais:


----------



## vincent absous (8 Octobre 2004)

Tiens, petite question au passage à ceux qui ont reçu l'iMac. Est-ce que Quicken 2004 est fourni avec comme l'affirme l'Apple Store en ligne ou est-ce toujours TCF ?


----------



## WebOliver (8 Octobre 2004)

Mon iMac arrive... :love: TNT vient d'appeler pour savoir si j'étais at home...


----------



## olidev (8 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mon iMac arrive... :love: TNT vient d'appeler pour savoir si j'étais at home...


  Toujours rien pour moi


----------



## moumounette (8 Octobre 2004)

J'entame ma 6eme semaine d'attente ! :rateau:


----------



## macarel (8 Octobre 2004)

Vincent Absous a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, petite question au passage à ceux qui ont reçu l'iMac. Est-ce que Quicken 2004 est fourni avec comme l'affirme l'Apple Store en ligne ou est-ce toujours TCF ?


je l'ai reçu avec TCF


----------



## Marcmaniac (8 Octobre 2004)

Y a pas de quicken 2004, c'est toujours TCFait si c'est ça que tu veux savoir ! Rien de quicken dans le DD !

Je m'excuse par rapport à mes commentaires précédents : L'écran est magnifique .....pour peu que la luminosité soit au maximum, ce qui n'était pas le cas de mon écran ....donc.....je suis vraiment un gros naz ! LES PHOTOS SONT SUPERBES, ETC.......
Par contre, toujours pb avec borne express qui ne trouve pas le réseau (CF conseil nomade de ce forum pour ceux que ça interesse d'aider un pauvre naz !


----------



## olidev (8 Octobre 2004)

Je viens de demander à mon vendeur et il m'a dit qu'il n'avait plus reçu d'iMac G5 depuis un moment mais que ça devrait se débloquer après le 15/10


----------



## golf (8 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mon iMac arrive... :love: TNT vient d'appeler pour savoir si j'étais at home...


Allooooo WebO...

[L'est tellement fébrile qu'il trouve pas son victorinox pour ouvrir le carton ]


----------



## WebOliver (8 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Allooooo WebO...
> 
> [L'est tellement fébrile qu'il trouve pas son victorinox pour ouvrir le carton ]



Vi, vi je suis là... Au boulot...  

J'ai bien reçu mon iMac en fin de matinée... :love: Je l'avais vu à l'AppleExpo... mais là, dans ma chambre: il est énorme.    

Sinon tout s'est bien passé, j'ai récupéré les données de mon ancien iMac grâce à la nouvelle fonction Assistant d'installation. Ça c'est un réel plus!  

Par contre, un souci avec les haut-parleurs, dont je parle ici.

Bref, je suis ravi.  Le livreur TNT m'a fait, en me donnant mon iMac: "Vous pourrez bientôt ouvrir un bureau"...


----------



## golf (8 Octobre 2004)

Quand tu vois 2 claviers, tu stoppes le champ ​


----------



## WebOliver (9 Octobre 2004)

Voici une petite galerie photo du déballage. :love:


----------



## ederntal (9 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Voici une petite galerie photo du déballage. :love:



arg arretez le mien, que j'ai commander a l'apple : encore une bonne semaine d'attente avant reception d'après le revendeur :'(


----------



## Sinkha (9 Octobre 2004)

Pff ! Je bave, vivement que je reçoive le mien :love:


----------



## NightWalker (9 Octobre 2004)

Pas mieux, j'attends toujours chez mon revendeur...

Dis WebOliver, j'ai vu que tu as un EyeTV, c'est quel modèle ? qualité de l'image ? En entrée c'est de l'analogique ? Sat ? Câble ?


----------



## WebOliver (9 Octobre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Dis WebOliver, j'ai vu que tu as un EyeTV, c'est quel modèle ? qualité de l'image ? En entrée c'est de l'analogique ? Sat ? Câble ?



C'est le modèle USB. Pour en parler brièvement, la qualité est correcte, sans plus. On ne peut le destiner à une utilisation pro, mais ça peut dépanner et c'est un accessoire «sympa». Je te suggererais de regarder les autres modèles que propose Elgato (FireWire, meilleure qualité d'image, etc.), même si ce boîtier est toujours vendu par Elgato.

Cuk.ch en avait réalisé un test.

Bon, pis c'est pas le sujet.


----------



## NightWalker (9 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est le modèle USB. Pour en parler brièvement, la qualité est correcte, sans plus. On ne peut le destiner à une utilisation pro, mais ça peut dépanner et c'est un accessoire «sympa». Je te suggererais de regarder les autres modèles que propose Elgato (FireWire, meilleure qualité d'image, etc.), même si ce boîtier est toujours vendu par Elgato.
> 
> Cuk.ch en avait réalisé un test.
> 
> Bon, pis c'est pas le sujet.



Merci, c'était juste en passant...  en fait, j'atttends mon iMac G5 et j'aime collectionner (enregistrer) les émissions que j'adore comme Ushuai Nature où il y a de superbes couleurs... Et sur VHS ça s'altère rapidement... en plus le support DVD coûte moins chèr...

En tout cas thanx...


----------



## gimli (10 Octobre 2004)

ça fait bientôt un mois que j'attend mon iMac G5, je n'en peu plus! Alors en attendant, j'essais de réssusciter mon vieu G3 et le pire c'est que ça marche!  Bientôt plus besoin du G5, en presque!


----------



## Pomme (10 Octobre 2004)

Pour répondre, je penses effectivement qu'il leur faut ce temps pour expédier un mac.J'ai commandé mon I-mac G5 le 20 Septembre,ils m'annonçaient la livraison pour le 18 Octobre et le 7 j'ai eu un  mail pour me dire que l'i-mac quittait l'usine.C'est sur qu'un i-mac s'assemble très certainement en 1 heure ou moins je ne sais pas,mais dans les 30 jours de délais il y a déjà 7 jours de livraison...le reste doit être la gestion des commandes(chacun son tour!)et l'assemblage. D'ailleurs,quand j'ai commandé mon i-book au mois de Mai,j'avais déjà ce délais de 30 jours!


----------



## Sinkha (10 Octobre 2004)

Merci Pomme pour cette explication  Mais bon il doit y avoir des lacunes dans leur système.
Normalement les procédures devraient être simples, Commande, Paiement, confirmation de commande, fabrication, envoie et livraison. 
L'histoire des pieces qui leur manque ou des demandent trop importante, je n'y croie pas. Ou alors il les monte à la main et dans une cuisine  

30 jours pour Apple, Enfin bon ceci explique cela.


----------



## airbusA380 (10 Octobre 2004)

Fais comme moi, ne commande pas et passe directement chez un revendeur. J'ai eu mon Imac en 1 jour parce que j'était la au bon endroit au bon moment. (il avait 1 becane en expo et 1 a la vente et j'ai pas réflechi !)


----------



## Gabi (11 Octobre 2004)

Le re-retour du râleur :  

Pour les gens :


> J'ai commandé mon I-mac G5 le 20 Septembre,ils m'annonçaient la livraison pour le 18 Octobre et le 7 j'ai eu un mail pour me dire que l'i-mac quittait l'usine


Pour Gabi :
J'ai commandé mon Imac le 1er septembre, ils m'annonçaient pour le 27 septembre et le 5 octobre j'ai eu un mail pour me dire que l'imac quittera l'usine le 15 octobre.  

_( J'me suis fait une raison : je prends mon mal en patience !  )_


----------



## FloX (11 Octobre 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Le re-retour du râleur :
> 
> Pour les gens :
> Pour Gabi :
> ...


Bah pour moi la livraison est prévu pour le 14 octobre et la machine est toujours en status OPEN  

En plus c'est en config minimale   Meme pas d'option ... La misère :mouais:


----------



## rainest (11 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour, ou bonsoir à tous

j'habite l'ile de la REUNION, et j'ai commandé chez le représentant APPLE local un imac G5 20 pouce depuis le 6 Septembre.
Je m'étais résigné à patienter jusqu'a la la première semaine d'octobre, c'est hélas normal.
Mais la maintenant ca devient insuportable.
Et ce qui a fait sauter la soupape, c'est de m'entendre dire aujourd'hui par le commercial qu'il n'y avait aucune fourniture en France, et même dans le monde! Et qu'il fallait encore attendre 3 semaines!
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/icons/icon8.gif
Je serais donc curieux que les heureux posseseur de cette belle bécane (que je découvre avec étonnement dans le forum), que j'attend avec une impatience doublée maintenant d'une certaine colère m'explique depuis quand et par qui ils ont été fournis. Histoire que je puisse me défouler un peu avec ces tristes sires qui n'ont même pas l'honneté de dire qu'ils ne savent pas.

Merci a vous d'avance


rainest- ile de la reunion - vue sur mer et jamais moins de 25 C°


----------



## La mouette (11 Octobre 2004)

Je l'ai commandé le 15 septembre 2004 , j'habite en Suisse, et mon vendeur m'a dit que je le recevrais au mieux vers le 5 novembre 2004.

Alors patience, tu n'en sera que plus heureux de le recevoir...tout comme moi...


----------



## FloX (11 Octobre 2004)

Commandé le 2 septembre en config minimale, prévu pour le 25 octobre ... :rateau:


----------



## Pomme (11 Octobre 2004)

C'est quand même bizarre ces differences de délais,peut-être que sur la chaine ils "stoppent" les commandes clients pour en faire un peu pour les revendeurs...combien peuvent-ils fabriquer d'i-mac en une semaine? :mouais:    bref, j'ai regardé mon tracking tout à l'heure et mon i-mac à quitté Shangai le 9 octobre, donc pour le miens ils sont dans les temps!


----------



## peyret (11 Octobre 2004)

40 jours qu'il est emprisonné chez le fabricant !
lp


----------



## peyret (11 Octobre 2004)

commandé le 1/09 en 20" - DD250 go - clavier/souris  sans fil... toujours en attente !!!
lp :mouais:


----------



## iSimon (11 Octobre 2004)

Commandé le 8 septembre, 
Annoncé 





			
				Apple a dit:
			
		

> On or Before 6/10


Puis le 6 Octobre :





			
				Apple a dit:
			
		

> Nous envisageons désormais un envoi d'ici au 8 octobre 2004.


Puis le 11 Octobre :


			
				Apple a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes au regret de
> vous informer que nous devons à nouveau repousser cette date, la demande pour ce
> produit ayant dépassé nos attentes. Nous envisageons désormais un envoi avant le
> 15 octobre 2004 au plus tard.


   
N'empêche que j'ai bien flippé en voyant un message d'Apple arriver...    C'est les nerfs


----------



## Sinkha (11 Octobre 2004)

Bien je voulais commandais le mien sur l'Apple store et du coup vos messages et certain délai, je le commande plus.:hein: 
Non parce que moi 3 semaine c'est trop long. 
Et comme je suis une anxieuse, je vais devenir folle à attendre. Du coup j'attendrais de le voir à la Fnac.


----------



## appleman (11 Octobre 2004)

Je sais pas d'ou ils sortent vos revendeurs, mais l'autre jour je suis passé à la FNAC GD place de Grenoble et ils avaient 2 imac 20" disponible immédiatement dans leur stock... comme quoi, ils ne sont pas tant en rupture que ca!


----------



## Apca (11 Octobre 2004)

Je ne veut pas t'ennuier RAINEST mais tu peut aller jetter un coup d'oeil ICI Afin d'avoir un avant gout de ce qui t'attends. (Merci WebO   )


----------



## rainest (11 Octobre 2004)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> 40 jours qu'il est emprisonné chez le fabricant !
> lp


  

Libérez notre camarade!! Liberez notre camarade!!

Je scrute l'horizon depuis le 6 septembre pourma part...
C'est trop dur!

 :rateau: 
a+


----------



## noliv (11 Octobre 2004)

Commandé le 31/8 trois minutes après l'ouverture de l'Applestore français (voui j'étais pressé ) et je l'ai reçu le 4 octobre (il était "shipped" le 25 septembre)

Config avec HD 250, module BT, airport, et 1 Go de Ram.


----------



## Marcmaniac (11 Octobre 2004)

Commandé à la fnac le 16/10, arrivé le 8/10 à domicile avec tout et tout !!

Chanceux ?  Allez bon courage !


----------



## rainest (11 Octobre 2004)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Commandé à la fnac le 16/10, arrivé le 8/10 à domicile avec tout et tout !!
> 
> Chanceux ?  Allez bon courage !



C'est vrai qu'elle fait tourner la tête cette becane. On en perd la notion du temps!

Tu es dur avec moi la!

  

a+


----------



## Blytz (11 Octobre 2004)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Commandé à la fnac le 16/10, arrivé le 8/10 à domicile avec tout et tout !!
> 
> Chanceux ?  Allez bon courage !



Comment t as fait pour le recevoir avant de l avoir commande??


----------



## Apca (11 Octobre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Comment t as fait pour le recevoir avant de l avoir commande??



  

Bienvu !   à mon avis, c'était commandé le 16/9 et recu le 8/10


----------



## La mouette (11 Octobre 2004)

Commandé le 15 Septembre ...pas livré avant le 5 novembre  :rateau:  :mouais: ...po grave je serais d'autant plus content de l'avoir...et j'aime encore bien mon iMac G4 20"


----------



## yoffy (11 Octobre 2004)

iSimon a dit:
			
		

> Commandé le 8 septembre


Commandé le 6 Septembre...re-re-reprévu le 15 Octobre(voir ma signature).
Lequel arrivera le premier?...Ah! j'adore les courses d'iMac G5!..quel suspense!


----------



## FloX (11 Octobre 2004)

Apparemment moi ca sera pas avant le 25 octobre   Un ptit peu marre de squatter mon PII 266 ... Enfin toujours en OPEN je me fais pas d'illusions si il arrive avant le 25 ca sera un miracle


----------



## yoffy (11 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment moi ca sera pas avant le 25 octobre


Non,non!...tu es dans le coup si tu veux t'inscrire pour la course du 15: c'est une régate
qui part en mer de Chine....il faut simplement monter dans le bon bateau


----------



## dodobis (11 Octobre 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Je suis assez furieux !
> 
> Toujours rien reçu !! Machine commandée sans option, payée par CB depuis le 1 er septembre !! Prévue "on or before 27-09" et toujours en "open" !!! ]
> 
> ...


----------



## Surfer Libre (12 Octobre 2004)

Tous ces délais font froid dans le dos et glacent le sang. Les premiers livrés font figure de miraculés!!! 

Il vaudrait mieux commander cette semaine au plus tard pour être certain d'être livré à Noël.
Et si ces délais s'installent, dans quinze jours il vaudra mieux annuler toute commande et attendre directement la révision de l'iMac G5 à 2Ghz et carte graphique 128Mo (sous réserve de disponibilité). :love:


----------



## La mouette (12 Octobre 2004)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> Et si ces délais s'installent, dans quinze jours il vaudra mieux annuler toute commande et attendre directement la révision de l'iMac G5 à 2Ghz et carte graphique 128Mo (sous réserve de disponibilité). :love:



Bonne idée, comme ça personne ne commandera plus rien, et il n'y aura plus de délais d'attente...


----------



## rainest (12 Octobre 2004)

Bon ben ok. En résumé il y a des veinards qui l'ont commandé tout début septembre, livré 5 semaines après. Cool pour eux

Et il y a tous les autres, qui esperent pour noel.
Vous allez voir que pour se faire pardonner, steve va nous l'envoyer emballé dans du papieer cadeau?
 

Sinon, les news: la semaine derniere il est arrivé une 20aine de 17 pouces à la STOR de St DENIS . C'est une constatation générale: ce modèle est bien approvisionné. Ils sont tous réservé   

Pour le 20 pouce, en fait personne ne sait, ou ne veux avouer quoi que ce soit. Ca vire à la bétise.
On m'a dit deux fois que les versions non standart (airport, blutooth, etc) seraient plus longue à arriver.

J'en suis à J+33

tic, tac

bon je vais faire le jardin


----------



## rainest (12 Octobre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Commandé le 6 Septembre...re-re-reprévu le 15 Octobre(voir ma signature).
> Lequel arrivera le premier?...Ah! j'adore les courses d'iMac G5!..quel suspense!



Je rebomdi sur ton message

je lance la course, le premier arrivé sera sacré roi du forum
Bon moi j'en suis à j+33

a+
 :rateau:


----------



## pilou (12 Octobre 2004)

Je suis dans le meme cas que vous 

Commandé à l'apple expo un imac G5 le 03/09  et pas de nouvelles jusqu'à maintenant............
J'ai passé un coup de fil au suivi commande ( 0800046046) et je suis tombé sur une jeune femme charmante qui a appelé la production pour activer le départ.
Il devrait partir vendredi (elle m'a dit que si j'avais pas appelé , j'aurai pu encore attendre )

Alors je vous conseille d'en faire autant  Ca ne peut pas faire de mal

Bon courage (avec les délais ça fera qd même presque 2 mois entre commande , chèque débité immédiatement  , et livraison .....si tout se passe bien)


----------



## pilou (12 Octobre 2004)

je viens de poster  ça sur le forum qui précède 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=903774#post903774

Ca vaut le coup d'essayer


----------



## rainest (12 Octobre 2004)

pilou a dit:
			
		

> je viens de poster  ça sur le forum qui précède
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=903774#post903774
> 
> Ca vaut le coup d'essayer



bien lu PILOU
Pour ceux qui arrivent, il ya deux forums qui debatent du meme sujet. Je note un certain fatalisme complaisant des futurs propriétaires. C'est top mega cool chez APPLE! Bon, j'avoue que j'en fait partie... Mais les propriétaires de windaubes se marrent!

Tiens, en regardant les photos du debalage d'un imac G5 20", j'ai constaté que le carton avait la dimension d'une tour PC (sans l'écran évidément).

Macmania, quand tu nous tiens....


----------



## FloX (12 Octobre 2004)

rainest a dit:
			
		

> Je rebomdi sur ton message
> 
> je lance la course, le premier arrivé sera sacré roi du forum
> Bon moi j'en suis à j+33
> ...


Ah ah ptit joueur J+40, et selon Apple je l'aurais en J+53 pour une config de base c'est quand meme exceptionnel !

Enfin bon moi je pense plutot que je l'aurais en Novembre


----------



## juv (12 Octobre 2004)

Salut,

Imac G5 20" + 1Go 2 dimm, commandé hier (11/10).

D'après le revendeur 3 semaines de délais, peut être un peu moins...

J'entre dans la course 

Beaucoup d'impatience pour mon Switch


----------



## rainest (12 Octobre 2004)

juv a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Imac G5 20" + 1Go 2 dimm, commandé hier (11/10).
> 
> ...



Ca c'est top mega cool aussi! Je t'admire!
a+


----------



## peyret (12 Octobre 2004)

LP 42  !!!


----------



## dani (12 Octobre 2004)

J'ai passé un coup de fil aujourdh'ui à mon revendeur (Goldway) suite à la commande du 20 pouces que j'ai faite le 4 septembre à l'Apple expo

Réponse du revendeur
Un grand nombre d'iMac sont arrivés en entrepot à Marne la Vallee, prêt a prendre les directions des revendeurs, (enfin, c'est le cas pour Goldway). Nous traitons en priorité les commandes faites à l'Apple Expo, et vous devriez être livré fin de semaine, debut de semaine prochaine.

Je veux croire cette réponse. Je m'étais fixé aux alentours du 15 octobre, donc rien à dire si iMac livré fin de semaine, voire même semaine prochaine


----------



## moumounette (13 Octobre 2004)

J'entame aujourd'hui ma 7eme semaine d'attente. Imac G5 20'' de base commandé le 1er septembre chez mon revendeur, incapable de me donner une date de livraison ! 
*J+42*


----------



## bgambier@vcf.fr (13 Octobre 2004)

J'ai commandé mon iMac G5 sur l'Apple Expo, auprès de l'Apple Store, le 1er Septembre, à 12h12.
Les délais annoncés par le vendeur étaient alors : deux à trois semaines.
Puis j'ai constaté sur le site de suivi 

pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas : https://store.apple.com/Your/WebObjects/OrderStatusEurope.woa/-/FindOrderPage.wo

qu'il était prévu de quitter l'usine au plus tard le 13/10/04. Mes différents appels au 0800 046 046 m'ont amené à croire qu'il partirait dans la semaine précédant le 13 Oct soit la semaine du 4 au 8 Oct. Nous sommes le 13/10 et la date fatidique est arrivée. Je viens d'appeler le 0800 046 046, ils me disent qu'il ne partira pas avant Vendredi ou le début de semaine prochaine.

Je leur ai dit que s'il n'était pas parti Vendredi, j'annulait ma commande.

J'en ai assez, pas un e-mail de l'Apple Store pour prévenir des retards et indiquer un délai, pas de respect des engagements de départ : les commandes Apple Store livrées en priorité, les magasins en recoivent au compte goutte mais régulièrement depuis un bon moment...

Nous sommes les bons pigeons dont l'achat est assuré, autant nous faire languir avec notre iMac convoité et en vendre d'autres, nous on attendra...

Si on se regroupe en menaçant d'annuler, Apple fera sans doute un effort !!! Qui est partant ?


----------



## Sinkha (13 Octobre 2004)

Hum ! Je pense que ci tu annule ta commande le Store va le faire sans problème et même te souhaité une bonne journée. Pour te dire qu'il sans foute que tu annule, puis ce genre de menace collective ça va les faire sourires.


----------



## moumounette (13 Octobre 2004)

et si tu annules chez eux tu seras obligé de recommander ailleurs... et c'est reparti pour plus de 6 semaines d'attente !


----------



## FloX (13 Octobre 2004)

Yahouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu le miens arrive !

IMAC G5 17/1.6/256/80/COMBO-FRA M9248F/A 1 

Shipped 
1 Shipped 13/10/2004 
Invoice No. : ######
Carrier : TNT Nederland B.V. 

Il était prévu pour demain mais je pense que je l'aurais plutot la semaine prochaine


----------



## radada (13 Octobre 2004)

Le mien, commandé sur le site d'Apple Canada, était sensé partir de l'usine le 22 octobre, mais il est finalement parti samedi avec 13 jours d'avance ! Je dois le recevoir vendredi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il part de la Chine, transite par les États-Unis puis traverse le Canada. J'espère qu'il aura pas trop froid le p'tit...


----------



## yoffy (13 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Yahouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu le miens arrive !





			
				radada a dit:
			
		

> il est finalement parti samedi avec 13 jours d'avance ! Je dois le recevoir vendredi


Félicitations!


----------



## iSimon (13 Octobre 2004)

Yeeeeehaaaaa !
Le miens viens de passer en Shipped !!!
Pour info, ça fait 35 jours que je l'ai commandé (le 8 septembre pour vous éviter le calcul).


			
				yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Commandé le 6 Septembre...re-re-reprévu le 15 Octobre(voir ma signature).
> Lequel arrivera le premier?...Ah! j'adore les courses d'iMac G5!..quel suspense!


Désolé Yoffy, je t'ai grillé


----------



## radada (13 Octobre 2004)

C'est moi qui vous grille tous ! Commandé sur Apple Canada le 23 septembre, shipped le 10 octobre !!!





			
				iSimon a dit:
			
		

> Yeeeeehaaaaa !
> Le miens viens de passer en Shipped !!!
> Pour info, ça fait 35 jours que je l'ai commandé (le 8 septembre pour vous éviter le calcul).
> 
> Désolé Yoffy, je t'ai grillé


----------



## bgambier@vcf.fr (13 Octobre 2004)

Pour info, iSimon et radada (j'ai l'impression de parler bizarement mais j'ai rien bu...) quelle était la config de l'iMac G5 commandé ?


----------



## bgambier@vcf.fr (13 Octobre 2004)

Après mon coup de gueule auprès de l'Apple Store ce matin, 

(iMac G5 1,8 Ghz, 1Ghz de ram, DD 80 Go, clavier et souris bluetooth commandé le 1er Septembre à 12:12 pm à Apple Expo, promis avant le 13 Oct...), 

Apple m'a fait une fausse joie en m'envoyant un mail à 19h50 ce soir, que j'ai pris pour l'info de l'expédition... juste pour me dire qu'ils evisagent un envoi d'ici au 19 Octobre...

Moi qui pensait que Steve allait m'offrir la carte Airport pour se faire pardonner !!!


----------



## radada (13 Octobre 2004)

bgambier@vcf.fr a dit:
			
		

> Pour info, iSimon et radada (j'ai l'impression de parler bizarement mais j'ai rien bu...) quelle était la config de l'iMac G5 commandé ?


Imac 17" système en français (c'est con pour la France, mais c'est très important pour le Canada bilingue !). 512 MO de Ram, clavier et souris sans fil.


----------



## Surfer Libre (14 Octobre 2004)

Stupeur, selon un site mac concurrent et ami que je ne citerai pas, MacBidouille rapporte que certains qui ont commandé leur iMac G5 dès les premiers jours ne seront livrés qu'en décembre si tout va bien. Joli record! 
A noter que l'exemple cité a passé commande à la FNAC qui est probablement le premier distributeur mac en france donc le plus sollicité. Mais l'enseigne ne doit pas être la seule à profiter de ce privilège.

Non, non, ce n'est pas une blague! 

Alors qu'en conclure si cette tendance se confirme?
Succès phénoménal, problèmes de production, ou les deux à l'instar de l'iPod mini?
Autant dire que dans ces conditions le switch vers le mac risque de se prendre une claque, car si l'on peut attendre pour un simple balladeur il en est tout autre pour un ordinateur dont  la vocation ne se limite pas aux loisirs...

Peut être vaut il mieux rester à l'affut chez un petit revendeur moins assailli?
A en juger par le sujet dédié dans ce forum, de nombreuses personnes attendent encore leur iMac G5 pour la Saint Glinglin ou vers les calendes grecques...
Les rares personnes livrées font vraiment figures de petits veinards! :king:


----------



## iSimon (14 Octobre 2004)

bgambier@vcf.fr a dit:
			
		

> Pour info, iSimon et radada (j'ai l'impression de parler bizarement mais j'ai rien bu...) quelle était la config de l'iMac G5 commandé ?


iMac 17" Superdrive, 80Go, 256Mo de RAM, Module Bluetooth+clavier+souris, Airport.


----------



## Gabi (14 Octobre 2004)

Ca y est !  
Imac 1,6 commandé le 1er septembre : expedié le 13 octobre :love:

Le tracking ne donne rien ni sur TNT, ni sur apecode... Faut attendre un certain temps ?


----------



## minime (14 Octobre 2004)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> Alors qu'en conclure si cette tendance se confirme?



Ce trimestre les ventes de l'iMac G5 ont été perturbées, Apple en a livré 56 000 mais en un mois seulement, puisqu'il a été présenté le 31 août à Apple Expo, assez tard dans un trimestre qui se terminait le 25 septembre. Il leur reste pas mal de commandes à honorer, on peut s'en rendre compte en parcourant les forums.

Les machines équipées de G5 subissent encore des délais, mais lors de la conférence téléphonique il a été précisé que le nombre de processeurs fournis par IBM était en augmentation constante (heureusement, puisqu'ils équipent le Xserve, le PowerMac, et maintenant l'iMac). En septembre ils en auraient livré deux fois plus que lors des deux mois précédents additionnés (juillet+août).

Lors du trimestre suivant les processeurs 2,5 GHz pourraient encore manquer, mais Apple espère ne plus subir de retards sur les autres.


----------



## bgambier@vcf.fr (14 Octobre 2004)

Sinkha a dit:
			
		

> Hum ! Je pense que ci tu annule ta commande le Store va le faire sans problème et même te souhaité une bonne journée. Pour te dire qu'il sans foute que tu annule, puis ce genre de menace collective ça va les faire sourires.



Tu as travaillé chez Apple ? Tu en parles avec une telle assurance qu'on dirait que tu es la soeur d'un employé...??? Que je sache l'intérêt d'Apple quand ils sortent une nouvelle machine c'est d'en vendre le plus possible, non ? Ou alors explique ta logique...


----------



## FloX (14 Octobre 2004)

bgambier@vcf.fr a dit:
			
		

> Tu as travaillé chez Apple ? Tu en parles avec une telle assurance qu'on dirait que tu es la soeur d'un employé...??? Que je sache l'intérêt d'Apple quand ils sortent une nouvelle machine c'est d'en vendre le plus possible, non ? Ou alors explique ta logique...


Il dit ca parce que tu n'es pas la première personne à les menancer ou a demander une compensation financière et qui se voit opposer un refus.
Je suis dans le meme cas que toi, j'aurais du avoir ma machine aujourd'hui et elle vient juste de passer en Shipped aujourd'hui 
Bon courage.


----------



## jojomail (14 Octobre 2004)

bon ben pour moi, c'est bientôt. Un Imac G5 17'' 1.8 Ghz 512 Mo clavier et souris BT commandé le 12/09 sur le store educ., prevu le 11/10, a ete shippé le 7/10 et se trouve actuellement "14 Oct 2004 06:47 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point " sur le site TNT. Je sais pas ce que ça veut dire, mais je sens qu'il devrait arriver d'ici pas longtemps !

Pour l'instant ça fait un retard de 3 jours.


----------



## rainest (14 Octobre 2004)

bon, moi c'est la route du sud
donc c'est sans doute plus long
J+39

Et je n'espere aucun cadeau de la part d'apple
,-)

a+


----------



## Gabi (14 Octobre 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est !
> Imac 1,6 commandé le 1er septembre : expedié le 13 octobre :love:
> Le tracking ne donne rien ni sur TNT, ni sur apecode... Faut attendre un certain temps ?


Ca y est : j'ai compris... 
Il ne faut prendre que les dix premiers chiffres du tracking number pour suivre sa commande sur apecode !


----------



## bgambier@vcf.fr (14 Octobre 2004)

jojomail a dit:
			
		

> bon ben pour moi, c'est bientôt. Un Imac G5 17'' 1.8 Ghz 512 Mo clavier et souris BT commandé le 12/09 sur le store educ., prevu le 11/10, a ete shippé le 7/10 et se trouve actuellement "14 Oct 2004 06:47 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point " sur le site TNT. Je sais pas ce que ça veut dire, mais je sens qu'il devrait arriver d'ici pas longtemps !
> 
> Pour l'instant ça fait un retard de 3 jours.


A mon humble avis, le "Garonor" dans to message sent bon la banlieue Nord parisienne...


----------



## LCé (14 Octobre 2004)

Oulaaaa ... j'avais pas vu ce forum ... et moi qui pensait naïvement que j'allais recevoir mon iMac d'ici 2 semaines ...

Commandé le 17 septembre (Open le 30 !) IMAC20/1.8G5/1GB/160G/SD/BTWLKB/F

Et ce gars à l'appel store qui me dit qu'en ce moment ils les montent plutôt en 2 semaines !

Je crois que je vais pleurer ... ça ira mieux ensuite ...

Pour un swith PC/Mac, z'aurait pu faire des délais spéciaux


----------



## FloX (14 Octobre 2004)

14 okt 04 32 05 Flight Booked Apple Shanghai 
13 okt 04 00 05 Data received from supplier Apple Shanghai 
13 okt 04 30 60 departed from product source Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 
13 okt 04 05 00 boxes scanned Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 
13 okt 04 30 64 Departed from source Apple Shanghai 

Attention dernier départ ! Dernier départ pour la France ! Tous les petits imac sont attendus par leur parents en France 

Y reste tout ca :

KN High Tech Logistics :
19 okt 04 90 75 truck arrived at final destination Apple Shanghai 
18 okt 04 30 10 departed direct KN Luxemburg 
18 okt 04 40 60 Arrived at EDC KN Luxemburg 
14 okt 04 32 55 flight departed Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 
14 okt 04 32 05 Flight Booked Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 

TNT :
21 Oct 2004 00:16 Paris Import Received 
20 Oct 2004 07:36 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
20 Oct 2004 05:03 Garonor Import Received 
19 Oct 2004 23:38 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot 
19 Oct 2004 19:28 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
19 Oct 2004 19:27 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 

Donc zeudi ou vendredi prochaine c'est ok


----------



## wadouk (14 Octobre 2004)

IMAC20/1.8G5/512/160G/SD/APX/BTWLKB/F

commandé le 4/9 sur AE.
validé le 10/9 (bah ptit pret)
et depuis plus rien

On or before 18/10/2004 

ptit coup de fil au 08 pour me dire pas plus d'info ...

j'hésite entre sauté de ma fenêtre ou voler l'arme d'un flic pour me tirer une balle. 

j+34(40)
je tiens le bon bout mais j'en peu plus


et dites, vous les trouver où toutes les infos ?


----------



## yoffy (14 Octobre 2004)

Vous avez a peu près tous embarqués ? .....parfait!
Nous,je crois qu'on va prendre la voiture balai(ou avion,ou bateau,je ne sais pas)......


----------



## bgambier@vcf.fr (14 Octobre 2004)

jojomail a dit:
			
		

> bon ben pour moi, c'est bientôt. Un Imac G5 17'' 1.8 Ghz 512 Mo clavier et souris BT commandé le 12/09 sur le store educ., prevu le 11/10, a ete shippé le 7/10 et se trouve actuellement "14 Oct 2004 06:47 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point " sur le site TNT. Je sais pas ce que ça veut dire, mais je sens qu'il devrait arriver d'ici pas longtemps !
> 
> Pour l'instant ça fait un retard de 3 jours.


Tu peux redonner l'adresse du site de TNT stp ? Merci


----------



## FloX (14 Octobre 2004)

bgambier@vcf.fr a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux redonner l'adresse du site de TNT stp ? Merci


 
www.tnt.fr  

ou 

http://www.apecode.com/appletrack/ avec la référence d'expédition


----------



## mac-aïoli (14 Octobre 2004)

L'alim de mon iMac G3 ayant rendu l'ame je me suis dit que c'était le moment pour lui dire un adieu définitif et accueillir son successeur.
Je ne suis pas passé par l'apple store et ai commandé le 20 pouces à la fnac (avec carte adhérant) où ils m'ont promis son arrivée pour dans trois semaines au grand maximum.
Je suis de tout coeur avec ceux qui attendent avec de plus en plus d'impatience leur nouvel iMac, ça ne fait que trois jours et déjà je ne sais pas comment je vais faire sans ordi à la maison pendant trois semaines.
Bon courage à tous.


----------



## braz (14 Octobre 2004)

j'ai commande le mien a la fnac la semaine derniere. Et bien ils sont incapable de me donner une date. C'est vraiment dur la vie d'un (futur) switcher. Enfin en attendant je profite des derniers jours de mon vaio et de windows 2000. 

Courage a tous.


----------



## dajay (14 Octobre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> L'alim de mon iMac G3 ayant rendu l'ame je me suis dit que c'était le moment pour lui dire un adieu définitif et accueillir son successeur.
> Je ne suis pas passé par l'apple store et ai commandé le 20 pouces à la fnac (avec carte adhérant) où ils m'ont promis son arrivée pour dans trois semaines au grand maximum.
> Je suis de tout coeur avec ceux qui attendent avec de plus en plus d'impatience leur nouvel iMac, ça ne fait que trois jours et déjà je ne sais pas comment je vais faire sans ordi à la maison pendant trois semaines.
> Bon courage à tous.



Ca te coute combien de faire réparer l'ailm ?
Elle est morte a cause de quoi ?


----------



## locyrille (14 Octobre 2004)

Commandé le 1° septembre sur l'apple store, annoncé le 29/9, maintes fois reporté, finalement parti aujlourd'hui... Il devrait pas tarder à arriver


----------



## Surfer Libre (14 Octobre 2004)

Voilà qui est un peut rassurant, bien que si Apple a encore du mal à fournir des G5 2,5Ghz cela indique les limites d'IBM en matière d'upgrade à court terme.

Il faudrait que la situation se rétablisse rapidement si Apple veut surfer sur la vague de switch qui pourrait s'amorcer, sans quoi l'explosion des ventes attendue pourrait prendre des allures de pétard mouillé.


----------



## WebOliver (14 Octobre 2004)

iMac G5 sur la voie de l'iPod mini? Chez moi, c'est déjà fait...


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (14 Octobre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Lors du trimestre suivant les processeurs 2,5 GHz pourraient encore manquer, mais Apple espère ne plus subir de retards sur les autres.



C'est Decoris qui va être déçu, il pensait l'avoir dans son PB avant la fin de l'année  

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## Surfer Libre (14 Octobre 2004)

En attendant voici ce que la FNAC affiche actuellement sur son site pour tous les mac de bureau (PowerMac, iMac G5, eMac):

"Sous réserve de disponibilité, expédié en 2 à 3 semaines"
ou
"Momentanément indisponible"

Autant ne pas épiloguer sur la réserve en disponibilité ( :love: ).
Heureusement, il reste les portables. :rateau:


----------



## Cricri (14 Octobre 2004)

Le 11


> La demande pour le produit que vous avez commandé a dépassé nos prévisions.
> Nous l'enverrons dès que possible, mais ne pourrons vous livrer dans les délais prévus
> initialement. Nous envisageons désormais un envoi d'ici au 15 octobre 2004.


Le 14


> La demande pour le produit que vous avez commandé a dépassé nos prévisions.
> Nous l'enverrons dès que possible, mais ne pourrons vous livrer dans les délais prévus
> initialement. Nous envisageons désormais un envoi d'ici au 22 octobre 2004.





> Veuillez noter que la disponibilité des produits étant susceptible de changer rapidement,
> il est possible que votre commande vous soit expédiée plus tôt que prévu.



Ha!Ha!


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2004)

Mon revendeur a été très correste:

"si vous voulez un iMac G5 va falloir attendre et longtemps..ceci dit il est très bien...dixit le vendeur..j'attend depuis un mois...ça va encore..."


----------



## peyret (14 Octobre 2004)

"la mouette" on est dans le même bateau !
44 jours !!!

lp :mouais:


----------



## yoffy (14 Octobre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Ha!Ha!


"Exactly !" 

Sinon,même punition,le courrier vient de tomber: 22 Octobre!....trois fois la même lettre
avec uniquement les dates qui changent!...Apple=  :hosto: ?
Leur façon de communiquer , de"gérer", est bizarre...   :affraid: 

Finalement mon iMac G3 marche,pourquoi ne pas laisser venir.....il y a de l'annulation dans l'air 

46 jours!

(Ps: pour les reports,pas de calculs précis:....8,15,22...donc tous les 7 jours se déclenche automatiquement un nouveau courrier....du pipeau!...joué par le Pasteur Anglican aux poches bien remplies.Je crois qu'il a réussi a me fâcher un peu quand même avec ses éternels boniments  )
(Vais aller me calmer en prenant un Spydisk)


----------



## wadouk (15 Octobre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Sinon,même punition,le courrier vient de tomber: 22 Octobre!....trois fois la même lettre
> avec uniquement les dates qui changent!...Apple= :hosto: ?


 
Moi j'ai même pas un mail pour me dire qu'il est à la bourre. JE VEUX DES INFOS. je l'ai commandé 4 jours après le tien sur l'AE. c'est bizarre leur manière de gérer les fils d'attente.


----------



## wadouk (15 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> www.tnt.fr
> 
> ou
> 
> http://www.apecode.com/appletrack/ avec la référence d'expédition


 
et c'est quoi les infos qu'on mets ? celle qu'on a dans le mail de confirmation de l'envoie. bon bah vait attendre alors:sick:

je sais ma question est complétemet truffe mais c'est aussi pour mieux comprendre


----------



## Gabi (15 Octobre 2004)

Hé *Flox* : tout pareil que toi ! Mon imac est shipped le 13 et fligt booked le 14 ! ​ 

*Nos imac prennent le bateau ensemble !*​

​*citi pa mignon ? :love: *​​ 
_(j'deviens complétement frapadingue...)_​ 

     ​j'ai l'impression d'avoir 8 ans et qu'on est quelques jours avant noël...​:love::love:  :king: :king:​


----------



## yoffy (15 Octobre 2004)

Félicitations GABI!   

Sinon,a mon troisième"..ce produit ayant....et gna,gna gna.."...j'ai annulé!  
(Finalement mon G3 marche,nous verrons plus tard:...petite économie...merci Apple!


----------



## cl54 (15 Octobre 2004)

Commandé lundi 11/10/2004 à la FNAC
Comme tout le monde pas de délai, accompte 20%
La FNAC continue a prendre les commandes et les accomptes

Où est passé l'ordinateur ?

Putain elle est bonne leur pub
Y en a qui l'on vu


----------



## WebOliver (15 Octobre 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> *Nos imac prennent le bateau ensemble !*​



L'avion plutôt...  Sinon, on en est pas sorti...


----------



## Gabi (15 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> L'avion plutôt...  Sinon, on en est pas sorti...


Sur le tracking, le logo de la societé de transport est une ancre : alors moi, naïf, j'imaginais mon imac voguant sur les flots lors d'un périple dangereux et spectaculaire.

C'est vrai qu'en y repensant ça paraît un peu bête...


----------



## FloX (15 Octobre 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Hé *Flox* : tout pareil que toi ! Mon imac est shipped le 13 et fligt booked le 14 ! ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ils sont parties nos petits chéris !!! 

=> 14 okt 0432 55flight departedApple Shanghai

On va passer à la partie TNT sous peu, c'est la plus intéressante  

Je pense qu'on peut espérer les avoir pour la fin de semaine prochaine !!! :rateau: 

Gabi en plus ce sont deux petits jumeaux qu'on attends :love:  Ze vous aime tous :rose:


----------



## iSimon (15 Octobre 2004)

Je suis en pleine interrogation comme l'atteste cette petit figure jaune :   
En effet, je peux lire sur mon suivi de commande ces lignes :

Shipment on hold due to cargo exceeding daily space allocation
Flight Booked
On hold; aircraft/truck failure

Cela a l'air de dire qu'il n'y avait plus de place dans l'avion pour mon précieux !
J'espère qu'il y aura un autre vol avant Lundi...


----------



## peyret (15 Octobre 2004)

cl54 a dit:
			
		

> Commandé lundi 11/10/2004 à la FNAC
> Comme tout le monde pas de délai, accompte 20%
> La FNAC continue a prendre les commandes et les accomptes
> 
> ...


Où est passé l'ordinateur ?
je cherche depuis 45 jours  !!!!

lp


----------



## FloX (15 Octobre 2004)

iSimon a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en pleine interrogation comme l'atteste cette petit figure jaune :
> En effet, je peux lire sur mon suivi de commande ces lignes :
> 
> Shipment on hold due to cargo exceeding daily space allocation
> ...


Sans vouloir dire de bétise je ne crois pas qu'il y ait d'expé le week end :hein: Si ca se trouve ta machine s'est fait virée par la mienne et celle de Gabi  

Tu as fait ton suivi via apecode ?


----------



## iSimon (15 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Tu as fait ton suivi via apecode ?


C'est justement avec ce système que j'ai pu avoir ces infos.  

Actuellement, à Shangaï, il est 4 heure du mat et on est Samedi :sick:


----------



## cl54 (15 Octobre 2004)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> Où est passé l'ordinateur ?
> je cherche depuis 45 jours  !!!!
> 
> lp




Mais ou est il ce P...... d'ordinateur
Apple fais des belles machines à réver
Pour travailler il faut autre chose que du rêve
Lamentable des délais aussi long pour un ordinateur même s'il est beau

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=909825#


----------



## La mouette (15 Octobre 2004)

wadouk a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai même pas un mail pour me dire qu'il est à la bourre. JE VEUX DES INFOS. je l'ai commandé 4 jours après le tien sur l'AE. c'est bizarre leur manière de gérer les fils d'attente.



Si ça c'est de la gestion alors c'est grave....
Je pense qu'ils favorisent certains marchés...mais bon...
Wait and see..

Le seul souci c'est pour la transition , car ceux qui revendent leur anciens Mac pour en reprendre un nouveau ,style iMac G5, doivent l'avoir un peu en travers de la gorge...


----------



## yoffy (15 Octobre 2004)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> Où est passé l'ordinateur ?je cherche depuis 45 jours  !!!!lp


Voyons:

-45 jours + le reste + l'expédition = un tas de jours.
-Pour ceux qui sont livrés ou sur le point ....tant mieux!...j'aurais aimé en être.
-Pour ceux qui en ont un besoin urgent(besoin de puissance ou panne de la bécane précédente)....de la patience!
-Pour les autres , sachant que les modèles changent tous les 6 mois ,la future livraison va les mener
presque à mi-chemin du mois de Mars 2005: Tiger + iMac G5 nouvelle CG,nouvelles fréquences,plus de Ram,SuperDrive plus rapide,moins cher etc...rien à perdre d'annuler en attendant qu'ils aient
retrouvé les ordinateurs,la livraison sera alors rapide,vers fin Novembre,ou attendre Mars 2005.

Pour ma part je ne sais pas encore si je recommanderais en Novembre ou attendrais 2005....mais pour l'instant,j'ai annulé la commande.....ils ne trouvent pas d'usine,pas d'avions...TNT...les courriers qui vous traitent comme un idiot...brèf:le b....l!

Finalement, on gagne a tous les coups!


----------



## Surfer Libre (16 Octobre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part je ne sais pas encore si je recommanderais en Novembre ou attendrais 2005....mais pour l'instant,j'ai annulé la commande.....ils ne trouvent pas d'usine,pas d'avions...TNT...les courriers qui vous traitent comme un idiot...brèf:le b....l!


Je ne peut passer commande de mon iMac G5 20" qu'en fin d'année. Vu que les problèmes de retard ne vont pas en s'arrangeant bien au contraire, j'en viens carrément à me demander s'il ne vaut mieux pas comme Yoffy faire l'impasse sur la machine actuelle qui risque d'arriver avec encore 1 à 2 mois de retard (soit dans 3 ou 4 mois) pour passer directement à la seconde version de l'iMac G5 optimisée qui pourrait biens être dispo deux mois plus tard seulement et moins souffrir de l'aspect "nouveauté"...

L'iMac G5 semble bien avoir pris le même chemin que le iPod mini à ses débuts. Un beau succès virtuel pour beaucoup ou un sacré bordel, chacun choisira... :rateau:
Pour me consoler, j'achèterais avec mon iMac G5 2Ghz un iPod couleur.


----------



## radada (16 Octobre 2004)

Ça y est, je l'ai ! Commandé le 23 septembre, reçu le 15 octobre !
Premières constatations : le Imac est effectivement beaucoup plus beau en vrai qu'en photo ! J'ai choisi le 17" et j'avais peur de le regretter. Mais l'écran est beaucoup plus grand que je le pensais ! Pour ma part, il est amplement suffisant.

Le bruit ? Bof, à peine audible. Mais je dois dire que j'ai un cellier électrique dans mon bureau qui fait un bruit de frigo. Donc, si bruit du mac il y a, il est masqué...

La machine répond merveilleusement vite. Le clavier sans fil est génial. Seul bémol : la souris pour ceux qui étaient habitués à une souris avec bouton central et deux boutons sur les côtés. Comme il n'y a pas de roulette, il faut s'y habituer de nouveau, ce qui n'est pas si évident tout de suite. La souris est mignonne, mais je pense que le fait qu'elle n'ait qu'un bouton est un retour en arrière que Apple devra revoir...

Sinon, c'est génial ! Je craignais de regretter mon petit Imac G3 raisin qui m'a accompagnée pendant ces dernières années, mais depuis que j'ai le nouveau, je ne lui jette même plus un petit regard ! Magnifique !


----------



## ederntal (16 Octobre 2004)

radada a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est, je l'ai ! Commandé le 23 septembre, reçu le 15 octobre !
> 
> [...]




Commandé le 29 aout... normalement reçut mardi prochain...




			
				radada a dit:
			
		

> mais je pense que le fait qu'elle n'ait qu'un bouton est un retour en arrière que Apple devra revoir...
> 
> [...]



Eternel débat... mais de ce côté il n'y a pas de retour en arrière, il y sont toujours réstés...

 :rose:


----------



## trevise (16 Octobre 2004)

Félicitations Radada 
 Bon vu les délais annoncés sur ce thread, je crois que ce n'est plus la peine de surveiller ma BAL  à la recherche d'un mail de la Fnac m'annonçant l'arrivée de mon Imac G5 20" (commandé le 06/10). Mon PC est encore vaillant, ça devrait tenir jusqu'en décembre. Mais j'ai peur que tous les autres n'aie pas la même patience : du côté obscur, je sais par expérience qu'on n'aime pas attendre.


----------



## La mouette (16 Octobre 2004)

Le comble serait de le recevoir juste avant une mise à jour du processeur...comme le coups du PowerMac G5 1.6 Ghz à l'époque....


----------



## ederntal (16 Octobre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Le comble serait de le recevoir juste avant une mise à jour du processeur...comme le coups du PowerMac G5 1.6 Ghz à l'époque....



J'ai un G5 1,6 et je me suis pas senti floué... c'est plus ceux qui ont pris des G5 mono 1,8...


----------



## La mouette (16 Octobre 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un G5 1,6 et je me suis pas senti floué... c'est plus ceux qui ont pris des G5 mono 1,8...



Oui c'est ce que je voulais dire ... :rose: c'est encore pire serais-ce un signe ? j'ai commandé le 1.8 Ghz iMac...
On va parler de la malédiction de 1.8 Ghz

Je suis déjà sorti... :rateau:


----------



## radada (16 Octobre 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Eternel débat... mais de ce côté il n'y a pas de retour en arrière, il y sont toujours réstés...
> 
> :rose:



Certes, ce n'est pas un retour pour Apple puisqu'ils n'ont jamais opté pour une souris à roulette, ce qui est dommage, mais c'est un retour en arrière pour ceux qui ont eu une souris Logitech par exemple. Pour un grand pas en avant, il faudrait absolument qu'Apple revoit sa souris, sinon on va encore finir par la changer pour une autre en cours de route...


----------



## rainest (17 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour, c'est DIMANCHe
j'en suis à J+42
Il y a 40 modeles 20" qui ont été commandés, dont 28 réservés
Personne ne sait rien pour les délais
Rien de bien nouveau donc...

Sinon, concernant la souris, existe il un modele non apple à molette et deux boutons en bluetooth, sympa?

a+


----------



## Bart (17 Octobre 2004)

Je sais que ça a rien avoir mais j'ai commandé dernièrement un livre sur internet avec un délais d'attente d'environs 1 semaine d'après le site et ça fait maintenant 1 mois que j'attend.


J'ai commandé un IMAC G5 il y'a 2 semaines et je crois que peut-être je vais le reçevoir avant mon livre.

Tout ça pour dire que c'est pas seulement Apple qui sont hors délais, c'est un peu le système acctuel, tu commandes par internet, tu payes avec ta CB pour les entreprises c'est bon l'affaire est dans le sac pas besoin de ce stresser plus puisque tu as déjà passé commande, c'est comme quand tu achèttes une voiture neuve !!!

Pour les entreprises, l'avantage c'est qu'ils n'ont pas de stock qui dorts, mais pour nous c'est pas cool.


----------



## jeromemac (17 Octobre 2004)

serait - il possible que les gens arrete de raler, vous croyer quoi, que les je ne sais pas combien de gens qui commande tous en meme temps soit livrer de suite??? ou vous avez vu dans l'industrie une entreprise qui a autant de demande dés la sortie d'une machine....??.... ils ne peuvent pas prévoir une production pour la demande de départ, ils prévoyent une production pour le long terme, les 1 à 2 ans qui suivent le lancement d'une machine.... si lors du lancement d'une machine apple il n'y a pas de pénurie, c'est que peut etre cette machine n'a pas reçu beaucoup de demande....

ce qu'il faut se demander c'est dans combien de temps la demande va rebaisser pour reprendre un niveau normal, à mon avis 3 à 4 mois après le lancement d'une machine ça doit etre bon, mais c'est vrai que l'imac plait tellement que la demande ne faiblira pas avant au moins janvier, donc des délais d'attente tout à fait logiquement long........

arrété de vous pleindre, si les délais sont long fo peut etre se dire que vous n'etes pas le seul à s'etre jeter dessus dés sa sorti


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2004)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> serait - il possible que les gens arrete de raler, vous croyer quoi, que les je ne sais pas combien de gens qui commande tous en meme temps soit livrer de suite??? ou vous avez vu dans l'industrie une entreprise qui a autant de demande dés la sortie d'une machine....??.... ils ne peuvent pas prévoir une production pour la demande de départ, ils prévoyent une production pour le long terme, les 1 à 2 ans qui suivent le lancement d'une machine.... si lors du lancement d'une machine apple il n'y a pas de pénurie, c'est que peut etre cette machine n'a pas reçu beaucoup de demande....


Je ne pense pas me tromper en disant que tu n'en sais rien de leur stratégie, ai-je tort ? s'ils annoncent, ils annoncent, c'est volontaire, non ? le succès ils y comptrent bien, non ? il y a eu des èproblèmes de fourniture de G5 chez IBM , non ?



			
				jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> ce qu'il faut se demander c'est dans combien de temps la demande va rebaisser pour reprendre un niveau normal, à mon avis 3 à 4 mois après le lancement d'une machine ça doit etre bon, mais c'est vrai que l'imac plait tellement que la demande ne faiblira pas avant au moins janvier, donc des délais d'attente tout à fait logiquement long........
> 
> arrété de vous pleindre, si les délais sont long fo peut etre se dire que vous n'etes pas le seul à s'etre jeter dessus dés sa sorti


Marque sur ton écran "il faut que je me documente au lieu d'écrire des conneries sur le forum


----------



## benjamin (17 Octobre 2004)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> ils ne peuvent pas prévoir une production pour la demande de départ, ils prévoyent une production pour le long terme, les 1 à 2 ans qui suivent le lancement d'une machine.... si lors du lancement d'une machine apple il n'y a pas de pénurie, c'est que peut etre cette machine n'a pas reçu beaucoup de demande....



Un lancement, cela se prépare. Ils sont capables d'anticiper la demande, de mieux gérer l'inventaire. L'annonce de l'arrêt de l'iMac G4 les a déjà assez ridiculisés. On espérait qu'ils se rattraperaient par un sans faute sur le G5. Ce n'est pas le cas. C'est à nouveau ridicule.


----------



## jeromemac (17 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas me tromper en disant que tu n'en sais rien de leur stratégie, ai-je tort ? s'ils annoncent, ils annoncent, c'est volontaire, non ? le succès ils y comptrent bien, non ? il y a eu des èproblèmes de fourniture de G5 chez IBM , non ?
> 
> Marque sur ton écran "il faut que je me documente au lieu d'écrire des conneries sur le forum



ils annoncent un nouvel ordi oui, c'est tout, ils annoncent pas une disposition de 1 millions de machinbes sur l'instant, et le succés ils ne l'esperent pas desuite sur l'instant mais sur une année fiscale, parce que avoir du succés juste au début ça sert pas à grand chose .... non???

et puis je pense que personne ici ne peut parler de leur stratégie... non??? .... à part si ce quelqu'un travail directement dans un poste important au states ... non??? ..... donc bien evidement on ne peut que supposer, ou alors essayer de comprendre... non???? .....


----------



## jeromemac (17 Octobre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Un lancement, cela se prépare. Ils sont capables d'anticiper la demande, de mieux gérer l'inventaire. L'annonce de l'arrêt de l'iMac G4 les a déjà assez ridiculisés. On espérait qu'ils se rattraperaient par un sans faute sur le G5. Ce n'est pas le cas. C'est à nouveau ridicule.



quoi c'st la fabrication au top pour le début et après on reprend un régime normal??? je vois mal comment cela est possible.... surtout pour un ordinateur.... de toute façon fo bien se dire qu'il n'ya aucun point de comparaison, il n'ya aucun constructeur qui doit subvenir à autant de demande dés le lancement d'un ordinateur.... enfin s'ils existent des lancements du coté pc??...??


----------



## ederntal (17 Octobre 2004)

Le problème c'est pas l'attente : c'est qu'on y est pas préparé!

Si a l'annonce de l'iMac, ils nous auraient dis qu'il y aurait 1 mois et demi d'attente, au lieu de 15 jours... On aurait commandé en toute connaissance de cause.

Moi perso je m'en fou, je suis un Apple-Adict et je pardonne facilement à Apple. Mais le Pc-User qui commande son ordi à l'apple expo, qui doit attendre son iMac 30 jours de plus que prévu : ça fou mal à l'image d'apple.

Ils s'en doutait bien, les steve et phil, à l'annonce de la bécane, de la demande qu'il y auraient et de leur moyens de prod. Ils auraient du dire "dispo mi octobre pour les commandes de septembre, puis dispo en stock conséquent en novembre"

Voila... je trouve que ce genre d'incident auraient tellement pu être evité facilement, que même si c'est pas grave : c'est rageant!


----------



## WebOliver (17 Octobre 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Le problème c'est pas l'attente : c'est qu'on y est pas préparé!
> 
> Si a l'annonce de l'iMac, ils nous auraient dis qu'il y aurait 1 mois et demi d'attente, au lieu de 15 jours... On aurait commandé en toute connaissance de cause.



Dès la fin de la Keynote de l'AppleExpo, les commandes de l'iMac G5 avaient un délai de trois à quatre semaines sur l'AppleStore. Ajoute à cela la livraison dès la sortie d'usine, une semaine en gros en plus.


----------



## ederntal (17 Octobre 2004)

rainest a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, concernant la souris, existe il un modele non apple à molette et deux boutons en bluetooth, sympa?
> 
> a+



Une Macally à 50 euros et une logitech MX 900 un peu plus cher... on en parle dans la section périférique du forum.


----------



## bgambier@vcf.fr (17 Octobre 2004)

Pas d'email d'Apple hier, normal me dis-je. Et ce matin un e-mail d'Apple Store !!! Je me dis que ça y est il est parti... Et non, c'est juste pour me dire qu'il aura un jour supplémentaire de retard... J'avais reçu un mail le 15 pour repousser son départ au 19, et un nouveau donc Samedi à 18h00 pour me dire qu'ils se voient dans l'obligation de repousser cette date du 19 au 20... Etrange.
Et ce soir, à tout hasard je vais voir sur Apple Order Status, et je m'aperçois qu'il est sorti d'usine le 16, soit hier...
Il y a déjà le numéro et le lien de tracking ...

Je pense qu'Apple n'envoie pas d'e-mail le WE pour prévenir de son départ, par contre je vous confirme qu'ils travaillent le WE à Shangai !!!

Un conseil, allez voir ça ne coute rien, le votre est peut etre parti aussi !

https://store.apple.com/Your/WebObjects/OrderStatusEurope.woa/-/FindOrderPage.wo

I AM HAPPY !!! Dans une semaine il sera là !!! Alors, qui aura le sien dans l'avion avec moi ???


----------



## FloX (17 Octobre 2004)

bgambier@vcf.fr a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'email d'Apple hier, normal me dis-je. Et ce matin un e-mail d'Apple Store !!! Je me dis que ça y est il est parti... Et non, c'est juste pour me dire qu'il aura un jour supplémentaire de retard... J'avais reçu un mail le 15 pour repousser son départ au 19, et un nouveau donc Samedi à 18h00 pour me dire qu'ils se voient dans l'obligation de repousser cette date du 19 au 20... Etrange.
> Et ce soir, à tout hasard je vais voir sur Apple Order Status, et je m'aperçois qu'il est sorti d'usine le 16, soit hier...
> Il y a déjà le numéro et le lien de tracking ...
> 
> ...


A mon avis tu ne l'auras pas cette semaine mis plutot la semaine prochaine, quand on regarde les logs de tracking des précédentes machines il faut compter une semaine quand la machine passe en status 3255.

Ca te donner quoi sur apecode ( http://www.apecode.com/appletrack/ ) avec ta référence d'expedition qui commence par 80XXXX et qui t'es envoyé par apple dans le mail d'expedition ?


----------



## bgambier@vcf.fr (18 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis tu ne l'auras pas cette semaine mis plutot la semaine prochaine, quand on regarde les logs de tracking des précédentes machines il faut compter une semaine quand la machine passe en status 3255.
> 
> Ca te donner quoi sur apecode ( http://www.apecode.com/appletrack/ ) avec ta référence d'expedition qui commence par 80XXXX et qui t'es envoyé par apple dans le mail d'expedition ?



Je n'y connais rien aux différents status. Voici ce qui est indiqué avec mes références : tu comprends quelque chose ?

Flextronics Logistics B.V., Venray, NL

16 okt 04
30 60
departed from product source
Apple Shanghai
*
16 okt 04
05 00
boxes scanned
Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai
*
16 okt 04
00 05
Data received from supplier
Apple Shanghai


----------



## FloX (18 Octobre 2004)

bgambier@vcf.fr a dit:
			
		

> Je n'y connais rien aux différents status. Voici ce qui est indiqué avec mes références : tu comprends quelque chose ?
> 
> Flextronics Logistics B.V., Venray, NL
> 
> ...


Ok j'ai retrouvé ou tu en étais :

KN High Tech Logistics :
06 okt 04 90 75 truck arrived at final destination Apple Shanghai 
05 okt 04 30 10 departed direct KN Luxemburg 
05 okt 04 40 60 Arrived at EDC KN Luxemburg 
01 okt 04 32 55 flight departed Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 
01 okt 04 32 05 Flight Booked Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 
30 sep 04 30 60 departed from product source Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 
30 sep 04 05 00 boxes scanned Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 
30 sep 04 00 05 Data received from supplier Apple Shanghai

Puis ensuite : 
TNT :
08 Oct 2004 00:16 Le Mans Import Received 
07 Oct 2004 07:36 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
07 Oct 2004 05:03 Garonor Import Received 
06 Oct 2004 23:38 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot 
06 Oct 2004 19:28 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
06 Oct 2004 19:27 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 

Il te reste environ entre 7/9 jours avant reception, ta machine n'a pas encore décollé  Je pense que ca sera pour le début de semaine


----------



## dajay (18 Octobre 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Une Macally à 50 euros et une logitech MX 900 un peu plus cher... on en parle dans la section périférique du forum.



Et surtout la MacMice...


----------



## rainest (18 Octobre 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Une Macally à 50 euros et une logitech MX 900 un peu plus cher... on en parle dans la section périférique du forum.



 


Okéééééé

Mercii!


a+

43 jours de navigation...


----------



## rainest (18 Octobre 2004)

dajay a dit:
			
		

> Et surtout la MacMice...



Merci bien

je vais voir ca

a+


----------



## wadouk (18 Octobre 2004)

J+38 (44), aujourd'hui le délais annoncé expire ... toujours pas d'infos ... 

JE VEUX MON MAC
   ​


----------



## bgambier@vcf.fr (18 Octobre 2004)

wadouk a dit:
			
		

> J+38 (44), aujourd'hui le délais annoncé expire ... toujours pas d'infos ...
> 
> JE VEUX MON MAC
> 
> ...


... Si le délai expire aujourd'hui, Apple Store va sans doute t'envoyer un mail ce soir pour repousser ce délai de quelques jours. Ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'il ne partira pas avant la date qu'ils t'annonceront. C'est ce qui m'est arrivé...
Courage...


----------



## FloX (18 Octobre 2004)

Ahhhhhhhhh le status a bougé il est en :

18 okt 04 40 69 accept scanned at EDC Apple Shanghai 

Alors qu'il devrait etre en :

18 okt 04 40 60 Arrived at EDC KN Luxemburg 

Tain on dirait qu'il est revenu à Shangaï, skoa ce délire 

Gabi t'as la meme chose ? Font chier ...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Ahhhhhhhhh le status a bougé il est en :
> 
> 18 okt 04 40 69 accept scanned at EDC Apple Shanghai
> 
> ...



Ça fait ça... parfois on croit qu'il est revenu en arrière... il n'en est rien...  Où alors il est pas encore parti.  Non, parfois, ça indique la source du colis, ça n'est pas toujours très clair, je le conçois.


----------



## TNK (18 Octobre 2004)

Commande passée sur l'AS le 1er Octobre
20", 250Go, BT, AE, 256Mo (fô pas déconner avec le prix de la Ram quand même!!)

Les délais pour les nouvelles commandes sont par ailleurs passés depuis ce week end de 3-4 semaines à 2-3 semaines, là ça me fait 17 jours dont 13 ouvrables 
Merci IBM d'avoir réussi à améliorer la production des G5 

Passé en shipped aujourd'hui!!!


----------



## TNK (18 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Ca te donner quoi sur apecode ( http://www.apecode.com/appletrack/ ) avec ta référence d'expedition qui commence par 80XXXX et qui t'es envoyé par apple dans le mail d'expedition ?


Super ce lien!! 
Tu l'as trouvé comment?

Jusqu'à présent je n'avais que celui de TNT, mais qui ne fonctionne qu'une fois la marchandise arrivée en Europe...

En tous cas, merci pour l'info!!


----------



## WebOliver (18 Octobre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Super ce lien!!
> Tu l'as trouvé comment?



Je crois que c'est au moins la troisième fois qu'on le donne dans ce sujet...   Il a été donné il y a quelques semaines par MacBidouille.


----------



## TNK (18 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que c'est au moins la troisième fois qu'on le donne dans ce sujet...   Il a été donné il y a quelques semaines par MacBidouille.


Je ne faisais que remercier 
Difficile de lire TOUS les posts de MacG et de MacBidouille  surtout que les dernières semaines, j'ai mené une enquête sur les barettes mémoire 1Go faible latence, et je n'ai toujours pas de conclusion définitive sur ce que je vais acheter 
Les Corsair et autres "grandes marques" ont toutes des dissipateurs de chaleur (sur les barettes faible latence) dont certains "pourraient" rentrer dans le faible espace des slots de l'Imac, d'autres non... posté sur le forum officiel de Corsair, et pas de réponse 
Et comme en plus, je cherche à minimiser la dépense...
Pour le moment, je penche pour les barettes de macway, pas les Dane-elec qui sont Cas3, mais les autres http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=3_44_280&products_id=2459 qui sont Cas2.5 et beaucoup moins cher, mais j'aimerais bien trouver du CAS2, que l'Imac supporte, même si c'est un peu plus cher...


----------



## FloX (18 Octobre 2004)

Yeahhh ca s'est arrangé, il reste plus que cette étape avant de passer chez TNT :
06 okt 04 90 75 truck arrived at final destination Apple Shanghai 

Etapes passés :
18 okt 04 30 10 departed direct KN Luxemburg   
18 okt 04 40 69 accept scanned at EDC KN Luxemburg   
14 okt 04 32 55 flight departed Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai   
14 okt 04 32 05 Flight Booked Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai   
13 okt 04 00 05 Data received from supplier Apple Shanghai   
13 okt 04 30 60 departed from product source Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai   
13 okt 04 05 00 boxes scanned Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai   
13 okt 04 30 64 Departed from source Apple Shanghai 
Ca sent meilleur tout d'un coup


----------



## La mouette (18 Octobre 2004)

Toujours no news...toujours prévu aux alentours du 5 novembre..
La prochaine fois je prend une config. de base et je le transforme moi même...vu que c'est un niveau moyen qui est demandé... :rateau:


----------



## iSimon (18 Octobre 2004)

Moi je suis toujours (depuis vendredi) en *"on hold; aircraft/truck failure"*


----------



## Pomme (18 Octobre 2004)

Shipment Picked Up           De mon coté,voilà où en est le miens que j'ai commandé le 20-09!

*SHANGHAI, SH, CN
*06 Oct 2004 18:08

*Shipment Picked Up
*(CNSHA02)
*07 Oct 2004 05:18

*Depart Terminal
*(CNSHA02)
*09 Oct 2004 16:45

*Arrive Terminal
*LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU
*12 Oct 2004 14:37

*Depart Terminal
*LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU
*12 Oct 2004 15:53

*Shipment Picked Up
*EINDHOVEN, NB, NL
*14 Oct 2004 22:01

*Cleared Customs
*DUIVEN, GE, NL
*18 Oct 2004 13:30


----------



## FloX (18 Octobre 2004)

En passant si quelqu'un vends sa barrette de 256 mo de Ram, qu'il me fasse signe en pv


----------



## peyret (18 Octobre 2004)

48 jours !
lp


----------



## Apca (19 Octobre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Pour le moment, je penche pour les barettes de macway, pas les Dane-elec qui sont Cas3, mais les autres http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=3_44_280&products_id=2459 qui sont Cas2.5 et beaucoup moins cher, mais j'aimerais bien trouver du CAS2, que l'Imac supporte, même si c'est un peu plus cher...



Salut 

C'est quoi la différence entre des CAS3, CAS2.5 et CAS2 ?


----------



## yoffy (19 Octobre 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Quelle sont les différences entre des CAS3, CAS2.5 et CAS2 ?


Column Address Strobe (ou Select) Latency. Délai, exprimé en nombre de cycles d'horloge, entre la réception d'une commande READ par un module de mémoire SDRAM et le début de l'envoi des données. C'est une mesure de la rapidité de la mémoire pour une fréquence de fonctionnement donnée.

Donc CAS2 est plus rapide. 
Conséquences ? :


----------



## Apca (19 Octobre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Column Address Strobe (ou Select) Latency. Délai, exprimé en nombre de cycles d'horloge, entre la réception d'une commande READ par un module de mémoire SDRAM et le début de l'envoi des données. C'est une mesure de la rapidité de la mémoire pour une fréquence de fonctionnement donnée.
> 
> Donc CAS2 est plus rapide.
> Conséquences :



Merci pour toutes ces explications


----------



## TNK (19 Octobre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Column Address Strobe (ou Select) Latency. Délai, exprimé en nombre de cycles d'horloge, entre la réception d'une commande READ par un module de mémoire SDRAM et le début de l'envoi des données. C'est une mesure de la rapidité de la mémoire pour une fréquence de fonctionnement donnée.
> 
> Donc CAS2 est plus rapide.
> Conséquences ? :



Latence plus faible. C'est le "temps de réaction" de la mémoire.

tems d'accès aux données=latence+ temps de transfert

Si tu lis beaucoup de données "d'un coup" (accès à des segments impoprtants de gros fichiers en mémoire par exemple) c'est le débit mémoire qui est primordial:
tu "appelles" la mémoire (latence= temps de réaction") et après elle débite "longtemps" (latence négligeable)


SI tu lis "peu de données à la fois" mais très souvent (cas du calcul scientifique par exemple), la latence devient un élément important parce que le temps de transfert peut devenir de grandeur comparable voir inférieur à la latence....

En passant, c'est pour cela que la DDR2 n'a pas trop de succès, on a gagné en débiit, mais les latences sont remontées par rapport à la DDR. En gros, un proc plus rapide ne sert à rien s'il passe son temps à attendre les données..... (équilibre latence/débit mémoire/vitesse traitement)


----------



## yoffy (19 Octobre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Si tu lis beaucoup de données "d'un coup" (accès à des segments impoprtants de gros fichiers en mémoire par exemple) c'est le débit mémoire qui est primordial:
> tu "appelles" la mémoire (latence= temps de réaction") et après elle débite "longtemps" (latence négligeable)
> SI tu lis "peu de données à la fois" mais très souvent (cas du calcul scientifique par exemple), la latence devient un élément important parce que le temps de transfert peut devenir de grandeur comparable voir inférieur à la latence....


Super! merci!


----------



## mickeyclub (19 Octobre 2004)

Salut à tous,

D'abord merci pour vos précieux conseils...

Et puis, surtout :
18 okt 04
30 10
departed direct
Apple Shanghai

Ca veut bien dire qu'il est dans l'avion ??! Depuis lundi 18 ?? il sera peut-être là vendredi ??
J'espère être encore vivant pour le réceptionner, pas encore mort d'impatience je veux dire ;-)


----------



## TNK (19 Octobre 2004)

Pas d'avion avant 3 jours
Flight booked 21 okt


----------



## bgambier@vcf.fr (19 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,

Le mien est toujours à Shangai je crois :

19 okt 04    32 05     Flight Booked Apple Shanghai
16 okt 04    30 60     departed from product source Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai
16 okt 04    05 00     boxes scanned Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai
16 okt 04    00 05     Data received from supplier Apple Shanghai
16 okt 04    30 64     Departed from source Apple Shanghai

Pas de date pour le flight !!! Tu as une date toi TNK ? Il est déjà 15h15 à Shangai, et aucune info sur le vol...


----------



## FloX (19 Octobre 2004)

mickeyclub a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> D'abord merci pour vos précieux conseils...
> 
> ...


Il sera là jeudi ou vendredi chez toi, au pire la semaine d'après mais quand on regarde les autres historiques tu devrais l'avoir fin de semaine 
Le status devrait changer aujourd'hui pour passer à la partie TNT


----------



## mickeyclub (19 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Il sera là jeudi ou vendredi chez toi, au pire la semaine d'après mais quand on regarde les autres historiques tu devrais l'avoir fin de semaine
> Le status devrait changer aujourd'hui pour passer à la partie TNT




Super, fantastique...
Merci beaucoup.

Je prie pour qu'il soit là avant le week end et vous enverrai une photo (tout le monde l'a vu maintenant, mais ca pourra relancer le fil 'et c'est comment chez vous' !)


----------



## rainest (19 Octobre 2004)

Il fait beau sur mon ile
Un bon 26 degrés, les oiseaux chantent, la mer brille
Heureusemnt qu'il y a ca pour oublier que j'en suis a J+44
Et qu'aux dernieres nouvelles, le commercial de la STOR ne connait PAS les délais....
Cool raoul

Ahhh, que disais je plus haut: les oiseaux, la mer... Soyons zen

a+


----------



## TNK (19 Octobre 2004)

bgambier@vcf.fr a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Le mien est toujours à Shangai je crois :
> 
> ...


Heuhh, flight booked 19 okt: tu es réservé sur un vol du 19. Les avions cargo (et vu le niveau du commerce extérieur de la Chine, c'est sans doute majoritairement par des avions cargo que toutes les marchandises doivent partir...) ont la plupart du temps des crénaux horaires "décalés" par rapport aux vols passagers...


----------



## LCé (19 Octobre 2004)

Apple's Online and phone Order Status services are temporarily unavailable due to a scheduled upgrade to our systems.

We apologize for any inconvenience.​​​​​​


----------



## bgambier@vcf.fr (19 Octobre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Heuhh, flight booked 19 okt: tu es réservé sur un vol du 19. Les avions cargo (et vu le niveau du commerce extérieur de la Chine, c'est sans doute majoritairement par des avions cargo que toutes les marchandises doivent partir...) ont la plupart du temps des crénaux horaires "décalés" par rapport aux vols passagers...



Un vol du 19 ? Si je ne me trompe, c'était hier ?!? C'est normal qu'il n'y ait pas de nouvelles infos depuis ? A voir les autres historiques, le "departed" était renseigné à la meme date... Ca veut dire koi ?????

50 jours... Record ?


----------



## FloX (19 Octobre 2004)

bgambier@vcf.fr a dit:
			
		

> Un vol du 19 ? Si je ne me trompe, c'était hier ?!? C'est normal qu'il n'y ait pas de nouvelles infos depuis ? A voir les autres historiques, le "departed" était renseigné à la meme date... Ca veut dire koi ?????
> 
> 50 jours... Record ?


Voilà l'historique d'une livraison correcte :

KN High Tech Logistics :
06 okt 04 90 75 truck arrived at final destination Apple Shanghai 
05 okt 04 30 10 departed direct KN Luxemburg 
05 okt 04 40 60 Arrived at EDC KN Luxemburg 
01 okt 04 32 55 flight departed Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 
01 okt 04 32 05 Flight Booked Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 
30 sep 04 30 60 departed from product source Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 
30 sep 04 05 00 boxes scanned Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 
30 sep 04 00 05 Data received from supplier Apple Shanghai

Puis ensuite : 
TNT :
08 Oct 2004 00:16 Le Mans Import Received 
07 Oct 2004 07:36 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
07 Oct 2004 05:03 Garonor Import Received 
06 Oct 2004 23:38 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot 
06 Oct 2004 19:28 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
06 Oct 2004 19:27 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 

En gros ton imac est dans l'avion, tu auras des nouvelles dans 2/3 jours  Livraison pour la semaine prochaine si tout se passe bien


----------



## TNK (19 Octobre 2004)

bgambier@vcf.fr a dit:
			
		

> Un vol du 19 ? Si je ne me trompe, c'était hier ?!?


Heuhh, à moins que tu ne vives dans une brèche spatio-temporelle, c'est aujourd'hui le 19, et avec entre 6 et 8 heures de décalage horaire, c'est encore le 19 en ce moment même en Chine....


----------



## bgambier@vcf.fr (19 Octobre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Heuhh, à moins que tu ne vives dans une brèche spatio-temporelle, c'est aujourd'hui le 19, et avec entre 6 et 8 heures de décalage horaire, c'est encore le 19 en ce moment même en Chine....



Bon OK, je sors de ma brèche... effectivement on est le 19... si tu pouvais me dire comment je m'appelle et où j'habite ça m'arrangerait... Merci à TKN de m'ouvrir les yeux !
Donc il est dans l'avion, ou il va y monter avec ses petites papates... Il y aura sans doute plus de news demain !

Le site de suivi d'Apple est toujours OFF...

Quelqu'un peut-il me dire si le précieux joujou est livré avec Quicken 2004 ? Ou l'ont ils remplacé par "Tous comptes faits" ?

@+++


----------



## Gabi (19 Octobre 2004)

Salut Flox => Tout pareil que toi pour le tracking !!


----------



## FloX (19 Octobre 2004)

Jvais aller mettre un ptit cierge pour qu'on l'ait vendredi 


Gniark Gniark je viens d'appeler TNT ils sont ouverts le samedi matin au cas ou je pourrais pas receptionner le colis vendredi


----------



## Gabi (19 Octobre 2004)

*Vendredi, ça serait le rêve ! * 

*Tout un week-end avec mon imac :love:*
(Faut vite que je me trouve une copine).

C'est cool qu'ils livrent le samedi matin...

_(T'habites où Flox ? T'as lu mon MP ?)_


----------



## wadouk (19 Octobre 2004)

eh, eh, il part, il part ...

                   ​ 
19 okt 04 30 60 departed from product source Apple Shanghai 
19 okt 04 05 00 boxes scanned Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 
19 okt 04 00 05 Data received from supplier Apple Shanghai 

j'espère que je l'aurais pour le week end du 30 31 oct et et et 1er

plus que deux semaines

j+39 (45)
j'approche le record ?

sinon, vous avez vu sur le site d'apple, le suivi est en travaux depuis ce matin, ils vont nous sortir quoi ?


----------



## FloX (19 Octobre 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> *Vendredi, ça serait le rêve ! *
> 
> *Tout un week-end avec mon imac :love:*
> (Faut vite que je me trouve une copine).
> ...


Hopla j'ai répondu au MP 

Euh pour la livraison c'est uniquement jusqu'au vendredi, mais tu peux aller le chercher a ton dépot si il est ouvert le samedi matin 

*Tout un week-end avec mon imac et ma copine  :love:  *


----------



## mac-aïoli (19 Octobre 2004)

Bon ben le discour du vendeur de la fnac a completement changé. Quand il a pris ma commande c'était:" trois semaines maximum, Monsieur". Huit jours après c'est: " oulà, cinq à huit semaines"," non je ne vous ai pas dit trois semaines. figurez vous que je connais bien Apple et je ne vous aurais jamais dit trois semaines...." .

déja trois semaines c'est trop dur. Deux mois je pourrais pas. 
Quelqu'un a t'il reçu un imac commandé à la fnac (sans option). quels étaient les délais?
Arghhhhhhhhhhh :affraid: :sick: :hosto:


----------



## FloX (19 Octobre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben le discour du vendeur de la fnac a completement changé. Quand il a pris ma commande c'était:" trois semaines maximum, Monsieur". Huit jours après c'est: " oulà, cinq à huit semaines"," non je ne vous ai pas dit trois semaines. figurez vous que je connais bien Apple et je ne vous aurais jamais dit trois semaines...." .
> 
> déja trois semaines c'est trop dur. Deux mois je pourrais pas.
> Quelqu'un a t'il reçu un imac commandé à la fnac (sans option). quels étaient les délais?
> Arghhhhhhhhhhh :affraid: :sick: :hosto:


lol il y en avait 8 en stock la semaine dernière à la fnac digi  Tout le monde parle d'une réduction des délais, je pense que ca ne devrait plus tarder ... Enfin avec la fnac c'est pas certain, il doit y avoir du monde avant toi sur la liste d'attente :hein:


----------



## mac-aïoli (19 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> lol il y en avait 8 en stock la semaine dernière à la fnac digi  Tout le monde parle d'une réduction des délais, je pense que ca ne devrait plus tarder ... Enfin avec la fnac c'est pas certain, il doit y avoir du monde avant toi sur la liste d'attente :hein:


Je suis sur Marseille, donc la fnac digi je veux bien mais il doit y avoir plus près, non?
Sinon je suis sixième sur une liste d'attente. Mais ça ne me renseigne pas beaucoup sur les délais vu que le vendeur ne peut pas me dire quand sera livré le premier sur la liste .
Et le plus frustrant c'est que je ne peux pas suivre, comme vous, les périgrinations de mon iMac en chine où ailleurs. Bref rien à me mettre sous la dent. J'en suis reduit à imaginer le pire .
Je n'ai plus d'ordi actuellement ( la mort de l'ancien m'ayant poussé à acheter, ou plutôt commander, cette arlésienne d'iMac G5). L'attente très vive d'avoir mon nouveau joujou sur le bureau se double d'une réelle nécessité.

Bon courrage à tous.


----------



## FloX (19 Octobre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sur Marseille, donc la fnac digi je veux bien mais il doit y avoir plus près, non?
> Sinon je suis sixième sur une liste d'attente. Mais ça ne me renseigne pas beaucoup sur les délais vu que le vendeur ne peut pas me dire quand sera livré le premier sur la liste .
> Et le plus frustrant c'est que je ne peux pas suivre, comme vous, les périgrinations de mon iMac en chine où ailleurs. Bref rien à me mettre sous la dent. J'en suis reduit à imaginer le pire .
> Je n'ai plus d'ordi actuellement ( la mort de l'ancien m'ayant poussé à acheter, ou plutôt commander, cette arlésienne d'iMac G5). L'attente très vive d'avoir mon nouveau joujou sur le bureau se double d'une réelle nécessité.
> ...


T'as essayé d'appeler les différents distributeur du coté de Marseille ? Y a peut etre un distributeur qui a du stock 

Y en a des revendeurs agréés apple a marseille :
IC marseille => Po de stock 4 à 6 semaines de délais.
APOGEE => A contacter 
ELP => A contacter

Toutes les adresses des revendeurs : http://www.apple.com/fr/buy/find


----------



## mac-aïoli (19 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> T'as essayé d'appeler les différents distributeur du coté de Marseille ? Y a peut etre un distributeur qui a du stock


Oui, ils m'ont conseillé de passer commande.


----------



## FloX (19 Octobre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ils m'ont conseillé de passer commande.


Oups t'es rapide, hum bah écoute prends ton mal en patience  J'essayerais de poster des photos histoire que tu baves un peu plus


----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2004)

:rose: reçu aujourd'hui...désolé je dirais....

Photos à suivre...


----------



## rainest (19 Octobre 2004)

Ce qui m'impessionne dans ce débat qui a été lancé il y a bientôt deux mois, c'est le délire commercial d'APPLE. D'un coté, on a l'arrêt complet de la chaine de production de l'imac G4.
De l'autre la fourniture au compte goutte 4 mois après des premiers imac G5.
D'un point de vue strictement commercial, la tratégie d'apple est catastophique, non?
Cela fait 4 mois que l'ordi grand public sensé représenter la marque n'est pas disponible. Quelle société, autre qu'apple, qui compte sur ses clients comme sur les disciples d'une secte de fidèles fanatiques, pourait survivre dans la jungle du commerce informatique.
Je trouve cela allucinant. Personne ne semble s'affoler qu'il faille attendre deux mois voire plus pour acquérir un ordinateur, que vous avez déja certainement réglé par avance... Ce n'est pas pour jeter de l'huile sur le feu, mais pour commander un pécé windobe du même prix, j'aurais attendu moins d'une semaine.... Avec cela, Apple ou ses revendeurs ne s'escuserons pas d'un pet. Si vous aviez commandé votre voiture dans ces conditions, on vous aurait déja offert les sièges cuirs et les jantes alu...
A croire que pour une pomme notre raison s'égare définitivement.


a+

(J+45) :rateau:


----------



## TNK (19 Octobre 2004)

rainest a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui m'impessionne dans ce débat qui a été lancé il y a bientôt deux mois, c'est le délire commercial d'APPLE. D'un coté, on a l'arrêt complet de la chaine de production de l'imac G4.
> De l'autre la fourniture au compte goutte 4 mois après des premiers imac G5.
> D'un point de vue strictement commercial, la tratégie d'apple est catastophique, non?
> Cela fait 4 mois que l'ordi grand public sensé représenter la marque n'est pas disponible. Quelle société, autre qu'apple, qui compte sur ses clients comme sur les disciples d'une secte de fidèles fanatiques, pourait survivre dans la jungle du commerce informatique.
> ...



- Pas payé d'avance (que cela soit sur Apple store ou Fnac)
- Difficultés techniques d'IBM sur la production des G5 (la technologie a toujours le dernier mot sur le marketing ou le commerce)
- J'ai attendu effectivement ma précédente voiture et l'actuelle 2 mois
- Sièges en cuir et jantes alliages en cadeau pour du retard? Oui, et la marmotte, elle emballe le chocolat dans du papier alu 
- Pourquoi des excuses, qui a blessé quelqu'un?
- Je ne crois pas que notre raison "s'égare", et même si c'était le cas, je trouverais cela plutôt raffraichissant  :bebe:


----------



## iSimon (19 Octobre 2004)

Mon compte a été débité le jour de l'envoi (passage à Shipped), c'est à dire (normalement) une semaine avant récéption...

Oops, grillé par TNK


----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2004)

Ben j'ai attendu depuis le 15 septembre 2004, j'ai pesté...mais lorsqu'il est enfin sur le bureau, que l'on dpcouvre la bête...et bien finalement ...suis super content .

Ben oui cela aurait été trop simple de le commander lundi et de le recevoir mardi...franchement pour un ordi comme celui là, faut le désirer, le vouloir, l'attendre...lire toutes les revues et tests à son sujet. Ensuite on l'imagine sur sa place de travail...

Bref ... je me réjouis de la prochaine nouveauté...pourquoi ? pour pouvoir l'attendre et avoir le plaisir après plus de 30 jours de le recevoir et de le découvrir...


----------



## LCé (20 Octobre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> la technologie a toujours le dernier mot sur le marketing:bebe:


LOL .. on doit pas vire sur la même planète  ... C'est toujours le marketing qui annonce et fait marcher le business (malheureusement) ... souvent ils se foutent d'ailleurs pas mal que le produit soit dispo ou non, eux ils le vendent ... "les tech. et les usines n'ont qu'à produire plus vite"

Si Apple n'avait pas fait sont show "son et lumière" (bah oui merde, le produit est pas dispo mais faut prendre des commandes sur l'Apple expo) il n'aurait pas (ou peu) les problèmes de délai. 

Ma voiture j'ai attendu 1 mois et demi .. mais m...! on parle d'un or-di-na-teur ... un truc qu'on trouve partout ... 

Moa ... J+33 ... un switcheur pô content !


----------



## dodobis (20 Octobre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> - Pas payé d'avance (que cela soit sur Apple store ou Fnac)
> :bebe:



Pour ma part, j'ai dû renoncer à payer mes Mac par CB (procédure permettant d'être débité à l'expédition) car il faut une autorisations spéciale de la banque (dépassement de plafond - à moins d'avoir une CB Gold) au moment de la commande. Or, cette autorisation ponctuelle devient obsolète au moment de l'expedition 3 ou 4 semaines après et il faut tout recommencer.
Aussi, j'ai dû, cette fois encore et comme en 2002, faire un virement et être débité AVANT que ma commande ne soit validée.
Comment faites-vous pour éviter celà?


----------



## TNK (20 Octobre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> LOL .. on doit pas vire sur la même planète  ... C'est toujours le marketing qui annonce et fait marcher le business (malheureusement) ... souvent ils se foutent d'ailleurs pas mal que le produit soit dispo ou non, eux ils le vendent ... "les tech. et les usines n'ont qu'à produire plus vite"


Je voulais "simplement" dire que le marketing peut faire toutes les études qu'il veut, si la techno n'est pas au point, soit on vend de la m... (je ne cite personne  ), soit on est en retard sur le plan marketing...
Le marketing avait du décider (souhaiter?) que l'Imac G5 soit livrable cet été, les aleas technologiques en ont *décidé* autrement.


----------



## TNK (20 Octobre 2004)

dodobis a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, j'ai dû renoncer à payer mes Mac par CB (procédure permettant d'être débité à l'expédition) car il faut une autorisations spéciale de la banque (dépassement de plafond - à moins d'avoir une CB Gold) au moment de la commande. Or, cette autorisation ponctuelle devient obsolète au moment de l'expedition 3 ou 4 semaines après et il faut tout recommencer.
> Aussi, j'ai dû, cette fois encore et comme en 2002, faire un virement et être débité AVANT que ma commande ne soit validée.
> Comment faites-vous pour éviter celà?


Discuter avec sa banque poura voir un plafond permanent suffisant.


----------



## FloX (20 Octobre 2004)

Hopla passage à la dernière étape chez KUEHNE+NAGEL

19 okt 04 90 75 truck arrived at final destination KN Luxemburg

Normalement cette après midi on passe à la partie TNT, ca va etre tendu pour l'avoir en fin de semaine 

Serre les fesses Gabi


----------



## Gabi (20 Octobre 2004)

JecroisauxféesJecroisauxféesJecroisauxféesJecroisauxféesJecroisauxfées !!


----------



## rainest (20 Octobre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais "simplement" dire que le marketing peut faire toutes les études qu'il veut, si la techno n'est pas au point, soit on vend de la m... (je ne cite personne  ), soit on est en retard sur le plan marketing...
> Le marketing avait du décider (souhaiter?) que l'Imac G5 soit livrable cet été, les aleas technologiques en ont *décidé* autrement.



C'est certainement vrai. mais Apple à aussi pour habitude d'annoncer une machine 1 mois avant sa dispo.
Mais ce que je regrette c'est le trou entre Juin et Novembre. Impossible d'acheter un imac depuis 4 mois. C'est extraordinaire.
Et pendant ce temps il s'est vendu 40 millions de PC...

Allez, on sourit et on attend bien sagement...
J+45

bye


----------



## FloX (20 Octobre 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> JecroisauxféesJecroisauxféesJecroisauxféesJecroisauxféesJecroisauxfées !!


Il est enregistré chez TNT, je crois qu'on peut vraiment commencer à y croire


----------



## Gabi (20 Octobre 2004)

Oui !  
Il a été pris en charge par TNT vers 14 h.
J'ai fait une simulation sur leur site pour un colis de 20 kg pris au Luxembourg le 20 octobre à 14h00 et il arrive à Montpellier :
Jeudi à 18h pour une livraison en express
Vendredi à 18h pour une livraison en normal

Normalement, Apple envoie en express, mais j'ai lu que TNT effectue les commandes en normal... On verrabien !


----------



## bgambier@vcf.fr (20 Octobre 2004)

dodobis a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, j'ai dû renoncer à payer mes Mac par CB (procédure permettant d'être débité à l'expédition) car il faut une autorisations spéciale de la banque (dépassement de plafond - à moins d'avoir une CB Gold) au moment de la commande. Or, cette autorisation ponctuelle devient obsolète au moment de l'expedition 3 ou 4 semaines après et il faut tout recommencer.
> Aussi, j'ai dû, cette fois encore et comme en 2002, faire un virement et être débité AVANT que ma commande ne soit validée.
> Comment faites-vous pour éviter celà?


Pour ma part, je suis dans le cas le plus intéressant. J'ai commandé mon iMac G5 sur l'Apple Expo, qui m'a proposé une solution de financement : un paiement en 3 fois sans frais, et donc le premier prélèvement intervient... : 1 mois après réception de la machine !!!
Tout ça en plus d'une remise négociée sur mon iMac de 50 euros (c'est toujours ça de gagné) et une imprimante achetée 99 euros et remboursée intégralement grace à l'offre "Faites bonne impression", que l'on trouve sur le site Apple Store. Apple rembourse pour l'achat d'un mac et d'une imprimante 99 euros ! J'ai donc pris le modèle à 99 euros, qui du coup devient... gratuit !

Mais par contre : où est passé l'ordinateur ?


----------



## FloX (20 Octobre 2004)

bgambier@vcf.fr a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, je suis dans le cas le plus intéressant. J'ai commandé mon iMac G5 sur l'Apple Expo, qui m'a proposé une solution de financement : un paiement en 3 fois sans frais, et donc le premier prélèvement intervient... : 1 mois après réception de la machine !!!
> Tout ça en plus d'une remise négociée sur mon iMac de 50 euros (c'est toujours ça de gagné) et une imprimante achetée 99 euros et remboursée intégralement grace à l'offre "Faites bonne impression", que l'on trouve sur le site Apple Store. Apple rembourse pour l'achat d'un mac et d'une imprimante 99 euros ! J'ai donc pris le modèle à 99 euros, qui du coup devient... gratuit !
> 
> Mais par contre : où est passé l'ordinateur ?


Moi j'ai eu encore mieux, le financement en 20X à 2,9% et un bon d'achat de 150 ¤ grace à danoé j'ai donc pu me payer l'airport et une paire d'enceinte JBL :style: 

Arf vendredi a 18h c'est l'heure de la livraison ou bien l'arrivé au depot ?


----------



## iSimon (20 Octobre 2004)

Le mien est toujours en "*on hold; aircraft/truck failure*" et ce depuis Vendredi. Que fais-je ?


----------



## TNK (20 Octobre 2004)

iSimon a dit:
			
		

> Le mien est toujours en "*on hold; aircraft/truck failure*" et ce depuis Vendredi. Que fais-je ?


[Comique troupier ON]Envoie des pièces de rechange pour l'avion/camion[Comique troupier OFF]
Et arrête de te ronger les ongles!!


----------



## iSimon (20 Octobre 2004)

Ah ! du changement !

Je suis passé en "*departed direct*"


----------



## Pomme (20 Octobre 2004)

ça y'est,je l'ai enfin mon i-mac :rateau: bon sang qu'il est beau! :love: ,bref,Apple a bien tenu ses délais,commandé le 20-09,prévu le 18-10,arrivé le 20-10...super!!


----------



## iSimon (20 Octobre 2004)

Pomme a dit:
			
		

> ça y'est,je l'ai enfin mon i-mac :rateau: bon sang qu'il est beau! :love: ,bref,Apple a bien tenu ses délais,commandé le 20-09,prévu le 18-10,arrivé le 20-10...super!!



On veut des photos ! On veut des photos !


----------



## LCé (20 Octobre 2004)

Pomme a dit:
			
		

> ça y'est,je l'ai enfin mon i-mac :rateau: bon sang qu'il est beau! :love: ,bref,Apple a bien tenu ses délais,commandé le 20-09,prévu le 18-10,arrivé le 20-10...super!!


 
rhhhhaaaaa ... ça me gave des trucs comme ça ... j'ai commandé le miens le 17-09 et toujours en 'open' prévu pour le 29-10 ... c'est du grand n'importe quoi ... 
Y'a de quoi avoir les boules tout de même  

On doit être maudit .. je ne vois pas d'autre explication !


----------



## Pomme (20 Octobre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> rhhhhaaaaa ... ça me gave des trucs comme ça ... j'ai commandé le miens le 17-09 et toujours en 'open' prévu pour le 29-10 ... c'est du grand n'importe quoi ...
> Y'a de quoi avoir les boules tout de même
> 
> On doit être maudit .. je ne vois pas d'autre explication !




Oui,je te comprends, déjà qu'1 mois d'attente ça paraît long,alors encore plus je n'ose même pas imaginé!...mais je compatis...


----------



## peyret (20 Octobre 2004)

50 jours !
lp :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2004)

Les deux frangins:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Octobre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Les deux frangins:



Ça va, tu t'embêtes pas trop...   

Joli.  Tu vas garder ton ancien iMac?


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2004)

Oui, j'arrive pas à me séparer de mon tournesol...
J'adore ce nouvel iMac G5..mais le G4  :love: le design est magnifique je trouve...

C'est fiston qui va en hériter..  du G4...


----------



## iMax (20 Octobre 2004)

Il en a de la chance le fiston


----------



## FloX (21 Octobre 2004)

Papa ? :bebe: 

C'est l'histoire de deux petits imac qui ont quittés Eindhven à 23h35 et qui vont arriver à Garonor vers les 5h du matin, après ils seront séparés pour retrouver leur parents respectifs 

Avec un peu de chance j'ai mon imac demain soir !!! Puisque bon garonor c'est à deux pas de Pontoise ( 35 kms ) 

Gabi y z'arriventtttttttttt !!! :love:


----------



## My0sis (21 Octobre 2004)

Y'a pas à dire l'iMac G4 était quand même très beau... Le G5 est une merveille d'intégration, mais d'un point de vue design il est beaucoup plus massif que son ainé.  :rose:


----------



## minime (21 Octobre 2004)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> 50 jours !
> lp :mouais:



IBM a confirmé que la production de son usine d'East Fishkill est en hausse, quelqu'un de chez Apple en avait déjà parlé en commentant les résultats du trimestre. IBM y produit des puces pour Apple, mais pas uniquement : « _IBM doubled the output within the 300-mm fab in the third quarter and has set plans to boost production by 40 percent in the fourth quarter_ »

En espérant que les délais se réduisent rapidement.


----------



## rainest (21 Octobre 2004)

bravo à toi
Commandé le 6 09 chez le revendeur
Et a ce stade aucune nouvelle
J+46
 :rose:


----------



## goon (21 Octobre 2004)

rainest a dit:
			
		

> bravo à toi
> Commandé le 6 09 chez le revendeur
> Et a ce stade aucune nouvelle
> J+46
> :rose:



pareil. Mon revendeur, m'a affirmé avoir 12 imac en commande. Il ne sait pas du tout quand ces clients seront en possession de leur machine... Je commence à me demander si j'aurais pas mieux fait d'attendre. A ce rythme, une fois livré, on se sera plus très loin des prochaine amélioration de la machine. Le problème c'est que j'ai besoin d'une machine pour bosser moi...


----------



## FloX (21 Octobre 2004)

Bon j'ai appelé TNT ils me livrent ce soir à 16h30   

Rhooo comment jsuis content


----------



## LCé (21 Octobre 2004)

rhhhaaa .. la chance 

Bon moi j'ai appelé l'apple store ... il m'ont dit que mon imac sortait de la chaine lundi prochain ... ça donne quoi niveau délais après ?

_______________________
LCé
Switcheur en herbe 
IMacG5/20''/1Go/BT


----------



## FloX (21 Octobre 2004)

Il faut compter 8 jours une fois que ta machine a quitté l'usine


----------



## Gabi (21 Octobre 2004)

Plus qu'une heure et 15 minutes pour toi Flox  ​Pour moi, il est passé à Lyon à 13h14  ​


----------



## FloX (21 Octobre 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Plus qu'une heure et 15 minutes pour toi Flox ​
> 
> 
> 
> Pour moi, il est passé à Lyon à 13h14 ​


Il vient d'etre livré ! Etat correcte, super délais ! Le livreur est repassé exprès pour moi, il a appelé avant de passer 
N'hésitez pas a passer un coup de fils tot le matin avant qu'il parte en tournée pour verifier les coordonnées qui sont souvent erronnés !


----------



## wadouk (21 Octobre 2004)

euh, vous savez comment se passe la livraison ? il viennent chez toi ? et si t'es pas là faut aller au dépot ? mais pour paris c'est ou le dépot ? vaut mieux être là ou s'il le laisse à un voisin (qui y connait rien donc pas trop de risque) tu peux l'avoir de suite ?

non je me demande tout ça parce que vol prévu le 22, ça va être méga juste pour le long we ... tout le monde croise les doights pour tous le monde ? euf, coooppppaaaiiiinnn

j'avais pas lu la page 16 ...
bah chapeau pour vos machines. et chapeau à pomme.   C'EST DEGEULLASSE. tu commandes après tout le monde et t'arrives le premier.
tant pis.

merci flox pour tes commentaires. mais je pense que niveau délai, c'est mort pour moi pour le we du 1er nov. dégouté


----------



## FloX (21 Octobre 2004)

Ouhlalalala la machine vient d'arriver mais impossible de configurer l'airport, aucune aide de la part d'apple, ni de la part de mon FAi ...

si bien que j'ai décidé de me connecter en RJ45 

Ensuite la souris qui marche pas au démarrage, bah oui pour cette super souris il faut un tapis donc là je suis obligé d'utiliser le livre d'apprentissage de Panther 

Sinon la machine est très sympa mais bon c'est super difficile pour un premier contact je suis complétement perdu ...

Je trouve que la qualité de l'écran est moyenne ... En fait il fait mal au nyeux 

Pour la livraison ils passent chez toi, si tu veux définir un semblant de créneau horaire il faut les appeler super tot le matin.

Pour paris le centre de distribution est à Garonor (Aulnay), voilà


----------



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Ouhlalalala la machine vient d'arriver mais impossible de configurer l'airport, aucune aide de la part d'apple, ni de la part de mon FAi ...



J'ai eu le même problème... Airport marchait mal/pas... J'ai démonté l'iMac retiré et remis la carte Airport dans son emplacement. Elle semblait mal avoir été montée d'usine. 

J'espère que cela résoudra ton problème.


----------



## yoffy (21 Octobre 2004)

wadouk a dit:
			
		

> euh, vous savez comment se passe la livraison ? il viennent chez toi ? et si t'es pas là faut aller au dépot ? mais pour paris c'est ou le dépot ? vaut mieux être là ou s'il le laisse à un voisin (qui y connait rien donc pas trop de risque) tu peux l'avoir de suite ?(


Non,il n'y a pas marqué "La Poste" ,ce n'est pas du service publique,on ne va pas au dépot.  
Normalement "ils" te téléphonent pour arranger un RV,te laissent un méssage éventuellement
dans ton répondeur ou tu peux les appeler directement pour RV.
Ils peuvent aussi passer directement en te laissant un avis si tu n'es pas là ,avec leur numéro, ou
le laisser à un voisin si tu t'es arrangé avec eux.
Brèf ll faut en gros s'organiser avec "eux".


----------



## yoffy (21 Octobre 2004)

wadouk a dit:
			
		

> C'EST DEGEULLASSE. tu commandes après tout le monde et t'arrives le premier.


C'est bien vrai!
Mais ceux qui ont reçu vont sûrement nous faire une petite tournée de coups de boule version bon karma


----------



## laurent et alexia (21 Octobre 2004)

J'ai commandé le mien sur apple store le 29 septembre, il est arrivé hier (17', 1g, 160 g et BT + Airport)


----------



## FloX (21 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu le même problème... Airport marchait mal/pas... J'ai démonté l'iMac retiré et remis la carte Airport dans son emplacement. Elle semblait mal avoir été montée d'usine.
> 
> J'espère que cela résoudra ton problème.



Merci mille fois WebOlivier, en vrac ... J'ai fait la mise à jour de l'aiport, ensuite j'ai démonté la bete, vu que l'antenne n'était pas complétement pluggé et pour finir je me suis apercu que j'avais mal noté ma clef wep 

1h30 de stresse tout ca par maladresse  Allez je recup les données des pc et je fais ma tournée de cadeau pour les amis


----------



## gimli (21 Octobre 2004)

Et oui la commande de mon iMac G5 date du 7 septembre! 

      Je ne sais plus comment réagir, je commence à vivre un vrai cauchemar! D'un côté, je reste calme et rationnel en me disant que mon pauvre fournisseur n'y peu rien et d'un autre j'ai envie de hurler et dire M.... à Apple!


         Bientôt les anxiolytiques!


----------



## LCé (21 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve que la qualité de l'écran est moyenne ... En fait il fait mal au nyeux


 
arggg ... dis pas ça ... c'est juste une question de réglages ? ou l'écran est-il vraiment moyen ?


----------



## LCé (21 Octobre 2004)

gimli a dit:
			
		

> Et oui la commande de mon iMac G5 date du 7 septembre!
> 
> Je ne sais plus comment réagir, je commence à vivre un vrai cauchemar! D'un côté, je reste calme et rationnel en me disant que mon pauvre fournisseur n'y peu rien et d'un autre j'ai envie de hurler et dire M.... à Apple!
> 
> ...


Pourquoi ne pas avoir commandé sur Apple.store ?


----------



## FloX (21 Octobre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> arggg ... dis pas ça ... c'est juste une question de réglages ? ou l'écran est-il vraiment moyen ?



Perso je le trouve moyen face à mon 19" Philips pro, certes il est plus éclatant mais l'affichage n'a pas la meme qualitée ... C'est comme si l'écran était floue ...


----------



## NightWalker (21 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Perso je le trouve moyen face à mon 19" Philips pro, certes il est plus éclatant mais l'affichage n'a pas la meme qualitée ... C'est comme si l'écran était floue ...



ça y est j'ai compris... en fait quand tu viens du monde Windows, tu vas trouver dans un premier temps que l'affichage est un peu flou. C'est l'effet antialising du Mac OS X. Tu veras que dans quelques heures tu vas trouver l'affichage plus doux...   

Suis dégouté, je devrais recevoir mon mien lundi dernier, toujours pas de nouvelles.... :rose:

Tiens j'y pense, tu dois pouvoir brancher ton écran Phillips en même temps non, comme ça tu peux comparer les deux... eh on attend les photos...


----------



## LCé (21 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Perso je le trouve moyen face à mon 19" Philips pro, certes il est plus éclatant mais l'affichage n'a pas la meme qualitée ... C'est comme si l'écran était floue ...


 
m.... alors non seulement j'attends depuis 35 jours, mais en plus l'écran est pas de bonne qualité ? c'est ce que tu veux dire ? 

bouhouhouhou ... j'espère que ça va pas me gacher le plaisir ... verra bien ... pfffff ...


----------



## LCé (21 Octobre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> ça y est j'ai compris... en fait quand tu viens du monde Windows, tu vas trouver dans un premier temps que l'affichage est un peu flou. C'est l'effet antialising du Mac OS X. Tu veras que dans quelques heures tu vas trouver l'affichage plus doux...
> 
> Suis dégouté, je devrais recevoir mon mien lundi dernier, toujours pas de nouvelles.... :rose:
> 
> Tiens j'y pense, tu dois pouvoir brancher ton écran Phillips en même temps non, comme ça tu peux comparer les deux... eh on attend les photos...


c'est sûr ça ? parce que j'ai vu un iBook G4 est j'ai pas senti le coté "flou" de l'image


----------



## NightWalker (21 Octobre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> c'est sûr ça ? parce que j'ai vu un iBook G4 est j'ai pas senti le coté "flou" de l'image



Bah, la perception de chacun est différent. Mais personnellement, quand je vois l'affichage de mon Ti (OS X) sur le même type d'écran que mon HP, on sent que les caractères OS X sont plus "lisés" que sous windows... d'où la sensation de floue...

Mais FloX va pouvoir nous confirmer ça... non ???


----------



## Pomme (21 Octobre 2004)

A tous ceux qui attendent encore leur i-mac je leur souhaite beaucoup de courage,mais soyez patients car vraiment cet i-mac vaut le coup!  

A ceux qui l'ont déjà reçu:le miens est arrivé carton d'origine apparent,alors que mon i-book avait un carton neutre autour de celui ou il est en photo.J'ai été surpris de voir que l'i-mac ne disposait pas de ce fameux carton qui permet de ne pas voir ce que c'est. Est-ce pareil pour vous?

A moins qu'Apple veuille se faire un p'tit coup de pud gratos!     en tout cas,ça n'a pas empêcher le livreur de poser mon i-mac la tête en bas! Alors qu'il y a une poignée sur le haut du carton! :mouais:


----------



## Pomme (21 Octobre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> c'est sûr ça ? parce que j'ai vu un iBook G4 est j'ai pas senti le coté "flou" de l'image



j'ai moi aussi un i-book,mais l'image de l'i-mac me paraît nettement plus belle,à moins que ça ne soit la taille de l'écran qui fasse ça!    mon i-book est 14'.


----------



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2004)

Pomme a dit:
			
		

> A ceux qui l'ont déjà reçu:le miens est arrivé carton d'origine apparent,alors que mon i-book avait un carton neutre autour de celui ou il est en photo.J'ai été surpris de voir que l'i-mac ne disposait pas de ce fameux carton qui permet de ne pas voir ce que c'est. Est-ce pareil pour vous?



Mes Mac commandés sur l'AppleStore m'ont toujours été livré avec l'emballage d'origine apparant. Il est vrai qu'un carton supplémentaire ne serait peut-être pas superflu?


----------



## Pomme (21 Octobre 2004)

laurent et alexia a dit:
			
		

> J'ai commandé le mien sur apple store le 29 septembre, il est arrivé hier (17', 1g, 160 g et BT + Airport)



Alors,heureux?


----------



## peyret (21 Octobre 2004)

:mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:51 jours51 !!!!!

Tiens le jeux des jours les plus longs !
51 jours,  en tête pour gagner ? qui dit mieux ?

mon pronos-tic : je peux arriver à 75 jours

me rappelle d'ailleurs plus si j'ai pas rêvé de l'avoir commandé !


----------



## iSimon (21 Octobre 2004)

Le mien est arrivé au Luxembourg... Il arrive dans ma maison en début de semaine prochaine


----------



## FloX (21 Octobre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Bah, la perception de chacun est différent. Mais personnellement, quand je vois l'affichage de mon Ti (OS X) sur le même type d'écran que mon HP, on sent que les caractères OS X sont plus "lisés" que sous windows... d'où la sensation de floue...
> 
> Mais FloX va pouvoir nous confirmer ça... non ???



Oui il est vrai que l'anti aliasing sur le mac est différent de celui de windows mais bon ca ne fait pas tout 
Je pense que ca provient aussi de l'étalonnage de l'écran qui me semble pas gégé 

Ah j'ai testé le jeux inclu nanosaur 2 en 32 bits en 1152X720 qualitée supérieur, boudiou que ca ramait 

J'écoute des mp3 depuis environ 30 minutes sur les enceintes intégrés et je trouve le son plutot bon, limité mais très correcte.

J'ai aussi pu tester la hotline de apple et celle de mon FAI et le vainqueur est club internet, la personne que j'ai eu s'y connaissait très bien en environnement apple et a su me guider correctement pour mon soucis de connexion wifi, par contre apple ... Un routeur alcatel ? Désolé monsieur mais on ne peut pas vous aider, alors que je voulais juste savoir comment raccorder ma machine a un réseau wifi existant.

La machine est plutot réactive mais là avec itune, amsn et safari ca saccade un peu ... Ah je fais aussi un transfert en FTP sur ma machine 

Enfin plutot très content de mon achat et content du service TNT  

Edit : J'ai le bug du son comme tout les autres.
La machine est super silencieuse, seul la variation de rotation des ventilateurs se fait remarquer.


----------



## jaguymac (21 Octobre 2004)

Si tu approche l'oreille au niveau de l'alimentation (en bas à droite) est-ce que celle-ci émet un grésillement ? Je me demande si l'alim fait toujours un petit grésillement (normal ou pas ??? ) où si je souffre du phénomène des imac 17".


----------



## FloX (22 Octobre 2004)

jaguymac a dit:
			
		

> Si tu approche l'oreille au niveau de l'alimentation (en bas à droite) est-ce que celle-ci émet un grésillement ? Je me demande si l'alim fait toujours un petit grésillement (normal ou pas ??? ) où si je souffre du phénomène des imac 17".



L'alimentation fait un bruit que je pourrais qualifier de "sourd" un très léger bourdonnement


----------



## Cricri (22 Octobre 2004)

gimli a dit:
			
		

> Et oui la commande de mon iMac G5 date du 7 septembre!
> 
> Je ne sais plus comment réagir, je commence à vivre un vrai cauchemar! D'un côté, je reste calme et rationnel en me disant que mon pauvre fournisseur n'y peu rien et d'un autre j'ai envie de hurler et dire M.... à Apple!
> 
> ...





			
				LCé a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ne pas avoir commandé sur Apple.store ?


Pourquoi commander sur l'Apple store ? J'ai commandé le 8/09 (20"+250+BT+Airp) et j'attends le 4° mail de notification d'un nouveau délai jusqu'au 29 (bizarre qu'il ne soit pas encore arrivé ce mail puisqu'il est 0h50 et qu'il doit être "shiped" aujourdhui !???).  




			
				yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Sinon,a mon troisième"..ce produit ayant....et gna,gna gna.."...j'ai annulé!
> (Finalement mon G3 marche,nous verrons plus tard:...petite économie...merci Apple!


J'y pense très fort !


----------



## rainest (22 Octobre 2004)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:51 jours51 !!!!!
> 
> Tiens le jeux des jours les plus longs !
> 51 jours,  en tête pour gagner ? qui dit mieux ?
> ...


moi j'en suis a J+47
C'est dur la traversée en solitaire

Je n'ose meme plus appeler mon fournisseur, de peur de l'agacer... En fait il ne sais rien, c'est tout.

Et contrairement a beaucoup qui ont commandé sur l'applestore, chez moi c'est impossible. Donc obligation de passer par un revendeur. Et donc je ne peux pas suivre le parcours de la becane...

A bientot


----------



## Arnaud (22 Octobre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben le discour du vendeur de la fnac a completement changé. Quand il a pris ma commande c'était:" trois semaines maximum, Monsieur". Huit jours après c'est: " oulà, cinq à huit semaines"," non je ne vous ai pas dit trois semaines. figurez vous que je connais bien Apple et je ne vous aurais jamais dit trois semaines...." .
> 
> déja trois semaines c'est trop dur. Deux mois je pourrais pas.
> Quelqu'un a t'il reçu un imac commandé à la fnac (sans option). quels étaient les délais?
> Arghhhhhhhhhhh :affraid: :sick: :hosto:



J'avais commandé mon iMac à la FNAC le 16 septembre (1.8 GHz, 17' sans options) et je suis allé le récupérer le 30 septembre. Au départ, il était prévu pour l'expo, mis je les ai tellement appelé pour en avoir un rapidement les jours précédents qu'ils me l'ont réservés et que je suis donc allé le récupérer.

Ne perds pas patience, mais appelle les régulièrement pour te tenir informé et peut-être auras tu autant de chance que moi. A bientôt


----------



## LCé (22 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Ah j'ai testé le jeux inclu nanosaur 2 en 32 bits en 1152X720 qualitée supérieur, boudiou que ca ramait
> 
> La machine est plutot réactive mais là avec itune, amsn et safari ca saccade un peu ... Ah je fais aussi un transfert en FTP sur ma machine
> 
> ...


----------



## FloX (22 Octobre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> FloX a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LCé (22 Octobre 2004)

AHhhhhhh .... t'es un peu plus rassurant là ... parce que jusque là ct plutôt négatif comme bilan 

Perso je suis sur PC depuis que ça existe ... et je switche ... alors tu commençais à m'inquiéter sérieusement


----------



## moumounette (22 Octobre 2004)

J+52 ... no comment (comme chez Apple) :hein:


----------



## Surfer Libre (22 Octobre 2004)

Cela tombe comme un couperet : "En raison du succès de l'iMac G5, nous ne pourront livrer celui-ci avant la fin de l'année". Voici ce qu'affichent désormais certains distributeurs (FNAC...).

L'iMac G5 semble avoir été victime de son succès dès son annonce puisque certains qui l'avaient commandé à ce moment là n'on toujours pas été livré près de 2 mois plus tard (une pensée émue pour moumounette)! D'autres plus chanceux peuvent nous narguer insidieusement :rateau: .

Comme nombre d'utilisateurs mac ou PC, j'ai été séduit par ce modèle et j'avais décidé d'attendre un peut afin d'éviter d'essuyer les plâtres des débuts de séries. De toute façon il me fallait attendre avec mon petit iMac G3 jusqu'à la fin de l'anné pour passer commande du nouveau modèle qui serait probablement dispo.

*Maintenant, je ne souhaite pas user mes nerf à attende indéfiniment une machine qui risque d'arriver sur mon bureau après un retard de plusieurs mois et quelques jours seulement avant l'annonce de l'iMac G5 révision B, plus puissant, avec une carte graphique corrigée à 128Mo, mieux équipé, moins cher et peut être même dispo! * 

L'annonce des nouveaux PowerMac G5 1,8Ghz d'entrée de gamme n'est pas innocente et arrive à point nommé pour limiter la casse des ventes perdues du fait de la pénurie d'iMac.

Pour moi la décision est prise. Je fait l'impasse.


----------



## NightWalker (22 Octobre 2004)

C'est ce que je n'arrive pas à comprendre, car sur le Store français, le délais de livraison est tombé à 2-3 semaines... Et on a lu il y a peu que IBM augmente la fabrication des proc G5 ???


----------



## Lizandre (22 Octobre 2004)

Appramment, IBM réussit a progressivement améliorer son rendement.


----------



## gui (22 Octobre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> AHhhhhhh .... t'es un peu plus rassurant là ... parce que jusque là ct plutôt négatif comme bilan
> 
> Perso je suis sur PC depuis que ça existe ... et je switche ... alors tu commençais à m'inquiéter sérieusement


-J'ai eut un PC (286 16 mhz), l'alim a cramé 2 fois. 
-puis un powermac (revendu en parfait au bout de 3-4 ans), 
-puis un imac revendu au bout de 5 ans en parfait etat, 
-puis un PC haut de gamme (il a crame en 20 mois), 
-puis un PC (presque toutes les pieces a changer tout de suite)
-puis un emac. Je pense pas qu'il sera aussi solide que les anciens macs mais...

J'ai donc switché plusieurs fois, souvent pour une question de budget. Mais j'ai jamais regretté d'etre revenu sur mac.


----------



## FloX (22 Octobre 2004)

J'ai vu pas mal de personne ayant commandé ces derniers jours qui sont livrés en deux semaines donc bon ...


----------



## WebOliver (22 Octobre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que je n'arrive pas à comprendre, car sur le Store français, le délais de livraison est tombé à 2-3 semaines... Et on a lu il y a peu que IBM augmente la fabrication des proc G5 ???



Pareil sur l'AppleStore suisse: 2 à 3 semaines... Faut pas écouter la Fnac.


----------



## r e m y (22 Octobre 2004)

ce ne serait pas une nouvelle manoeuvre de discrédit de la FNAC envers Apple?


----------



## LCé (22 Octobre 2004)

La fnac demande des volumes très importants (vu le notre d'enseignes et de pré commandes) ... La FNAC Défense (92) n'avait que 7 modèles dans leur stock fin septembre ... au compte goutte m'ont-ils dit  ... 

J'ai cru entendre par ailleurs que Apple favorisait les clients Apple Store en terme de dispo/délai ...

Ca semble se vérifier.


----------



## LCé (22 Octobre 2004)

YEEEEAAAAAAHHHHH !

ils avaient dit sortie d'usine le 25 et ...

*'Shipped' *

*aujourd'hui !!*


je suis content


----------



## yoffy (22 Octobre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que je n'arrive pas à comprendre, car sur le Store français, le délais de livraison est tombé à 2-3 semaines... Et on a lu il y a peu que IBM augmente la fabrication des proc G5 ???


Courage,regardons les choses en face:Apple n'avance t-elle pas des délais calculés sur ce qu'elle 
pense être supportable par le client,sans rapport avec la production,quitte a renvoyer autant de fois
que de besoin le courrier que vous savez(programmé pour partir tous les 7 jours).
Nous aurait-on menti ?:mouais: :hein:


----------



## TNK (22 Octobre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Courage,regardons les choses en face:Apple n'avance t-elle pas des délais calculés sur ce qu'elle
> pense être supportable par le client,sans rapport avec la production,quitte a renvoyer autant de fois
> que de besoin le courrier que vous savez(programmé pour partir tous les 7 jours).
> Nous aurait-on menti ?:mouais: :hein:


Commandé le 1er Octobre, sorti d'usine le 18, dans l'avion hier


----------



## moumounette (22 Octobre 2004)

mon revendeur m'a dit aujourd'hui qu'ils n'ont reçu que quelques imac g5 depuis
fin septembre, et actuellement Apple ne livre plus aucun iMac. C'est rassurant n'est-ce pas? Il semblerait que ce soit la fabrication des processeurs G5 qui soit en cause...
Peut-être serais-je livrée pour Noël ? (j+53)


----------



## LCé (22 Octobre 2004)

moumounette a dit:
			
		

> mon revendeur m'a dit aujourd'hui qu'ils n'ont reçu que quelques imac g5 depuis
> fin septembre, et actuellement Apple ne livre plus aucun iMac. C'est rassurant n'est-ce pas? Il semblerait que ce soit la fabrication des processeurs G5 qui soit en cause...
> Peut-être serais-je livrée pour Noël ? (j+53)


Bah heuuuu ... visiblement Apple envoi tout de même puisque le miens vient d'être 'shipped', mais faut passer par l'Apple Store ... c'est juste les revendeurs qui sont mis de coté et leurs clients avec  ...


----------



## yoffy (22 Octobre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Commandé le 1er Octobre, sorti d'usine le 18, dans l'avion hier


Super!...une nouvelle tournée de coups de boule en finale   
N'empèche que s'ils estiment 2 mois de délais je les crois tout a fait capable de dire
4 a 5 semaines(ils ne donnent jamais plus)pour ne pas décourager les commandes


----------



## peyret (22 Octobre 2004)

52 qui dit plus !!!
lp


----------



## moumounette (22 Octobre 2004)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> 52 qui dit plus !!!
> lp


ben moi ! J+53 !


----------



## TNK (22 Octobre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> Bah heuuuu ... visiblement Apple envoi tout de même puisque le miens vient d'être 'shipped', mais faut passer par l'Apple Store ... c'est juste les revendeurs qui sont mis de coté et leurs clients avec  ...


Il vaut mieux fabriquer des machines vendues que des machines à vendre, non?


----------



## TNK (22 Octobre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Commandé le 1er Octobre, sorti d'usine le 18, dans l'avion hier


Arrivé au Luxembourg aujourd'hui


----------



## LCé (22 Octobre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Il vaut mieux fabriquer des machines vendues que des machines à vendre, non?


ça c clair ... je ne suis pas content d'avoir attendu depuis le 17 septembre (SOFINCO prend 2 semaines pour un paiement en 3 fois !) plus les 4 semaines de Apple ...

Mais bon, c'est toujours mieux que d'attendre que la FNAC en reçoive des exemplaires.

C'est Apple qui est en faute en lançant à grand coup de pub un modèle qu'il n'a même pas en stock et dont il sait qu'il ne pourra pas palier à la demande.

Ca a du bon (pour Apple) de créer un phénomène de 'pénurie' face aux consomateurs 'impulsifs' que sont les premiers acheteurs d'un nouveau modèle ...

Enfin ... on est pas obligé d'acheter non plus ... mais voilà ... on le fait et Apple suit pas.


----------



## LCé (22 Octobre 2004)

kkun peut m'aider ?

j'ai un 'shipped' avec 

*Carrier Name* *Tracking Number* KUEHNE & NAGEL HIGH TECH LOGISTICS
sur le site de KUEHNE & NAGEL ( http://www.kn-portal.com/index.html ) y'a un tracking n° à fournir mais les références de Apple semblent ne rien retourner ... kkun à réussi à sortir un truc de KUEHNE & NAGEL ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (22 Octobre 2004)

Cette histoire de la fnac qui ne livre plus avant la fin de l'année, ça m'inquiete un peu .
Ils n'ont pas hésité à prendre ma commande, à me mentir sur les délais et là ils ne livreraient plus jusqu'à la fin de l'année .
Je crois que je vais devenir fou. Surtout que si je me suis emballé pour cet imac  c'est que mon imac G3 a rendu l'ame. Sinon j'aurais volontier attendu la revision suivante.
Là j'hesite à annuler ma commande et le commander sur l'Apple store. Mais ça voudrait dire que j'ai perdu dix jours.


----------



## LCé (22 Octobre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Cette histoire de la fnac qui ne livre plus avant la fin de l'année, ça m'inquiete un peu .
> Ils n'ont pas hésité à prendre ma commande, à me mentir sur les délais et là ils ne livreraient plus jusqu'à la fin de l'année .
> Je crois que je vais devenir fou. Surtout que si je me suis emballé pour cet imac c'est que mon imac G3 a rendu l'ame. Sinon j'aurais volontier attendu la revision suivante.
> Là j'hesite à annuler ma commande et le commander sur l'Apple store. Mais ça voudrait dire que j'ai perdu dix jours.


le calcul est vite fait ... si tu attends la fin de l'année tu auras perdu 3 mois


----------



## FloX (22 Octobre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> kkun peut m'aider ?
> 
> j'ai un 'shipped' avec
> 
> ...


Sur ce site : http://www.apecode.com/appletrack/

Tape ton code qui commence par 80XXXXXXX...


----------



## LCé (22 Octobre 2004)

MER-CI FloX !

y'a du monde sur le vol du 27/10  ?

Flight Booked 27/10 ... faut combien de temps après ?


----------



## FloX (22 Octobre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> MER-CI FloX !
> 
> y'a du monde sur le vol du 27/10  ?
> 
> Flight Booked 27/10 ... faut combien de temps après ?



KN High Tech Logistics :
06 okt 04 90 75 truck arrived at final destination Apple Shanghai 
05 okt 04 30 10 departed direct KN Luxemburg 
05 okt 04 40 60 Arrived at EDC KN Luxemburg 
01 okt 04 32 55 flight departed Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 
01 okt 04 32 05 Flight Booked Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 
30 sep 04 30 60 departed from product source Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 
30 sep 04 05 00 boxes scanned Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 
30 sep 04 00 05 Data received from supplier Apple Shanghai

Puis ensuite : 
TNT :
08 Oct 2004 00:16 Le Mans Import Received 
07 Oct 2004 07:36 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
07 Oct 2004 05:03 Garonor Import Received 
06 Oct 2004 23:38 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot 
06 Oct 2004 19:28 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
06 Oct 2004 19:27 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 

Apparemment il te rente environ 6/7 jours avant livraison  Allez courage !


----------



## Pomme (22 Octobre 2004)

C'est quand même dingue ces histoires de délais,à voir tous vos posts,je m'éstime heureux d'avoir eu le miens dans les temps indiqués par Apple.    D'ailleurs,à chaque qu'Apple a du retard c'est jamais de leur faute...un coup c'est IBM,l'i-pod mini c'était de la faute à Mitsu pour les disques durs...qui sera le prochain sur la liste? :rose:    

bonne attente à tous!


----------



## Cricri (22 Octobre 2004)

Shanghai, China
Current time
samedi 23 octobre 2004, 02h53m44

Waaourf Waaourf ! Aucune nouvelle de ma commande qui devait quitter l'usine le 22 au lieu du 11 (aprés 3 emails de notification pour m'indiquer de nouveaux délais) ! Ils n'ont même pas été foutu de de m'envoyer un  4° mail pour indiquer un nouveau délai....


----------



## TNK (22 Octobre 2004)

A propos de a Fnac, ya du délire dans l'air
Sur le site de la fnac, 2-3 semaines pour le 17 pouces, 2-4 jours pour le 20 pouces
Ya visiblement du stock en 20 pouces sans doute réservé pour la vente sur le site web...
A VOS MARQUES......


----------



## mickeyclub (23 Octobre 2004)

Ca y est, il est arrivé...

http://mapage.noos.fr/mickeyclub/P1010006.JPG

Bon courage à ceux qui attendent - je sais, c'est dur...


----------



## goon (23 Octobre 2004)

aaargh ! chance tu as !! Hier mon revendeur Apple, n' a même pas pu me dire de dates pour mon Imac. Il en a 15 en commande ! Apple ne lui délivre aucune information.

sinon, sur ebay y'en a un à vendre


----------



## locyrille (23 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment il te rente environ 6/7 jours avant livraison  Allez courage !




ça me parait optimiste. Dans mon xas, le camion est arrivé au luxembourg le 20, et toujours pas de trace chez TNT...


----------



## loranbilly (23 Octobre 2004)

re-grrrr....le mien a été commandé le 3/09/04 à l'Apple Expo...mais tjs pas là malgré les promesses répétées d'un service client qui ne sait plus comment argumenter à chaque fois que je les contacte!
Bref ils m'ont promis hier soir que mon iMac prendrait l'avion au plus tard aujourd'hui pour rejoindre le luxembourg...et qu'il "devrait" arriver à la maison vers le 2 novembre!
ça fait pile 2 mois après la commande : il parait que c'est un délai normal pour un produit Apple Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiic!
On m'a envoyé des mails d'excuses pour le retard ....j'espère recevoir un cadeau pour noël!
Pas étonnant que la FNAC ne puisse plus livrer avant 2005!
à suivre...


----------



## rainest (23 Octobre 2004)

J+48
 :rateau: 

Ici le revendeur apple m'a indiqué qu'il n'avait "aucun délai" de la part d'apple. A la question, "mais savez vous ou il se trouve actuellement dans la chaine de distribution?". Réponse: "oui, il n'a toujours pas été produit".
Je persiste à dire que c'est scandaleux.

Un jour mon 20 pouce viendra... Dans sa cape blanche...


----------



## FloX (23 Octobre 2004)

locyrille a dit:
			
		

> ça me parait optimiste. Dans mon xas, le camion est arrivé au luxembourg le 20, et toujours pas de trace chez TNT...



Euh le miens est arrivé chez moi 3 jours après son passage au luxembourg  Faut dire j'habite a 30 km de Garonor le centre de distribution.


----------



## peyret (23 Octobre 2004)

Bon , je viens d'annuler la cde d'un Imac G5 et la reporter en 03/2005...
53 jours passe à 0.... 

lp


----------



## peyret (23 Octobre 2004)

lp-----


----------



## peyret (23 Octobre 2004)

loranbilly a dit:
			
		

> ça fait pile 2 mois après la commande : il parait que c'est un délai normal pour un produit Apple Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiic!
> On m'a envoyé des mails d'excuses pour le retard ....j'espère recevoir un cadeau pour noël!
> Pas étonnant que la FNAC ne puisse plus livrer avant 2005!
> à suivre...



non, non c'est pas normal, un délai de 2 mois
un imac tournesol en 04/2003 était livré en 4 jours !
lp


----------



## Cricri (23 Octobre 2004)

Finalement après 2 reports 11 ->15 -> 22 il vient de quitter l'usine, surement à cause de l'annulation de peyret 
Maintenant je peux espérer quoi comme date de livraison ?


23 okt 04
departed from product source
Apple Shanghai
*
23 okt 04
boxes scanned
Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai
*
23 okt 04
Data received from supplier
Apple Shanghai


> Prévoyez 3 à 7 jours pour la livraison de votre commande à réception de la notification d'expédition


 La notification d'expédition ? C'est pour quand ça ? 3 à 7 jours vraiment ? à partir de maintenant ou du "Flight Booked" ? Certains  on le flight booked le 27/10, si je lis biens au-dessus, c'est loin ça le 27 !


----------



## kabeha (23 Octobre 2004)

Reçu hier (22/10) commande passée le 20/09.Quand on aime on ne compte pas.


----------



## iSimon (23 Octobre 2004)

Je vous mets mon historique pour que vous puissiez comparer

21 okt 04 - 90 75 - *truck arrived at final destination* 
20 okt 04 - 30 10 - *departed direct*  - KN Luxemburg
17 okt 04 - 32 55 - *flight departed*  - Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai
15 okt 04 - 86 05 - *on hold; aircraft/truck failure*  - Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai
15 okt 04 - 32 05 - *Flight Booked*  - Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai
15 okt 04 - 86 09 - *on hold; no flight/truck on this day*  - KN Luxemburg
13 okt 04 - 86 06 - *shipment on hold due to cargo exceeding daily space allocation*  - KN Luxemburg
13 okt 04 - 30 60 - *departed from product source*  - Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai
13 okt 04 - 05 00 - *boxes scanned*  - Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai
13 okt 04 - 00 05 - *Data received from supplier*  - Apple Shanghai
13 okt 04 - 30 64 - *Departed from source*  - Apple Shanghai

Et ensuite :
23 Oct 2004 - 09:11 - Garonor Road Hub - Consignment Received At Transit Point
23 Oct 2004 - 05:39 - Garonor - Import Received
23 Oct 2004 - 04:13 - Garonor Road Hub - Import Received
23 Oct 2004 - 00:05 - Eindhoven - Shipped From Originating Depot
22 Oct 2004 - 15:21 - Arnhem Hub - Consignment Passed Through Transit Point
22 Oct 2004 - 15:21 - Arnhem Hub - Consignment Received At Transit Point


----------



## LCé (23 Octobre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> La notification d'expédition ? C'est pour quand ça ? 3 à 7 jours vraiment ? à partir de maintenant ou du "Flight Booked" ? Certains on le flight booked le 27/10, si je lis biens au-dessus, c'est loin ça le 27 !


c'est vrai que c loin le 27 .. je comprends pas pourquoi d'ailleurs .. grrrr ... ils ont ma commande le 22 dans leur camion et le vol n'est possible que qu'à partir du 27 ... c'po cool.


----------



## rainest (23 Octobre 2004)

ET OH les galériens!
Spécifiez si c'est un 17 ou un 20 pouces que vous recevez.
Car  les 17 commencent a etre dispos. Il y en 5 cartons chez mon revendeur
Par contre le 20 pouce est introuvable.

Allez, j'attaque J+49
Je l'espere dans 15 jours, soit vers J+65.
Le délire!


----------



## Cricri (24 Octobre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que c loin le 27 .. je comprends pas pourquoi d'ailleurs .. grrrr ... ils ont ma commande le 22 dans leur camion et le vol n'est possible que qu'à partir du 27 ... c'po cool.


Alors là je vois pas comment tu peux recevoir ta commande "sous 6 - 7 jours". Remarque moi en une journée ils ont pas été foutu de réserver un vol! 
Je te tiendrai au courant s'il trouve de la place avant le 27


----------



## LCé (24 Octobre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Alors là je vois pas comment tu peux recevoir ta commande "sous 6 - 7 jours". Remarque moi en une journée ils ont pas été foutu de réserver un vol!
> Je te tiendrai au courant s'il trouve de la place avant le 27


Bah ils disent "6-7 jours ouvrés" (même si les avions volent le WE !) comme ça ils se couvrent (un peu) ... mais c clair que j'aurais pas mon iMac avant 10 jours ! (non ouvrés)


----------



## loranbilly (24 Octobre 2004)

*J+52 iMac G5 20" BT/WiFi*

J'avais pourtant bien spécifié au service client Apple de ne pas me raconter des conneries et de me dire la vérité ...d'atant que cela ne sert à rien...puisqu'il n'est tjs pas parti....depuis vendredi dernier qui était leur "dead line" pour ma commande.
Mouaif! pas très honnête tout ça!
J'ai l'impression qu'ils ont un peu les pieds dans le caca et qu'il ne doit plus y avoir de papier!
N'ayant plus d'ordi pour travailler depuis maintenant 2 mois...sincèrement ma patience diminue chaque jour ...d'autant que si je reois le iMac dans xxxxx mois il sera peut être temps d'envisager l'achat du nouvel iMac G6?!? non?
D'ailleurs je propose que l'on commence à enregistrer des précommandes pour le prochain iMac afin d'espérer des délais de livraisons plus raisonnables (qq années à l'avance ils devraient pouvoir s'arranger pour tenir leurs engagements!)
Bon plus sérieusement je pense chaque jour à l'annulation de ma commande:et si finalement je prenais un PB peut être qu'Apple m'accorderait une remise aussi importante que leurs délais de livraison????...ce serait cool!
Je leur pose la question demain
Il est certain qu'aujourd'hui je regrette un peu mon PC...oui je sais c'est horrible d'écrire ça ici mais je vis très mal  mon "coming-out-switch"!
Demain je re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-recontacte Apple pour leur demander un soutien psychologique.


----------



## trevise (24 Octobre 2004)

Accroche-toi Loranbilly, il doit pas être loin ton Imac (d'autant que IBM a enfin augmenté sa production) et le G6, c'est pas pour demain.
Perso j'en suis à +20 (petit joueur) et je reste zen, mais c'est vrai que mon Ibook m'aide bien à tenir le choc.


----------



## lel (24 Octobre 2004)

moi, face a cette penurie de iMac G5, j'ai laisse tomber ... du coup, j'ai commande le nouveau Power Mac G5 Single 1,8 Ghz !

Je devrais le recevoir d'ici une dizaine de jours (moins de 14 jours, ca c'est normalement acquis !) 

A+
Max


----------



## trevise (24 Octobre 2004)

Si les nouveaux powermac G5 arrivent avant les Imac, faudra m'expliquer M'sieur Apple... Je croyais que les Imacs n'arrivaient pas à cause du proc G5 qu'IBM n'arrive pas à fournir, or c'est le même dans les deux bécanes (pour le 20" en tout cas). Donc de deux choses l'une :
 - ou les powermacs mono arrivent encore plus tard que les Imac, et c'est logique mais chiant
 - ou les powermacs mono arrivent avant les Imacs, et là y'a de l'arnaque dans l'air.
 Entre parenthèse, quelle bonne idée de sortir maintenant une nouvelle bécane équipée du G5 alors que la bécane précédente (l'Imac) commence vraiment à mériter son slogan : où est l'ordinateur ?


----------



## ederntal (24 Octobre 2004)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Si les nouveaux powermac G5 arrivent avant les Imac, faudra m'expliquer M'sieur Apple... Je croyais que les Imacs n'arrivaient pas à cause du proc G5 qu'IBM n'arrive pas à fournir, or c'est le même dans les deux bécanes (pour le 20" en tout cas). Donc de deux choses l'une :
> - ou les powermacs mono arrivent encore plus tard que les Imac, et c'est logique mais chiant
> - ou les powermacs mono arrivent avant les Imacs, et là y'a de l'arnaque dans l'air.
> Entre parenthèse, quelle bonne idée de sortir maintenant une nouvelle bécane équipée du G5 alors que la bécane précédente (l'Imac) commence vraiment à mériter son slogan : où est l'ordinateur ?



Lu sur Macbidouille



> IBM a fait un communiqué de presse indiquant que sa production de puces, dont le PPC 970 fait parti, allait maintenant beaucoup mieux et allait croître de 40% pour le dernier trimestre 2004.
> Apple en aura bien besoin pour vendre ses iMacs et ses nouveaux PowerMac G5 1,8. On ne peut donc qu'espérer une profusion de ces machines pour Noël...



Ceci réponds peut être à ta question.


----------



## yoffy (24 Octobre 2004)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Si les nouveaux powermac G5 arrivent avant les Imac, faudra m'expliquer M'sieur Apple... Je croyais que les Imacs n'arrivaient pas à cause du proc G5 qu'IBM n'arrive pas à fournir, or c'est le même dans les deux bécanes (pour le 20" en tout cas). Donc de deux choses l'une :
> - ou les powermacs mono arrivent encore plus tard que les Imac, et c'est logique mais chiant
> - ou les powermacs mono arrivent avant les Imacs, et là y'a de l'arnaque dans l'air.
> Entre parenthèse, quelle bonne idée de sortir maintenant une nouvelle bécane équipée du G5 alors que la bécane précédente (l'Imac) commence vraiment à mériter son slogan : où est l'ordinateur ?


Monsieur Jobs raconter des bobards?....allons!


----------



## lel (24 Octobre 2004)

sans vouloir etre mechant, j'espere bien que mon PM arrivera avant vos iMac...

et puis la chaine du PM existe depuis lonngtemps, alors que la chaine des iMac vient juste d'etre lancee...

A+
Max


----------



## yoffy (24 Octobre 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Ceci réponds peut être à ta question.


Sans vouloir m'en mêler,G5 et PPC970 cela se ressemble peut être...mais cela ne me regarde pas


----------



## tyler_d (25 Octobre 2004)

vous savez que DELL livre en 4 jours montre en main ?



bon, ok, je sors !



mais qd meme, c'est vrai qu'à lire vos poste ça fait flipper ! Apple se moque qd meme de ses clients ! (2 mois d'attente pour un ordinateur, on est revenu en 1984 ou quoi ?)


----------



## iSimon (25 Octobre 2004)

Le mien est "Out for Delivery"
Ce qui veut dire que je le reçoit aujourd'hui soit *47 jours* après commande.


----------



## TNK (25 Octobre 2004)

Bouhhhh, plus de nouvelles depuis le 22  
Il s'est paumé au Luxembourg
22 okt 04 30 10 departed direct Apple Shanghai 22 okt 04
22 okt 04 40 69 accept scanned at EDC KN Luxemburg 22 okt 04 

et pas de nouvelle sur TNT non plus
Heureusement que ce thread permet de pleurer un peu


----------



## wadouk (25 Octobre 2004)

Flight booked pour le 22. depuis le 19 plus de nouvelles, c'est loin loin oin oin oin oin.

j'ai ai carrément marre. je l'aurais pas pour le long we. c'est la merde !!!  

allons courage

J+45(51) !!

20'' BT AP 512


----------



## minime (25 Octobre 2004)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Si les nouveaux powermac G5 arrivent avant les Imac, faudra m'expliquer M'sieur Apple...



L'iMac G5 est sorti depuis deux mois, les commandes effectuées en septembre ont mis du temps à se matérialiser, tandis que le PowerMac mono 1,8 GHz a été présenté le 19 octobre. Le délai pour le PowerMac sera sans doute plus supportable, il est apparu alors que le niveau de production était déjà supérieur.


----------



## debelix (25 Octobre 2004)

wadouk a dit:
			
		

> Flight booked pour le 22. depuis le 19 plus de nouvelles, c'est loin loin oin oin oin oin.
> 
> j'ai ai carrément marre. je l'aurais pas pour le long we. c'est la merde !!!
> 
> ...


 De même pour moi. Je fais parti du lot de personnes qui n'ont pas de chance. Imac G5 20 commandé le 4/09, shipped le 19/10 et pour finir un avion qui ne décolle pas. Je crois bien que mon G5 va faire un détour par les Pays Bas, descendre à Marseille, et remonter par Bordeaux et enfin pour Noël je l'aurai dans mes petits souliers.

Sérieusement si une personne qui bosse chez Apple peut m'expliquer comment ils s'organisent pour les livraisons !!. Y a t-il une logique? 

Mon imac n' ajamais été aussi près d'être livré.


----------



## trevise (25 Octobre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> L'iMac G5 est sorti depuis deux mois, les commandes effectuées en septembre ont mis du temps à se matérialiser, tandis que le PowerMac mono 1,8 GHz a été présenté le 19 octobre. Le délai pour le PowerMac sera sans doute plus supportable, il est apparu alors que le niveau de production était déjà supérieur.


 Puisse-tu dire vrai, mais je me demande surtout quelle sera la politique d'Apple : tout donner sur l'Imac G5 dont les commandes commencent à dater, ou mixer entre les demandes d'Imac et celles du PM mono au risque de rallonger encore les délais de livraison de l'Imac.
 Parce que 40% de production en plus, c'est bien, mais surement pas suffisant pour toutes les bécanes équipées de G5 (commence à y en avoir quelques unes). Ou tout le monde est traité pareil, et ça va hurler, ou on privilégie les plus vieilles commandes, donc l'Imac et du coup c'est le PM qui va se prendre du retard dans les dents.
 Quant au malheureux qui attend son PM double proc depuis 123 jours, je sens qu'il va en reprendre pour un tour


----------



## ederntal (25 Octobre 2004)

Commandé à l'apple expo : recu aujourd'hui.

J'ai un problème d'alim et je vais la changé mais le bruit semble bien moins fort que ceux que j'avais entendu sur les 1er modèles... C'est supportable alors que sur les autres non. Je vais quand même la changée!

Bonne attente à tous et franchement il boost avec 1Go de ram


----------



## loranbilly (25 Octobre 2004)

*J+53 iMac G5 20"*

En fait il se passe bien des choses bizarres!
Apple me confirme ce jour que ma commande est réellement prête *depuis 10 jours*...*GLURPS!* mais que le transporteur ne semble pas disposé à retirer le colis pour le rapatrier jusqu'en occident!!!!
KOUA?????C'est maintenant la faute du livreur et eux n'y sont pour rien....
J'ai alors proposé d'aller sur place le chercher si Apple m'offre le billet d'avion...Je n'en sais tjs pas plus à part la phrase magique que j'ai entendu 158 fois :
-"vous recevrez un email de confirmation dès le départ de notre centre de production et glougloute etc etc...et j't'embobine comme je peux...."
Patience et à suivre...


----------



## peyret (25 Octobre 2004)

D'après info d'un revendeur, les imac G5 commandés à  Aplle US (cause config spéciales) vers le 2/09 - seraient en fabrication ... date d'arrivée avant le 15/11....
On peut y croire !?

Tous les revendeurs n'ont pas encore d'imac G5 en démonstration...peut-être en janvier !!! 

Les délais seraient aujourd'hui toujours de 2 mois.. mi-janvier !


55 jours

lp


----------



## iSimon (25 Octobre 2004)

Je l'ai reçu, je vous écrit depuis d'ailleurs   
Couarge !


----------



## rainest (25 Octobre 2004)

J+50

On souffle bien fort et on pense à autre chose


----------



## bgambier@vcf.fr (26 Octobre 2004)

Salut

Mon iMac G5 est "truck arrived at final destination" depuis le 22 Oct. Puis, plus rien. Pas d'évolution. J'ai pu voir sur les trackings les plus courants publiés ici que le jour même ou le lendemain il repartait, pour être à Garonor dés le jour suivant... Que se passe t'il ?

Quelqu'un peut-il me confirmer que le numéro à 8 chiffres est bien le même pour TNT, ou quelle est la référence à prendre en compte pour le suivre avec TNT ?

Sur www.apecode.com/appletrack, le lien avec la réf sur 8 chiffres pour continuer le tracking sur TNT est-il valide ?

J'en ai assez


J + 56


----------



## FloX (26 Octobre 2004)

bgambier@vcf.fr a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> Mon iMac G5 est "truck arrived at final destination" depuis le 22 Oct. Puis, plus rien. Pas d'évolution. J'ai pu voir sur les trackings les plus courants publiés ici que le jour même ou le lendemain il repartait, pour être à Garonor dés le jour suivant... Que se passe t'il ?
> 
> ...



Oui oui elle est bien valide, je ne craint qu'il n'y un soucis avec ton colis. Le mieux à faire est d'appeler le service client internationale de TNT 
Moi je l'ai recu trois jours après que le colis soit arrivé, que te dis Apple ?


----------



## TNK (26 Octobre 2004)

bgambier@vcf.fr a dit:
			
		

> Sur www.apecode.com/appletrack, le lien avec la réf sur 8 chiffres pour continuer le tracking sur TNT est-il valide ?


Pour TNT, je préfère passer par le site TNT france www.tnt.com/country/fr_fr.html et c'est le même numéro en cochant "référence client"

Le mien a mis 3 jours pour faire Luxembourg-Hollande (22-25 Octobre) 

25 okt 04 90 75 truck arrived at final destination Apple Shanghai 
22 okt 04 30 10 departed directKN Luxemburg
22 okt 04 40 69 accept scanned at EDCKN Luxemburg

Toujours pas enregistré sur TNT France


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (26 Octobre 2004)

Courage les gars, ne baissez surtout pas les bras; il finiira bien par arriver !!


----------



## iSimon (26 Octobre 2004)

Aller... une petite photo de mon nouveau bureau :


----------



## peyret (26 Octobre 2004)

allez 56  (reste encore 9) !
lp


----------



## Cricri (26 Octobre 2004)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> allez 56  (reste encore 9) !
> lp


J'ai loupé un épisode ! T'es encore dans la course ? Tu n'as pas pu annuler ? Pourtant tu croyais l'avoir fait ?


----------



## peyret (26 Octobre 2004)

Commandé chez un revendeur... c'est pour sa pomme si annulation, dans une semaine il sera livré ! il est commandé au EU directement (configs spéciales)... paiement 30 jours fin de mois ... donc déjà payé... par le revendeur. On lui demande plein de conseils gratuits (réseau, appli, etc...)... et puis tous comptes faits, jamais été si près de la 'fin du tunnel"

lp


----------



## TNK (26 Octobre 2004)

Ca approche pour moi...
Sortie d'usine le 18
Avion le 21
Luxembourg le 22
Pris en charge par TNT le 26
A la maison, le 27 ou 28... s'il s'est pas pris un fenwick sur la tronche avant. Parano? oui!!


----------



## wadouk (27 Octobre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Ca approche pour moi...
> Sortie d'usine le 18
> Avion le 21
> Luxembourg le 22
> ...


et moi c'est sortit d'usine le 19 
avion le 22
luxembourg ... le 25 !!!
et puis plus de nouvelle  

ce qui est complétement déroutant c'est que t'es pas au courant au jour le jour, mais de temps en temps c'est en avance et des fois en retard. j'ai eu l'info du vol le 19 (pour le 22) et puis l'arrivée le 25, ils me l'ont dit que le 26 !!! c'est pas stressant comme truc au moins, c'est bien

j'espère pour demain ou vendredi au plus tard.

eh, dite, pour savoir quand ils passent, c'est le tel 0825 071 071 ? ou vous avez autre chose ?


----------



## TNK (27 Octobre 2004)

wadouk a dit:
			
		

> et moi c'est sortit d'usine le 19
> avion le 22
> luxembourg ... le 25 !!!
> et puis plus de nouvelle
> ...


J'ai aussi eu un long "trou" entre l'arrivée à Luxembourg et la prise en charge par TNT...
Ton numéro de tél pour TNT est le bon

Le mien est à 2 km de chez moi depuis 8h30 ce matin...
TNT vient de me dire qu'ils savent pas s'ils le livrent cette après midi parce que c'est envoyé en "économique"   
C'est vrai? ou c'est un gag de TNT qui fait des économies????


----------



## locyrille (27 Octobre 2004)

LES GROS NAZES

Déjà bloqué six jours entre l'arrivée au luxembourg et la prise en charge par TNT : débloqué par un appel à l'Apple Store...

Puis ensuite, mauvaise adresse communiquée à TNT... Encore un jour de retard... Peut être cette après midi...

J'ai evoyé un mail d'"insulte" au service client de l'apple store


----------



## TNK (27 Octobre 2004)

:love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 
Les photos arrivent


----------



## TNK (27 Octobre 2004)

La série complète sur:
http://homepage.mac.com/thierry.nkaoua/mon_imac/PhotoAlbum27.html: déballage, les 2Go de mémoire, les petits frères


----------



## dajay (27 Octobre 2004)

Franchement tu pourrais investir dans un bureau avec tout ça 
En tout cas sé zoli


----------



## WebOliver (27 Octobre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> La série complète sur:
> http://homepage.mac.com/thierry.nkaoua/mon_imac/PhotoAlbum27.html: déballage, les 2Go de mémoire, les petits frères



J'ai déjà vu ça quelque part.


----------



## lel (27 Octobre 2004)

j'vais ptetre passe pour un rabat joie, mais a quoi ca sert d'avoir autant d'ordinateur ...???  

A+
Max


----------



## trevise (27 Octobre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

>


 T'as pas peur de manquer d'ordinateur ?


----------



## trevise (27 Octobre 2004)

Au train où vont les choses, sur la photo du mien que je posterai ici, il y aura un sapin de Noël...


----------



## TNK (27 Octobre 2004)

lel a dit:
			
		

> j'vais ptetre passe pour un rabat joie, mais a quoi ca sert d'avoir autant d'ordinateur ...???
> 
> A+
> Max


Heuhhh, je suis pas tout seul à la maison!!


----------



## loranbilly (27 Octobre 2004)

*J+55!!!*ça y est le service client lâche enfin les infos _*:"on a une merde sur votre commande...on a ouvert un "dossier" dont voici le n° pour vos prochains appels..."*_
Youpi encore un numéro mais pas de livraison !!!

En d'autres termes,il faut 1 semaine pour obtenir des infos du centre de production (qui répond par mail au sce client: ils utilisent des iMacs pour communiquer ou des pigeons voyageurs???) et savoir ou est passé ce foutu colis,mais je suis vraiment rassuré car un "responsable" suit mon dossier et de près ...et me rapellera ...un jour!!!
Ils sont trop fort chez Apple et puis commercialement le discours des chargés de clientèle n'est pas au top:
à la question _"avez vous des difficultés à livrer ce produit ou suis je un cas isolé?"_ on me répond ouvertement avec sourire:
_*-"non non m'sieur, vous n'avez vraiment pas de chance c'est tout!"*_
Bravo pour la réponse!
J'ai demandé à ce qu'Apple m'offre un iPod pour le retard : on me répond d'attendre la gravité du retard pour déterminer le préjudice! ...c'est cool vivement que l'iMac  arrive dans 2 mois!
à suivre...


----------



## rainest (27 Octobre 2004)

Bon ici on m'a déclaré que le fournisseur de ma boite avait commandé 185 imac 20 pouces. A ce jour il n'en a recu que 4, et aucun pour chez nous. Donc lemessage d'apple est actuellement: "pas de délai". 
Quand a un dédomagement, j'ose meme pas imaginer car commercialement chez apple ce sont des gougeats.
La moindre des choses ce serait de nous offrir un peu de RAM ou la carte AIRPORT en standart.
Quand je pense que pour 1000 euros tu l'as sur l'ibook d'entrée gamme, alors que sur une bécane à 2000 cacahouettes, que j'ai déjà payé partiellement (ares de résrvation), on te livre le minimum en extensions, c'est moche.
Ca me gache quand meme mon plaisir...
a+


----------



## LCé (27 Octobre 2004)

'soir ...

27 okt 0432 05Flight BookedApple Shanghai

Moi qui croyais que le statut allait changer aujourd'hui ! ... on est le 27 après tout ...
Y'a un décalage entre les "Booked" et la prise 'réelle' de l'avion ?


----------



## Apca (27 Octobre 2004)

loranbilly a dit:
			
		

> *J+55!!!*



 :hein: T'a vraiment pas de chance, c'est quoi ca pour une histoire !


----------



## peyret (27 Octobre 2004)

J+57 !!!!
lp


----------



## TNK (27 Octobre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> 'soir ...
> 
> 27 okt 0432 05Flight BookedApple Shanghai
> 
> ...


Oui, il y a un déclage, + du retard ensuite en ce moment entre Luxembourg et Eindhoven (3 jours pour moi)


----------



## LCé (27 Octobre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il y a un déclage, + du retard ensuite en ce moment entre Luxembourg et Eindhoven (3 jours pour moi)


^

j'ai la haine .. avec le 1er nov. j'ai pas mon iMac avant la fin de la semain prochaine ... c'est n'importe quoi ! (commandé le 17 sep)


----------



## iFRS (27 Octobre 2004)

Ben les gars je vous souheite bien du courage parce que j'ai faillit faire une dépression en attendant le mien qui est arrivé après J+50 et au moment ou j'attaquais ma huitième tentative de suicide (overdose de jus de pomme).
Mais là moi je dis stop aux déclarations mensongères. Lorsque machin truc a pris la parole par voie de communiqué après l'apparition du message sur l'AppleStore affichant que le iMac G4 ne se vendrait plus à cause de la sortie prochaine du iMac G5, souvenez vous le cador nous disait que la prod avait pris du retard à cause d'IBM et blablabla mais que début Septembre il y en aurait pour tous et de suite .... Toujours est il qu'il n'existe pas un seul revendeur en France chez qui vous pourriez aller et repartir avec l'iMac G5, ni les Surcouf , ni IC, ni rien du tout pas UN.
On a attendu 1 mois et demi et encore je m'estime privilégié maintenant peut être parce que j'étais dans les premiers (si on veut) à commander . Voila alors maintenant Apple pourra raconter n'importe quoi, que ce n'est pas de sa faute que c'est la dame pipi qui n'avait pas mis de PQ le jour ou les décideurs étaient là qu'importe je m'en fous . Il y avait un article sur SVM je crois qui parlait de l'attitude d'Apple et de la forme de la courbe des ventes qui commencait par un pic et qui continuait en forme de cloche , a ce niveau la cloche c'est moi surement. J'aime bien les produits Apple encore hier je commandais l'iPod Photo, au moment de l'annonce 4 jours prévu d'attente , qq minutes après la commande on m'annonce 2 semaines . Vous allez me dire "faut être un peu maso" bon ok mais moi l'informatique c pas mon job je l'utilise pour mes loisirs et les achats sont des coups de coeur, j'ose meme pas penser si je voulais faire du cadeau Apple pour Noël, faut s'y prendre l'été.  c'est décousu mais j'en ai marre ce soir de leur technique de vente foireuse . Ce qui est sur c'est que je n'inciterais absolument personne à switcher, déja que la pomme n'est même pas capable de fournir ses fidèles clients . Depuis qu'Apple tente de ratisser large on n'a plus du tout le même service.

Bonne soirée


----------



## jeromemac (27 Octobre 2004)

iFRS a dit:
			
		

> Ben les gars je vous souheite bien du courage parce que j'ai faillit faire une dépression en attendant le mien qui est arrivé après J+50 et au moment ou j'attaquais ma huitième tentative de suicide (overdose de jus de pomme).
> Mais là moi je dis stop aux déclarations mensongères. Lorsque machin truc a pris la parole par voie de communiqué après l'apparition du message sur l'AppleStore affichant que le iMac G4 ne se vendrait plus à cause de la sortie prochaine du iMac G5, souvenez vous le cador nous disait que la prod avait pris du retard à cause d'IBM et blablabla mais que début Septembre il y en aurait pour tous et de suite .... Toujours est il qu'il n'existe pas un seul revendeur en France chez qui vous pourriez aller et repartir avec l'iMac G5, ni les Surcouf , ni IC, ni rien du tout pas UN.
> On a attendu 1 mois et demi et encore je m'estime privilégié maintenant peut être parce que j'étais dans les premiers (si on veut) à commander . Voila alors maintenant Apple pourra raconter n'importe quoi, que ce n'est pas de sa faute que c'est la dame pipi qui n'avait pas mis de PQ le jour ou les décideurs étaient là qu'importe je m'en fous . Il y avait un article sur SVM je crois qui parlait de l'attitude d'Apple et de la forme de la courbe des ventes qui commencait par un pic et qui continuait en forme de cloche , a ce niveau la cloche c'est moi surement. J'aime bien les produits Apple encore hier je commandais l'iPod Photo, au moment de l'annonce 4 jours prévu d'attente , qq minutes après la commande on m'annonce 2 semaines . Vous allez me dire "faut être un peu maso" bon ok mais moi l'informatique c pas mon job je l'utilise pour mes loisirs et les achats sont des coups de coeur, j'ose meme pas penser si je voulais faire du cadeau Apple pour Noël, faut s'y prendre l'été.  c'est décousu mais j'en ai marre ce soir de leur technique de vente foireuse . Ce qui est sur c'est que je n'inciterais absolument personne à switcher, déja que la pomme n'est même pas capable de fournir ses fidèles clients . Depuis qu'Apple tente de ratisser large on n'a plus du tout le même service.
> 
> Bonne soirée



c'est bien triste ce qui t'arrive, mais fallait pas croire qu'ils avait déja 200000 mac en stock dés qu'il a dit que c'etait dispo, et surement et meme certainement qu'il ne peuvent pas subvenir à une demande qui n'etait déja pas prévisible DU TOUT, mais en plus qui n'est que trés forte que les premier moi, après ça devient comme n'importe quel vendeur de pc, à vendre leur truc qui n'a pas bouger depuis 15 ans (je parle des pc)... je paris que si je commande mi novembre je l'ai 1 semaine après... pratiquement certain, on en reparle le 15 novembre?? ok...??

encore désolé pour ta prévisible, mais malheureuse aventure....


----------



## lel (27 Octobre 2004)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> je paris que si je commande mi novembre je l'ai 1 semaine après... pratiquement certain, on en reparle le 15 novembre?? ok...??



alors la, je crois que tu reves ... les problemes de stocks ne seront pas regles avant la fin 2004, voire debut 2005 ...

A+
Max


----------



## FloX (27 Octobre 2004)

lel a dit:
			
		

> alors la, je crois que tu reves ... les problemes de stocks ne seront pas regles avant la fin 2004, voire debut 2005 ...
> 
> A+
> Max



Je suis d'accord avec toi, il faudrait deja qu'il honore pour cela les commandes de leurs fournisseurs et ca c'est pas gagné ...


----------



## peyret (27 Octobre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> ^
> 
> j'ai la haine .. avec le 1er nov. j'ai pas mon iMac avant la fin de la semain prochaine ... c'est n'importe quoi ! (commandé le 17 sep)



commandé le 1er septembre - arrivée probable (?) vers le 15 novembre... c'est pas de la haine... c'est : je me rappelle plus si j'ai pas rêvé de l'avoir commandé.

lp


----------



## Cricri (27 Octobre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il y a un déclage, + du retard ensuite en ce moment entre Luxembourg et Eindhoven (3 jours pour moi)


Ce qui explique le problème d'avion à Shanghai !


----------



## La mouette (27 Octobre 2004)

Je lis vos postes et je me dis que je fais partie des privilégiés...avec mon iMac G5...
Commandé le 15 septembre reçu le 20 Octobre...

Je voudrais juste dire que l'attente en vaut la peine. Prenez votre mal en patience et le jour venu vous n'en serez que plus heureux...


----------



## locyrille (28 Octobre 2004)

Ouf enfin reçu... En prime, un appel de l'apple store pour s'excuser et 5% sur mon prochain achat...

Concernant l'iMac : un seul mot : GENIAL

L'assistant setup, c'est magique : en 1/2 heure, j'avais transféré tous mes fichiers applications et préférences. Je me suis retrouvé dans un environnement connu, sans installation à refaire. BRAVO !


----------



## yoffy (28 Octobre 2004)

iFRS a dit:
			
		

> ....Mais là moi je dis stop aux déclarations mensongères. Lorsque machin truc a pris la parole par voie de communiqué après l'apparition du message sur l'AppleStore affichant que le iMac G4 ne se vendrait plus à cause de la sortie prochaine du iMac G5, souvenez vous le cador nous disait que la prod avait pris du retard à cause d'IBM et blablabla mais que début Septembre il y en aurait pour tous et de suite .... Voila alors maintenant Apple pourra raconter n'importe quoi, que ce n'est pas de sa faute que c'est la dame pipi qui n'avait pas mis de PQ le jour ou les décideurs étaient là qu'importe je m'en fous ... J'aime bien les produits Apple encore hier je commandais l'iPod Photo, au moment de l'annonce 4 jours prévu d'attente , qq minutes après la commande on m'annonce 2 semaines .... leur technique de vente foireuse . Ce qui est sur c'est que je n'inciterais absolument personne à switcher...


Tout à fait d'accord:qui acheterait une voiture d'occasion à Mr Jobs,qui?
Maintenant les produits Apple sont très bons,les ingénieurs,design,présentation,mon coach etc....Pour moi il n'y a pas de concurence.Il faut donc faire avec....Mais croire un mot de ce que dit "machin truc"....vous rigolez!?


----------



## dani (28 Octobre 2004)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> commandé le 1er septembre - arrivée probable (?) vers le 15 novembre... c'est pas de la haine... c'est : je me rappelle plus si j'ai pas rêvé de l'avoir commandé.
> 
> lp




J'évite d'avoir la haine, (l'amour du Mac) c'est comme l'attente d'une Ferrari (pour certains)  on patiente, on patiente.......
iMac G5 20 pouces commandé le 4 septembre à 10h25 à l'Apple Expo et livraison peu probable pour cette semaine.
C'est vrai que c'est dur d'attendre


----------



## wadouk (28 Octobre 2004)

Eh, eh, eh, a yeh, a yeh, il arrive, il arrive  

désolé y aura pas de photo

pour ceux que ça intéresse voilà l'historique

HTL
26 okt 04 90 75 truck arrived at final destination Apple Shanghai 25 okt 04 
25 okt 04 40 69 accept scanned at EDC KN Luxemburg 25 okt 04 
25 okt 04 30 10 departed direct KN Luxemburg 
22 okt 04 32 55 flight departed Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 
22 okt 04 32 05 Flight Booked Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 
20 okt 04 86 09 on hold; no flight/truck on this day KN Luxemburg 
19 okt 04 30 60 departed from product source Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 
19 okt 04 05 00 boxes scanned Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 
19 okt 04 00 05 Data received from supplier Apple Shanghai 
19 okt 04 30 64 Departed from source Apple Shanghai 


et TNT 
28 Oct 2004 08:58 Creteil Import Received 
28 Oct 2004 06:40 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
28 Oct 2004 06:01 Garonor Road Hub Import Received 
28 Oct 2004 04:54 Garonor Road Hub Import Received 
27 Oct 2004 23:57 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot 
27 Oct 2004 16:35 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
27 Oct 2004 16:22 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 

je suis dans le 13ème

commandé sur l'AE le 4/09 avec un pret. commande validé le 10/09. deadline le 18/10. pas de nouvelle avant le 20/10. nouvelles par intermittence ensuite (pas aussi régulier que les dates laissent entendre). 
Je le recevrai donc à J+55(49) 8 semaines !!!!
imac 20''+BT+AE+512Mo


bon courage à tous, j'espère que tous le monde gardera espoir, il en faut. c'est clair qu'apple se fout "un peu" de la gueule de ses clients. Qu'ils auraient pu faire de meilleur pronostique de vente pour mieux prévoir la production. Que c'est comme même pas facile de prévoir à un niveau mondial la demande pour un produit. en fait tous les arguments, pour ou contre, qu'on a pu lire sur ce forum.

enfin, je vois le bou du tunnel, l'oasis dans la traversé du désert est en vue. 

maintenant reste plus qu'a switché !!
à pu qua. mais la pub dit que ça se fait tout seul.

@+ tous
merci pour vos conseils, infos ...
et à très prochainement, depuis safari !!!


----------



## Cricri (28 Octobre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> 'soir ...
> 
> 27 okt 0432 05Flight BookedApple Shanghai
> 
> ...


Alors ça a bougé pour toi ?


----------



## moumounette (28 Octobre 2004)

J'entame aujourd'hui ma 9eme semaine d'attente... et d'apres mon revendeur, c'est pas pret d'arriver ! Ils n'ont rien reçu depuis 2 semaines !


----------



## LCé (28 Octobre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Alors ça a bougé pour toi ?


non .. tjrs pas de nouvelles ...   
j'ai envoyé un mail à K+N de Shangai ... avec le décalage horaire, ils n'auront pas mon mail avant demain maintenant ...

Ca m'énerrrrve !


----------



## fennec (28 Octobre 2004)

Moi, j'ai ça: 

26 okt 04 - 32 05 - Flight Booked - Apple Shanghai

Quelqu'un sait ce que signifients les codes (32 05) dansle tracking ?

Ne perdons pas espoir...


----------



## loranbilly (28 Octobre 2004)

Apple m'a contacté 2 fois aujourd'hui afin de m'expliquer le fin mot de l'histoire...du moins j'espère qu'on y arrive car je perd vraiment patience et je rigole moins maintenant:

*Un stock de 63 commandes d'iMac G5 a été bloqué depuis 15 jours!!!*
Les commandes sont expédiées *ce soir 28 octobre* avec leurs plus plates excuses...mouais...
Les mails de confirmation devraient suivre ...
pffffff....
à suivre...tant que j'ai pas le carton devant la porte j'y crois plus moi


----------



## LCé (28 Octobre 2004)

loranbilly a dit:
			
		

> *Un stock de 63 commandes d'iMac G5 a été bloqué depuis 15 jours!!!*
> Les commandes sont expédiées *ce soir 28 octobre* avec leurs plus plates excuses...mouais...


argg ... ça n'annonce rien de bien ça ... tu as plus d'infos de leur part ? ct bloqué chez eux ou chez K+N ? ... surtout quand je vois que le statut de ma commande est toujours sur "27 okt Flight booked" alors que le carton est sortie de chez Apple le 22 !

J'ai écrit à K+N aujourd'hui ... la suite au prochain n° !


----------



## wadouk (28 Octobre 2004)

pour les codes de trackings, j'ai pas la liste mais c'est un code qui correspond au libellé.

 LCé, courage, je sais que c'est dur, même inhumain mais une fois que tu l'as devant toi et que tu fait mumuse avec c'est trop top. donc patience. je me doute que de t'écrire ça ça t'énerve encore plus.

 le mien est arrivé. il était annoncé pour demain. c'est cool.
 et je n'aurais qu'un mot. magnifique. le seul bémole que j'ai c'est qu'il fait pas assez de bruit. je m'explique. même en poussant le son a fond pour un dvd, c'est juste correct. la machine on l'entends pas. même si je n'ai que lui qui tourne et aucun bruit. va falloir que j'inverstissent dans un ensemble de son maintenant.

 un truc, pour ceux qui ont le bluetooth, faut mettre les piles avant de le démarrer pas après.

 sinon, c'est le bonheur.:love:

 bon courage


----------



## dodobis (28 Octobre 2004)

Cde du 28/09 modèle 20" avec diverses options; livraison promise (date de départ, bien sûr) 2/11.
Shipped ce soir 28/10 soit 5 jours en avance!
La vie est belle; ce sera devant ma porte en fin de semaine prochaine avec l'imprimante HP...
Patience à tous, Apple tient ses promesses!


----------



## peyret (28 Octobre 2004)

vu que le week end arrive, je peux désormais dire :
63 jours !!
lp 

pour info : il y a Steve qui change toutes les alimentations... pour l'Europe et que je trifouille, et que je dévisse, et que je revisse... et té, çà, çà prend du temps.


----------



## Cricri (29 Octobre 2004)

dodobis a dit:
			
		

> Cde du 28/09 modèle 20" avec diverses options; livraison promise (date de départ, bien sûr) 2/11.
> Shipped ce soir 28/10 soit 5 jours en avance!
> La vie est belle; ce sera devant ma porte en fin de semaine prochaine avec l'imprimante HP...
> Patience à tous, Apple tient ses promesses!


Non pas avant le 8 novembre. Enfin je peux me tromper !   Normalement les gens qui font les emails chez Apple savent tout ça beaucoup mieux que moi !   


Pour ce qui est des avions qui ne partent pas....
J'ai lu sur les fourums US qu'il n'y rien qui apparaît dans le tracking  après "flight booked" avant le l'arrivée au Luxembourg (sauf si justement des problèmes sont enregistrés avant).


----------



## trevise (29 Octobre 2004)

dodobis a dit:
			
		

> Patience à tous, Apple tient ses promesses![/QUOTE
> Va dire ça au pauvre gars qui attend son powermac depuis 128 jours (au dernier comptage que j'ai vu il y a deux semaines)
> :love:


----------



## fennec (29 Octobre 2004)

Mon tracking a changé:

28 okt 04
30 10
departed direct
Apple Shanghai

Bon signe, ça bouge


----------



## LCé (29 Octobre 2004)

fennec a dit:
			
		

> Mon tracking a changé:
> 
> 28 okt 04
> 30 10
> ...


et ton flight booked est du combien ?


----------



## Cricri (29 Octobre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> et ton flight booked est du combien ?


Du 26, il l'a dit audessus. Bon il faut rester calme. Surtout si c'est une machine qui a LE BRUIT et qu'il faut rendre....


----------



## LCé (29 Octobre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Du 26, il l'a dit audessus. Bon il faut rester calme. Surtout si c'est une machine qui a LE BRUIT et qu'il faut rendre....


arf .. du 26 .. j'ai la mémoire courte en fait 
bon ... donc le miens est partie de l'usine le 22 et booké pour le 27 .. avec un peu de chance il prend l'avion demain ! et il arrive @home vendredi prochain (J+51)

pffff ... quand je pense que ça sera le jour exacte de l'accouchement de ma femme ... je me dis que je suis maudit ! tout arrivera à la fois ... ça va être le bor-del 

Heureusement qu'il y a ce forum pour pester


----------



## Cricri (29 Octobre 2004)

Non le tiens c'est pour aujourd'hui et il arrive jeudi chez toi.
Le mien c'est pour demain et il arrive vendredi chez moi (soit 7.... euh non dix ouvrés plus tard)


----------



## bebert (29 Octobre 2004)

Ayé, j'ai commandé un iMac G5 20" sur l'AppleStore aujourd'hui.
Je table la réception pour fin novembre, c'est assez optimiste ?


----------



## goon (29 Octobre 2004)

je viens d'avoir un coup de fils de mon revendeur. c'est pour Mardi matin !! YOUPI !!
un beau imac G5 Sd 17"


----------



## TNK (29 Octobre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Ayé, j'ai commandé un iMac G5 20" sur l'AppleStore aujourd'hui.
> Je table la réception pour fin novembre, c'est assez optimiste ?


Pour moi, commande le 1er octobre 6h00, arrivée le 27 octobre 15h30
Mais peut-être y a-t-il des "accélérateurs" pour les bons clients de l'AS


----------



## Apca (29 Octobre 2004)

goon a dit:
			
		

> je viens d'avoir un coup de fils de mon revendeur. c'est pour Mardi matin !! YOUPI !!
> un beau imac G5 Sd 17"



Ahhhhhh, qu'est ce que j'aimerais que mon revendeur me sonne pour me dire que mon power mac est arrivé


----------



## mac-aïoli (29 Octobre 2004)

Arghhhh...
Non, rien c'est juste un coup de déprime.
Bon courage


----------



## bebert (29 Octobre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Ayé, j'ai commandé un iMac G5 20" sur l'AppleStore aujourd'hui.
> Je table la réception pour fin novembre, c'est assez optimiste ?



Reçu la confirmation :

On or before 
19/11/2004


----------



## lel (29 Octobre 2004)

salut a tous,

Petit message pour vous informer que mon PowerMac Single vient de passer a Shipped cet apres midi.

Je devrais le recevoir courant de la semaine prochaine. 

Lorsque je l'ai commande, il etait annonce 5-7 jours, et j'ai recu aujourd'hui mon shipped au 5eme jours, donc pile poil dans les delais 

Reste plus qu'a voir la livraison 

A+
Max


----------



## LCé (29 Octobre 2004)

youuuhouuuuu !!!

27 okt 04      32 55        flight departed     Apple Shanghai


----------



## olidev (29 Octobre 2004)

Mon iMac G5 20" BT commandé le 6 septembre à été expédié ce matin de Shangaï ... encore quelques jours de patience


----------



## debelix (29 Octobre 2004)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> Mon iMac G5 20" BT commandé le 6 septembre à été expédié ce matin de Shangaï ... encore quelques jours de patience




Bon ca y est je l'ai. commandé le 04/09/2004  avec l'offre de crédit promotiionnel. Commande validé  comme ferme (crédit accepté) le 14/09/2004.  Prévision shipped le 18/10/2004. En réalité shippeed le 19/10. Livré par TNT le 29/10/2004. 

Je ne peux pas trop me plaindre les délais ont été à peu près respecté. C'est vrai que ce fut long mais Apple m'avait prévenu.  Il reste que des évenements curieux se produisent. Par exemple le 19/10 à 10h27 je reçois un mail d'Apple me disant qu'il est retardé au 20/10/2004 et à 12h14 je recois un autre mail me disant qu'il est shipped. Je n'ose croire que c'est Steve qui voyant celà a fait augmenter les cadences.

Bon je l'ai dans les déllais imparti. Ah oui j'oubliait c'est un G5 20/160/clavier et souris bluetooh avec 1g de mémoire.

Bon courage à ceux qui attendent mais finalement vous voyez ça arrive.


----------



## Surfer Libre (29 Octobre 2004)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> Mon iMac G5 20" BT commandé le 6 septembre à été expédié ce matin de Shangaï ... encore quelques jours de patience


Toujours pas livré Olidev! Avec un peut de chance tu recevras directement le iMac G5 révision B. Bon courage! :rateau: :love:


----------



## yoffy (29 Octobre 2004)

debelix a dit:
			
		

> Il reste que des évenements curieux se produisent. Par exemple le 19/10 à 10h27 je reçois un mail d'Apple me disant qu'il est retardé au 20/10/2004 et à 12h14 je recois un autre mail me disant qu'il est shipped. Je n'ose croire que c'est Steve qui voyant celà a fait augmenter les cadences.


Non,il n'a pas fait augmenter les cadences:...c'est une bande de gars comme moi qui lui a donné
un petit coup d'aide(voir signature).
Merci qui ?


----------



## Surfer Libre (29 Octobre 2004)

Quel succès!

Alors que certains se préparent à entamer avec courage leur 3ème mois d'attente suite à leur commande de l'iMac G5 annoncé en aout dernier, d'autres qui n'on pas encore passé commande se demandent déjà si les délais de livraison qui s'allongent à n'en plus finir ne vont pas les conduire jusqu'à la St Glinglin, vers les calendes grecques... ou vers février!

Le temps pour Apple de nous annoncer que les problèmes de retards ont été résorbés en partie et thinksecret de nous présenter avec un peut d'avance la révision de l'iMac G5 rev.B optimisé (carte graphique 128Mo...) et disponnible dans des conditions plus rapides...

Certains distributeurs annoncent depuis quelques jours ne plus pouvoir livrer l'iMac G5 avant la fin de l'année pour les nouvelles commandes (merci de leur honnêteté). D'autres continuent à engranger les commandes en balançant des délais fantaisistes qu'ils savent ne pas pouvoir tenir... 

Certes des heureux utilisateurs lisent ces quelques lignes depuis leur iMac G5, mais ils font figure de chanceux de la première heure passés à travers les mailles et doivent bien s'amuser du sujet qui m'occupe. 

Ce sujet n'a pas pour but de recueillir les plaintes et lamentations concernant les retards, d'autres sujets ayant pris cette tournure involontaire, mais de faire un point sur l'iMac G5 au travers de ce petit sondage non représentatif. :love:


----------



## wappo (29 Octobre 2004)

ma commande vient de passer en open aujourd'hui, on or before 24/11/2004. Il s'agit de prendre son mal en patience. Je pense que l'iMac G5 est un réelle opportunité pour Apple de regagner pas mal de parts de marché. J'entend par là qu'il a tout pour séduire un nombre important de personne pour des prix en début de gamme corrects. Voir un tel succés ne me fait pas regretter la rev B qui aura certe une plus grosse carte graphique, du AE de base ou autre chose que sais-je, mais cette première mouture comblera sans aucun doute mes attentes !! En attendant le docteur vous préconise la méditation shaolin et le thé vert


----------



## Surfer Libre (29 Octobre 2004)

wappo, t'a pas voté: ligne N°4


----------



## wappo (29 Octobre 2004)

j'ai trop honte de dire que je me suis trompé en fait, techniquement j'aurais du voté 4


----------



## lel (29 Octobre 2004)

moi, j'ai vote 3 ! 

A+
Max


----------



## yoffy (29 Octobre 2004)

Psssssit!.....Surfer Libre,a nous deux nous sommes 28,57%.....euh!20% maintenant a
cause de lel..


----------



## TNK (29 Octobre 2004)

Servi
26 jours d'attente uniquement, je sais, je suis veinard
C'est un superbe objet et une machine efficace et pratique


----------



## Philou1789 (29 Octobre 2004)

Apparement on est pas mal a attendre la revision B.
Surement à cause de la GFORCE FX 5200, y a pas plus vieux !!


----------



## yoffy (30 Octobre 2004)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> Apparement on est pas mal a attendre la revision B.
> Surement à cause de la GFORCE FX 5200, y a pas plus vieux !!


Avec toi , nous sommes 23,08%


----------



## dani (30 Octobre 2004)

iMac G5 20" commandé le 6 Septembre......3-ième courrier retard...22 Octobre... commande annulée


Si je comprends bien, tu as annulé ta commande, je réfléchis à cette eventualité, j'ai commandé le 20 pouces le samedi 4 septembre à l'Apple Expo, (prêt Sofinco à 2,9%)
Est ce que je peux annulé ?

Une à deux fois par semaine, j'appelle mon revendeur, je ne ressens même pas un espoir, même pas la phrase suivante, cela ne devrait plus tarder ou vous avez une bonne chance de l'avoir la semaine prochaine.

Plus les mois passent et + un iMac revison b approche, (une bonne chance en 2 ghz) et avec une carte graphique que nous attendons tous. Pourquoi pas en février/Mars, janvier pourrait, j'espère être réservé au Powerbook G5

Etre livré fin novembre, mi décembre ou fin décembre, les boules. J'ai envie de cet iMac révision a, ces jours-ci, enfin entre mardi 2 novembre et samedi 6 novembre.


----------



## Surfer Libre (30 Octobre 2004)

@ yoffy
25% au dernières statistiques (j'avais pas voté). 

Maintenant j'ai du mal à comprendre pourquoi ce sondage que j'ai posté *"iMac G5: faire l'impasse?" * portant sur l'acte d'achat autour de l'iMac G5 a été recompilé dans le sujet déjà surchargé *"Et l'iMac G5, il arrivera quand alors dans notre maison?"*...

Ces deux sujets différents sont complémentaires et il est dommage de les amalgamer de la sorte. Chacun étant capable de faire la différence... Webolivier a sans doute la réponse.


----------



## Cricri (30 Octobre 2004)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> @ yoffy
> 25% au dernières statistiques (j'avais pas voté).
> 
> Maintenant j'ai du mal à comprendre pourquoi ce sondage que j'ai posté *"iMac G5: faire l'impasse?" * portant sur l'acte d'achat autour de l'iMac G5 a été recompilé dans le sujet déjà surchargé *"Et l'iMac G5, il arrivera quand alors dans notre maison?"*...
> ...


Il y a maintenant une tendance qui veut que les questions se concentrent sur le même thread. Genre, tout tout tout sur l'iMac G5. Depuis, comme chacun y va de son commentaire et ne prend pas forcément la peine de tout lire (moi le premier  ) on ne s'y retrouve plus !    :rateau:

Bon j'en été où déjà ? Ah oui " l'iMac G5, il arrivera quand ?"

Alors la bonne nouvelle c'est qu'il est parti le 28.
La mauvaise c'est que Kuehne & Nagel se désengage :

28 okt 04
32 55
flight departed
Apple Shanghai (il n'est plus fait mention de Kuehne & Nagel. Un détail sans doute...  )


----------



## LCé (30 Octobre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> 28 okt 04
> 32 55
> flight departed
> Apple Shanghai (il n'est plus fait mention de Kuehne & Nagel. Un détail sans doute...  )


yop !

hum ... j'ai pareil avec la date du 27 ... mais je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit significatif ...


Sinon, pour tout ceux qui pensent à la rev B. (elle "arriverait" quand ?) ... je pense que Apple mettra à dispo (hypothèse n'engageant que moi) la carte mère de la rev B. en vente pour les heureux possesseur de la 1ere version. En tout cas, tehcniquement c possible puisque Apple explique même comment la changer soit même ... Tout en un ok, mais en pièces détachées  ... Vous croyez que c possible ça ?


----------



## La mouette (30 Octobre 2004)

Commandé le 15 Spetembre 2004 et livré le 20 Octobre..déjà 10 jours de bonheur... :love:


----------



## WebOliver (30 Octobre 2004)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> Ces deux sujets différents sont complémentaires et il est dommage de les amalgamer de la sorte. Chacun étant capable de faire la différence... Webolivier a sans doute la réponse.



La réponse je te l'ai donnée.  Mais j'y reviens ici donc. Ton sujet était certes un peu différent. Il parlait du fait qu'il fallait ou non faire l'impasse sur l'iMac G5 du fait de l'attente qui commence à se faire longue pour certains... Et justement suite à cela les gens viennent témoigner de leur expérience personnelle, aussi dans le sujet que tu avais créé, ce qui fait que l'on se retrouve avec les mêmes réponses qu'on trouve ici sur plusieurs pages...


----------



## trevise (30 Octobre 2004)

Vais devenir fou moi... :mouais:
 Sur le site de la Fnac, l'Imac G5 20" (que j'ai reservé le 06/10) est annoncé dispo à la Fnac Digitale. Mais au téléphone, ils disent qu'il est indisponible ! Le vendeur m'a dit que vu ma date de commande, je serai dans les premiers livrés, mais que la Fnac n'avait aucune date de disponibilité de la part d'Apple.
 J'aimerai bien savoir qui de Apple ou de la Fnac raconte le plus de c...


----------



## tyler_d (30 Octobre 2004)

je l'ai tjs dit : la fnac, une fois que le client est passé par la caisse, elle ne le connait plus !!!!

 un conseil : annule ta commande et prend le sur l'apple store !!! (vaut mieux passer par le sav d'apple que celui de la fnac en cas de pb...)


----------



## mac-aïoli (30 Octobre 2004)

Oui, la fnac  m'avais promis des délais résonnables et dés que je suis passé en caisse il n'y avait plus délais  .
Je me poserais bien la question de l'annulation de la commande, voire l'attente de la rev b, si mon iMac G3 n'était pas mort. Bref, j'ai pas trop la possibilité d'attendre. Surtout que le pc sur lequel je bosse est en train de me rendre fou.
Encore une fois bon courage à ceux qui sont dans l'attente de leur nouveau joujou.


----------



## bebert (30 Octobre 2004)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> un conseil : annule ta commande et prend le sur l'apple store !!! (vaut mieux passer par le sav d'apple que celui de la fnac en cas de pb...)



Et si tu trouves moins cher ailleurs, il te rembourse la différence. J'ai eu une remise de 100 euros en envoyant la copie de l'offre concurrente, cool !


----------



## airbusA380 (30 Octobre 2004)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Vais devenir fou moi... :mouais:
> Sur le site de la Fnac, l'Imac G5 20" (que j'ai reservé le 06/10) est annoncé dispo à la Fnac Digitale. Mais au téléphone, ils disent qu'il est indisponible ! Le vendeur m'a dit que vu ma date de commande, je serai dans les premiers livrés, mais que la Fnac n'avait aucune date de disponibilité de la part d'Apple.
> J'aimerai bien savoir qui de Apple ou de la Fnac raconte le plus de c...



La FNAC!

J'ai pr ma part annulé chez eux, me suis rendu chez 'couf' et suis reparti avec mon Imac ss le bras!


----------



## trevise (30 Octobre 2004)

Ouaip, mais avec les 6% adhérent, ça fait pas cher l'Imac. Pour Surcouf, je suis allé voir leur site : pas un Imac à l'horizon.


----------



## lel (30 Octobre 2004)

a surcouf, pas de livraisonavant noel maintenant. prevoir au moins 6 semaines pour en avoir un chez eux ...

a+
max


----------



## trevise (30 Octobre 2004)

C'est la pénurie mes frères... faisons pénitence et implorons la miséricorde du Seigneur  :hosto::hosto::hosto:


----------



## peyret (31 Octobre 2004)

Dans le sondage il aurait été interressant de demander la date de commande de l'imac...

lp


----------



## LCé (1 Novembre 2004)

yOp !

ahhhh .. ça bouge pour moi, mais je ne sais pas à quoi ça correspond ?!

01 nov 04      40 69         accept scanned at EDC         Apple Shanghai           29 okt 04 

z'avez une idée ?


----------



## TNK (1 Novembre 2004)

Arrivé en transit au Luxembourg


----------



## Cricri (1 Novembre 2004)

Oui il doit être arrivé en transit au Luxembourg.
Pas toujours très clair ce "Shanghai" qui est toujours là...

Pour le tracker je passe par http://www.apecode.com/appletrack/ et je n'ai qu'une date pour le statut. J'e n'ai pas la date de mise à jour du statut.

Par où passez-vous ? L'Apple Status page d'Apple ne me donne aucun détail d'activité ?


----------



## LCé (1 Novembre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Oui il doit être arrivé en transit au Luxembourg.
> Pas toujours très clair ce "Shanghai" qui est toujours là...
> 
> Pour le tracker je passe par http://www.apecode.com/appletrack/ et je n'ai qu'une date pour le statut. J'e n'ai pas la date de mise à jour du statut.
> ...


Thx ...

je passe aussi par cette url mais j'ai des codes avec 2 dates

01 nov 04 | 30 10 | departed direct | Apple Shanghai | 29 okt 04 
01 nov 04 | 40 69 | accept scanned at EDC | KN Luxemburg | 29 okt 04

alors je ne sais pas si la première date est uniquement la màj du statut alors que mon iMac est déjà parti du luxembourg le 29 ... arrgg ... Ca voudrait aussi dire qu'il est actuellement sur la route et que je ne le sais pas 

Pas toujours très clair ce statut !

a+


----------



## TNK (1 Novembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> Thx ...
> 
> je passe aussi par cette url mais j'ai des codes avec 2 dates
> 
> ...



Il vient de prendre la route pour la Hollande, le "Apple Shangai" indique que c'est toujours les ordres d'Apple Shangai qui sont exécutés


----------



## goon (2 Novembre 2004)

YESSSS !!!! ayé !! je l'ai !   vive mon petit revendeur apple !
j'ai galeré un peu pour partager ma connection entre mon 400 dv et celui là mais tout roule impec.
Je trouve que pour 256 de ram ça va... en même temps, c'est le jour et la nuit en comparaison avec mon ancien imac...
courage pour ceux qui attendent encore...


----------



## LCé (2 Novembre 2004)

Yop !

bah le miens est indiqué : 

02 nov 04 |90 75 |truck arrived at final destination

à quelques jours du bonheur ...


----------



## lel (2 Novembre 2004)

a noter que mon PowerMac doit arrive demain  10 jours en tout et pour tout, avec jours non ouvres et feries !

A+
Max


----------



## rainest (2 Novembre 2004)

*59 jours demain* 

Et on garde le sourire svp!

Mes potes sur pece se gaussent!


----------



## WebOliver (2 Novembre 2004)

rainest a dit:
			
		

> *59 jours demain*
> 
> Et on garde le sourire svp!
> 
> Mes potes sur pece se gaussent!



 Vendredi ça fera un mois que j'ai reçu le mien...  

... je sors.


----------



## Cricri (2 Novembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> Yop !
> 
> bah le miens est indiqué :
> 
> ...


Salut LCé!

Voilà j'ai deux dates aussi :

02 nov 04
30 10
departed direct
Apple Shanghai
28 okt 04

 02 nov 04
40 69
accept scanned at EDC
KN Luxemburg
28 okt 04

Toujours rien sur http://www.tnt.com/country/fr_fr.html ?


----------



## peyret (2 Novembre 2004)

c'est reparti ! rien en vue...
62 jours !!
lp


----------



## NightWalker (2 Novembre 2004)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> c'est reparti ! rien en vue...
> 62 jours !!
> lp



T'as essayé de relancer Apple ?  quel est ton status ?


----------



## peyret (2 Novembre 2004)

j'ai relancé le revendeur, qui a relancé apple us... qui a dit : y a pas assez d'alimentations pour 220 v - europe... et elles arrivent au compte goutte... 
et qu'il y a de gentils chinois qui changent (à la main) les alims qui faisaient du bruit.


lp


----------



## Surfer Libre (2 Novembre 2004)

Si il n'y a plus d'alimentations dans les usines tous les ouvriers vont mourir de faim et les délais vont encore s'allonger.
Quelqu'un aurait il l'adresse de l'usine qu'on puisse leur envoyer du bon camembert de Normandie et du cassoulet!


----------



## peyret (2 Novembre 2004)

Ils détestent le fromage !!!! parole de chinois !
lp


----------



## Bart (2 Novembre 2004)

Hello voilà le statut de mon IMAC G5 depuis pas de nouvel. 

*Shipment Picked Up SHANGHAI, SH, CN 22 Oct 2004 20:00 *
*Depart Terminal (CNSHA02) 28 Oct 2004 03:00 *
*Arrive Terminal LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU 29 Oct 2004 09:40 *
*Depart Terminal LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU 29 Oct 2004 11:48*

Combien de temps croyez-vous que je doie encore attendre ????

J'aimerai tant qu'il soie chez moi avant samedi est-ce un rêve ???

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## bebert (3 Novembre 2004)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> j'ai relancé le revendeur, qui a relancé apple us... qui a dit : y a pas assez d'alimentations pour 220 v - europe... et elles arrivent au compte goutte...



Euh, les alim. sont les mêmes pour tout le monde non ? En tout cas sur la plupart des alim. il y a un interrupteur à actionner pour passer de 110 à 220 V.


----------



## LCé (3 Novembre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Salut LCé!
> 
> Voilà j'ai deux dates aussi :
> 
> ...


 
03 Nov 2004 | 06:15 | Garonor Road Hub | Consignment Received At Transit Point 
​​

Ayé ! il est arrivé à quelques kms de chez moi  ... J'ai heu le service client qui me dit que la boite n'a pas été scanné pour la distrib. de ce matin et de rappeler à 14h pour fixer un rdv (si la boite est en livraison) ... forcement ... ma femme ayant accouché la nuit dernière je vais pas être super dispo ... Dites .. je peux dire que c de la faute de Apple aussi ?  ?

Enfin voilà ... échéance : *47 jours* (dont 14 jours d'obtention de 3x sans frais Sofinco avec moults relances pour faire avancer le dossier ....) pour un *20''/1Go/BT *.. .l'a intérêt d'être bien


----------



## LCé (3 Novembre 2004)

Bart a dit:
			
		

> Hello voilà le statut de mon IMAC G5 depuis pas de nouvel.
> 
> *Shipment Picked Up SHANGHAI, SH, CN 22 Oct 2004 20:00 *
> *Depart Terminal (CNSHA02) 28 Oct 2004 03:00 *
> ...


Yop !

essaye là http://www.apecode.com/appletrack/ avec le code commençant par 8xxxxxx

a+


----------



## pilou (3 Novembre 2004)

Tu verras ,LCe , il est top 

Je l'ai recu il y a 1 semaine mon imac G5 20' et je suis toujours sous le charme..............
D'habitude  , au bout de qques jours , la routine reprend le dessus mais là , je continue à le regarder avec les yeux de chimène avant de me mettre à travailler dessus .
Il est magnifique , tourne comme une horloge , et panther dessus c'est un delice .
Ca vallait vraiment le coup d'attendre 6 ans avec mon G3 blanc bleu..........

Bonne réception et plein de plaisir
@++ 

P:le bruit de ventilateur est très discret chez moi et absolument pas génant


----------



## LCé (3 Novembre 2004)

pilou a dit:
			
		

> Tu verras ,LCe , il est top


Yop !

j'esssssppppèèèrrreee !
il est 'Out For Delivery'  !!
Donc, si tout va bien ... il arrive dans l'après midi ...


----------



## macvador (3 Novembre 2004)

je l'ai commandé le 27 octobre quand il arrive?
(17" 1,8 1giga ram 160g


----------



## Cricri (3 Novembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> Yop !
> 
> j'esssssppppèèèrrreee !
> il est 'Out For Delivery'  !!
> Donc, si tout va bien ... il arrive dans l'après midi ...



Comment ! Ca voudrait dire que je peux recevoir le mien demain alors que la 3° saison de The West Wing commence sur Série Club avec une soirée spéciale de 3 épisodes ! 
Mais je ne suis pas prêt !!! 

Remarque un nouvel enfant ça doit pas être simple non plus !   

Félicitations !


----------



## Cricri (3 Novembre 2004)

macvador a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai commandé le 27 octobre quand il arrive?
> (17" 1,8 1giga ram 160g


Pour Noel !


----------



## lel (3 Novembre 2004)

mon powermac G5 single est arrive ce matin


----------



## LCé (3 Novembre 2004)

Bon ben .. ayé ... il est là .. je tape dessus  ... donc je vais plus embêter personne ... 

3 remarques à chaud :
- l'est bo 
- c très calme chez moi et la soufflerie émet un léger bruit (normal) ... disons que c'est pas 'sans bruit' mais extrèmement silencieux. Je comprends que ce soufflement puisse géner car nous sommes dans un type de bruit 'lointain' ... le genre 'ronronnement' de la voiture dans la nuit, au loin, alors qu'on essaye de dormir 
- l'écran est bizarre ... il semble plus brillant en bas que en haut ... c'est assez flagrant quand je glisse un icone du haut vers le bas de l'écran ... comment je peux régler ça ? 
Ah .. je corrige : j'ai ouvert la bête ... refermé sans rien toucher ... jouer avec la luminosité de la config ... et rebooter ... c rentré dans l'ordre !

en tout cas merci pour votre soutient ! et a+


----------



## peyret (3 Novembre 2004)

on continue ? allez :
64 jours !!!

je détiens pas le record ? .....

lp


----------



## rainest (3 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Vendredi ça fera un mois que j'ai reçu le mien...
> 
> ... je sors.



Merci Olivier, fait toi plaisir, tu as raison!


Je vais relancer l'apple center demain. Mais par avance je m'attend a une réponse négative. Le 6 ce fera deux mois que j'ai commandé ma bécane. Il y a eu une phase de patience compréhensive, une phase d'énervement, et maintenant je suis dégouté. Aucune boite ne fait du commerce comme cela, sinon elle coule.
L'incapacité d'apple à assurer la livraison de sa machine grand public est vraiment lamentable. On peut me raconter n'importe quel bobard, du genre "mais c'est un mac" ou "attend, c'est normal, tu as commandé la creme de la creme", ou meme "pour ma voiture c'était pareil". N'empecheApple n'assure pas, mais vraiment pas du tout. 

Bon, je m'en vais pleurer dans ma cabane au fond du jardin... Ca fait du bien!

 :rateau: 

a+


----------



## rainest (3 Novembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben .. ayé ... il est là .. je tape dessus  ... donc je vais plus embêter personne ...
> 
> 3 remarques à chaud :
> - l'est bo
> ...


  

Félicitation pour cet heureux evenement

Concernant le mac    je lis avec interet tes remarques a chaud. Ma femme desespere d'abandonner l'ancien tournesol G4, dont elle trouvait le design bien plus reussi. Il semblerait que le 20 pouce soit plus équilibré que le 17 concernant la bande de plastique inferieure.
Concernant le bruit, je verifierais ca moi meme un jour. De toute facon, c'est commandé, et en ce moment j'entend le ronron du G4: ca ne me gene pas. C'est dommage quand meme ce manque de finition sur la partie son. Ils aurait pu faire des HP en facade dans la bande de plastoc.

Voilaaa, j'attaque mon 60 eme jour ce Jeudi
Je suis Peyret dans sa navigation en solitaire!

a+


----------



## LCé (3 Novembre 2004)

rainest a dit:
			
		

> Félicitation pour cet heureux evenement
> 
> Concernant le mac    je lis avec interet tes remarques a chaud. Ma femme desespere d'abandonner l'ancien tournesol G4, dont elle trouvait le design bien plus reussi. Il semblerait que le 20 pouce soit plus équilibré que le 17 concernant la bande de plastique inferieure.
> Concernant le bruit, je verifierais ca moi meme un jour. De toute facon, c'est commandé, et en ce moment j'entend le ronron du G4: ca ne me gene pas. C'est dommage quand meme ce manque de finition sur la partie son. Ils aurait pu faire des HP en facade dans la bande de plastoc.
> ...



concernant le son .. franchement il n'est pas mauvais en façade ... et à part pour sonoriser une fête il conviandra à beaucoup d'utilisation 

Mon problème de contraste persiste ... je suis vert ... le haut de mon écran est moins contrasté que le bas ... comme je bosse dans le "dessin" il va devenir impératif que ce problème soit réglé ...


----------



## LCé (3 Novembre 2004)

bizareement .. quand je reboote le problème disparait jusqu'au prochain démarrage à froid ... grrrrrrr


----------



## Cricri (3 Novembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> bizareement .. quand je reboote le problème disparait jusqu'au prochain démarrage à froid ... grrrrrrr


il n'y a pas de control qualité chez Apple? Un problème par ci, un problème par là....  
Désolé LCé. C'etait pourtant pas le moment d'être emmerdé!

Pour moi le statut n'a pas bougé aujourd'hui (selon la logique de ton statut). Ce sera sans doute plutôt pour vendredi...

Voilà, sinon le deuxième sujet le plus long sur  le forum Apple (le premier "iMac G5 Fan Noise Issues" concerne le problème de bruit de ventilos avec près de 500 post à ce jour) qui s'intitulait "Apecode - What does it mean?", et faisait écho à ce thread, vient d'être effacé après 246 post....

Le dernier post commencait par ces mots "I am starting to get very P***ed off."...


----------



## jeromemac (3 Novembre 2004)

rainest a dit:
			
		

> Merci Olivier, fait toi plaisir, tu as raison!
> 
> 
> Je vais relancer l'apple center demain. Mais par avance je m'attend a une réponse négative. Le 6 ce fera deux mois que j'ai commandé ma bécane. Il y a eu une phase de patience compréhensive, une phase d'énervement, et maintenant je suis dégouté. Aucune boite ne fait du commerce comme cela, sinon elle coule.
> ...



je te dirais tu as raison si tout le monde etait pareil, mais la on ne peu que te plaindre et te dire que t'as pas de chance... faut pas etre degouter ... ça arrive c'est tout... courrageeeeee!!


----------



## pilou (4 Novembre 2004)

J'ai déjà lu 2 ou 3 threads sur des dalles de imac "hétérogènes" pour la luminosité.
Les proprio ont téléphoné à applecare et on leur change la machine sans discuter.
C'est manifestement un pb de hard .
Il y en a un qui a gardé son imac en attendant l'arrivée du nouveau .
Je crois que si le défaut persiste tu as interet à le signaler de suite....

Bon courage @++ 

ici par exemple : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=77598


----------



## mac-aïoli (4 Novembre 2004)

Je veux bien que la patience soit une vertu mais on dit aussi qu'elle a des limites. 
C'est clair que la mort de ma machine précédente tombait mal, mais la prochaine fois je n'acheterai plus de produit Apple qui ne soit pas directement en magazin chez un revendeur.


----------



## Cricri (4 Novembre 2004)

Pour plus de détails :
https://www.iec-logistics.com/apps/tracktrace/trk_tracking.asp
Customer reference = app


----------



## dani (4 Novembre 2004)

J'appelle ce matin (4 novembre 2004 - 11h30) mon revendeur
Alors des nouvelles sur l'iMac G5 20 pouces ? (COMMANDER A L'APPLE EXPO)
Mais pourquoi posez cette question ? archi stupide ? 

Ils ne savent rien, que dalle, que dalle, 
même pas un 0,00000000000000000001% de lueur d'espoir. Ils ne savent rien, mais rien, mais vraiement rien. 
Un bruit de couloir pour une livraison la semaine prochaine, un autre bruit de couloir pour une livraison fin novembre
P.A.S  D'.I.N.F.O.S 
R.I.E.N   D.U. T.O.U.T  ET  M.O.I.N.S  Q.U.E  R.I.E.N   D.U  T.O.U.T


PAR CONTRE,
Si vous voulez un 17 pouces 1,6 ghz, j"en ai en stock.


----------



## jeromemac (4 Novembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien que la patience soit une vertu mais on dit aussi qu'elle a des limites.
> C'est clair que la mort de ma machine précédente tombait mal, mais la prochaine fois je n'acheterai plus de produit Apple qui ne soit pas directement en magazin chez un revendeur.



ça c'est d'ailleur vrai pour tout....
quelque soit ce que tu achete, si jamais les magasin qui en vendent n'en ont pas en stock, c'est pratiquement pas la peine de commander, t'es rarement mieu servi.....


----------



## fennec (4 Novembre 2004)

Juste un mot pour une bonne nouvelle (quand même de temps à autres)

Mon 20 pouces est enfin arrivé !

Bonne chance à ceux qui attendent encore


----------



## LCé (4 Novembre 2004)

Bonne chance avec ton 20' ... je suis actuellement avec l'Apple Store pour faire un échange 

Luminosité hétérogène sur l'écran (2/3 - 1/3)
Reboots multiples en pleine utilisation ....

Génial


----------



## Captain A (4 Novembre 2004)

Ca doit bien faire près de 50 jours que j'ai commandé mon Imac G5 20'... Mon revendeur en a reçu 50 hier (je suis sur Paris), mais le mien n'était pas dans le tas. Et pour cause, j'ai demandé un ajout de RAM (1 GO) et un DD de 160 GO + Clavier et souris sans fil. Apparemment, ils n'ont reçu que des modèles standards... Inutile de dire que je piaffe d'impatience !!!


----------



## LCé (4 Novembre 2004)

ha - ha - ha

mon iMac va donc être échangé ... 

le gars me dit à l'apple store que les échanges sont prioritaires sur les commandes et il annonce une sorite d'atelier dans 7 jours ! Sisi ... Apple est actuellement capable de faire une sortie de iMacG5 20' + ajout de RAM en 7 jours ! ...

Hum .. ça laisse réveur


----------



## lel (4 Novembre 2004)

a noter que sur l'Apple Store, le delais pour les modeles iMac G5 17' Combo et Superdrive est passe de 2-3 semaines a 7-10 jours.

En revanche, le iMac G5 20' a toujours un delai de fabrication annonce de 2-3 semaines !

Le marche semble s'ecouler sur les iMac G5 17', mais pas sur les 20'.

Etonnant, les 20' se vendraient ils plus que les 17' ? Pourtant, ils sont plus chers. Peut etre que les problemes rencontres par beaucoup sur les 17' font fuire les clients qui se reportent vers les 20' ?


A+
Max


----------



## LCé (4 Novembre 2004)

lel a dit:
			
		

> Etonnant, les 20' se vendraient ils plus que les 17' ? Pourtant, ils sont plus chers. Peut etre que les problemes rencontres par beaucoup sur les 17' font fuire les clients qui se reportent vers les 20' ?
> 
> Max



il faut dire aussi que le 20' est de toute beauté


----------



## pilou (4 Novembre 2004)

C'et qd meme une nouvelle qu'elle est bonne ça LCé 

Qu'ils donnent priorité à ceux qui ont déjà attendu 6/8 semaines et qui en plus sont enchantés par la machine mais emmerdés par un dysfonctionnement c'est quand même assez normal et commercialement correct...............(et puis il ne doit pas y en  avoir tant que ça.........du moins j'espère  )

Je crois qu'il faut profiter de cette période de rodage pour tous ceux qui "essuient les pots cassés" :
Ne pas hésiter à contacter applecare rapidement  et demander un changement de machine si il y a un pb indiscutable 
Bon courage à ceux qui attendent et plein de plaisir à tous ceux qui peuvent déjà profiter de cette superbe machine 

@++


----------



## jeromemac (4 Novembre 2004)

tient marrant ça... 7 à 8 jours les délais de livraison..??.. qu'est ce que j'avais dit !! ahahhahhaa moii j'avais dit que si je le commandais le 15 novembre je l'aurais trés rapidement.... c'etait evidant, si beaucoup ont eu ou on encore à l'heure qui l'es des problèmes de livraison, c'est parce qu'ils ont commandé trop vite, et que trop de gens ont fait la meme chose.... alors au raleur à bonne entendeur ... salut !! :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## rainest (4 Novembre 2004)

IL EST ARRIVE: TEMPS 60 JOURS

Ce matin par hazard j'appelle mon revendeur local. Oh miracle des imac ont atteri à la base. Et il semblerait que le mien soit dans le le lot. Depuis le 6 septembre, je vous bassine d'ailleurs avec mes etats d'ames...
Il me promet, le monsieuur, une confirmation rapide
1h00 pase, puis midi...
Le magazin est fermé maintenant.
14h00 pas d'appel. Le mac rend dingue..
Allez, 15h00: je tape la parlote avec un pote pour le faire baver au telephone...
16h00: je rappelle, puisqu'ils ne daigneny pas le faire. Oh, tient si, il semble qu'il y ai un 20 pouce dans le tas. Je verifie le code qu'il dit le monsieur... Allez, tient donc, 'est le votre!
YOUPI, youpla boum!! 2 mois que j'attend un ordi! Et vla qu'il debarque a l'improviste!
Génial! Ca vous gene pas que je paye en 3 cheques? Déja que j'ai versé 500 euros d'ares que vous avez encaissé il y a 2 mois?
Heu... Non, la  c'est pas possible... Il y a des frais. On peut negocier  alors? Que dalle! Et les excuses pour le retard? C'est pas notre faute! Circuler il y a rien a voir! 
Voila j'ai recuperé mon imac content, mais avec les mégas boules. Aple et les revendeurs ne daignent meme pas s'excuser oralement (ca ne coute pas cher) pour un retard de 60 jours... Fidele macmaniaque, j'ai l'impression d'avoir ete une belle dinde.
Steve, ton humour n'est pas sympa...

Sinon, apres 2h00 de préparation du terrain: nettoyage du bureau, evacuation de l'ancienne becane, sauvegardes des données ultra precieuses en triple, j'ai installé l'angin. Il est gigantesque a coté de l'imac 17 pouce G4.
Avec un cable firewirewire 6x6, j'ai lancé la procédure de sauvegarde ordi à ordi. Attention, c'est long: plus d'une heure!
Mais c'est efficace: j'ai un double de mon ancien mac, avec ses appli, ses mots de passes, son bureau, ses docs, et tout et tout.

Pour le moment, je travaille dessus depuis une heure.

Le niveau sonore du ventillo est tres satisfaisant. Mon disque dur externe est une vrai casserolle a coté. Et mon ipod gratouille comme un cafard en comparaison.
Le son est bon, mais il est tard chez moi. Et je ne voudrais pasq reveiller la petite famille avec des essais poussés.
J'ai des coupures sur Itunes: bizarre? Pourtant a part safari, rien d'autre ne vient piquer de la ressource systeme. Mais bon 256 Mo expliquent peut etre cela?
L'écran est top. Géant. Mon 17 pouce a coté est ridicule. ET le 12 pouce de ibook palourde est miserable.
Coté connectique, tout passe par le petit trou du pied, a l'arriere. Les fils se font discret. Je n'ai pas le BT, je n'aime pas la souris mono bouton APPLE. J'ai ma logitech hertzienne. Impeccable.  
Courage a ceux qui continue la traversée!


----------



## NightWalker (4 Novembre 2004)

Deux machines magnifiques... rhââaâ... quelle chance.....


----------



## minime (4 Novembre 2004)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> si beaucoup ont eu ou on encore à l'heure qui l'es des problèmes de livraison, c'est parce qu'ils ont commandé trop vite



Ce n'est pas la faute des clients, si Apple annonce "disponible le 15 septembre" la machine doit être disponible à cette date. Annoncer un délai plus raisonnable, comme le 1er octobre, aurait été moins glamour, ils auraient peut-être enregistré moins de pré-commandes sur le moment, mais la situation aurait été plus claire.


----------



## jeromemac (5 Novembre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas la faute des clients, si Apple annonce "disponible le 15 septembre" la machine doit être disponible à cette date. Annoncer un délai plus raisonnable, comme le 1er octobre, aurait été moins glamour, ils auraient peut-être enregistré moins de pré-commandes sur le moment, mais la situation aurait été plus claire.



par contre c'est clair que ça c'est reprochable, de donner des dates qui ne sont pas bonne, mais bon comme je l'ai dit, c'etait previsible, l'imac était attendu, alors meme si apple ne donnait pas une bonne estimation des délai, il n'en reste pas moins que c'etait evident que le temps d'attente, pour certain, aurait été trés long....


----------



## asmakou (5 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour

Apple Store m'a annoncé hier que mon Imac 20" 512 Mo partira de Shangaï entre 5 et 12 novembre (2004) et sera livré avant le 16/11 (toujours en 2004)
Commande passée le 2/11/04
Bonne reception a tous (espérons que la production a enfin reparti de plus belle et il y en aura pour tous le monde bientot)


----------



## saxo (5 Novembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> il faut dire aussi que le 20' est de toute beauté



Je confirme ! On en a reçu trois au boulot hier et les gens tournent autour comme des mouches au-dessus d'un tas de .....


----------



## ederntal (5 Novembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> il faut dire aussi que le 20' est de toute beauté



Le 17 aussi...


----------



## peyret (5 Novembre 2004)

66 jours !!!

hé ! hé !  comme c'est le week-end, je peux dire :

69 jours !!!

ben quoi ? s'il est livré à 75 jours, j'aurais été livré 125 jours en avance...
200 jours c'est bien le délai normal apple ? non ?

lp


----------



## asmakou (5 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour

Commande le 2/11
Aujourd'hui "Flight Booked" le 8/11
Allez un peu plus vite ça sera parfait


----------



## Cricri (5 Novembre 2004)

Livré le 5 novembre  à 10 H

05 nov. 2004*
08:00*
Garonor*
Out For Delivery*

05 nov. 2004*
05:14*
Garonor Road Hub*
Import Received*

04 nov. 2004*
23:32*
Eindhoven*
Shipped From Originating Depot*

04 nov. 2004*
16:42*
Arnhem Hub*
Consignment Received At Transit Point*

04 nov. 2004*
15:40*
Arnhem Hub*
Consignment Received At Transit Point*

04 nov. 2004*
15:40*
Arnhem Hub*
Consignment Passed Through Transit Point*

4-nov-04
7:15
MANIFESTED

4-nov-04
7:15
PALLET CLOSED

3-nov-04
13:20
Pick List Printed

3-nov-04
13:20
JOB CREATED

03 nov 04
90 75
truck arrived at final destination
Apple Shanghai
28 okt 04

 02 nov 04
30 10
departed direct
KN Luxemburg
*

02 nov 04
40 69
accept scanned at EDC
KN Luxemburg
28 okt 04

28 okt 04
32 55
flight departed
Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai
*

28 okt 04
32 05
Flight Booked
Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai
*

25 okt 04
86 06
shipment on hold due to cargo exceeding daily space allocation
KN Luxemburg
*

23 okt 04
30 60
departed from product source
Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai
*

23 okt 04
05 00
boxes scanned
Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai
*

23 okt 04
30 64
Departed from source
Apple Shanghai
*

23 okt 04
00 05
Data received from supplier
Apple Shanghai
*


----------



## yoffy (5 Novembre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Livré le 5 novembre  à 10 H


----------



## peyret (5 Novembre 2004)

C'est à se demander s'il n'y a pas un problème de fabrication sur les configs iMac 20" - gros DD - grosse mémoire... c'est pas normal que ce soit si long à livrer ? 
lp :rose:
Pourvu qu'on se ramasse pas un iMac mal en point au départ ?


----------



## yoffy (5 Novembre 2004)

Vous avez commandé un Mac ? 

(...C'est juste une "conneriie!...ierre Barthes)



Ce soir je prend" Le pack auto-ban"! :rateau:


----------



## Cricri (5 Novembre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez commandé un Mac ?
> 
> (...C'est juste une "conneriie!...ierre Barthes)
> 
> ...


Excellent !


----------



## Apca (5 Novembre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez commandé un Mac ?
> 
> (...C'est juste une "conneriie!...ierre Barthes)
> 
> ...



Je dirai même PLUS


----------



## yoffy (5 Novembre 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Je dirai même PLUS


Tu crois ?


----------



## Cricri (5 Novembre 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Je dirai même PLUS


Ca fait du bien après 2 mois de misère !   
PS. Est-ce que tu peux bouger un poil l'écran ?


----------



## Apca (5 Novembre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> PS. Est-ce que tu peux bouger un poil l'écran ?



Euhhh   L'écran qui se trouve sur mon bureau ?


----------



## Cricri (5 Novembre 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Euhhh   L'écran qui se trouve sur mon bureau ?


Ton bureau CHEZ TOI !


----------



## yoffy (5 Novembre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait du bien après 2 mois de misère !


Bon,alors,pas de bruit,pas de hub/Firewire qui brûle,l'écran ne chauffe pas,les pixels,le bus....en 128,la Ram ?..... j'éspère que tout va bien!  

(sinon je ne trouve guère d'alternative à cet iMac G5......il y a de fortes chances que je repasse commande.)


----------



## Apca (6 Novembre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Ton bureau CHEZ TOI !



Laisse ma femme tranquille         :rateau: MDR.

Si tu veut, je ferais une photo spéciale édition quand j'aurai le temps ou tu vera le reste


----------



## Cricri (6 Novembre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Bon,alors,pas de bruit,pas de hub/Firewire qui brûle,l'écran ne chauffe pas,les pixels,le bus....en 128,la Ram ?..... j'éspère que tout va bien!
> 
> (sinon je ne trouve guère d'alternative à cet iMac G5......il y a de fortes chances que je repasse commande.)



Je viens de répondre ICI


----------



## mac-aïoli (6 Novembre 2004)

Déprime du samedi, il est où mon iMac?


----------



## LCé (6 Novembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Déprime du samedi, il est où mon iMac?



hum ... peut-être seras-tu moins content quand tu l'auras reçu 
perso je suis en train de me demander si je vais pas faire jouer les 10 jours de garantie/Remboursé pour m'en débarraser !

et pourquoi ? parce que le bruit du ventilo m'insupporte ... quand il est au minimum ça passe ... mais dés que je fais de la vidéo ou autre trucs qui demande un peu plus de CPU il fait un boucan insupportable pour une machine "silencieuse".


----------



## NightWalker (6 Novembre 2004)

Vérifie si tu as bien 1Go de mémoire. Il me semble avoir lu que avec 256Mo de RAM le ventillo monte assez rapidement...


----------



## LCé (6 Novembre 2004)

j'ai bien 1Go (2x512) et je fonctionne bien en 128 (2 barrettes identiques)
je finie par me dire que je suis trop exigeant et que j'espérais un truc tellement calme que je suis dégouté de ce bruit "fluctuant" ... car si au moins il faisait un bruit régulier ... mais non ... il monte et descend en fonction de l'utilisation.

Enfin bon .. si vous habitez au milieu des champs, évité le iMac G5 car il est fait du bruit contrairement à ce que veulent bien nous laisser entendre les pubs. Question de santé mental !


----------



## mac-aïoli (6 Novembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> hum ... peut-être seras-tu moins content quand tu l'auras reçu



En ce moment je suis sur un pc qu'on m'a preté, ralenti par je ne sais combien de problèmes, au bruit d'un airbus en phase de décollage.... alors, tout ce qui peut faire tourner osX me paraîtra un paradis.


----------



## LCé (6 Novembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment je suis sur un pc qu'on m'a preté, ralenti par je ne sais combien de problèmes, au bruit d'un airbus en phase de décollage.... alors, tout ce qui peut faire tourner osX me paraîtra un paradis.



ouais j'ai aussi switché .. j'ai un PC genre "airbus" et bizarement il me gène moins ... parce qu le bruit est plus franc ... moins insidieux ... là on dirait que mon voisin passe l'aspirateur et que je l'entend à travers le mur ... un bruit sourd et continue.


----------



## mac-aïoli (6 Novembre 2004)

Si j'avais eu le choix je pense que j'aurais volontier fait l'impasse sur cet iMac pour prendre le rev b ou mieux un powermac plus tard. Mais la mort de l'iMac G3 et l'état de mes finances ne me permettent pas de faire autrement.
Je lis beaucoup de choses sur le bruit de ce nouvel iMac et je ne comprend pas comment certains peuvent le trouver silencieux et d'autres trouver le bruit tellement insupportable qu'ils hésitent à le rendre après l'avoir attendu très longtemps.


----------



## LCé (6 Novembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Si j'avais eu le choix je pense que j'aurais volontier fait l'impasse sur cet iMac pour prendre le rev b ou mieux un powermac plus tard. Mais la mort de l'iMac G3 et l'état de mes finances ne me permettent pas de faire autrement.
> Je lis beaucoup de chose sur le bruit de ce nouvel iMac et je ne comprend pas comment certains peuvent le trouver silencieux et d'autres trouver le bruit tellement insupportable qu'il hésite à le rendre après l'avoir attendu très longtemps.



ben moi je comprends ceux qui se plaignaient ... par contre, je suis convaincu par OSX et je ne veux plus revenir sur PC ... celà dit, il me faudrait trouver un MAC totalement silencieux ...


----------



## NightWalker (6 Novembre 2004)

Il existe bien une famille d'iMac silencieuse mise à part le disque ou autre CD. Pas le moindre de bruit de ventilo... c'était la famille iMac DV... pas de ventilo dedans... refroidisement par système de convection...


----------



## Apca (6 Novembre 2004)

Il existait aussi le cube, avec une absence de ventilo, enfin, je pense  :mouais: 

Mais il se fait cher en occasion,....


----------



## Cricri (6 Novembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Il existe bien une famille d'iMac silencieuse mise à part le disque ou autre CD. Pas le moindre de bruit de ventilo... c'était la famille iMac DV... pas de ventilo dedans... refroidisement par système de convection...


Exactement, c'est celui que j'ai et j'ai du mal avec l'iMac G5 (qui est parfait autrement). LCé je t'ai envoyé un MP.


----------



## Surfer Libre (7 Novembre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Exactement, c'est celui que j'ai et j'ai du mal avec l'iMac G5 (qui est parfait autrement). LCé je t'ai envoyé un MP.


Et par rapport à un iMac Bondi blue 233Mhz qui n'est pas très silencieux, ça donne quoi?


----------



## loranbilly (7 Novembre 2004)

Après *68 jours* d'attente mon iMac G5 20" vient de fouler le sol Français!
 Le colis sera dispo demain car j'irai le chercher plutôt que d'attendre encore qq jours les aléas du livreur!
 En souhaitant que le carton ne m'explose pas à la tronche ou autre galère en appuyant sur le bouton "ON"!?!...on verra demain!
 J'ai fait part de mon archi mécontentement auprès d'Apple et j'attends tjs mon iPod gratuit pour Noël car c'est le minimum pour 2 mois de retard!!!


----------



## rainest (7 Novembre 2004)

Le sujet s'est sensiblement déplacé.
J'ai recu mon imac depuis 3 jours
En jounée le bruit est ridicule, puisque l'environnement extérieur prend le dessus.
Le soir, il y a en effet un ron ron et parfois une vibration (toutes les 30 s) qui se mele au bruissemnt de la nuit.
Un peu d' Itunes (volume à 4) et on entend plus rien.

Je reste encore pantois devant la beauté de l'écran

Remarque, j'ai évalué la performance de l'Imac G5 1,8Ghz, 20 pouces 256 Mo de RAM. J'utlise le logiciel HANDBRAKE qui permet d'encoder un DVD en DivX.
J'ai un taux de 26 fps (frame per sec), contre 11 pour mon imac G4 800.
Je divise par deux le temps d'encodage.
J'ai observé un taux de 37 sur un bipro 1,8 Ghz.

Donc je suis content de mon Imac!

a+


----------



## Surfer Libre (7 Novembre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Exactement, c'est celui que j'ai et j'ai du mal avec l'iMac G5 (qui est parfait autrement). LCé je t'ai envoyé un MP.


Et par rapport à un iMac Bondi blue 233Mhz qui n'est pas très silencieux, ça donne quoi? (bis)


----------



## LCé (8 Novembre 2004)

Yop !

le moyen le plus efficace d'avoir le bruit le plus confortable > réduire l'activitié processeur sur "Faible" ... à le bruit est supportable (léger bordonnement)


----------



## rainest (8 Novembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> Yop !
> 
> le moyen le plus efficace d'avoir le bruit le plus confortable > réduire l'activitié processeur sur "Faible" ... à le bruit est supportable (léger bordonnement)



C'est ou ton reglage?


----------



## LCé (8 Novembre 2004)

rainest a dit:
			
		

> C'est ou ton reglage?



Préférences Systèmes / Economiseur d'énergie / Options


----------



## mac-aïoli (8 Novembre 2004)

Y'a t'il un saint des livraisons rapides?


----------



## degy (8 Novembre 2004)

En même temps je vous vois tous fulminer, mais ils avaient prévenus que ce serait la croix et la bannière au début? non? Que ce serait long... ET BEN C'EST LONG... 

Comme le disait Lao Tseu, la patience, est mère de... de quoi d'ailleurs...
Allez courage, au moins vous l'avez commandé, moi j'ai pzux pas encore...   
Arno


----------



## Kr!st0f (8 Novembre 2004)

Commandé le 6/11, livraison prévue "before le 29/11".
 J'ai le droit d'y croire


----------



## rainest (8 Novembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> Préférences Systèmes / Economiseur d'énergie / Options



Tient je l'avais jamais vu celui la!
Merci
Mais bon, quel est l'interet de baisser la perf du processeur?


----------



## olidev (8 Novembre 2004)

Commandé le 06/09 reçu aujourd'hui  Le voiià !!!


----------



## WebOliver (8 Novembre 2004)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> Commandé le 06/09 reçu aujourd'hui  Le voiià !!!



Eheh... sympa tes photos.  Il est bo cet iMac, hein... :love: Ça valait la peine d'attendre...


----------



## Cricri (8 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Eheh... sympa tes photos.  Il est bo cet iMac, hein... :love: Ça valait la peine d'attendre...



Attends qu'il l'utilise une heure pour voir le bruit !


----------



## WebOliver (8 Novembre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Attends qu'il l'utilise une heure pour voir le bruit !



Quel bruit? J'en ai un depuis un mois...


----------



## peyret (8 Novembre 2004)

69 jours !!!

plus que 200-69 = 131 !!! 
lp


----------



## Apca (8 Novembre 2004)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> Commandé le 06/09 reçu aujourd'hui  Le voiià !!!



Bien bien, et merci d'avoir fait partager les photos. Tu peut changé t'a signature maintenant.


----------



## olidev (8 Novembre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Attends qu'il l'utilise une heure pour voir le bruit !



C'est génial et tout à fait silencieux .... que du bonheur pour le moment...


----------



## Surfer Libre (9 Novembre 2004)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> C'est génial et tout à fait silencieux .... que du bonheur pour le moment...


Ouf enfin soulagé, jusqu'à ce que quelqu'un dise qu'il est bruyant. N'ayant pas pu l'écouter en milieux silencieux, j'avoue que l'on ne sait plus quoi penser.

Quel est la comparaison à côté de son ancêtre, l'iMac G3 233Mhz Bondi Blue, qui n'est pas très silencieux? (ter)

Sinon merci Olidev pour les photos de ton iMac bien assorti avec le canapé blanc design de chez Roche Bobois. :love:
Depuis le temps que tu attendais (début septembre?) je croyais que tu avait été livré depuis des lustres! :rateau:


----------



## LCé (9 Novembre 2004)

rainest a dit:
			
		

> Tient je l'avais jamais vu celui la!
> Merci
> Mais bon, quel est l'interet de baisser la perf du processeur?



à réduire le bruit du ventilo


----------



## rainest (9 Novembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> à réduire le bruit du ventilo


ca aurait du s'appeler "baisser le bruit du ventilo" alors!
 


Sinon, blague mise a part, c'est brai qu'il ronronne un peu, un petit bruit aigu, qu'on entend de loin.
Mais c'est moins fort qu'une tour pece
Et l'ecran est top!


----------



## peyret (9 Novembre 2004)

Pour être silencieux, il est silencieux !!!!
78 jours
après la commande  

"Mon" revendeur n'a pas encore reçu la facture Apple (elle arrive 8 jours avant la livraison), donc n'arrivera pas avant 8 jours !

lp
 :modo:  :modo:


----------



## Surfer Libre (9 Novembre 2004)

rainest a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, blague mise a part, c'est brai qu'il ronronne un peu, un petit bruit aigu, qu'on entend de loin.
> Mais c'est moins fort qu'une tour pece
> Et l'ecran est top!


Si il braie je crois que Apple devrait le présenter au prochain salon de l'agriculture.



			
				peyret a dit:
			
		

> Pour être silencieux, il est silencieux !!!!
> 78 jours
> après la commande
> 
> "Mon" revendeur n'a pas encore reçu la facture Apple (elle arrive 8 jours avant la livraison), donc n'arrivera pas avant 8 jours !



C'est ce que je disais, un coup bruyant, un coup silencieux... Faudrait vous mettre d'accord! :love:

Avec une attente pareille, ça donne envie d'être silencieux au moment de payer. Une ristourne de taille s'impose ou alors un cadeau de taille genre iPod.
Sans cela il y a de quoi taper un scandale, refuser de payer, envoyer l'iMac G5 à travers la gueule du vendeur, tuer la caissière et en prendre pour 15 ans (d'attente du prochain iMac).


----------



## alonenotalone (9 Novembre 2004)

Shipment Picked Up SHANGHAI, SH, CN 28 Oct 2004 21:10  
 Shipment Picked Up (CNSHA02) 29 Oct 2004 05:29  
 Depart Terminal (CNSHA02) 03 Nov 2004 14:10  
 Depart Terminal LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU 05 Nov 2004 15:57  
 Cleared Customs DUIVEN, GE, NL 09 Nov 2004 14:16  


 A votre avis, le mien arrive quand ?
  J'habite à Paris...


----------



## Surfer Libre (9 Novembre 2004)

Désormais, tous les modèles de iMac G5 sont indisponnibles sur le site de la FNAC .

On dira ce qu'on veut sur la FNAC mais cela reste le premier distributeur Français et je doute que ça les amuse de perdre des sommes astronomiques du fait de l'imprévoyance d'Apple.


----------



## zegutfan (9 Novembre 2004)

Salut tlm,

 Je viens de commander mon

 IMAC17/1.8G5/512/160G/SD/APX/BTWLKB/F

 avec un

 ISIGHT-FRD,

 sur AppleStore et je voudrai savoir à quelle date je peux esperer être livré !

 Merci de vos lumières.


----------



## loranbilly (10 Novembre 2004)

ça y est les bébés ssont arrivés à la maison et ça explose tout ce qui existe sur son passage c'est vrai surtout en venant des contrées Windows obscures et pleines de messages horribles partout j'ai l'impression que la lumière vient enfin de s'allumer et que j'y vois plus clair : tout fonctionne ! oh miracle lorsque je branche une prise USB le périphérique existe dans la seconde et se met à vivre sans l'installation fastidieuse de pilotes et de dizaines de redémarrages interminables!!!
 Quand j'ai acheté mon premier PC il y a 5 ans j'ai mis qq heures avant de pouvoir l'utiliser car des conflits internes avec Windows 98 plantaient le système sans parler des branchements et autres pilotes à installer pour reconnaitre la moindre crotte de nez!...Hier en branchant mon premier Mac j'ai appuyé sur un seul bouton  et il s'est connecté puis a démarré calmement en me posant qq questions...et c'est tout :  en qq secondes seulement j'utilisais mon ordinateur!
 J'ai cru rêvé.
 "pourvu que ça dure..."


----------



## Yip (10 Novembre 2004)

loranbilly a dit:
			
		

> ç... sans parler des branchements et autres pilotes à installer pour reconnaitre la moindre crotte de nez!...


----------



## tyler_d (10 Novembre 2004)

> oh miracle lorsque je branche une prise USB le périphérique existe dans la seconde et se met à vivre sans l'installation fastidieuse de pilotes et de dizaines de redémarrages interminables!!!


meme si c'est pas le sujet : ce n'est plus le cas avec xp... évidement, si tu utilisés tjs 98...:mouais: 

enfin, bon mac !


----------



## trevise (10 Novembre 2004)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> Désormais, tous les modèles de iMac G5 sont indisponnibles sur le site de la FNAC .


 C'est vrai qu'ils étaient disponibles sans l'être 
 Un conseil, ne vous fiez pas trop au site de la Fnac, la semaine dernière l'Imac 20" était disponible à la Fnac Digitale... sauf que le vendeur n'en avait pas le dixième de la queue d'un (Imac, le premier ordinateur qui a une queue ).
 Je viens d'appeler la Fnac Digitale qui m'a expliqué le fin mot de l'histoire : ils ont reçu une livraison d'une dizaine d'Imac, mais bien sur le mien n'était pas dedans (commandé le 06/10). Il faudra attendre la prochaine livraison, dont la date est parfaitement inconnue.
 En tout cas, si vous n'avez pas commandé, c'est pas la peine d'aller acheter un Imac 20" à la Fnac. Les rares qui arrivent sont déjà reservés.


----------



## trevise (10 Novembre 2004)

zegutfan a dit:
			
		

> Salut tlm,
> 
> Je viens de commander mon IMAC17/1.8G5/512/160G/SD/APX/BTWLKB/F avec un
> 
> ISIGHT-FRD, sur AppleStore et je voudrai savoir à quelle date je peux esperer être livré !


 Ca ne devrait pas être long, je crois qu'Apple a enfin ouvert les vannes sur le 17". Tu ne devrais pas galérer comme nous.
 En tout cas, bienvenue sur MacGé !


----------



## zegutfan (10 Novembre 2004)

Merci 

 En fait je suis plutôt dans les microsofteries genre fenetres 2 mile et autres et puis pas mal d'Unix mais ca fait un bail que je voulais un Mac histoire de me reconcilier avec l'informatique perso.

 J'ai juste un peu peur en lisant (après avoir commandé bien sur) que l'imac 17" semble bruyant ! Mais je pense qu'il ne peut pas être plus bruyant que mon presario !!!
  J'entends plus la téloche dès que je fais pédaler le processeur 

  De plus il est bô 

  Et re-deplus c'est Unix en dessous 

  Je compte verifier une hypothese selon laquelle le client idéal serait un mac et le serveur idéal Linux...

  Pis fenetres me gonfle de + en + alors


----------



## Kr!st0f (10 Novembre 2004)

J'ai également commandé le miens le 06/11 et la livraison est annoncée "Before le 29/11".
   Sachant que le miens est un 20" et que le tiens un 17" il serait bon de voir la différence de delais à la livraison.


----------



## zegutfan (10 Novembre 2004)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> J'ai également commandé le miens 6/11 et la livraison est annoncée "Before le 29/11".
> Sachant que le miens est un 20" et que le tiens un 17" il serait bon de voir la différence de delais à la livraison.


 No problemo !

 Je ne sais pas ce qu'il y a après "OPEN" ?

 Il semble qu'il y ait un autre moyen de tracer la commande que le site applestore ??

 Si quelqu'un sait ...


----------



## lel (10 Novembre 2004)

zegutfan, sache qu'il y a moins de souci de livraison avec les 17' ??? Donc tu devrais l'avoir dans les delais !

A+
Max


----------



## zegutfan (10 Novembre 2004)

Puisse Saint Jobs t'entendre 

 J'ai deja hate de jouer avec ...


----------



## dodobis (10 Novembre 2004)

zegutfan a dit:
			
		

> No problemo !
> 
> Je ne sais pas ce qu'il y a après "OPEN" ?
> 
> ...


Après, il y a "shipped"
Tu peux voir plus haut LE site qui deviendra actif pour toi qd tu seras shipped:
http://www.apecode.com/appletrack/
tu rentres les DIX premiers chiffres de ton colis et ça roule (jamais assez vite...)


----------



## peyret (10 Novembre 2004)

Vous voulez que je vous dise !

un délai de livraison si long... cache quelque chose !
les 20" / 250 Go avec le plein d'options.... doivent avoir un problème de fabrication, ou de fonctionement... En attendant qu'Apple trouve la solution technique et bien on attend !
Non ? Ah ! bon ;

En tout cas livraison (pas avant) 78 jours !!! manquera 12 jours pour faire 3 mois !!!

lp

Comme c'est parti, la rev B de l'imac G5, elle ne sera pas là avant décembre 2005.


----------



## zegutfan (10 Novembre 2004)

dodobis a dit:
			
		

> Après, il y a "shipped"
> Tu peux voir plus haut LE site qui deviendra actif pour toi qd tu seras shipped:
> http://www.apecode.com/appletrack/
> tu rentres les DIX premiers chiffres de ton colis et ça roule (jamais assez vite...)


Ok merci  

Et sinon combien ca prend de temps entre OPEN et SHIPPED en moyenne ?


----------



## Surfer Libre (12 Novembre 2004)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> Comme c'est parti, la rev B de l'imac G5, elle ne sera pas là avant décembre 2005.


Apple nous a déjà fait le coup l'année dernière avec les premiers PowerMac G5 mono 1,8Ghz. Certains avaient attendu des plombes et on finalement reçu leur machine pile poil au moment ou Apple les avait remplacé par les PowerMac bipro 1,8Ghz nettement mieux disponibles bien plus rapidement.
Un pure moment de bonheur qui en a marqué quelques uns! :rateau: :hosto:

Le manque créé cet été et le succès aidant, l'iMac G5 a du mal à suivre, sa mise à jour se fera néamoins début 05 et ne sera pas reportée outre mesure si l'update est prête, les plannings étant prévus plusieurs mois à l'avance.
Apple n'est pas bloqué par le passage à une nouvelle gamme comme il y a quelques mois. Un iMac G5 2Ghz, carte graphique 128Mo, graveur DVD 8x, 512Mo... n'a rien d'imparable et aurait même pu sortir cet été (mais pas au même prix). D'autant que la carte graphique est décriée comme jamais et que Apple écoute parfois son public (la carte graphique de l'iMac G3 Bondi Blue avait été corrigé peut de temps après sa sortie malgré les ventes excellentes).
Les PowerMac G5 qui ont bientôt 6 mois peuvent être upgradé à la même période (les 3Ghz ne seront peut être pas encore atteinds...), le fossé entre les deux gammes étant suffisament marqué (le nouveau PowerMac Mono 1,8Ghz en retrait par rapport à l'iMac faisant bande à part).

La gamme iMac G5 actuelle ayant bientôt trois mois, si on lui colle deux mois dans les dents pour la livraison (le 20" semble être le plus concerné), il y a de quoi se poser la question de l'impasse sur la gamme actuelle pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore commandé.

Comme le disait :love: on a tout à y gagner.


----------



## dani (12 Novembre 2004)

Ce matin, j'étais à Paris côté bastille, j'en ai profité pour faire un saut chez mon revendeur.

Bonjour, des nouvelles sur l'iMac 20 pouces
La fille (derrière le comptoir) sourire aux coin des lèvres, avec l'expression "STYLE"; TU CROIS ENCORE AU PÈRE NOEL)

Non Monsieur, pas de nouvelles
Avez vous une rumeur, un bruit de couloir ?
Début décembre (elle ne l'a pas dit très fort et avec un ton qui est loin d'être affirmatif)

Bien sur, il peut arriver la semaine prochaine, (du 15 au 21) mais ................
Semaine du 22 au 28 (Qui sait ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !)

J'espère l'avoir pour ma fête (le 11 decémbre)
J'espère l'avoir pour Noêl (Tout le monde connait la date)

BREF - JE N'AI PAS D'ESPOIR POUR LES 15 KOURS A VENIR
Commandé le samedi 4 septembre à l'Apple Expo


----------



## lel (12 Novembre 2004)

c'est vraiment abuse ... moi, j'aurais annule ma commande a ta place ... et je serais passe par l'Apple Store ...

A+
Max


----------



## dani (12 Novembre 2004)

Et bien moi aussi j'ai pensé à le faire

Seulement, j'ai pris un dossier Sofinco à 2,9% soit un iMac en 20 fois
Sofinco a déjà payé le revendeur et en date du 16 septembre 2004

J'annulerais bien ce dossier, mais je ne sais pas si je peux le faire et encore il faudrait que Sofinco me garde mon dossier et mon taux à 2,9% jusqu'en Mars Avril, date à laquelle on peut espérer à un iMac révison B et livré.

JE PENSE QUE...............
Janvier 2005, je verrais bien l'annonce des nouveaux Powerbooks, (livrables 3 mois plus tard)
Et fin Janvier ou courant février, je verrais bien des iMacs Révison B livrables fin Avril.


----------



## dodobis (12 Novembre 2004)

zegutfan a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon combien ca prend de temps entre OPEN et SHIPPED en moyenne ?


Dans mon cas, deux semaines.....


----------



## zegutfan (12 Novembre 2004)

OK !

  Ca fait une déjà semaine !! Plus qu'une avant que ca parte ...

  D'ailleur ca part de où ? Vous savez d'où viennent nos machines ?

  J'arrete pas de lire des posts super flippants sur le buzz/bruit/ronronnement de l'imac G5 

  J'espère que mon premier Mac ne repartira pas chez Apple aussitôt arrivé 

  M'en fou j'en prendrai un autre ! Na !


----------



## WebOliver (12 Novembre 2004)

zegutfan a dit:
			
		

> OK !
> 
> Ca fait une déjà semaine !! Plus qu'une avant que ca parte ...
> 
> ...



Ils viennent et sont fabriqués à Shanghai, en Chine. Le buzz était présent sur certains modèle 17" (pas les 20).


----------



## Cricri (13 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ils viennent et sont fabriqués à Shanghai, en Chine. Le buzz était présent sur certains modèle 17" (pas les 20).


Il faut suivre   Le célèbre thread "iMac G5 Fan Noise Issues" a été effacé des forums Apple le 11 novembre, alors qu'il comportait 580 messages, il concernait le 17" et le 20".
Le "Bruit" continue maintenant ICI  et il tente de repartir Là


----------



## WebOliver (13 Novembre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Il faut suivre   Le célèbre thread "iMac G5 Fan Noise Issues" a été effacé des forums Apple le 11 novembre, alors qu'il comportait 580 messages, il concernait le 17" et 20".
> Le "Bruit" continue maintenant ICI



C'est vrai que j'ai pas suivi pour le 20". :mouais: Je savais pas... Faut dire qu'avec le mien, je suis aux anges...


----------



## mac-aïoli (13 Novembre 2004)

[mode PPDA on] 75 jours que les iMac G5 et leurs acheteurs potentiels sont retenus en otage  par Apple  [mode Off]


----------



## peyret (14 Novembre 2004)

d'après mon revendeur, la révision B elle est reportée tant qu'il y a des commandes importantes ! et comme c'est parti... çà risque de perdurer.
la carte graphique devrait être identique en brochage, ce qui fait qu'il n'y a pas à changer toute la chaîne de fabrication pour passer à la révision B.....et  donc très souple.
75 jours !!!

et comme c'est aprti je compte au moins 80 jours avant de savoir ou est l'ordinateur !

lp 

A mon avis y a un problème de fabrication et de fonctionnement sur les 20 " !!!! = retard


----------



## Kr!st0f (14 Novembre 2004)

Je ne pense pas qu'il y ai un retard pour cause de disfonctionnement, sinon, pourquoi annoncé le 20" sur Apple US avec un delai de 3 à 5 jours ?
 A mon avis la seule raison et que cet appareil est victime de son succées, en particulier aux US, marcher qui est largement favorisé par Apple, nous passons donc trés loin derriere sur les lignes de fabrication...

 Il ne nous reste qu'a attendre encore et toujours.


----------



## Cricri (14 Novembre 2004)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> d'après mon revendeur, la révision B elle est reportée tant qu'il y a des commandes importantes ! et comme c'est parti... çà risque de perdurer.
> la carte graphique devrait être identique en brochage, ce qui fait qu'il n'y a pas à changer toute la chaîne de fabrication pour passer à la révision B.....et  donc très souple.
> 75 jours !!!
> 
> ...


peyret, tu es stupide ! 
Annule ta commande, attend le suivant!  :hosto:


----------



## WebOliver (14 Novembre 2004)

J'ai trouvé vos iMac...   Vous les attendez? Ils sont réquisitionnés par les boîtes de pub... 



Je sors.


----------



## peyret (14 Novembre 2004)

le malheur c'est que le "sympa" revendeur unique apple de la région a déjà donné le N° de sa carte bancaire aux US. Il trouverait peut-être un nouvel acheteur si j'annulais...
mais si la livraison est prévue cette semaine...?

Apple entretient le mystère autour de ces livraisons de 20", pour éviter toute annulation... On attend, mais sans "temps" !

Si la commande a été enregistrée à l'usine apple le 10/09, cela veut dire qu'ils ont 2 mois de 20" à configuration spéciale en retard :
- soit un sous-traitant qui n'arrive pas à livrer les DD250Go en qté suffisante
- ou mystère ? Font passer les US avant, Bushh fait la gueule à Chichi...

Si dans 2 mois, j'ai rien reçu.... je demande à Apple de retarder de 6 mois ma livraison !!!! non mais !

lp


----------



## bebert (15 Novembre 2004)

L'iMac 20" BT que j'ai commandé le 29/10 est passé à "SHIPPED" le 13/11.
Je le recevrai donc au plus tard la semaine prochaine.


----------



## LCé (15 Novembre 2004)

Yop,

savez-vous combien de temps il faut à Apple pour réexpédier (suite à un problème technique) une machine 20'/BT/1Go ?

à peine 1 semaine la machine était sortie d'usine, fin de la 2ème semaine, ma machine était à la maison !

ça fait rêver ... Je pense avoir vampirisé une autre commande, mais ça, je ne le saurais jamais


----------



## dani (15 Novembre 2004)

15/11/04 - HEURE : 14H01

Mon revendeur m'appelle sur mon portable (content d'avoir un portable)


Bonjour Monsieur, nous avons reçu un mail d'Apple pour une livraison des 20 pouces fin de semaine

On commence à y croire

iMac 20 pouces commandé le 4/09 à l'apple expo  juste avec un DD de 250 go
les 2 x 1 go (strictement identiques en tout) sont commandées chez le revendeur.



Je mets mon espoir :
allez disons mi-semaine prochaine

Il va bien avpoir un retard, bâteau en rade, mer dechainée, avion détourné, grève personnel

Je ne suis plus à 4 jours près


----------



## Apca (15 Novembre 2004)

dani a dit:
			
		

> 15/11/04 - HEURE : 14H01
> 
> Mon revendeur m'appelle sur mon portable (content d'avoir un portable)
> 
> ...



Courage, tu l'aura ton imac, j'ai un préssentiment qu'il sera parmis ceux là  

En plus, je sais comme l'attente est douloureuse, je m'en souviens quands j'ai attendu mon powermac


----------



## dodobis (15 Novembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> L'iMac 20" BT que j'ai commandé le 29/10 est passé à "SHIPPED" le 13/11.
> Je le recevrai donc au plus tard la semaine prochaine.


Je te le souhaite; dans ce cas, tu auras eu plus de chance que moi pour un 20" amélioré:
-shipped le 28/10
-livraison en province annoncée pour le 16/11 soit 19 jours...


----------



## bebert (15 Novembre 2004)

Après le "SHIPPED" on a, je cite :



> Vous devriez recevoir votre commande sous 6 - 7 jours.
> Veuillez noter toutefois qu'il s'agit là d'un délai estimatif, exprimé en jours ouvrables.


----------



## peyret (15 Novembre 2004)

dani a dit:
			
		

> 15/11/04 - HEURE : 14H01
> 
> Mon revendeur m'appelle sur mon portable (content d'avoir un portable)
> Bonjour Monsieur, nous avons reçu un mail d'Apple pour une livraison des 20 pouces fin de semaine
> ...



Ouais ? ils arrivent ?? à 80 jours ??
lp


----------



## Cricri (15 Novembre 2004)

10 jours avec l'iMac G5 de yoffi ! Au secours ! Donnez le à peyret !  
Bon on remet ça dans 6 mois ?  


15 nov. 2004*
19:21*
Garonor*
Shipped From Originating Depot*

Destination
Apple RMA C/O Flextronics
Venray*
Pays
NL

Date ramassage
15 nov. 2004*
Enlevé le 15 novembre à 10 H


<----->


Livré le 5 novembre à 10 H
05 nov. 2004*
08:00*
Garonor*
Out For Delivery*

05 nov. 2004*
05:14*
Garonor Road Hub*
Import Received*

04 nov. 2004*
23:32*
Eindhoven*
Shipped From Originating Depot*

04 nov. 2004*
16:42*
Arnhem Hub*
Consignment Received At Transit Point*

04 nov. 2004*
15:40*
Arnhem Hub*
Consignment Received At Transit Point*

04 nov. 2004*
15:40*
Arnhem Hub*
Consignment Passed Through Transit Point*

4-nov-04
7:15
MANIFESTED

4-nov-04
7:15
PALLET CLOSED

3-nov-04
13:20
Pick List Printed

3-nov-04
13:20
JOB CREATED

03 nov 04
90 75
truck arrived at final destination
Apple Shanghai
28 okt 04

 02 nov 04
30 10
departed direct
KN Luxemburg
*

02 nov 04
40 69
accept scanned at EDC
KN Luxemburg
28 okt 04

28 okt 04
32 55
flight departed
Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai
*

28 okt 04
32 05
Flight Booked
Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai
*

25 okt 04
86 06
shipment on hold due to cargo exceeding daily space allocation
KN Luxemburg
*

23 okt 04
30 60
departed from product source
Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai
*

23 okt 04
05 00
boxes scanned
Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai
*

23 okt 04
30 64
Departed from source
Apple Shanghai
*

23 okt 04
00 05
Data received from supplier
Apple Shanghai


----------



## dajay (16 Novembre 2004)

En gros si on veut recevoir la machine vite, il faut la commander sans customisation aucune ?


----------



## WebOliver (16 Novembre 2004)

dajay a dit:
			
		

> En gros si on veut recevoir la machine vite, il faut la commander sans customisation aucune ?



 Fais une simulation de commande sur l'AppleStore, et compare.   Je ne crois pas que cela rallonge beaucoup le processus. Ce qui prend ensuite du temps... c'est la livraison dans bien des cas.


----------



## mac-aïoli (16 Novembre 2004)

Il est où mon iMac? 
depuis que je dois utiliser un pc en attendant l'arrivée du nouvel iMac je suis au bord de la crise. J'ai passé plus de temps à résoudre des problèmes et à faire tourner divers anti-virus qu'à travailler ou à prendre plaisir.  
Arghhhh, je veux mon iMac


----------



## peyret (16 Novembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Il est où mon iMac?
> depuis que je dois utiliser un pc en attendant l'arrivée du nouvel iMac je suis au bord de la crise. J'ai passé plus de temps à résoudre des problèmes et à faire tourner divers anti-virus qu'à travailler ou à prendre plaisir.
> Arghhhh, je veux mon iMac



commandé quand ?
lp 

Petite info : Apple devrait donner les délais des commandes du "1er septembre" aux revendeurs dans quelques jours....


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Novembre 2004)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> commandé quand ?
> lp
> 
> ....




Six semaines. Je sais certains attendend depuis bien plus longtemps que moi


----------



## dajay (17 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Fais une simulation de commande sur l'AppleStore, et compare.   Je ne crois pas que cela rallonge beaucoup le processus. Ce qui prend ensuite du temps... c'est la livraison dans bien des cas.



Merci pour les informations


----------



## moumounette (17 Novembre 2004)

dajay a dit:
			
		

> En gros si on veut recevoir la machine vite, il faut la commander sans customisation aucune ?


J'attends mon iMac G5 20'' depuis le 1er septembre ! Et il est sans option (seulement 2 barettes de 512)... Alors... :rose:


----------



## asmakou (17 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour

Le mien Imac G5 20" et 512 Mo de memoire est actuellemnt a Garonor depuis hier matin (5h37) et TNT m'a dis qu'il vont le livrer demain

Youpi, allez vient vite Imac nous t'attendons.


----------



## dani (17 Novembre 2004)

Demain (jeudi) à samedi (si je crois mon revendeur)
J'arrête avant une attaque cardiaque
Je ne voudrais pas tomber à genoux (comme certains)
Enfin, je préfère cela que de mettre une souris vivante dans un ordinateur.


----------



## Apca (17 Novembre 2004)

dani a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, je préfère cela que de mettre une souris vivante dans un ordinateur.



T'aurai pas regarder le 20h00 sur france2 toi par hazart hier ?  :mouais:


----------



## dani (17 Novembre 2004)

Oui, Oui, Oui

Mais en différé grace a CocoaJT

Et quand je pense qu'il y avit des iMacs G5 sur les bureaux


----------



## peyret (17 Novembre 2004)

pas avant 85 jours !!! d'après mon revendeur !
lp :rose:     :hein:


----------



## NightWalker (17 Novembre 2004)

à ce trythme là tu vas recevoir la rev.B


----------



## peyret (17 Novembre 2004)

et que le revendeur, il pense que la révision B, elle sera repoussée !!! à fin 2005... Na, mais !!!
lp


----------



## bebert (17 Novembre 2004)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> pas avant 85 jours !!! d'après mon revendeur !
> lp :rose:     :hein:



Il est reparti pour faire un deuxième tour du monde !


----------



## yoffy (17 Novembre 2004)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> Petite info : Apple devrait donner les délais des commandes du "1er septembre" aux revendeurs dans quelques jours....


Si je peux me permettre de proposer autre chose: ....Apple devrait donner des instructions aux revendeurs concernant le baratin à servir pour les commandes du 1er septembre.  ........non? 

(Z'en effet,la parole d'Apple........ ........alors toutes ses déclarations concernant les délais......:sleep: )


----------



## asmakou (18 Novembre 2004)

Je l'ai, je switch se soir
Il vient d'arrivé a 11h01 ( iMac G5 20" 512 Mo de memoire, il etait commandé sur Apple Store le 2 novembre)
J'ai meme craqué une pomme (une vrai)
Ce soir avec mon fils nous allons le deballer et mettre en route.
C'est notre premier Mac dans la famille
Meme dans son carton - Il est Beau-
Youpiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kr!st0f (18 Novembre 2004)

asmakou a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai, je switch se soir
> Il vient d'arrivé a 11h01 ( iMac G5 20" 512 Mo de memoire, il etait commandé sur Apple Store le 2 novembre)
> J'ai meme craqué une pomme (une vrai)
> Ce soir avec mon fils nous allons le deballer et mettre en route.
> ...


 Un iMac G5 20" commandé le 02/11 et livré le 18/11 !! voila une nouvelle qui va faire parler d'elle 
 J'aimerais avoir la même chance que toi, en attendant... j'attends 

 Bon amusement.


----------



## mac-aïoli (18 Novembre 2004)

asmakou a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai, je switch se soir
> Il vient d'arrivé a 11h01 ( iMac G5 20" 512 Mo de memoire, il etait commandé sur Apple Store le 2 novembre)
> J'ai meme craqué une pomme (une vrai)
> Ce soir avec mon fils nous allons le deballer et mettre en route.
> ...


:EEK!:
T'as pensé à jouer au Loto. 
Racontes nous tes impressions et bon switch.


----------



## NightWalker (18 Novembre 2004)

N'oublies pas les photos du déballage...


----------



## asmakou (18 Novembre 2004)

Et comment on met la photo sur le forum?


----------



## Apca (18 Novembre 2004)

En mettant "gérer les pièces jointes" qui se trouve vers le bas en faisant "répondre". Sinon tu peut aussi les mettre sur ton serveur comme j'ai fait pour mon G5 voir ma signature...


----------



## asmakou (18 Novembre 2004)

Il est dedans


----------



## asmakou (18 Novembre 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> En mettant "gérer les pièces jointes" qui se trouve vers le bas en faisant "répondre". Sinon tu peut aussi les mettre sur ton serveur comme j'ai fait pour mon G5 voir ma signature...


Merci


----------



## Kr!st0f (18 Novembre 2004)

Humm, j'suis sur les fesses...
    Pour des raisons obscures de plafond MasterCard ma commande du 29/11 a été annulée.
    Une fois les demarches avec ma banque faites, j'ai donc contacté apple store afin de passer une nouvelle commande.
 Ce jour c'était hier, j'ai donc commandé ma machine hier et a l'instant j'ai reçu un mail me disant que je vais recevoir mon iMac dans 6 à 7 jours, naturellement je fonce sur le site d'AppleStore afin de verifier mon compte et là je vois : *Shipped.
*
    Commandé hier expedié aujourd'hui, pas mal, je vais charger l'appareil photo  .


----------



## peyret (18 Novembre 2004)

les expéditions se décoincent on dirait ! ... Ils arrivent !
encore 10 jours ?

lp  

79 jours d'attente


----------



## NED (19 Novembre 2004)

Moi ca fait plus d'un mois que j'attend mon IMAC G5 20"
Je pleure....
 


arbrearbrearbrearbrearbrearbrearbrearbrearbrearbrearbrearbrearbrearbrearbrearbrearbrearbrearbre


----------



## Apca (19 Novembre 2004)

asmakou a dit:
			
		

> Il est dedans



J'espère pour toi...   

Tiens nous au courant de tes impressions,....


----------



## zegutfan (19 Novembre 2004)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> Humm, j'suis sur les fesses...
> Pour des raisons obscures de plafond MasterCard ma commande du 29/11 a été annulée.
> Une fois les demarches avec ma banque faites, j'ai donc contacté apple store afin de passer une nouvelle commande.
> Ce jour c'était hier, j'ai donc commandé ma machine hier et a l'instant j'ai reçu un mail me disant que je vais recevoir mon iMac dans 6 à 7 jours, naturellement je fonce sur le site d'AppleStore afin de verifier mon compte et là je vois : *Shipped.
> ...


 AAAARRRRGGGhhh :rateau:

 J'ai aussi réglé par CB ! J'espere ne pas avoir cette galere 

 Tu les a contacté comment ? Par mail ? 

 Tu es sur que ce n'est pas les "residus" de l'ancienne commande ?


----------



## Kr!st0f (19 Novembre 2004)

C'est pas l'ancienne commande, quand je consulte mon compte sur Apple Store je vois les 2, celle annulée (statut cancelled) et celle active (statut shipped), y a aucun doute, puis les références correspondent.
   Je ne les ai pas contacté, j'ai juste repassé une commande aprés avoir eu l'annulation.

 Apple se decrispe, on dirait que ça va livrer sec, moi qui pensait l'avoir qu'en 2005, enfin ne crions pas victoire, il n'est pas encore là.

 PS.Je change completement de sujet mais hier je suis allé à Surcouf, celui de Strasbourg, et il y avait une bonne dizaine de 17" a vendre, les carton etaient palpables.


----------



## Kr!st0f (19 Novembre 2004)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> Humm, j'suis sur les fesses...
> Pour des raisons obscures de plafond MasterCard ma commande du 29/11 a été annulée.
> Une fois les demarches avec ma banque faites, j'ai donc contacté apple store afin de passer une nouvelle commande.
> Ce jour c'était hier, j'ai donc commandé ma machine hier et a l'instant j'ai reçu un mail me disant que je vais recevoir mon iMac dans 6 à 7 jours, naturellement je fonce sur le site d'AppleStore afin de verifier mon compte et là je vois : *Shipped.
> ...


 29/10, pas 29/11, sinon ça veut plus rien dire


----------



## peyret (19 Novembre 2004)

dans le meilleur des cas je l'aurai à :

90 jours !!!

Plus j' y pense, plus je me dis, qu'un problème de fab est apparu et quand Steve aura trouvé la solution, ils reprendront la fabrication des 20" !!! 

lp


----------



## asmakou (19 Novembre 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> J'espère pour toi...
> 
> Tiens nous au courant de tes impressions,....


Bonjour
Il est encore plus beau dehors que dedans
J'ai meme reussi avec mon fils de faire des betises, heuresement les utilisateurs du forum sont la!!!
Je vais vous mettre la photos pour ce soir
Je suis connecté avec
 :love:


----------



## Apca (19 Novembre 2004)

asmakou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> Il est encore plus beau dehors que dedans
> J'ai meme reussi avec mon fils de faire des betises, heuresement les utilisateurs du forum sont la!!!
> Je vais vous mettre la photos pour ce soir
> ...



Coolll tant mieux que tu le trouve bien !!! Heureusement d'ailleur, mais ca c'est les mac... :love:

Vite les photo


----------



## zegutfan (19 Novembre 2004)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas l'ancienne commande, quand je consulte mon compte sur Apple Store je vois les 2, celle annulée (statut cancelled) et celle active (statut shipped), y a aucun doute, puis les références correspondent.
> Je ne les ai pas contacté, j'ai juste repassé une commande aprés avoir eu l'annulation.
> 
> Apple se decrispe, on dirait que ça va livrer sec, moi qui pensait l'avoir qu'en 2005, enfin ne crions pas victoire, il n'est pas encore là.
> ...


 CA Y EST !!!! 

 Ma commande vient de passer SHIPPED  !!!!

 Enfin je crois car j'ai aussi l'indication open sur chaque ligne !!

 Vous en pensez quoi ? Elle est shipped ou pas sera shipped le 29/11 ???

*	  	 		Shipped 	  *



*IMAC17/1.8G5/512/160G/SD/APX/BTWLKB/F*

*	  	 		Open 	   Est. Ship 29/11/2004*



*ISIGHT-FRD*

*	  	 		Open 	   Est. Ship 29/11/2004*


----------



## zegutfan (19 Novembre 2004)

Ils sont en train de le shipper !!

 Maintenant c'est:
*	  	 		Shipped 	  *



*IMAC17/1.8G5/512/160G/SD/APX/BTWLKB/F*

*	  	 		Shipped 	   *


*Carrier : TNT Nederland B.V.*


*Tracking Number(s) :*

*00340450291001239058*



*ISIGHT-FRD*

*	  	 		Shipped 	   *


 C'est dingue, c'est comme si je les voyais en train de fermer le carton et donner un coup de pistolet (code barre!)

 Emouvant à 10000km de distance.

 C'est   les réseaux tout de même


----------



## Machistador (20 Novembre 2004)

salut à tous, bon je pense que je vais en gégouter plus d'un :

J'avais la ferme intention d'acheter mon imacG5 20" à la fnac pour profiter des reductions, puis les fnacs ont annoncées alunisson que pas de 20" avant mi-Janvier : grrrrrrr

Hier je me decide à enfin aller voir le 20" dans une boutique apple, ouahhhhhhhhhh il est magnifique, trop bo, j'en veux un :lol:

Je demande sans grande convictions : vous avez du stock en 20"???  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

Le vendeur : attendez je regarde : on en a un mais on sera obligé de le livrer demain si la commande bto du client n'arrive pas, laissez moi vos coordonées et je vous rapel si il arrive. Bref je laisse mes coordonees sans grandes convictions  :sleep: 

Ce matin vers 11 heures : le telephone sonne, ct le vendeur : "on a recu l'imac 20" standard, vous le voulez?" Un peu que je l'veux mon bonhomme, et me voila ce soir en train de vous ecrire de mon 20" que c de la bombe de balle  :love:  :love:  :love: 

J'avais à la maison 2X512 corsaire qui n'attendais que lui et ca marche vraiment bien mais le plus impressionant c l'ecran, quelle peche, sur les photos c impressionant, j'attends de pouvoir faire du montage avec ce joujou et faire des supers authoring.

La procedure de transfert via firewire depuis mon PB ti400 s'est tres bien passé, j'ai retrouvé tous mes docs et softs installés : houra, ca c vraiment génial 

C vraiment une machine exceptionelle, je suis en train de graver un dvd pendant que je vous ecrit et tout cela est assez silencieux, quand aucun disque tourne c vraiment bonnard 

Quelle classe sur mon petit bureau en verre, c le top.

Désolé si mon discours est un peu sans queue ni tete mais je suis tellement heureux ce soir que je pouvais pas faire autrement que de venir vous raconter, j'ai eu du bol de tomber sur ce model 

Le gars m'a dit qu'il n'y avait aucun problemes de stock pour les 17"

A+
Michael


----------



## NightWalker (20 Novembre 2004)

Félicitation...

Je crois que je vais contacter des revendeurs autres que la Fnac... ça fait un mois qu'il est commandé, 20" basic, ils ne savent toujours pas quand est-ce qu'ils vont recevoir une livraison... c'est énorme quand même


----------



## trevise (20 Novembre 2004)

Moi ça fait six semaines à la Fnac Digitale... je vais y faire un saut tout à l'heure, si on m'annonce janvier, j'annule la commande.

 Et j'achète un pc sous Mandrake


----------



## NightWalker (20 Novembre 2004)

Bon, je viens d'appeller les revendeurs dans Bordeaux CUB... et personne n'en a en stock.  Ils en recoivent au compte goute et ils ne sont pas très optimistes pour Noël si on passe la commande maintenant... du moins pour le model 20"...  :sleep:


----------



## Machistador (20 Novembre 2004)

allez une chtite photo pour exprimer ma joie inntense  :love:


----------



## NightWalker (20 Novembre 2004)

rhââââ.... quelle chance...


----------



## mac-aïoli (20 Novembre 2004)

Ouais y'en a qui ont de la chance  .
J'en peux plus d'attendre. 
Heureusement une ame charitable vient de me preter un n'iBook 12" (G3 500), sous OS 9. C'est pas la panacée mais je vais pouvoir rendre le pc sous Xp (lui aussi prété) et sa cohorte d'emmerdemments en tout genre.
Vite mon iMac , messieurs de chez Apple, ou je vais faire une crise.

Je suis de tout coeur avec ceux qui attendent.
courage.


----------



## trevise (20 Novembre 2004)

De retour de la Fnac digitale, dernières nouvelles du front...
 Deux livraisons d'Imac G5 ont eu lieu depuis le lancement du bébé, à chaque fois le nombre de pièces était limité. La première a eu lieu dans la foulée de l'AE, la seconde il ya une semaine. Cette dernière aurait permis de satisfaire les commandes jusqu'au 04/10 (manque de bol, moi c'est le 06/10). Le vendeur pense qu'il y en aura encore une autre (au moins) avant Noël, mais que ceux qui commandent maintenant devront attendre janvier.
    Comme c'est le second vendeur qui me dit ça en quelques jours, je pense que ça ne doit pas être totalement faux.


----------



## peyret (20 Novembre 2004)

Et comme les "petits copains qui attendent depuis 90 jours" la première livraisn des configs spéciales 20".  
Commande en novembre : livraison en Février 2005.
(c'est pas un dicton Apple!)

lp  

Un vrai dicton : Noel au scanner,  Pâques au cimetière


----------



## wappo (21 Novembre 2004)

En parlant de délais de livraison en février 2005, je me pose une petite question et surtout je me demande ce qui se passe à Shangaï...

Mon iMac est shipped depuis le 15/11, le vol est réservé depuis le 16 pour le 18 et depuis plus rien. Je reste désesperement bloqué sur :

*18 nov 04 	32 05 	Flight Booked 	Apple Shanghai 	 *
15 nov 04 	30 60 	departed from product source 	Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 	 
15 nov 04 	05 00 	boxes scanned 	Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 	 
15 nov 04 	30 64 	Departed from source 	Apple Shanghai 	 
15 nov 04 	00 05 	Data received from supplier 	Apple Shanghai

Quelqu'un sait à quoi peut-être dû ce méchant délais ?? Mici


----------



## Machistador (21 Novembre 2004)

allez, qqs photos pour vous faire patienter

A+
Michael


----------



## peyret (21 Novembre 2004)

Ils sont en train de "remplir" les papiers du vol à la main, c'est long... surtout qu'il n'y a pas  qu'Apple !!! TOUT vient de Chine maintenant !! Cà doit-être un de ces bor..el ?

lp


----------



## Machistador (21 Novembre 2004)

la suite

La memoire que j'ai rajouté est de la corsaire value ( http://www.ldlc.fr/fiche/PB00017048.html ) marche parfaitement en 128 bit.


J'ai une chtite question, est-c e qu'au meme titre que CTRL + Click fait un clic droit, il y aurait un racourci clavier qui ferait, qu'en maintenant cette touche enfoncée et en faisant aller la souris vers le haut ou le bas, cela donnerai une emulation de la molette de souris (cela me permetrai de conserver la souris apple car autant le clic droit je peux m'en passer, autant la molette c pas possible)

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses

Michael


----------



## trevise (21 Novembre 2004)

Merci pour les photos Machistador et surtout merci pour le renseignement sur la RAM, je sais maintenant quoi acheter.


----------



## Apca (21 Novembre 2004)

Machistador a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une chtite question, est-c e qu'au meme titre que CTRL + Click fait un clic droit, il y aurait un racourci clavier qui ferait, qu'en maintenant cette touche enfoncée et en faisant aller la souris vers le haut ou le bas, cela donnerai une emulation de la molette de souris (cela me permetrai de conserver la souris apple car autant le clic droit je peux m'en passer, autant la molette c pas possible)
> 
> Merci d'avance pour vos réponses
> 
> Michael



Tu peut utiliser les 4 flèches directionnel du clavier (celle du haute et celle du bas) pour faire monter ou descendre les pages ou sinon juste au dessu de celle ci "page up" ou "page down" (2 petites fleche avec 2 ligne dedans)


----------



## Machistador (21 Novembre 2004)

merci pour la reponse, j'avais trouvé les deux solutions proposées. Je suis sur qu'un petit plug in serait parfait pour ca, par exemple tu presse S pour scroll et tu bouge la souris simulerait la roulette 

A+
Michael


----------



## mac-aïoli (21 Novembre 2004)

Arg...
Non, rien j'attends.


----------



## tyler_d (22 Novembre 2004)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> De retour de la Fnac digitale, dernières nouvelles du front...
> Deux livraisons d'Imac G5 ont eu lieu depuis le lancement du bébé, à chaque fois le nombre de pièces était limité. La première a eu lieu dans la foulée de l'AE, la seconde il ya une semaine. Cette dernière aurait permis de satisfaire les commandes jusqu'au 04/10 (manque de bol, moi c'est le 06/10). Le vendeur pense qu'il y en aura encore une autre (au moins) avant Noël, mais que ceux qui commandent maintenant devront attendre janvier.
> Comme c'est le second vendeur qui me dit ça en quelques jours, je pense que ça ne doit pas être totalement faux.


sans savoir si ça sera plus rapide, et meme si les enseignes font partis du meme groupe, je te conseille d'aller faire un tour à surcouff hausmann (tjs assez vide en plus) parce qu'il y a pas mal d'imac 17", et il se peut que les 20" ne soit pas exposé mais dispo en stock, ou bien que la livraison soit plus rapide...


----------



## NED (22 Novembre 2004)

Moi j'ai commandé mon Imac G5 20" chez (heu j'ai le droit de dire le nom ou pas).
Bref, je suis a Paris et ça fait plus d'un mois que j'attends.

J'en ai marre!!!


----------



## Machistador (22 Novembre 2004)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> sans savoir si ça sera plus rapide, et meme si les enseignes font partis du meme groupe, je te conseille d'aller faire un tour à surcouff hausmann (tjs assez vide en plus) parce qu'il y a pas mal d'imac 17", et il se peut que les 20" ne soit pas exposé mais dispo en stock, ou bien que la livraison soit plus rapide...


J'ai l'impression que la FNAC c pas le bon endroit pour un imacG5 en ce moment, mon revendeur m'a dit qu'il avait du 17" en stock, par contre je connais pas ses delais pour le 20" (excepté le mien : 1jour :rose:  )

Je pense que tout ca va se débloquer et qu'il y aura du 20" en stock pour noel.

Au fait, j'ai branché un dongle BT dlink DBT120 et ca fonctionne parfaitement, de meme que le hub USB du clavier fonctionne tres bien avec une clé usb 256MO, faut que j'essai un lecteur de carte flash et mon APN

Qqs gravures de dvd familiaux dont j'avais transferer les Video_Ts depuis un disque firewire NTSC, sans probleme : quelle merveille cette machine 

A+
Michael


----------



## lionceau33 (22 Novembre 2004)

Salut la compagnie, ça fait le deuxième pote que je réussi à faire "switcher".

Pour le premier, si tout se passe bien, pour le second, je passe pour un gros blaireau !!!
J'ai réussi à convaincre mon second pote d'acheter un mac?Il craque sur un iMac G5 20", très bien??sauf que ça fait bientot 5 semaines qu'il est commandé chez IC bordeaux et depuis toujours rien, cool Apple (dixit mon pote) - Je cherche à me renseigner ; réponse (d'ailleurs de tous les revendeurs en général) : Apple ne répond plus pour les délais concernant les iMac G5 (de + en + cool) - Conclusion, je ne sais + quoi dire à mon pote, qui lui est près de récupérer son avoir, pour s'acheter peut-être un PC, qui lui sera disponible de suite !!
Quant à moi, j'étais très interressé par le 1,8ghz 17" pour remplacer ma mandarine, mais vu les délais, je me demande si je vais me rabattre sur un iBook nouvelle génération.
C'est quand même inadmissible, heureusement que j'aime Apple, parce que mon pote me dis qu'il est sur que même en commandant une Ferrarri, il l'aurait eu avant l'iMac.
Je ne sais vraiment plus quoi lui répondre.

@+


----------



## drakeramore (22 Novembre 2004)

Tu viens de comprendre pourquoi je ne fais plus switcher personne volontairement depuis 10 ans...
Apple font de belles machines, mais ne savent ni les vendre, ni les livrer une fois qu'elles sont vendues...


----------



## DandyWarhol (22 Novembre 2004)

Quand je pense qu'il y a une semaine ou deux, dans les réactions des news, il y en avait qui ne voulaient pas absolument reconnaitre qu'on peut avoir toutes les difficultés du monde pour trouver des iMac G5!  

C'est vraiment navrant cette situation. Je suis à peu près dans le meme cas de figure vu que je voudrais faire switcher mon père mais ça fait 2 mois qu'on cherche un revendeur avec des iMac en stock! 

Apple se moque completement de ses clients. Rien n'a été pensé de façon efficace en faveur du client.
Certains diront peut etre qu'à Paris on peut trouver tous les iMac G5 qu'on veut, mais tous les clients ne sont pas sur Paris.

Le pire dans tout ça, ce n'est pas seulement de voir que l'iMac n'arrive pas, mais c'est aussi l'image peu sérieuse qui en ressort. En effet combien de switcher potentiels vont se dire: 
"Ah ben si c'est aussi long quand on veut acheter qu'est ce que ça sera au SAV le jour où j'aurais de vrais ennuis!"

Lamentable! 
DW


----------



## lionceau33 (22 Novembre 2004)

Oui, je comprends, mais c'est quoi cette histoire de " révision B" concernant l'iMac G5, je viens de voir ça dans le sondage en haut de la page du forum ????


----------



## WebOliver (22 Novembre 2004)

lionceau33 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je comprends, mais c'est quoi cette histoire de " révision B" concernant l'iMac G5, je viens de voir ça dans le sondage en haut de la page du forum ????



Il s'agit tout simplement du prochain iMac G5 mis à jour, disons dans quelques mois. Quand à moi, cela fait un mois et demi que j'ai mon 20".


----------



## NightWalker (22 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver arrête de remuer le couteau, ça fait déjà hyper mal...

 Sinon, DandyWarhol, les iMac 17" sont dispo sous 10 jours sur le site d'AppleStore. Ce sont les 20" qui sont les plus difficiles à trouver...


----------



## NightWalker (22 Novembre 2004)

lionceau33 a dit:
			
		

> Salut la compagnie, ça fait le deuxième pote que je réussi à faire "switcher".
> 
> Pour le premier, si tout se passe bien, pour le second, je passe pour un gros blaireau !!!
> J'ai réussi à convaincre mon second pote d'acheter un mac?Il craque sur un iMac G5 20", très bien??sauf que ça fait bientot 5 semaines qu'il est commandé chez IC bordeaux et depuis toujours rien, cool Apple (dixit mon pote) - Je cherche à me renseigner ; réponse (d'ailleurs de tous les revendeurs en général) : Apple ne répond plus pour les délais concernant les iMac G5 (de + en + cool) - Conclusion, je ne sais + quoi dire à mon pote, qui lui est près de récupérer son avoir, pour s'acheter peut-être un PC, qui lui sera disponible de suite !!
> ...


 Salut,

  Tu as essayé Surcouf... sinon, sur AppleStore les 17" sont livrables en 10 jours


----------



## lionceau33 (22 Novembre 2004)

Rien à Surcouf Bordeaux, déjà vu ;-) Merci  quand même.

et pour l'Apple store, j'ai pas confiance à la correspondance, j'aime bien toucher prendre et emporter


----------



## DandyWarhol (22 Novembre 2004)

lionceau33 a dit:
			
		

> pour l'Apple store, j'ai pas confiance à la correspondance, j'aime bien toucher prendre et emporter


Pareil, quelqu'un qui veut switcher a en général encore plus besoin de voir le produit.


----------



## lionceau33 (22 Novembre 2004)

Merci collègue


----------



## Captain A (22 Novembre 2004)

61 jours que j'attends mon Imac G5 20'. Mon revendeur n'a aucune info, il ne sait strictement rien. Je suis de Paris, et ici, il n'y a pas plus d'Imac qu'en Province. Bref, c'est la dèch' totale. Pas étonnant qu'Apple perde des parts de marchés avec des délais de livraisons et un manque de communication aussi déplorables...


----------



## Kr!st0f (22 Novembre 2004)

Je me fais peut-être des idées mais j'ai l'impression qu'Apple préfére s'occuper en priorité des commandes passées en direct avec eux, sur l'Apple Store.
 On dirait que les commandes passées chez les revendeurs ont du mal à aboutir et passent en second plan.


----------



## mac-aïoli (22 Novembre 2004)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> Je me fais peut-être des idées mais j'ai l'impression qu'Apple préfére s'occuper en priorité des commandes passées en direct avec eux, sur l'Apple Store.
> On dirait que les commandes passées chez les revendeurs ont du mal à aboutir et passent en second plan.



J'ai l'impression que tu as raison. Tous les jours j'hésite à résilier ma commande à la Fnac et à commander sur le store. Mais j'espère toujours qu'il puisse arriver le lendemain.
Marre des problèmes de disponibilité d'Apple, marre de la non transparence de la fnac.


----------



## Kr!st0f (22 Novembre 2004)

Bah oué, quand tu vois que je l'ai commandé le 17/11 au matin, et que le lendemain je suis passé en "Shipped" ça laisse songeur...


----------



## lionceau33 (22 Novembre 2004)

euh, c'est quoi "passé shipped" ??? On est en France là, non


----------



## Kr!st0f (22 Novembre 2004)

Commande expédiée quoi


----------



## yoffy (22 Novembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> ... sinon, sur AppleStore les 17" sont livrables en 10 jours


Il parâit!......il parâit!....


----------



## wappo (22 Novembre 2004)

J'ajoute un peu d'eau au moulin : on blame Apple mais pensons aussi aux transporteurs !!!! Kuehne & Nagel pour ne pas les citer viennent de me faire un tour de passe passe pas mal du tout.

Ma commande était bloquée sur "Flight booked 18 nov 04" depuis le 16. Jusqu'ici on aurait pu penser à un banal retard. Mais le coup de magicien est arrivé aujourd'hui avec une nouvelle ligne sur l'apecode (www.apecode.com/appletrack petit rappel ) 

*18 nov 04 	32 55 	flight departed 	Apple Shanghai*

STUPEFACTION !!! Le transporteur arrive à faire joujou avec le temps maintenant c'est intéressant. Encore plus bizarre, aujourd'hui j'appelle l'Apple Store et la gentille mademoiselle me dit qu'ils ont des problèmes pour rappatrier les machines d'Asie vue la volumétrie des demandes ... Ca laisse songeur, je ne sais plus qui croire : AS et attendre mon iMac pour milieu de la semaine prochaine ou K&N qui déclare le vol le 18 et donc par enchainement une livraison fin de semaine. C'est cornélien !
A+


----------



## Kr!st0f (22 Novembre 2004)

Ce qui me dérange,en admettant qu'effectivement K&N n'arrivent pas à expédier nos machines, c'est qu'Appel continue de nos envoyer des mails avec un delai de livraison je cite: "de 6-7 ouvrables" alors qu'apparement ils sont au courant.
 Y a pas plus stressant que d'avoir un délais cucu, je préfére encore ne rien savoir.

 Ceci etant dis mon statut est bloqué sur "Data received from supplier" depuis le 18/11, en excluant le samedi (j'suis pas persuadé qu'ils ne bossent pas en chine le samedi) il me reste 5 jours maxi. C'est bizarre  mais je le sens moyennement .

 Allez, la patience est une vertu il parait


----------



## wappo (22 Novembre 2004)

Avec un peu de chance tu auras aussi des pitites lignes qui vont apparaître à la date du 18 mais seulement dans 5 jours  

Plus sérieusement, il faudrait qu'Apple nous fasse un petit appel d'offre pour faire le ménage dans la partie "livraison" du schilblick... Et surtout il faudrait qu'Apple se rende compte qu'il n'y a pas de raison pour que les européens soient moins bien servis que les états-uniens ! YOUHOU y'a un marché ici aussi :mouais:

scronieunieu


----------



## slint (22 Novembre 2004)

shipped le 20/11
  je l'attends donc avec impatience mon premier mac.
  j'espere que les delais ne vont pas etre long a livrer.
 un truc me fait peur j'ai une adresse vraiment pas precise de la ou j'habite(pas de numero) c'est un lieu dit qui est assez vaste j'espere que tnt aura l'amabilité de m'appeler pour savoir ou j'habite(j'ai peur apres ce que j'ai lu sur le forum sur tnt)
  wait and see


----------



## NightWalker (22 Novembre 2004)

slint a dit:
			
		

> shipped le 20/11
> je l'attends donc avec impatience mon premier mac.
> j'espere que les delais ne vont pas etre long a livrer.
> un truc me fait peur j'ai une adresse vraiment pas precise de la ou j'habite(pas de numero) c'est un lieu dit qui est assez vaste j'espere que tnt aura l'amabilité de m'appeler pour savoir ou j'habite(j'ai peur apres ce que j'ai lu sur le forum sur tnt)
> wait and see



Salut et bienvenue chez MacGé...

Pour info, si ton statut est "shipped" à priori dans 7 ouvrables il devrait arriver chez toi...

Puisque c'est ton premier switch... prépare ton APN... tu sais que tu as un reportage déballage à poster dans le forum switch...

tiens nous au courant...


----------



## yoffy (22 Novembre 2004)

Bon!.....je vous explique : c'est un problême de volumètrie des demandes , c'est tout !


----------



## lionceau33 (22 Novembre 2004)

et en clair ça veut dire quoi ??

Tu travailles chez apple où quoi, m'enfin ???


----------



## yoffy (22 Novembre 2004)

lionceau33 a dit:
			
		

> et en clair ça veut dire quoi ??
> 
> Tu travailles chez apple où quoi, m'enfin ???


(Consulter méssage n°720 de Wappo!...page précédente.)


----------



## peyret (22 Novembre 2004)

aller, pour vous tenir au courrant :
l'iMac G5, je ne l'aurait pas avant

91 jours !!!!

Le père Noël arrive bientôt !
Vous y croyez encore ! Moi si !

lp 

Au fait : Y  a-t-il d'autres mac généreux qui sont dans le même cas (à 82 jours) ?


----------



## bebert (23 Novembre 2004)

J'ai ça ce matin, c'est bon signe ?   


```
22 nov 04  30 10  departed direct           Apple Shanghai             19 nov 04
22 nov 04  40 69  accept scanned at EDC     KN Luxemburg               19 nov 04
17 nov 04  32 55  flight departed           Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai
17 nov 04  32 05  Flight Booked             Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai
```


----------



## DarKOrange (23 Novembre 2004)

En fait le soucis avec K&N c'est que leur language est plutot abscon ... on n'arrive pas vraiment à savoir où se trouve notre iMac, je prends mon cas en exemple :

22 nov 04 30 10 departed direct Apple Shanghai 23 nov 04 
22 nov 04 40 69 accept scanned at EDC KN Luxemburg 23 nov 04 
19 nov 04 32 05 Flight Booked Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 
16 nov 04 30 60 departed from product source Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 
16 nov 04 05 00 boxes scanned Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 
16 nov 04 30 64 Departed from source Apple Shanghai 
16 nov 04 00 05 Data received from supplier Apple S19hanghai 


Le 19 à Shanhai, le 22 à Luxembourg, puis à nouveau à Shangaï le 23 ... Si quelqu'un comprend, merci pour son aide


----------



## tomkoala2 (23 Novembre 2004)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> 22 nov 04 30 10 departed direct Apple Shanghai 23 nov 04


ça veut dire en provenance de Shanghai... Rien de plus compliqué !


----------



## ZeSwitcher (23 Novembre 2004)

tomkoala2 a dit:
			
		

> ça veut dire en provenance de Shanghai... Rien de plus compliqué !


Oui merci ;-) ce que je ne comprends pas c'est pourquoi on parle de scan à luxembourg avant ...


----------



## tomkoala2 (23 Novembre 2004)

ZeSwitcher a dit:
			
		

> Oui merci ;-) ce que je ne comprends pas c'est pourquoi on parle de scan à luxembourg avant ...


J'ai remarqué que l'on n'avait pas tous le même ordre des lignes dans le status.
Cela vient sûrement de là


----------



## DarKOrange (23 Novembre 2004)

tomkoala2 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai remarqué que l'on n'avait pas tous le même ordre des lignes dans le status.
> Cela vient sûrement de là


effectivement c'est un peu le b...l
Mais bon le principal c'est qu'il arrive bientôt, j'en peux plus je veux switcher !!! :love:


----------



## tyler_d (23 Novembre 2004)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> aller, pour vous tenir au courrant :
> l'iMac G5, je ne l'aurait pas avant
> 
> 91 jours !!!!
> ...


mais comment ça se fait que tu annule pas ta commande pour l'acheter ailleurs ??? parce que depuis le 1er janvier, ils ont du mettre ta commande à la poubelle, c'est pas possible ! j'espère sinon que tu aura au moins un ipod mini en cadeau !!!!


----------



## dani (23 Novembre 2004)

Le revendeur m"a appelé lundi 15 pour me dire qu'ils avaient recu un mail d'Apple annoncant la livraison.

Donc, samedi 20, j'avais 95% d'espoir et bien non
J'ai rappellé le revendeur, Semaine prochaine m'a t'il dit

Mardi 23 novembre, 
rien ce matin, je vais encore patienter jusqu'à Samedi 27

Bon sang, s'il est vraiment parti cet iMac, il doit arriver, ils ne l'ont quand même pas mis sur un vélo en lui disant débrouille toi pour aller à Paris.

De plus, il vient d'irlande selon le revendeur.

Qui d'entre vous peut m'éclairer car  je me pose la question, on parle souvent de Shangai.................
Commande Apple Store = départ de Shangai
Commande revendeur = depart d'irlande

VRAI OU FAUX

OU

VRAI ET FAUX

OU

CA DEPEND

Enfin bref, si je réceptionne l'enfant terrible le samedi 27, cela fera 88 jours d'attente
Commandé le 4 septembre à l'Apple Expo
iMac 20 pouces juste avec un DD de 250 go
Les 2 fois 1 go chez le revendeur.


----------



## dani (23 Novembre 2004)

Enfin bref, si je réceptionne l'enfant terrible le samedi 27, cela fera 88 jours d'attente
Commandé le 4 septembre à l'Apple Expo
iMac 20 pouces juste avec un DD de 250 go
Les 2 fois 1 go chez le revendeur.


Faute de frappe cele fera 84 jours


----------



## slint (23 Novembre 2004)

je vous tiens au courant bien sur de mon futur switch, j'ai beaucoup d'impatience...


----------



## Captain A (23 Novembre 2004)

dani a dit:
			
		

> Enfin bref, si je réceptionne l'enfant terrible le samedi 27, cela fera 88 jours d'attente
> Commandé le 4 septembre à l'Apple Expo
> iMac 20 pouces juste avec un DD de 250 go
> Les 2 fois 1 go chez le revendeur.
> ...



 

Y a-t-il quelqu'un sur ce forum ayant reçu un iMac 20' autre que le modèle de base ? Si oui, où l'avez vous commandé ?

Ca m'intéresse de savoir...


----------



## dani (23 Novembre 2004)

13H00
Le revendeur vient de m'appeler
Bonjour, nous avons votre iMac en entrepôt
Demain (MERCREDI 24), il sera au magasin

Pourvu que les camions ne bloquent pas Paris, mais je ne crois pas vu que le Préfet a dit :
permis de conduire retiré pour tous ceux qui bloqueront la circulation.

Par contre et par mon manque de disponibilité demain après-midi, si je n'ai pas de coup de fil avant midi, C'EST MOI QUI REPOUSSE A JEUDI MATIN (UN COMBLE APRES TOUTE CETTE ATTENTE)


I.L   A.R.R.I.V.E


----------



## DarKOrange (23 Novembre 2004)

Captain A a dit:
			
		

> Y a-t-il quelqu'un sur ce forum ayant reçu un iMac 20' autre que le modèle de base ? Si oui, où l'avez vous commandé ?
> 
> Ca m'intéresse de savoir...


Moi, pas encore reçu mais parti de Shanghai le 16/11 commandé sur AS le 29/10


----------



## sc3fab (23 Novembre 2004)

Je suis L'ELU, non je rigole, surtout pas malheureux

Bon bref, moi j'ai reçu le mien après 5 semaines d'attente chez IC informatique (5 semaines d'attente au lieu de 2/3 prevue et pas un mot d'excuse ou autre... sympa, j'ai adoré)   
en plus en commade spéciale car j'ai fais rajouté de la mémoire.

Un peu de patience, beaucoup de persecution au revendeur, tel a ete ma raison de vivre pendant 5 semaines (snif)   

Voilà, bon courage.


----------



## DandyWarhol (23 Novembre 2004)

sc3fab a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de patience, beaucoup de persecution au revendeur, tel a ete ma raison de vivre pendant 5 semaines (snif)
> Voilà, bon courage.


En meme temps le revendeur il ne doit pas y etre pour grand chose à mon avis.
Il fait pas bon etre revendeur Apple ces temps..


----------



## Captain A (23 Novembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> En meme temps le revendeur il ne doit pas y etre pour grand chose à mon avis.
> Il fait pas bon etre revendeur Apple ces temps..


 Le mien m'a dit que ça fait des jours et des jours qu'il insulte au téléphone les gens d'Apple pour avoir ses livraisons. Et ça ne change strictement rien. Je n'ai pas envie de l'insulter à mon tour, sinon on ne s'en sortira jamais et personne n'aura jamais ses IMac.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Novembre 2004)

Captain A a dit:
			
		

> Y a-t-il quelqu'un sur ce forum ayant reçu un iMac 20' autre que le modèle de base ? Si oui, où l'avez vous commandé ?
> 
> Ca m'intéresse de savoir...



Qu'entends-tu par un iMac 20" autre que le modèle de base? Un iMac 20" avec options (Ram, bluetooth, airport, etc.). Si c'est cela dont tu parles, j'ai commandé mon iMac le jour de la Keynote, et je l'ai reçu il y a un mois et demi maintenant. Je l'avais déjà dis plus haut, et je ne répéterai pas, ça fera des jaloux.  Commandé sur l'AppleStore.


----------



## iPhil (23 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Qu'entends-tu par un iMac 20" autre que le modèle de base? Un iMac 20" avec options (Ram, bluetooth, airport, etc.). Si c'est cela dont tu parles, j'ai commandé mon iMac le jour de la Keynote, et je l'ai reçu il y a un mois et demi maintenant. Je l'avais déjà dis plus haut, et je ne répéterai pas, ça fera des jaloux.  Commandé sur l'AppleStore.



 J'ai commander un iMac G5 20' 512 Mo, le 17 Novembre sur Apple Store, il m'ont envoyer un mail me disant qu'ils traiteraient ma commande avant le 8 décembre, et j'ai reçu un mail ce matin que ma commande avait été expédièe ...  

  Il semble (vu les messages dans ce forum qu'Apple livre en premier les client d'Apple Store avant les autres .....


----------



## mac-aïoli (23 Novembre 2004)

ça fait maintenant plus d'un mois et demi que j'ai passé commande d'un iMac 20" à la fnac. 
J'y suis retourné ce matin pour la xème fois pour m'entendre dire :"on sait pas c'est pas de notre faute" puis presque :"vous n'aviez qu'à commander ailleurs".
Je me suis donc décidé à passer une commande sur l'Apple Store et j'irais sans doute annuler ma commande à la fnac en fin de semaine.
Apparement certains, ces derniers temps, ont vu leur commande prete rapidement.

Quelqu'un connait il l'adresse du service client (ou réclammation) de la fnac j'ai besoin de me défouler.


Au moins sur le Store j'ai pu prendre l'option dent bleue.


----------



## trevise (23 Novembre 2004)

Je ne pense pas que ça servira à quoi que ce soit de te défouler sur la Fnac, elle n'est pas responsable des livraisons d'Apple.
 Maintenant, si les vendeurs se sont mal comportés avec toi, o.k, mais ça ne servira pas à grand chose non plus...


----------



## pèrejc (23 Novembre 2004)

iPhil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai commander un iMac G5 20' 512 Mo, le 17 Novembre sur Apple Store, il m'ont envoyer un mail me disant qu'ils traiteraient ma commande avant le 8 décembre, et j'ai reçu un mail ce matin que ma commande avait été expédièe ...
> 
> Il semble (vu les messages dans ce forum qu'Apple livre en premier les client d'Apple Store avant les autres .....



bienvenue sur macgé  

very good iphil, on attend l'inauguration


----------



## mac-aïoli (24 Novembre 2004)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas que ça servira à quoi que ce soit de te défouler sur la Fnac, elle n'est pas responsable des livraisons d'Apple.
> Maintenant, si les vendeurs se sont mal comportés avec toi, o.k, mais ça ne servira pas à grand chose non plus...



Ben c'est un peu ça. Les vendeurs se sont un peu foutu de ma gueule. Ils m'ont poussé à prendre une carte fnac (que j'aurais pu prendre qu'au moment du reglement final), m'ont promis un delais de trois semaines max.....puis m'ont dit :"on ne vous a jamais dit ça". Y a dix jours un vendeur me dit que ça ne devrait plus tarder (une semaine environ) puis maintenant :"je n'ai pas pu vous dire ça vu que j'en sais rien"......

J'ai le droit d'etre en colère après la fnac parcequ'un vendeur m'a dit, droit dans les yeux, pour faire une vente que le delais ne serait de pas plus de trois semaine (qu'ils passaient de grosses commandes et qu'ils étaient prioritaires)......

ça ne servira sans doute pas à grand chose, sauf à calmer mes nerfs (et c'est déjà pas mal).

Désolé.

Bon courage à ceux qui attendent.


----------



## sc3fab (24 Novembre 2004)

Apple store ou revendeur, telle est la question ??    

Si je suis passé par un revendeur, pour ma part, c'etait uniquement pour avoir un semblant d'humanité dans mon achat et aussi pour negocié 
une petite ristourne, mais comme le dit si bien "iPhil", il fort est pensable que les clients Apple Store passe en priorité.

Un p'tit mot pour "mac-aïoli" ------> je haie la FNAC


----------



## dani (24 Novembre 2004)

Depuis 11 H55
(TODAY) Il est en magasin à Paris

Impossible d'y être pour 12h30, à moins de prendre des risques sur la route
Ensuite ils prennent leur pause repas (pas logique aujourdh'ui)
Ne soyons pas méchant

Réouverture à 14H
Coucou, c'est moi, je veux mon iMac 20 pouces, il a bien un DD 250 go et n'oubliez pas mes 2 x 1 go de même marque.

Ensuite je vais chercher mon amie au boulot vers 15h
Vers 15h30 ou 16h maxi, ouverture du carton à la maison

Dés qu'un ami viendra avec son numérique, on fera quelque photos

FIN DE L'ATTENTE


----------



## moumounette (24 Novembre 2004)

coup de fil de mon revendeur tout a l'heure ! l'Imac G5 20'' commandé le 1er septembre est arrivé. Livraison demain matin ! bref 85 jours d'attente ! 
Bon courage aux autres qui attendent leur machine... tout n'est pas perdu.


----------



## Apca (24 Novembre 2004)

Et deux personne qui vont recevoir leur imac, deux ! 

C'est pas trop tôt   Allez, bon amusement avec. Le meilleur moment .... Le déballage  :love:


----------



## DandyWarhol (24 Novembre 2004)

moumounette a dit:
			
		

> coup de fil de mon revendeur tout a l'heure ! l'Imac G5 20'' commandé le 1er septembre est arrivé. Livraison demain matin ! bref 85 jours d'attente !
> Bon courage aux autres qui attendent leur machine... tout n'est pas perdu.


Moi je ne crirais pas trop victoire tant que je ne l'aurais pas dans les mains à ta place


----------



## Kr!st0f (24 Novembre 2004)

Oué, vaut pas mieux crier victoire, le miens est "shipped" depuis le 18/11, au jour d'aujourd'hui il n'est toujours pas "Flight Booked".
  C'est désesperant...
 Par contre l'argent a bien été debité, là no-soucis


----------



## trevise (24 Novembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est un peu ça. Les vendeurs se sont un peu foutu de ma gueule. Ils m'ont poussé à prendre une carte fnac (que j'aurais pu prendre qu'au moment du reglement final), m'ont promis un delais de trois semaines max.....puis m'ont dit :"on ne vous a jamais dit ça". Y a dix jours un vendeur me dit que ça ne devrait plus tarder (une semaine environ) puis maintenant :"je n'ai pas pu vous dire ça vu que j'en sais rien"......



moi aussi il m'a annoncé trois semaines mais dès le départ je ne l'ai pas cru. J'étais persuadé dès le début que je ne serai livré qu'en décembre (une intuition, avec les produits Apple ça n'est pas un exploit). Par contre il s'est foutu de toi en te poussant à prendre la carte Fnac tout de suite, mon vendeur Fnac, lui, m'a bien conseillé de ne la prendre que le jour de l'achat.
Pour le "on ne vous a jamais dit ça", c'est faux, la Fnac Digitale m'avait annoncé le même délai quand j'ai commandé le mien le 06/10. Sauf qu'elle avait précisé que le délai était indicatif et soumis aux livraisons d'Apple. 
Enfin, bon courage à toi, tu auras quand même les 6% adhérents


----------



## mac-aïoli (24 Novembre 2004)

merci pour ton soutien trevise.


----------



## dajay (24 Novembre 2004)

Petite question, TNT livre jusqu'à quelle heure l'après-midi ?


----------



## NED (24 Novembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Moi je ne crirais pas trop victoire tant que je ne l'aurais pas dans les mains à ta place



mouais moi tant qu'il est pas chez moi, mefiance...
Quand il sera sur mon bureau après 1 mois et demi d'attente, j'pourrai sabrer le champagne!

 :hein:


----------



## bebert (24 Novembre 2004)

Yessss ! TNT a pris le relais de KN !!!


```
Date        Time  Location Status
24 Nov 2004 12:57 Lyon             Import Received
24 Nov 2004 11:49 Lyon             Import Received
24 Nov 2004 06:44 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point
24 Nov 2004 06:14 Garonor Road Hub Import Received
24 Nov 2004 00:15 Eindhoven        Shipped From Originating Depot
23 Nov 2004 19:38 Arnhem Hub       Consignment Passed Through Transit Point
23 Nov 2004 19:37 Arnhem Hub       Consignment Received At Transit Point
```

Demain, je vais recevoir un iMac G5 20" BT 512 Mo !  
Pour rappel, je l'ai commandé le 29/10.


----------



## Apca (24 Novembre 2004)

Tiens nous au courant


----------



## trevise (24 Novembre 2004)

N'oubliez pas les photos les veinards  !


----------



## peyret (24 Novembre 2004)

s'il arrive demain, je serai à :
85 jours !!!

je sens que je n'arriverai pas à 90 jours, je vais perdre le record d'attente !
lp


----------



## Machistador (24 Novembre 2004)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> s'il arrive demain, je serai à :
> 85 jours !!!
> 
> je sens que je n'arriverai pas à 90 jours, je vais perdre le record d'attente !
> lp



Et moi je l'ai eu en 1 jour, pour une fois que je detiens un record qqun va bien arriver en me narguant : "moi je suis rentré dans la boutique et il y en avait en stock" nanananere

Faut pas narguer les gens qui attendent     


Bon courage, ca vaut vraiment le coup d'attendre cet ordi est une bombe.

Je me suis commandé la macmice blanche BT avec 2 boutons et une roulette, chez macway, pas donné en chronopost mais macway c apparement hyper serieux, j'ai commandé ce matin à 11H et d'apres chrono je l'aurais demain. J'ai equipé l'imac d'un dongle Dlink qui marche au poil, je pense que je garderai le clavier à fil car il est bien pratique en hub usb 


Bon courage dans l'attente   

A+
Michael


----------



## dani (25 Novembre 2004)

Je l'ai bien recu à 14h04, j'étais chez le revendeur
A regarder le carton
A regarder mes barrettes de mémoires comme quelqu'un qui n'a confiance en personne
C'est bien les mêmes ? ? ? 
Vous êtes sur qu'il a un disque dur de 250 go ? ? ? ? 

Retour maison
Installation des barrettes mémoires (avec difficulteées) la difficultée, elle vient de moi, trop doux au toucher, je nosais pas les enfoncer. l'emotion.

installation, mais rien à faire si ce n'est que tapez son non, prénom et adresse
J'ai refusé la recopie de mon ancien iMac, tiens tellement à repartir sur une clean install
J'installe que mes softs nécessaires et tous mes petits logiciels qui m'engorgent les préférences resteront sur l'iMac Dv 400 SE que j'aime touours autant

je prends le testbus mémoire et Ravi, je suis en 128 bits

IMPRESSIONNER PAR SON SILENCE
Y COMPRIS LE SILENCE FRAPPE CLAVIER
LUMINOSITÉ AU PLUS BAS

Les couleurs sont différentes par rapport au cathodique, bref tout change.

A découvrir, a découvir, a découvrir

iMac 20 pouces DD250 GO ET 2 GO DE RAM
Commandé le 4 septembre Apple Expo, en magasin le 24 novembre à 11h55


Pas d'appareil photos (désolé) un ami viendra me rendre visite avec.

Bon courage à ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore reçu.


----------



## bebert (25 Novembre 2004)

C'est pour aujourd'hui, je salive à mort !!! 


```
25 Nov 2004 07:59 Lyon Out For Delivery
```

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Apca (25 Novembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> je salive à mort !!!



   

Tout le monde reçoit son imac tous d'un coup...    :mouais:  :sleep:


----------



## Machistador (25 Novembre 2004)

dani a dit:
			
		

> IMPRESSIONNER PAR SON SILENCE
> Y COMPRIS LE SILENCE FRAPPE CLAVIER
> LUMINOSITÉ AU PLUS BAS


Oui, il n'y a que la nuit quand tout est calme, mais person je trouve qu'il fait pas plus de bruit que mon TIbook 400.

J'ai recu ma MacmiceBT ce matin, je vous dirais comment c mais ce que j'adore deja c le touché plastique, tres proche de la apple qui a une texture tres agréable


----------



## Machistador (25 Novembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour aujourd'hui, je salive à mort !!!
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


TNT il faudrait l'invenTNT :lol:

On veut du commentaire en real time :love: 

Tu l'a pris avec des options?


----------



## moumounette (25 Novembre 2004)

Et bien ça y est ! Mon iMac 20'' chéri depuis 3 mois est enfin installé sur mon bureau ! 
J'espère que cela démontre un certain déblocage des commandes les plus anciennes...
Bon courage à tous ceux qui attendent.


----------



## bebert (25 Novembre 2004)

Machistador a dit:
			
		

> TNT il faudrait l'invenTNT :lol:
> 
> On veut du commentaire en real time :love:
> 
> Tu l'a pris avec des options?



Juste Bluetooth et 512 Mo. Commandé sur l'AppleStore le 29/10 pour 100 ¤ de moins (alignement sur l'offre concurrente).


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Novembre 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde reçoit son imac tous d'un coup...  :mouais: :sleep:


Ca y est !!! j'ai appelé TNT et ils me livrent le mien  cet AM :love:   Ce soir je switch, la nuit va être courte


----------



## Apca (25 Novembre 2004)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est !!! j'ai appelé TNT et ils me livrent le mien  cet AM :love:   Ce soir je switch, la nuit va être courte



Et encore un !!!!! Y en aura des photo !! Avec tous ces gens qui recoivent leur imac


----------



## bebert (25 Novembre 2004)

Reçu !!! :love:  :love:  :love: 
Mais pas encore déballé.


----------



## mac-aïoli (25 Novembre 2004)

7 semaines d'attente à la fnac  .  Il y a deux jours je me décide à passer une commande sur l'Apple Store et .... miracle: shipped aujourd'hui   .
Quand je pense que ça fait 15 jour que j'hésité à passer une autre commande.

Il me semble évident qu'Apple traite ses clients en priorité.

Au fait les delais ont été diminués sur le store aujourd'hui.


----------



## NightWalker (25 Novembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> 7 semaines d'attente à la fnac  .  Il y a deux jours je me décide à passer une commande sur l'Apple Store et .... miracle: shipped aujourd'hui   .
> Quand je pense que ça fait 15 jour que j'hésité à passer une autre commande.
> 
> Il me semble évident qu'Apple traite ses clients en priorité.
> ...


 Tu l'as commandé à la Fnac ? laquelle ?  Puisque normalement la fnac fait une commande groupée pour toutes les Fnac ? il y aura des chances que le mien soit shipped aujourd'hui aussi ??? j'ai pas encore réussi à les avoir...

 Sinon, c'est vrai que sur le store les délais sont tombés à 5 - 7 jours...


----------



## NightWalker (25 Novembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Reçu !!! :love:  :love:  :love:
> Mais pas encore déballé.


  N'oublies pas les traditions... 

  D'ailleurs dans le forum des switch il y a un thread spécial pour la séance de déballage...


----------



## trevise (25 Novembre 2004)

A ce rythme, il ne va rester que les galériens de la Fnac sur ce thread....

Félicitations à tous les heureux papas ! (vous avez remarqué qu'on félicite les possesseurs d'Imacs comme s'ils venaient d'avoir un bébé ?)


----------



## bebert (25 Novembre 2004)

Je viens juste de le sortir de son carton (je précise que je suis au boulot et que j'ai malheureusement pas trop de temps à consacrer au bébé).
Il transpire de condensation !!! :affraid:
Je vais donc le laisser évacuer ce trop plein de sueur (ça doit être l'émotion ) avant de le brancher, a+.
 :love:


----------



## mac-aïoli (25 Novembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as commandé à la Fnac ? laquelle ?  Puisque normalement la fnac fait une commande groupée pour toutes les Fnac ? il y aura des chances que le mien soit shipped aujourd'hui aussi ??? j'ai pas encore réussi à les avoir...
> 
> Sinon, c'est vrai que sur le store les délais sont tombés à 5 - 7 jours...



Escuses moi, j'ai du mal m'exprimer. C' est la commande que j'ai passé sur l'Apple Store qui est Shipped aujourd'hui.
Pour la fnac je n'ai toujnours pas de nouvelle. Je vais demain annuler ma commande.


Je suis ravi qu'il soit shipped, mais bon il n'est toujours pas sur mon bureau.

Bon courage.


----------



## mac-aïoli (25 Novembre 2004)

Ah, j'ai quelques problèmes avec le tracking. Le lien que donne Apple (un numero à 20 chiffres) ne fonctionne pas .

J'ai:

1 shipped 25/11/2004
Invoice No.: 90xxxxxxxx
Carrier: TNT Nederland
B.V.
Tracking number(s):
Le lien avec les numeros


Quelqu'un peut il m'expliquer.


----------



## bebert (25 Novembre 2004)

Es-tu allé sur voir ce site en saisissant les 10 premiers chiffres de ton numéro d'expédition ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (25 Novembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Es-tu allé sur voir ce site en saisissant les 10 premiers chiffres de ton numéro d'expédition ?



Oui c'est ce que j'avais fait.
Enfait je n'avais pas le bon numero. Maintenant ça marche.
Merci bebert.


----------



## mac-aïoli (25 Novembre 2004)

Ah , une autre question: Les delais de livraison entre Shanghai et la destination finale sont-ils très aléatoires ou est-ce toujours à peu près la même chose?


----------



## bebert (25 Novembre 2004)

12 jours pour mon cas.


TADAAA !!!





 :love:


----------



## mac-aïoli (25 Novembre 2004)

"Putain 12 jours"


----------



## Machistador (25 Novembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> 12 jours pour mon cas.
> 
> 
> TADAAA !!!
> ...



Bravo Bebert, moi depuis ce soir je suis full bluetooth, je me suis payé le clavier apple BT chez mon revendeur (tres sympa d'ailleurs, Acta à Montpellier), c vraiment trop la classe aucun fils sur le bureau.

La soursi macmice marche bien mais est moins precise que la apple à fil.


J'essairai de preparer un petit reportage switch, en parlant de ca, quasiment toutes les pieces de mon pc sont vendues, j'ai donc definitivement tourné une page  :love: 


A+
Michael


----------



## juv (25 Novembre 2004)

Tiens un petit poste pour mon 47ème jour d'attente 

  Je me demande si je vais pas commander une autre machine à la place.

  Mon revendeur ne me donne que trés peu d'espoir, d'ailleurs je le sens un peu désabusé sur le coup...

  Doit pas être bon d'être revendeur apple en ce moment ...


----------



## yoffy (25 Novembre 2004)

Applestore :.........iMac 20" ... Expédié sous: 5 - 7 jours
Livraison gratuite!

Ils sont impayables!......


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Applestore :.........iMac 20" ... Expédié sous: 5 - 7 jours
> Livraison gratuite!
> 
> Ils sont impayables!......



ce n'est pas une raison pour oublier de les payer !


----------



## DarKOrange (26 Novembre 2004)

Ca y est il est arrivé    

C'est mon premier Mac, et je suis sur le c... j'en suis tombé amoureux dès l'install (le cube en 3d qui tourne). Sur mon bureau j'ai mon PC et mon Mac et du coup XP a une allure d'ancètre de l'informatique à côté d'OS X.
Enfin tout ça pour dire que l'imac G5 ça déchire même si effectivement il n'est pas silencieux


----------



## DandyWarhol (26 Novembre 2004)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Enfin tout ça pour dire que l'imac G5 ça déchire même si effectivement il n'est pas silencieux


Ca j'ai jamais compris.
Certains disent qu'il est hyper silencieux et d'autres disent le contraire. Moi je l'ai jamais entendu fonctionner..
Qu'en est-il alors?


----------



## Machistador (26 Novembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Ca j'ai jamais compris.
> Certains disent qu'il est hyper silencieux et d'autres disent le contraire. Moi je l'ai jamais entendu fonctionner..
> Qu'en est-il alors?


Il fait un peu de bruit la nuit quand tout est calme, par contre le jour avec le bruit de la vie c inaudible, j'ai beaucoup travaillé sur mes anciens pc au silence de fonctionement et je peux te dire qu'à part du full passif il n'y a pas plus silencieux que cet imac : je parle bien sur pour les puissances actuelles pas d'un G4 800 tournesol ou d'un 400DV en full passif 

Ma derniere config pc etait tres silencieuse mais moins que l'imac, je v tester l'imac la nuit en le mettant en perf minimal juste pour surfer, pour voir si il soufle moins car actuelement l'air expulsé est totalement froid (perf maximale et usage unique de safari), il y a donc des chances que la machine regule ses ventillos en fonction de la temperature interne 


Une autre piste serait de savoir si tous les imacs G5 sont équipés en seagate... moi il l'est et je n'ai aucun bruit de gratage, faut que j'essai d'eteindre le DD pour voir si on entend la difference.

A+
Michael


----------



## bebert (26 Novembre 2004)

Je le trouve plus silencieux que le quicksilver qu'il remplace (pourtant sous le bureau).
Ceci dit, il n'est pas encore entré en pleine puissance.
En tout cas cet écran 20", c'est la classe ! Juste un tout petit peu décu par la finition façon "ipod".
 :love:


----------



## DarKOrange (26 Novembre 2004)

Machistador a dit:
			
		

> Il fait un peu de bruit la nuit quand tout est calme, par contre le jour avec le bruit de la vie c inaudible, j'ai beaucoup travaillé sur mes anciens pc au silence de fonctionement et je peux te dire qu'à part du full passif il n'y a pas plus silencieux que cet imac : je parle bien sur pour les puissances actuelles pas d'un G4 800 tournesol ou d'un 400DV en full passif
> 
> Ma derniere config pc etait tres silencieuse mais moins que l'imac, je v tester l'imac la nuit en le mettant en perf minimal juste pour surfer, pour voir si il soufle moins car actuelement l'air expulsé est totalement froid (perf maximale et usage unique de safari), il y a donc des chances que la machine regule ses ventillos en fonction de la temperature interne
> 
> ...


c'est certainement que tu es tombé sur un iMac silencieux. Moi quand je joue à civ III les ventilos tournent en permanence à fond et fond du bruit jusqu'à couvrir la bande sonore du jeu ... et perso mon PC ne fait pas plus de bruit au repos que mon iMac


----------



## WebOliver (26 Novembre 2004)

Concernant les bruits, les grésillements, schlonk, bams de l'iMac G5, il est préférable, et même très souhaitable de faire part de vos témoignages ici: Bruit de l'iMac G5.


----------



## lebrisrm (26 Novembre 2004)

salut a tous
ca fait 1 semaine que je me suis inscrit au forum suite a l'achat d'un Imac G5 17 pouces 1.8 GHZ sur l'apple store
j'ai rajouté 256Mo de mémoire , pris bluetooth clavier et souris sans fil et une carte airport extreme
commande validée vendredi dernier et en attente d'expedition
j'espere que ca va pas trainer meme si je crois que je vais faire comme tout le monde et prendre mon mal en patience
il s'agit de mon premier mac et je suis deja persuadé d'etre enchanter par mon achat
je vous tiendrais au courant de tout ca notamment de son arrivée
merci pour ce forum et pour vos commentaires qui me font vivre par procuration
a tres bientot


----------



## mac-aïoli (26 Novembre 2004)

Bienvenue lebrisrm


----------



## trevise (26 Novembre 2004)

Bienvenue chez les pommiers   
Ne t'en fait pas pour ton Imac, un 17" commandé sur l'Applestore, ça ne devrait plus tarder. Les retards semblent affecter désomais essentiellement les 20" achetés dans d'autres boutiques.


----------



## juv (26 Novembre 2004)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Les retards semblent affecter désomais essentiellement les 20" achetés dans d'autres boutiques.


 Et voilà tout se barre dans ce bas monde on peu même plus acheter dans sa ch'tite boutique du coin, les ventilos font du bruit et Laird Hamilton fait des pubs pour une carte bleu...tout se barre...


----------



## Kr!st0f (26 Novembre 2004)

J'ai failli avoir une crise cardiaque a cause de Kuehne & Nagel.
 En fait, mon statut etait resté bloqué sur *"departed from product source"  *depuis le 18/11.
 J'ai ai donc conclus qu'il etait encore et toujours a Shangai n'étant pas passé par les etapes du style *"Flight Booked".
*Seulement voila, aujourd'hui j'ai eu la lueur d'esprit de regarder chez TNT et oh stupeur j'ai pu m'apercevoir que mon colis etait pris en charge par leurs soins...
 Coup de tel a TNT, bonjour blablablabla livraison prevue entre 14h et 18h le mardi 30/11 .
 Moi qui pensait qu'il y avait un probléme avec ma commande... je me sens bien bête a présent.

 Comme quoi, le tracking c'est bien mais seulement quand c'est mis a jour, sinon ça énerve un peu.
 Vivement mardi.


----------



## zegutfan (26 Novembre 2004)

lebrisrm a dit:
			
		

> salut a tous
> ca fait 1 semaine que je me suis inscrit au forum suite a l'achat d'un Imac G5 17 pouces 1.8 GHZ sur l'apple store
> j'ai rajouté 256Mo de mémoire , pris bluetooth clavier et souris sans fil et une carte airport extreme
> commande validée vendredi dernier et en attente d'expedition
> ...


Salut,

J'ai commandé la même config que toi le 6/11, passé shipped le 20/11 et il devrait être sur mon bureau  début décembre...

C'est mon premier Mac aussi et je suis super impatient :love: 

Je commencais à croire que j'étais le seul a commander un 17" !!!

Ca va switcher sec ! 

Perso je garde mon pc pour Linux  histoire d'avoir deux systèmes qui seront d'la balle ...


----------



## Nikopol87 (26 Novembre 2004)

Question :  as t on le droit de pourrir son revendeur...dans mon cas j'en suis a 6 semaines depuis ma commande et a chaque fois que je demande j'ai le droit a une secretaire qui me dit : on sait pas... et cela commence a me saouler grave surtout apres avoir versé un accompte de 30%... ON SAIT PAS ON SAIT PAS  discours de tous les revendeurs (sur Paris??) doit on leur faire confiance ou demander le remboursement de son accompte pour commander sur l'AS ? j'ai mon ibook je bosse tout le temps avec partout mais le soir... un 20" devrait m'attendre sur mon bureau ... snifff

Nico ...qui attends et qui attends et qui patiente..


----------



## mac-aïoli (26 Novembre 2004)

Je pense qu'on a parfaitement le droit de pourrir son revendeur, même s'il n'y est pour rien.
Moi, j'ai laissé tomber la fnac (plus d'un mois et demi d'attente et leur oui bientôt et on sait pas...). pour passer commande sur l'Apple Store. Et apparement ça va plus vite  .
courage Nikopol87


----------



## Nikopol87 (26 Novembre 2004)

je parle bien sur d'un revendeur spécialisé mac et certainement un des plus connu....sniff(again)


----------



## yoffy (26 Novembre 2004)

Citation:

Posté par yoffy

Applestore :.........iMac 20" ... Expédié sous: 5 - 7 jours
Livraison gratuite!

Ils sont impayables!......



			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas une raison pour oublier de les payer !


Sans rire (voir signature ) pour les payer il faut que le produit sorte de l'usine.Si il ne sort pas les Apple ne peuvent rien reçevoir :...ils sont impayables !  

J'ai bien essayé mais à chaque fois ils m'envoyaient un courrier pour reporter......et j'ai laissé tomber   :rateau: 

(peut être que Monsieur Apple a déja trop d'argent!)

Ps: nous sommes 40 pour 100 du sondage dans ce cas.


----------



## trevise (26 Novembre 2004)

Et cinquante jours d'attente, ça s'arrose   
 Pour fêter l'événement, ma vieille tour PC pas belle s'est mise à faire un bruit inquiétant... faudrait pas qu'Apple attende trop pour me livrer l'ordinateur que personne sait où il est (pas chez moi en tout cas)


----------



## juv (26 Novembre 2004)

Coup de tél du revendeur : livraison prévu lundi...

 Les livraisons s'accélèrent !

 la tension monte


----------



## ricenter (27 Novembre 2004)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> J'ai failli avoir une crise cardiaque a cause de Kuehne & Nagel.
> En fait, mon statut etait resté bloqué sur *"departed from product source" *depuis le 18/11.
> J'ai ai donc conclus qu'il etait encore et toujours a Shangai n'étant pas passé par les etapes du style *"Flight Booked".*
> Seulement voila, aujourd'hui j'ai eu la lueur d'esprit de regarder chez TNT et oh stupeur j'ai pu m'apercevoir que mon colis etait pris en charge par leurs soins...
> ...


Et bien moi c'est pareil depuis le 18/11 mon Imac reste bloqué à Shanghaï. Hier je regarde le suivi TNT et au surprise mon Bon de commande s'affiche. Appel à TNT, bilan livraison mardi comme le tien.

Par contre il va transiter par Liège (dixit TNT) d'où il partira Lundi pour Marseille.

Encore quelques jours.......


----------



## Kr!st0f (27 Novembre 2004)

Oué, en tout cas si c'était une blague de la part de K&N c'était pas drôle


----------



## lionceau33 (27 Novembre 2004)

Si environ 6 semaines (toujours pas livré), c'est un rythme de croisière, eh ben !!!!!!!!!!!

Heureusement que dans dans mon boulot je suis + réactif.
De plus sachant qu'un ordi perd de sa valeur tous les mois (y qu'à voir les côtes), ça vaut une sacré ristourne normalement. Mais bon, c'est Apple & vive la firme à la pomme qui est inventive et me fait rêver depuis 1990


----------



## trevise (27 Novembre 2004)

IL EST LA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 La Fnac Digitale vient de m'envoyer un mail : le petit Imac G5 20" attend son papa à l'accueil !

 :love::love:

 Les photos arrivent, j'espère que ça annonce une grande livraison pour tous les galériens de MacGé !


----------



## lionceau33 (27 Novembre 2004)

eh bien merci pour l'info, et en espérant que ce soit le week-end des bonnes nouvelles ;-)   :rateau:    :love:


----------



## Nikopol87 (27 Novembre 2004)

la question du jour : j'appele mon revendeur ??? et je gueule encore ????


----------



## zegutfan (27 Novembre 2004)

Ca y est !!! Je suis passé chez TNT 

 Ca vient ...

 27 Nov 2004     00:08     Eindhoven     Shipped From Originating Depot 
 26 Nov 2004     21:01     Arnhem Hub     Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
 26 Nov 2004     20:59     Arnhem Hub     Consignment Received At Transit Point

 J'y crois pour le début de la semaine prochaine


----------



## NightWalker (27 Novembre 2004)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> IL EST LA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> La Fnac Digitale vient de m'envoyer un mail : le petit Imac G5 20" attend son papa à l'accueil !
> 
> ...



Tu l'as commandé quand ton iMac G5 à la Fnac ? juste pour avoir une idée, car j'ai commandé le mien le 30/10 à la Fnac Bdx. Peut-être qu'ils ont reçu le mien aussi, je n'arrive pas à les avoir au tel... remarque c'est le samedi et il fait beau à Bordeaux en ce moment... Il doit y avoir gavé du monde...


----------



## mac-aïoli (27 Novembre 2004)

Il met combien de temps à prendre l'avion mon iMac une fois que l'avion est reservé?


----------



## Machistador (27 Novembre 2004)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> IL EST LA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> La Fnac Digitale vient de m'envoyer un mail : le petit Imac G5 20" attend son papa à l'accueil !
> 
> ...



Fais petter les photos coco  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## trevise (27 Novembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as commandé quand ton iMac G5 à la Fnac ? juste pour avoir une idée, car j'ai commandé le mien le 30/10 à la Fnac Bdx. Peut-être qu'ils ont reçu le mien aussi, je n'arrive pas à les avoir au tel... remarque c'est le samedi et il fait beau à Bordeaux en ce moment... Il doit y avoir gavé du monde...



Commandé le 26/10 à la Fnac Digitale Paris. Ce qui est intéressant, c'est que c'est leur deuxième livraison en deux semaines : je crois que Apple a enfin ouvert les vannes.


----------



## NOMOTION (27 Novembre 2004)

Nikopol87,
je crois avoir deviné à quel revendeur tu fais référence...
et je suis dans le même cas que toi:
20' commandé le 27/10 et toujours la même réponse de "l'ingénieur commercial" (sic!):"ON SAIT PAS, soyez patient..."
Euh, oui, mais y'a des limites...
Est-ce du à ce revendeur en particulier?...hum hum...


----------



## NightWalker (27 Novembre 2004)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Commandé le 26/10 à la Fnac Digitale Paris. Ce qui est intéressant, c'est que c'est leur deuxième livraison en deux semaines : je crois que Apple a enfin ouvert les vannes.



Bon on attend les photos...   

Comme il faisait beau cette après midi à Bordeaux du coup je suis allé voir à la Fnac... et ouiiii ils ont reçu 10 iMac... et nonnnnnnnn je suis 11ème sur la liste d'attente.... rhââââ...

Mais il semblerait qu'ils attendent une autre livraison cette semaine... peut-être...


----------



## coufra (27 Novembre 2004)

Je viens de recevoir mon iMac 20 pouces. Je l'avais commandé en CTO, c'est à dire avec les options bluetooth, airport et 1 Go de Ram. Pour l'instant, seuls, les iMac standards ont été ou sont en cours de livraison. 
Maintenant les livraisons commencent mais il y aura encore du retard car pour ma part, je l'avais commandé le 31 août.
Maintenant je découvre ce petit bijou, il ne fait aucun bruit et la dalle est superbe. Par contre il faut prévoir des rallondes USB et Firewire car ce n'est pas pratique d'utiliser les connecteurs derrière l'écran, c'est pour l'instant sont seul petit défaut.


----------



## NightWalker (27 Novembre 2004)

Salut et bienvenue Coufra...

N'oublies la tradition MacGé... la séances photos du déballage...  

Sinon, pour le problème de cables... tu as pris une option Bluetooth non ? pourquoi ne pas prendre clavier et souris bluetooth ??


----------



## zegutfan (27 Novembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Il met combien de temps à prendre l'avion mon iMac une fois que l'avion est reservé?


 Pour moi c'etait le même jour !

 Pour info:
 24 nov 04     30 10     departed direct         Apple Shanghai     26 nov 04
 24 nov 04     40 69     accept scanned at EDC         KN Luxemburg     26 nov 04
 21 nov 04     32 55     flight departed         Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai
 21 nov 04     32 05     Flight Booked             Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai
 19 nov 04     30 60     departed from product source     Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai
 19 nov 04     05 00     boxes scanned             Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai
 19 nov 04     30 64     Departed from source         Apple Shanghai     
 19 nov 04     00 05     Data received from supplier     Apple Shanghai

 Ensuite ca passe chez TNT et moi j'en suis là :

 27 Nov 2004     00:08     Eindhoven     Shipped From Originating Depot 
 26 Nov 2004     21:01     Arnhem Hub     Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
 26 Nov 2004     20:59     Arnhem Hub     Consignment Received At Transit Point 

 Bon courage...


----------



## peyret (27 Novembre 2004)

Ils arrivent :
"pas avant 92 jours"
J'ai toujours le record ? d'attente....
Qui dit mieux !

lp


----------



## coufra (27 Novembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Salut et bienvenue Coufra...
> 
> N'oublies la tradition MacGé... la séances photos du déballage...
> 
> Sinon, pour le problème de cables... tu as pris une option Bluetooth non ? pourquoi ne pas prendre clavier et souris bluetooth ??



Le clavier et la souris sont bluetooth, mais il faut connecter l'imprimante, la clé USB, Eye TV 200, mon disque dur 60 Go FireWire. Tous n'est pas encore sans fil ...... c'est pour la révision 2.


----------



## Miss Parker (27 Novembre 2004)

Salut à tous,

Je suis en train de partager la joie de ce cher Trévise qui vient de recevoir (enfin !) son Imac. J'ai une petite pensée pour tous ceux qui n'ont pas encore eu cette chance, notamment Peyret et Mac Aïoli (un jour, l'avion décolera de Shangaï !). Pour les photos, pas de panique, on en a pris plein !

Bon courage à tous !

Miss Parker


----------



## yoffy (27 Novembre 2004)

Miss Parker a dit:
			
		

> .


Bonsoir Miss,

Très sympathique ton message ! Alors...............fait il du bruit ?  :mouais:......


----------



## Miss Parker (28 Novembre 2004)

Non, pas de bruit.

En tout cas beaucoup moins que le serveur acheté rue de Montgallet qui tourne dans ma chambre et m'empêche de dormir !

Non, sans rire, il est très silencieux, pas de problème.

Bonne soirée

Miss Parker


----------



## trevise (28 Novembre 2004)

Re-bpnjour en direct de l'Imac G5 20".
Première impression : l'écran est gigantesque (par rapport à un 17" CRT Yiama) c'est vraiment la baffe du siècle !
Deuxième impression : il est vraiment silencieux : ma vieille tour PC fait dix fois plus de bruit que cette merveille.
troisième impression : même avec 256 mo  de RAM, la puissance est impressionnante par rapport à mo Ibook G4 640 mo Ram. Le G5, c'est une autre planète (sur garageband, c'est bluffant).
Je suis fou de cette merveille, ceux qui attendent encore n'attendent pas pour rien : préparez vous au choc de votre vie !


----------



## trevise (28 Novembre 2004)

Coufra : bienvenue et longue vie chez Macgé
Nightwalker : le temps de retoucher les photos et ça arrive !


----------



## Apca (28 Novembre 2004)

Si vous avez ou quand vous aurez des galeries, n'hésitez pas à les poster dans ce thread ICI il est fait pour ca et on attends, des photo


----------



## Machistador (28 Novembre 2004)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Re-bpnjour en direct de l'Imac G5 20".
> Première impression : l'écran est gigantesque (par rapport à un 17" CRT Yiama) c'est vraiment la baffe du siècle !
> Deuxième impression : il est vraiment silencieux : ma vieille tour PC fait dix fois plus de bruit que cette merveille.
> troisième impression : même avec 256 mo  de RAM, la puissance est impressionnante par rapport à mo Ibook G4 640 mo Ram. Le G5, c'est une autre planète (sur garageband, c'est bluffant).
> Je suis fou de cette merveille, ceux qui attendent encore n'attendent pas pour rien : préparez vous au choc de votre vie !



Moi aussi j'en suis zinzin de mon imacG5 20"

Tu a commandé la corsaire?


----------



## ricenter (28 Novembre 2004)

zegutfan a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est !!! Je suis passé chez TNT
> 
> Ca vient ...
> 
> ...


même lignes que toi....bon courage ils arrivent ......


----------



## iPhil (28 Novembre 2004)

zegutfan a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi c'etait le même jour !
> 
> Pour info:
> 24 nov 04     30 10     departed direct         Apple Shanghai     26 nov 04
> ...


 Moi je crois que le mien est dans l'avion qui suit...
 L'appareil photo est prêt ... 

25 nov 04 flight departed Apple Shanghai
24 nov 04 Flight Booked Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai
23 nov 04 departed from product source Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai
23 nov 04 boxes scanned Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai
23 nov 04 Data received from supplier Apple Shanghai
23 nov 04 Departed from source Apple Shanghai


----------



## trevise (28 Novembre 2004)

Machistador a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'en suis zinzin de mon imacG5 20"
> 
> Tu a commandé la corsaire?



Pas encore, mais ce sera fait cette semaine : 2 x 512 mo. Je l'ai vu hier à Surcouf à 83¤,pour les parisiens c'est une bonne affaire.


----------



## Machistador (28 Novembre 2004)

bon alors mr trevise, et ces photos, ca vient  :love:


----------



## mac-aïoli (28 Novembre 2004)

Merci Zegutfan.
Le mien est flight booked (Apple Shanghai) depuis deux jours, puis plus rien.  


bon courage à tous ceux qui attendent.

Moi aussi je veux voir les photos.


----------



## Nikopol87 (28 Novembre 2004)

Nomotion..
on parle de G ?? celui qui traite c clients comme de la m... car ceux ci sont des accros et qu'ils connaissent déjà le produit... à la tête du client la livraison j'ai l'impression !! wait and see...


----------



## trevise (28 Novembre 2004)

Machistador a dit:
			
		

> bon alors mr trevise, et ces photos, ca vient  :love:



ça arrive, ça arrive... je viens de passer la journée à récupérer tout mon boxon stocké sur l'ignoble PC. Pour les photos, j'habite un charmant appartement qui à la particularité d'avoir des murs blancs et pas des masses de luminosité (surtout avec le temps qu'il fait). Résultat :
- je mets le flash : on ne voit rien, tout est blanc
- je ne mets pas le flash : on ne voit rien, tout est noir
Je vais retoucher mes photos pour qu'elles soient présentables, mais ça prendra un peu de temps  :rose:


----------



## Machistador (28 Novembre 2004)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> - je mets le flash : on ne voit rien, tout est blanc
> - je ne mets pas le flash : on ne voit rien, tout est noir



Ne soit pas si binaire


----------



## trevise (28 Novembre 2004)

C'est mon côté PC (difficile de perdre les mauvaises habitudes).


----------



## ricenter (28 Novembre 2004)

*voilà le seul tracking que j'ai eu du 18/11 date du "shippement"*
*Ensuite silence radio jusqu'au 26.*

Shipment Picked Up (CNSHA02) 18 Nov 2004 10:26 

*Même K&N mentionnait :*

18 nov 0430 60departed from product sourceApple Shanghai 
18 nov 0405 00boxes scannedKuehne & Nagel Shanghai 
18 nov 0400 05Data received from supplierApple Shanghai

*Le 26 tout c débloquer, j'ai eu le suivi TNT suivant :*

27 Nov 2004 00:08 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot 
26 Nov 2004 14:10 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 


*Par contre toujours pareil chez K&N et sur AS je n'ai eu qu'une info le samedi 17/11:*

Shipment Picked Up (CNSHA02) 18 Nov 2004 10:26 
Cleared Customs DUIVEN, GE, NL 26 Nov 2004 13:10 
Shipment Picked Up EINDHOVEN, NB, NL 26 Nov 2004 23:08


----------



## Machistador (28 Novembre 2004)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> C'est mon côté PC (difficile de perdre les mauvaises habitudes).



En parlant d'habitudes, quelle va etre ta politique concernant la souris : BT? clic droit, roulette ou Apple powaaaaa?

A+
Michael


----------



## slint (28 Novembre 2004)

*                  Shipped      *



*1 Shipped  20/11/2004*



*Invoice No. : 9................*



*Carrier : TNT Nederland B.V.*


           depuis plus de nouvelles depuis le 20/11
  kes ki se passe?
  sur apecode:
  18 nov departed from product source Apple Shanghai
  18nov boxes scanned Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai
  18 nov Data received from supplier Apple Shanghai
  rien à bouger j'en peu plus je veux mon imac!!!!


----------



## NightWalker (29 Novembre 2004)

Slint,

Tu as regardé sur le site de TNT (TNT.fr), la suite du suivi se passe chez eux... Utilises les dix derniers chiffres sur le site de TNT International ...


----------



## ricenter (29 Novembre 2004)

slint a dit:
			
		

> * Shipped *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comme le dit le titre, je crois que ton Imac est soit à eindhoven soit déjà à Garanor pour une livraison aujourd'hui....Le seul truc bizarre que tu ai c notifié shipped le 20/11 alors qu'il est déjà sorti de prod depuis le 18/11 Bizarre....Bizarre....

L'info que j'ai c que les parisiens ou proche de paris seront livrés aujourd'hui et ceux du Sud (lyon granoble compris) le seront (après un passage à Liège) mardi. A moins qu'il y est eu un départ aujourd'hui à 00h00. Dans ce cas Liège / MArseille en moins de 8/10 heures c jouable donc arrivée à Marseille (marignane) vers les 8 ou 10 heures pour une prise en charge par transporteur locaux.....

Voilà Bonne journée d'attente à tous........


----------



## Kr!st0f (29 Novembre 2004)

Le miens est arrivé a Strasbourg ce matin à 6H35 exactement.
 Je l'aurais demain certainement 

 L'appareil photo est en charge


----------



## zegutfan (29 Novembre 2004)

Ben moi j'en suis toujours là:

 27 Nov 2004     00:08     Eindhoven     Shipped From Originating Depot 
 26 Nov 2004     21:01     Arnhem Hub     Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
 26 Nov 2004     20:59     Arnhem Hub     Consignment Received At Transit Point 

 Mais je pense que les camions ne peuvent pas circuler le week-end !

 Alors aujourd'hui peut-être ou alors demain ...

 Y'a d'la route jusqu'à Annecy


----------



## ivremort (29 Novembre 2004)

Moi aussi j'ai fait une demande d'adoption pour un IMac 20", mais les procédures sont longues et difficiles... 

Je vais peut-être prendre l'avion pour aller chercher moi-même en Thaïlande.


----------



## mac-aïoli (29 Novembre 2004)

ivremort a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'ai fait une demande d'adoption pour un IMac 20", mais les procédures sont longues et difficiles...
> 
> Je vais peut-être prendre l'avion pour aller chercher moi-même en Thaïlande.




Les iMac ne s'adoptent pas en thaïlande mais en Chine.


----------



## zegutfan (29 Novembre 2004)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> Le miens est arrivé a Strasbourg ce matin à 6H35 exactement.
> Je l'aurais demain certainement
> 
> L'appareil photo est en charge


 ARRRGGgghhh !

 Semblerait que tu vas gagner la course à la livraison d'iMac :hein:

 Les photos, les photos ...


----------



## mac-aïoli (29 Novembre 2004)

Le mien est toujours Flight booked depuis trois jours


----------



## DandyWarhol (29 Novembre 2004)

*N'empeche, vous avez tous bien du courage..! * :sleep:


----------



## Kr!st0f (29 Novembre 2004)

Ayé, Out of delivery.
 Finalement ça pourrait bien être pour aujourd'hui.
 Commande passé le 17/11 en passe d'être livrée, bien vu le delai


----------



## trevise (29 Novembre 2004)

Machistador a dit:
			
		

> En parlant d'habitudes, quelle va etre ta politique concernant la souris : BT? clic droit, roulette ou Apple powaaaaa?



J'ai investi du temps de mon PC dans un ensemble clavier-souris sans fil Logitech Desktop Navigator. Par bonheur, ça marche parfaitement sur mon Imac et le design du clavier (blanc et acier) convient très bien au lok de mon bébé. Je crois que dans l'immédiat, je vais rester comme ça.
Une petite anectode : avec le 20", j'ai du régler la vitesse de la souris au maximum. Sinon c'était galère pour faire passer le curseur d'un bout à l'autre de ce monstre d'écran !


----------



## slint (29 Novembre 2004)

je viens d'appeler apple, ma commande est encore à shanghai!!!! mais la dame de chez apple m'a dit que ca devrait arriver "milieu de semaine"...ouais pas convaincu
 wait and see
 je veux switcher!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ivremort (29 Novembre 2004)

Tiens... rève-je... suis-je fou... malade... dépressif... ivre mort... cinglé... mythomane... schyzophrène...

mon revendeur m'a appelé il y a 10 minutes pour me dire que mon Mac est arrivé!

C'est sûrement une farce. Un IMac G 20", ça vous arrive pas, comme ça, du jour au lendemain, alors qu'on attend depuis à peine 2 mois! Arrêtez de vous moquer de moi, Monsieur Jobs!

Bon, par acquis de conscience, je vais quand même passer au magazin cet après-midi pour vérifier.

Je vous tiens au courant. (Un peu anxieux concernant le bruit de la machine).


PS: avais décidé de garder le IMac finalement après avoir hésité pour un PowerMac mono.


----------



## Kr!st0f (29 Novembre 2004)

Ayé, il est "at home"
 TNT vient de me livrer, go go switcher 

 Je vais prendre des photos.


----------



## NightWalker (29 Novembre 2004)

Salut à tous...


 Bon il semblerait que les livraisons des iMac se sont débloquées... 

 Pour rappel, je suis allé à la Fnac samedi dernier, pour vérifier ma commande. Ils en ont reçu 10 mais comme j'étais le 11ème, c'était raté pour l'avoir ce weekend.

 Et puis surprise, ce matin j'ai reçu un mail de la Fnac m'indiquant que mon iMac est arrivé... ouaiiiisssssssssss.... il y avait une autre livraison ce matin....

 Bon, maintenant si mon chef veut me laisser partir à six heures ce soir j'aurais le temps d'aller le chercher. Sinon, demain à l'heure du déjeuner....


----------



## Machistador (29 Novembre 2004)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> Ayé, il est "at home"
> TNT vient de me livrer, go go switcher
> 
> Je vais prendre des photos.



Phooooooooooootosssssssssssss    :love:    

A+
Michael


----------



## DandyWarhol (29 Novembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Bon, maintenant si mon chef veut me laisser partir à six heures ce soir j'aurais le temps d'aller le chercher....


Fait lui lire l'ensemble du Thread, je crois qu'il sera tellement compréhensif qu'il te donnera meme ton apres midi!!


----------



## Kr!st0f (29 Novembre 2004)

1eres impressions: qu'il est grand , pourtant j'avais un TFT 19" mais il parait minuscule a coté et qu'il est beau 
 Je dois avouer que j'suis un peu desorienté, bientôt les photos quand j'aurais un logiciel ftp dessus .


----------



## juv (29 Novembre 2004)

Imac 20" 1Go arrivé ce matin ! (commandé le 7/10)

 Je l'ai vite installé entre midi et deux : c'est splendide. Pour moi pas de bruit notable.
 Par contre j'ai vu un 17 chez le revendeur qui faisairt le bruit d'un aspirateur !! (il etait malade).

 J'ai vite branché mon dongle bluetooth d-link, reconnue en 1 sec.
 Mon K700i a donc pu ce synchroniser tranquilement en BT !

 Un chtit cordon RJ45 raccordé à mon routeur et me voilà connecté sur le net !
 Petit essai sur le site de ma banque... marche pas bien, par contre avec IE pas de problème. Je pense installer Firefox.

 Ce soir ma femme est prévenue : je dors pas !!

 Ca va être dur d'aller au boulot toucher du PC toute la journée 

 Bref je suis ravi 

 Je sais il manque les photos, ce soir je pense...


----------



## mac-aïoli (29 Novembre 2004)

Mon iMac est passé: 29 nov 04 accept scanned at EDC Apple Shanghai 02 dez 04
                            ( 26 nov 04 Flight booked)


Je comprend pas. Il est toujours à Shanghai? 
Il a pas l'air très dégourdi mon iMac, même pas capable de prendre un avion  
Bon il le prend quand cet avion?


----------



## ivremort (29 Novembre 2004)

Moi aussi je l'ai enfin... magnifique... pas de bruit notable même après avoir lancé toutes les applications que je pouvais... un bruit normal de ventilation... j'avais la trouille, mais non.

Par contre je pige que dalle à OSX! (J'étais sur OS9 ce matin encore...) Il faudra que je m'y fasse... bon, j'y retourne!


----------



## Machistador (29 Novembre 2004)

ivremort a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je l'ai enfin... magnifique... pas de bruit notable même après avoir lancé toutes les applications que je pouvais... un bruit normal de ventilation... j'avais la trouille, mais non.
> 
> Par contre je pige que dalle à OSX! (J'étais sur OS9 ce matin encore...) Il faudra que je m'y fasse... bon, j'y retourne!


T'inquiete ca va venir, moi je suis passé de XP à OSX donc pour toi ce sera pas si dur  

Allez, nous faut un festival de photos ce soir 

A+
Michael


----------



## zegutfan (29 Novembre 2004)

Mon Mac est à Lyon .... ARF ARF    

29 Nov 2004 15:08 Lyon Import Received
27 Nov 2004 00:08 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot
26 Nov 2004 21:01 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point
26 Nov 2004 20:59 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point

Ca y est je craque, le syndrome du switcheur en manque :love: 

Si c'est pas là demain je ne réponds plus de rien:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## ivremort (29 Novembre 2004)

Eh ben voilà... je suis super-heureux... Je m'y attendais pas du tout, à le recevoir aujourd'hui... Je pensais encore une semaine ou deux!
 Premières impressions très positives, un bruit de ventilation normal, pas gênant. j'ai lancé Nanosaur, tout plein d'applications, aucun problème. On l'entend bien sûr, il n'est pas totalement "silencieux", mais rien d'anormal, un souffle régulier. Ouf!
 Par contre je patauge un peu dans OSX... mais ça va venir... j'ai déjà réussi à me connecter à mon réseau Airport, c'est déjà ça.

 Par contre, attention la QUESTION STUPIDE DU JOUR: quelle est la différence entre le bouton rouge et le bouton jaune en haut à gauche des fenêtres ? Je sais, c'est stupide, mais je viens d'OS9...
 Après, je ne pose plus de questions, je sais, ce n'est pas le sujet ici!


----------



## Apca (29 Novembre 2004)

ivremort a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, attention la QUESTION STUPIDE DU JOUR: quelle est la différence entre le bouton rouge et le bouton jaune en haut à gauche des fenêtres ? Je sais, c'est stupide, mais je viens d'OS9...
> Après, je ne pose plus de questions, je sais, ce n'est pas le sujet ici!



Y a pas de question stupide. Le bouton rouge sert à fermer la fenetre et le jaune minimize la fenetre et la met en bas dans le dock


----------



## mac-aïoli (29 Novembre 2004)

Ouaou  toutes ces arrivées en même temps ça laisse rêveur  
Bon ben je prend mon mal en patience


----------



## LCé (29 Novembre 2004)

ivremort a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je l'ai enfin... magnifique... pas de bruit notable même après avoir lancé toutes les applications que je pouvais... un bruit normal de ventilation... j'avais la trouille, mais non.
> 
> Par contre je pige que dalle à OSX! (J'étais sur OS9 ce matin encore...) Il faudra que je m'y fasse... bon, j'y retourne!


Le bruit est bien plus notable quand on sort du mode veille ... On entend clairement la soufflerie se mettre en route (ainsi que le DD) et vient presque tout de suite se superposer un bruit de "moteur" genre "bzzzzzzz"

Voilà  .. si tu n'as pas ça c'est gagné  profite


----------



## mac-aïoli (29 Novembre 2004)

Quelqu'un peut me dire où est mon iMac?

29 nov 04     3010        Depart direct                      Apple Shanghai       2 dez 04
29 nov 04     4069        accept scanned at EDC        KN Luxemburg         2 dez 04


Il est encore à Shanghai ou au Luxembourg?  
Et ça correspond à quoi la date 2 dez 04 (colonne ETA)?


----------



## zegutfan (29 Novembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un peut me dire où est mon iMac?
> 
> 29 nov 04     3010        Depart direct                      Apple Shanghai       2 dez 04
> 29 nov 04     4069        accept scanned at EDC        KN Luxemburg         2 dez 04
> ...


  Il est au Luxembourg !

    Pour info:
    24 nov 04     30 10     departed direct         Apple Shanghai     26 nov 04
    24 nov 04     40 69     accept scanned at EDC         KN Luxemburg     26 nov 04
    21 nov 04     32 55     flight departed         Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai
    21 nov 04     32 05     Flight Booked             Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai
    19 nov 04     30 60     departed from product source     Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai
    19 nov 04     05 00     boxes scanned             Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai
    19 nov 04     30 64     Departed from source         Apple Shanghai     
    19 nov 04     00 05     Data received from supplier     Apple Shanghai

  Ensuite tu vas là:

http://www.tnt.com/country/en_generic.html

 et tu entre ton numero de tracking (ex: 80xxxxxxxx) dans la boite en cochant la case ref et non consignement et tu cliques sur Track:

  Moi ca me donne ca:

  29 Nov 2004     15:08     Lyon                Import Received 
  27 Nov 2004     00:08     Eindhoven        Shipped From Originating Depot 
  26 Nov 2004     21:01     Arnhem Hub     Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
  26 Nov 2004     20:59     Arnhem Hub     Consignment Received At Transit Point

  Voilu !


----------



## mac-aïoli (29 Novembre 2004)

Merci


----------



## slint (29 Novembre 2004)

c'est encore moi!!! voila ce que je viens de lire sur tnt:
  29 Nov 2004 16:17 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 29 Nov 2004 15:35 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 29 Nov 2004 15:35 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point   ca veut dire qu'il est bientot chez moi?
 merqui d'avance


----------



## zegutfan (29 Novembre 2004)

slint a dit:
			
		

> c'est encore moi!!! voila ce que je viens de lire sur tnt:
> 29 Nov 2004 16:17 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 29 Nov 2004 15:35 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 29 Nov 2004 15:35 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point ca veut dire qu'il est bientot chez moi?
> merqui d'avance


  A en croire les posts predecents tu devrais être livré dans les 3-4 jours à venir


----------



## slint (29 Novembre 2004)

cool!!
 merqui zegutfan
 vivement 3-4 jours...


----------



## zegutfan (29 Novembre 2004)

slint a dit:
			
		

> cool!!
> merqui zegutfan
> vivement 3-4 jours...


 C'a n'engage que moi bien sur 

 Ca depend aussi de où tu habite, c'est plus rapide pour la region parisienne et plus long pour la province (genre moi à Annecy !)

 Vu que ca part de Hollande, si tu creche à Lille ca doit booster 

 Moi ca devrait être demain


----------



## trevise (29 Novembre 2004)

C'est que du bonheur, mon bébé a plein de petits frères qui arrivent !!

Pour les nouveaux sur Panther, un indispensable qui m'a bien aidé à l'époque où j'ai switché : http://www.osxfacile.com/index.html

Et félicitations à tous les heureux papas


----------



## iPhil (29 Novembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un peut me dire où est mon iMac?
> 
> 29 nov 04     3010        Depart direct                      Apple Shanghai       2 dez 04
> 29 nov 04     4069        accept scanned at EDC        KN Luxemburg         2 dez 04
> ...




quand je demande ou est mon iMac, j'ai les même reponse que toi ... ils sont peu-être déja copains nos macs ....


----------



## Machistador (29 Novembre 2004)

bah alors meme pas une seule petite photo??   

A+
Michael


----------



## slint (29 Novembre 2004)

c'est necore encore moi
 je suis aller sur apecode.com, voila ce qu'il y a marquer depuis ce soir: 26 nov 04  truck arrived at final destination, shipping point: apple shanghai.
 je recapitule qu'il y a marquer sur tnt depuis ce soir:   29 nov. 2004 16:17 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 29 nov. 2004 15:35 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 29 nov. 2004 15:35 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
   wait and see
 c'est quand meme un peu dur a suivre


----------



## peyret (29 Novembre 2004)

Il va arriver !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

après 90 jours !!!!!!!!! d'attente !!!

demain ou vendredi !!! mardi, mercredi, jeudi, vendredi,
mardi, mercredi, jeudi, vendredi,mardi, mercredi, jeudi, vendredi,
mardi, mercredi, jeudi, vendredi,mardi, mercredi, jeudi, vendredi,
mardi, mercredi, jeudi, vendredi,mardi, mercredi, jeudi, vendredi,

aAAAAA HHHHHHHH !!!!!!! ZiiiiiiiiiiPppppFFFFF !!!! ??
Quuuiiiiiissszzzeeeeee !  Doooooonnng !

        :mouais:  :love:     :bebe:  :casse:  :bebe:     :mouais:   

lp


----------



## Surfer Libre (29 Novembre 2004)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> Il va arriver !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> après 90 jours !!!!!!!!! d'attente !!!


Même pas foutu d'arriver à 100 chez Apple... 
Annule ta commande et recommence!


----------



## Nikopol87 (29 Novembre 2004)

bon ben je v m'agacer encore toute la semaine à vous voir recevoir vos beaux bébés... snifffffffff

Nico


----------



## slint (30 Novembre 2004)

ca bouge!!!
  Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot
  j'espere qu'il va arriver dans la semaine étant donner que j'habite à Toulon...
  comme je dis depuis le debut:
  wait and see..
 je suis en attente de recevoir unIMAC20/1.8G5/512/160G/SD/APX/BTWLKB/F +HP PSC1350 MULTIFUNCTION PRINTER-FR. Commande passée le 12/11 sur apple store
  A biental, dès bientot


----------



## minime (30 Novembre 2004)

Mes parents se sont payé un iMac G5 20" avec un gigot de ram. 

Commandé par téléphone chez un revendeur local le matin, livré l'après midi même.

0,5 jour

New world record !


----------



## mac-aïoli (30 Novembre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Mes parents se sont payé un iMac G5 20" avec un gigot de ram.
> 
> Commandé par téléphone chez un revendeur local le matin, livré l'après midi même.
> 
> ...




Impressionnant  
J'ai bien l'impression que la situation se debloque pour les iMac  .
Quand je pense que ça fera 2 mois pour moi et trois pour certains.


----------



## mac-aïoli (30 Novembre 2004)

iPhil a dit:
			
		

> quand je demande ou est mon iMac, j'ai les même reponse que toi ... ils sont peu-être déja copains nos macs ....




S'ils pouvaient faire une course de relais


----------



## Machistador (30 Novembre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Mes parents se sont payé un iMac G5 20" avec un gigot de ram.
> 
> Commandé par téléphone chez un revendeur local le matin, livré l'après midi même.
> 
> ...


Tu m'as eu Johny... GGGggrrrrrrrrrrr, pour une fois que je tenais un record.... je te hais minimoi    

Je vous le disais la semaine derniere que la situation se debloquait 


A+
Michael


----------



## minime (30 Novembre 2004)

Pour être honnête je crois qu'il s'agit surtout d'un coup de bol, dans l'ensemble les revendeurs ne doivent pas crouler sous les iMac 20".

Celui-ci a été fabriqué durant la semaine du 18 octobre (43e semaine comme indiqué dans le numéro de série).


----------



## slint (30 Novembre 2004)

j'ai appelé tnt et il arrivera "at home" jeudi 2/12, ça c'est une bonne nouvelle!
  j'ai mis le champagne au frais pour jeudi .
  l'attente toujours l'attente
  wait and see...


----------



## zegutfan (30 Novembre 2004)

slint a dit:
			
		

> j'ai appelé tnt et il arrivera "at home" jeudi 2/12, ça c'est une bonne nouvelle!
> j'ai mis le champagne au frais pour jeudi .
> l'attente toujours l'attente
> wait and see...


  Pas trop mauvaise la prediction sur ce coup là  Quand je dis Jeudi, je dis Jeudi 

  Le miens arrive ... TODAY :rateau::love:

  30 Nov 2004     08:34     Lyon                Out For Delivery 
  29 Nov 2004     15:08     Lyon                Import Received 
  27 Nov 2004     00:08     Eindhoven        Shipped From Originating Depot 
  26 Nov 2004     21:01     Arnhem Hub     Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
  26 Nov 2004     20:59     Arnhem Hub     Consignment Received At Transit Point 

  ARF ARF ARF ... :rateau:


----------



## slint (30 Novembre 2004)

zegutfan a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop mauvaise la prediction sur ce coup là  Quand je dis Jeudi, je dis Jeudi
> 
> Le miens arrive ... TODAY :rateau::love:
> 
> ...


  cool!!! je t'envie un peu  mais mon attente va bientot prendre fin aussi
 sinon quand j'ai appelé tnt j'ai bien insisté sur mon adresse, qui est un lieu dit en disant que le livreur m'appelle(g donner mon portable aussi peu pas me rater) avant pour lui expliquer, apres tout ce que j'ai lu sur les forums macG il m'a paru necessaire de le dire.


----------



## zegutfan (30 Novembre 2004)

C'est clair !

 J'ai également appelé TNT et l'adresse qu'ils avaient était incomplete 

 J'ai l'impression que la connexion Apple-TNT a des fuites


----------



## mac-aïoli (30 Novembre 2004)

Selon le tracking, mon iMac est:
30 nov 04  9075  truck arrived at final destination/   Aplle Shanghai/ 01 dez 04
29 nov 04  3010  depart direct/  KN Luxemburg
29 nov 04  4069  Accept scanned at EDC/ KN Luxemburg/  02 dez 04
29 nov 04  4060  Arrived at EDC/  KN Luxemburg/  02 dez 04



QUand est-ce que je récupere le tracking TNT?


----------



## ivremort (30 Novembre 2004)

une petite photo... peut-être trop compressée... mais bon.

 Un jour après, toujours content! je commence à comprendre OSX, je me suis bien marré à voir comment je pataugeais la première heure!

 L'écran est splendide, par contre le son moyen, et il faut que je m'habitue encore au clavier dont les touches sont plus rapprochées que sur mon ancien Mac de bureau. 

 Sinon tout est OK, beau, agréable, génial. Mac quoi!


----------



## mac-aïoli (30 Novembre 2004)

(Ivremort, il est magnifique
 :love:  :love:


----------



## zegutfan (30 Novembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Selon le tracking, mon iMac est:
> 30 nov 04 9075 truck arrived at final destination/ Aplle Shanghai/ 01 dez 04
> 29 nov 04 3010 depart direct/ KN Luxemburg
> 29 nov 04 4069 Accept scanned at EDC/ KN Luxemburg/ 02 dez 04
> ...


Peut-être que ton numero de track TNT est erroné :hein: 

Ca doit être un numero a dix chiffres commencant par 80xxxxxxxx tu dois pouvoir cliquer directement sur le lien qui ce trouve à gauche du tableau dans www.apecode.com.

Vu tes infos tu devrais être dans TNT


----------



## Machistador (30 Novembre 2004)

super la photo, c encore plus joli sans les fils.

Hier soir je me suis finalement pris la souris apple BT, c vraiment une bonne souris, prise en main, poid, precision, fiabilité de la liaison BT, rien a voir avec la macmice BT   Tant pis pour la roulette et le clic droit.

En tout cas esthetiquement l'ensemble wireless apple est top

A+
Michael


----------



## mac-aïoli (30 Novembre 2004)

zegutfan a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être que ton numero de track TNT est erroné :hein:
> 
> Ca doit être un numero a dix chiffres commencant par 80xxxxxxxx tu dois pouvoir cliquer directement sur le lien qui ce trouve à gauche du tableau dans www.apecode.com.
> 
> Vu tes infos tu devrais être dans TNT




Ben mon numero de track marche avec apecode ( et c'est bien le numero qui commence par 80), mais quand je clique sur le lien vers TNT je n'ai rien ou plutôt : un truc comme :"not found..."


----------



## zegutfan (30 Novembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Ben mon numero de track marche avec apecode ( et c'est bien le numero qui commence par 80), mais quand je clique sur le lien vers TNT je n'ai rien ou plutôt : un truc comme :"not found..."


 Dans mon cas il a fallu deux jours entre :

      24 nov 04     30 10     departed direct         Apple Shanghai     26 nov 04

 et :

    26 Nov 2004     20:59     Arnhem Hub     Consignment Received At Transit Point

 qui est le debut du tracking TNT.

 donc si tu as eu:

  29 nov 04  3010  depart direct/  KN Luxemburg

 tu devrais apparaitre dans TNT vers le 1er decembre 

 CQFD


----------



## mac-aïoli (30 Novembre 2004)

zegutfan a dit:
			
		

> Dans mon cas il a fallu deux jours entre :
> 
> 24 nov 04     30 10     departed direct         Apple Shanghai     26 nov 04
> 
> ...



Donc demain
 


Merci


----------



## zegutfan (30 Novembre 2004)

PUTAIN JE SUIS DEGOUTED !!!! 

 Ces enfoirés de TNT ont perdu mon iMAC 

 Le mec est arrivé chez moi avec un colis sur les deux et est repartis avec vu qu'il en manquait un 

 J'ai appelé T(u)N(ik)T(am) et ils m'ont repondu que je l'aurait peut-être demain ... ou après-demain!!!! Les enc... 

 Chienne de vie 

 Plus qu'a boire pour oublier :rateau: une soirée gachée 

 PS: S'il vous plait, vendez vos actions TNT


----------



## mac-aïoli (30 Novembre 2004)

Ben t'as pas de chance sur ce coup là.  

Courage


----------



## Surfer Libre (30 Novembre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Mes parents se sont payé un iMac G5 20" avec un gigot de ram.
> Commandé par téléphone chez un revendeur local le matin, livré l'après midi même.
> 0,5 jour
> New world record !


C'est sûr qu'en jouant les stars dans les pubs TV pour Apple dans le Jet de Steevy, on obtiens des délais supersoniques. 
"livraison en 3 minutes top chono pour les VIP!"

Pour les autres qui prennent le RER et le bus, c'est un poil plus lent et les hotesses sexy font place à des revendeurs ventripotants et mal lunés qui ne vous disent même plus bonjour dès que vous avez laché les pépètes...
"livraison en 2 mois top chono pour les VPIP! (Very Pas Important Pigeons) "

Minime, tu pourrais nous filer le tel perso de Steevy (pas celui de France 2) pour nous faire profiter de tes bons tuyaux? Si te plais monsieur... dit si te plait!!! Alléééé... :love:


----------



## slint (30 Novembre 2004)

ou c..!!! tu dois etre super enervé et je te comprends zegutfan mais le truc positif c'est kil savent où t'habite maintenant tu l'aura pe etre en meme temps que moi(enfin j'espere que je vais l'avoir jeudi...)
  wait and see...(champagne toujours au frais)
  courage!!!!!! nous en avons tous(ceux qui attendent leurs bébés) besoin


----------



## Surfer Libre (30 Novembre 2004)

slint a dit:
			
		

> ou c..!!! tu dois etre super enervé et je te comprends zegutfan mais le truc positif c'est kil savent où t'habite maintenant tu l'aura pe etre en meme temps que moi(enfin j'espere que je vais l'avoir jeudi...)
> wait and see...(champagne toujours au frais)
> courage!!!!!! nous en avons tous(ceux qui attendent leurs bébés) besoin


Remarque que si tu obtiens les délais de certains, ton champagne aura pris de la valeur d'ici là! Le sabrage n'en sera que meilleur!!
Apple aurait elle pris des part chez Moët et Chandon dernièrement? :love:


----------



## ricenter (30 Novembre 2004)

YESSSSSSSSSS Je l'ai .....super génial.........


----------



## lebrisrm (30 Novembre 2004)

zegutfan a dit:
			
		

> PUTAIN JE SUIS DEGOUTED !!!!
> 
> Ces enfoirés de TNT ont perdu mon iMAC
> 
> ...


désolé pour toi
tu dois etre degouté
mais pourquoi tu avais 2 colis ??
car on a commandé la meme config et tout ca me fait peur
en tout cas je te prends comme repere dans le temps pour ma commande a moi de maniere a savoir quand mon imac debarquera

toi tu as commandé le 06/11
10 jours ouvres plus tard soit le 19/11 c'est passé shipped
puis 7 jours ouvres plus tard livraison de TNT soit today le 30/11

donc en me basant sur toi je me dis

moi commande confirmée le 19/11
10 jours ouvres plus tard soit le 03/12 je devrais passé shipped
puis 07 jours ouvres plus tard TNT passera chez moi soit le 14/12 

et la l'histoire se repetant il n'aura qu'un colis sur deux et repartira me laissant en plein desarroi 
et la ... on aura plus qu'a picoler ensemble

c'est mon premier mac 
c'est normal de devenir gaga comme ca ???
car la je passe mon temps sur ce forum et sur l'etat de ma commande de l'apple store !!!!
c'est grave docteur ???

j'en peux plus je veux mon Imac

en meme temps si il arrive le 14/12 c'est tout bon car arrivera en meme temps que l'adsl dans ma petite ville
seul probleme 
je suis sur aol et viens de decouvrir qu'il ne font pas le haut debit pour mac ???
bizarre !!!!

bon allez apple bouge toi les fesses pour qu'on est tous notre bel ordi


----------



## DandyWarhol (30 Novembre 2004)

zegutfan a dit:
			
		

> PUTAIN JE SUIS DEGOUTED !!!!
> Ces enfoirés de TNT ont perdu mon iMAC
> Le mec est arrivé chez moi avec un colis sur les deux et est repartis avec vu qu'il en manquait un
> J'ai appelé T(u)N(ik)T(am) et ils m'ont repondu que je l'aurait peut-être demain ... ou après-demain!!!! Les enc...
> ...



Roooooo alors ça c'est le pire de tout!! Quand tu crois enfin l'avoir et qu'en fait... non! C'est comme quand on se croit enfin en week end et qu'en fait on est que le jeudi soir!    
De tout coeur avec toi!


----------



## slint (30 Novembre 2004)

lebrisrm a dit:
			
		

> désolé pour toi
> tu dois etre degouté
> mais pourquoi tu avais 2 colis ??
> car on a commandé la meme config et tout ca me fait peur
> ...


 ça alors! pareil que toi j'ai les mêmes symptomes... toutes les heures sur tnt.fr etc...
 j'etais aussi sur aol(fou quoi! on est des freres pe etre) c'est mon premier mac tout comme toi aussi euh...sinon j'ai pri la livebox(j'avais pas le choix dans mon petit bled)
  vivement jeudi! j'ai peur car j'ai pri applecare et une imprimante en plus de l'imac
  wait and see...


----------



## lebrisrm (30 Novembre 2004)

slint a dit:
			
		

> ça alors! pareil que toi j'ai les mêmes symptomes... toutes les heures sur tnt.fr etc...
> j'etais aussi sur aol(fou quoi! on est des freres pe etre) c'est mon premier mac tout comme toi aussi euh...sinon j'ai pri la livebox(j'avais pas le choix dans mon petit bled)
> vivement jeudi! j'ai peur car j'ai pri applecare et une imprimante en plus de l'imac
> wait and see...


ben ecoute c'est pas encore fait mais je vais surement prendre la livebox
par contre une difference
j'ai JUSTE failli prendre applecare et une imprimante, sans deconner
par contre moi qui suis nouveau sur mac et un blaireau en pc (je suis mal barré avec ca)
si j'ai pris airport extreme et que je me prends la livebox 
serait-ce siffisant pour dire adieu a ma rallonge telephonique ???


----------



## slint (30 Novembre 2004)

c'est la question que je me pose meme en lisant ça: http://www.macdigit.com/index.php/weblog/more/wanadoo_livebox/
 il y a 3 parties en fait acte 1.2.3
 voili je te tiens au courant si j'y arrive
 vivement que je recoive mon 1er mac:love:
 allez plus que 2 jours


----------



## Nikopol87 (30 Novembre 2004)

Bon perso je me bouffe les doigts de ne pas être passé par l'AS.. ma faute
Par contre j'en suis arrivé à ne plus avoir envie d'appeler l'endroit ou je l'ai commandé (et done déjà en partie payé)... entendre pas encore me stresse... et puis vous arrangé pas les choses!!
Aller encore un jour de plus de passé


----------



## lebrisrm (30 Novembre 2004)

slint a dit:
			
		

> c'est la question que je me pose meme en lisant ça: http://www.macdigit.com/index.php/weblog/more/wanadoo_livebox/
> il y a 3 parties en fait acte 1.2.3
> voili je te tiens au courant si j'y arrive
> vivement que je recoive mon 1er mac:love:
> allez plus que 2 jours


je viens de lire la page et les commentaires et j'ai qu'une envie : ... pleurer !!!
j'ai rien piper
m. france telecom, vous incluez l'assistance et la mise en route !!!!!!! please


----------



## slint (30 Novembre 2004)

en fait le wi fi fourni avec la livebox est un dongle usb wi fi pour...pc!!! mais apparemment y a un driver pour qu'il marche pour mac. Si tu veux le wi fi avec ta carte airport extreme il faut une borne airport express(149¤) et là plus de fil!
 je trouve que ft est naze de ne pas avoir mis la livebox compatible airport alors qu'apple recommande wanadoo sur son site...
 courage!!!


----------



## zegutfan (30 Novembre 2004)

Merci tout lemonde pour votre soutient 

 J'ai moi aussi les symptomes du nouveau macuser ! Je me connecte sur applestore, puis sur apecode puis sur TNT et enfin sur FREE pour voir mon dossier à progressé ! (en dix minutes !!)

  Alors là je pensais arrêter tout ca 

  Bref, je fais face et demain sera un autre jour.  et puis le sourire de ma petite fille vaut tout les ordis du monde 

  Sinon concernant ADSL et le choix cornelien entre LiveBox et FreeBox j'ai une petite idée la dessus.

 Mon coeur penche pour Free bien sur (j'ai commandé une freebox!) vu le rapport qualité-prix et le manque de competence et d'amabilité de FT.

 Les soucis de config peuvent survenir si on utilise la connection de type (DHCP-Relay) où la Freebox (ou Livebox) est connecté via le port USB .

  La Freebox peut (pour le même prix) être configurée en routeur et connectée en Ethernet.
  Je ne sais pas si la Livebox est capable de la même chose (ie gratuitement) en tout cas dans cette config le Mac (ou le pc) est configuré en client DHCP brut de fonderie donc pas de driver foireux à installer et moins de pb de connection.

 Pour ce qui est du WIFI, la carte coute 27¤ chez Free et est au standard 802.11a à 11Mbs(voir 802.11g à 54Mbs) donc compatible avec l'airport si je ne m'abuse.

  Conslusion ca doit marcher a donf !

  J'en saurais plus dès que j'aurai mon Mac et ma Freebox 

  Attendre toujours attendre ...


----------



## Nikopol87 (30 Novembre 2004)

a donf... a voir
carte wifi a 11mb theorique --> docn 3/4 en realité alros que tu disposera de 15mb (et oui veinard tu aura certainemetn la V4 de la freebox et donc l'adsl2). Continue sur APPLE et fais toi le dernier plaisir en branchant l'ariport Express en ethernet aux fesses de ta freebox, ca s'exploite deja mieux !!

Nico ... tjrs en attente encore et encore de son iMac G5 20"


----------



## zegutfan (30 Novembre 2004)

Ben en fait je pensais à la carte airport extreme (donc 802.11G à 54Mbs) dans le Mac et la connexion wifi de la Freebox qui est officieusement une 802.11G également !

 D'où le "a donf" 

 C'est clair qu'il vaut mieux connecter la freebox au Mac en ethernet à 100Mbs si c'est possible...

 Et pour les 15Mbs ben faudra attendre parce que je suis pas près d'être dégroupé dans mes montagnes ... je me contenterai des 2Megs que me propose free


----------



## slint (1 Décembre 2004)

pour rajouter une couche j'ai vu les guignols de l'info et à la world company ils avaient des imac G5 fou non?
 bon j'vais aller me coucher moi...


----------



## slint (1 Décembre 2004)

le jour de livraison est arrivé!! prévu pour demain au telephone le livreur m'a réveillé a 8h30 pour me donner rdv a midi. Chapeau tnt, reste plus qu'a voir l'état des cartons...
  je vous tiens au courant
  yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahouuuuuuuuuuuuuuu:love:


----------



## mac-aïoli (1 Décembre 2004)

slint a dit:
			
		

> ça alors! pareil que toi j'ai les mêmes symptomes... toutes les heures sur tnt.fr etc...
> 
> .



Moi aussi tout pareil.
Je crois qu'on a atrappé la grippe iMaquière qui arrive directement d'Asie 


Au fait Zegutfan, pourquoi avais tu deux colis?

Courage à tous ceux qui attendent encore.


----------



## slint (1 Décembre 2004)

pour ma part j'ai 3 colis 
 l'iMac, applecare, hp psc 1350
 j'attends...que jusqu'a midi!!!
 courage aux autres


----------



## mac-aïoli (1 Décembre 2004)

Je suis passé sur le tracking TNT  
IL est à Eindhoven, Shipped from originating depot.

C'est la derniere ligne droite avant l'arrivée.


----------



## Captain A (1 Décembre 2004)

Selon mon revendeur, mon Imac devrait arriver aux alentours du 10 décembre, ce qui fera 80 jours d'attente ! :love:


----------



## mac-aïoli (1 Décembre 2004)

Captain A a dit:
			
		

> Selon mon revendeur, mon Imac devrait arriver aux alentours du 10 décembre, ce qui fera 80 jours d'attente ! :love:



Plus ça dure au meilleur c'est. C'est ça?


----------



## lebrisrm (1 Décembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Plus ça dure au meilleur c'est. C'est ça?


j'ai du mal en m'en convaincre
mais bon de toute facon on peut pas faire autrement que d'attendre
en plus en ce moment l'apple store est indisponible


----------



## Nikopol87 (1 Décembre 2004)

Captain A a dit:
			
		

> Selon mon revendeur, mon Imac devrait arriver aux alentours du 10 décembre, ce qui fera 80 jours d'attente ! :love:



C qui ton revendeur.. on veut des noms !!!


----------



## Captain A (1 Décembre 2004)

Nikopol87 a dit:
			
		

> C qui ton revendeur.. on veut des noms !!!


 Ebizcuss, Paris, VIIIè arrondissement...


----------



## slint (1 Décembre 2004)

ca y est je l'ai!!!!!!!
 je viens de le deballer et de l'allumer mis les piles je suis en train de configurer osX quelle bonheur de deballer un si bel objet
 c'est noel avant l'heure
 j'ai pris des photos...
 courage a ceux qui attendent
 je recapitule : commander sur as le 12nov recu today a 12h10
 @biental, dès bientot


----------



## lebrisrm (1 Décembre 2004)

trop cool
je viens de passer shipped

*Shipped *

*IMAC17/1.8G5/512/80G/SD/APX/BTWLKB/F*

*Shipped *

*1 Shipped 30/11/2004*


*Carrier : TNT Nederland B.V.*

*https://applestore.bridge-point.com...lestore/?sc=W75915472&st=rNxXjPB8y7ECVSm/t+U8*



j'espere que ca va plus tarder !!!!!
vivement ... bientot !!!!


----------



## zegutfan (1 Décembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi tout pareil.
> Je crois qu'on a atrappé la grippe iMaquière qui arrive directement d'Asie
> 
> 
> ...


C'est confirmé le colit semble perdu !

AS attends des infos du TuNikTam et m'en envoi un autre en "Urgence" si effectivement perdu (pas pour tout le monde !) Cool je l'aurai pour paques  

J'avais deux colis because iMac et iSight. Devines quel paquet est perdu   

Adieu, je vais me jeter dans ... ma baignoire


----------



## Kr!st0f (1 Décembre 2004)

Pas cool ça


----------



## mac-aïoli (1 Décembre 2004)

Il est temps qu'Apple change de convoyeur.
C'est clair que ton iMac ne doit pas être perdu pour tout le monde.
Le pire c'est que ça t'arrive juste au moment de la livraison.   

Egoïstement je m'inquiete pour le mien.

J'espère qu'Apple va t'en envoyer un rapidemment.
Tiens nous au courant.


----------



## Apca (1 Décembre 2004)

zegutfan a dit:
			
		

> C'est confirmé le colit semble perdu !
> 
> AS attends des infos du TuNikTam et m'en envoi un autre en "Urgence" si effectivement perdu (pas pour tout le monde !) Cool je l'aurai pour paques
> 
> ...



C'est marrant   enfin pas pour toi  :rose: Mais un petit paquet d'une Isight ils ne perdent pas mais un grand paquet avec un imac dedans, ca il arrive à perdre !!!  :mouais:


----------



## DandyWarhol (1 Décembre 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant  enfin pas pour toi :rose: Mais un petit paquet d'une Isight ils ne perdent pas mais un grand paquet avec un imac dedans, ca il arrive à perdre !!! :mouais:


Le pire c'est que le mec qui l'aura piqué va peut-etre venir nous rejoindre un jour sur Mac Gé et on saura jamais que c'est lui!!  :hein:


----------



## slint (1 Décembre 2004)

mon premier post avec mon imac
je suis un peu dans le flou mais ca y est la livebox est connecté en ethernet
zegutfan c dur ce qui t'arrive...
c'est beau c'est neuf? 
oui c'est un imac


----------



## Machistador (1 Décembre 2004)

slint a dit:
			
		

> mon premier post avec mon imac
> je suis un peu dans le flou mais ca y est la livebox est connecté en ethernet
> zegutfan c dur ce qui t'arrive...
> c'est beau c'est neuf?
> oui c'est un imac


Et les photos?????:love:


----------



## JarJar (1 Décembre 2004)

Ouai et les photos ? ^^

Conquit par l'iMac G5 je pense me l'offrir pour noel !! 
Donc pour moi au moins J-25 avant de l'avoir.
Ca sera mon tout 1er Mac donc ....pour le bruit comme je suis sous pc la je ne pense pas etre decu enfin j'espere que quand meme il sera assez silencieux .

17" pour moi ...


Voila +++ et n'oubliez pas LES PHOTOS ^^.


----------



## Surfer Libre (1 Décembre 2004)

A la FNAC Digitale, selon un vendeur les commandes actuelles seront honorées dans le début de l'année prochaine (ce qui ne veut pas dire le 2 janvier). Cette adresse est à éviter depuis un moment maintenant. A lire les différents posts, l'Apple Store ferait mieux.

Même si ça commence à se débloquer pour ceux qui ont commandé depuis quelques mois ou semaines, il semble encore difficile de passer entre les mailles du filet, seul les revendeurs mac peuvent courcircuiter ces files d'attente soviétiques si on à le bol de tomber lors d'un arrivage et qu'un modèle reste en carafe (pour très peut de temps).
Acheter un iMac G5 prends des airs de traque au dahu, bonne chasse (chance) à tous et bon courrage à ceux qui attendent.

Le iMac G5 Rev B risque de connaitre un engouement quasi similaire tant la demande actuelle reste forte et constante.

Même si j'aurai été ravis d'acquérir l'excellent iMac G5 actuel, suite à un problème de trésorerie, puis de délais d'attente, je fait l'impasse pour la revision B, je passerait commande le jour même de l'annonce pour éviter le rush des premiers jours. :love:

Un succès commercial comparable ou supérieur à l'iMac G3 se profile à l'horizon.


----------



## zegutfan (1 Décembre 2004)

JE L'AI !

Ouais ouais ouais !!!

Il ont retrouvé mon colis ... youpiii !!

Désolé d'avoir été si radical dans mon jugement mais c'était un peu dur là !

J'envoi ce post depuis mon iMac a moi que j'ai maintenant là je suis d'vant  

Je sais encore pas comment récupérer les photos que j'ai faites et qui sont sur mon pc mais ca va venir  

Au fait comment on va à la fin d'une ligne   

Premiere impression : C'EST GENIAL UN MAC !!!

Je vais avoir deux milliards de question à poser mais déjà je suis conquis  :love: 

Je me suis connecté sans problème à mon reseau wifi et je n'est donc qu'un seul cable accroché à mon macounet a moi   

Suis pas couché moi


----------



## mac-aïoli (1 Décembre 2004)

zegutfan a dit:
			
		

> JE L'AI !



Ben c'est super.   
ça me rassure.

Bonne soirée, amuses toi bien.


----------



## lebrisrm (1 Décembre 2004)

zegutfan a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis connecté sans problème à mon reseau wifi et je n'est donc qu'un seul cable accroché à mon macounet a moi
> 
> 
> > trop cool pour toi qui l'ai retrouvé
> ...


----------



## iPhil (1 Décembre 2004)

zegutfan a dit:
			
		

> JE L'AI !



Super content pour toi, nous on sait déja que les macs c'est super....et je suis de plus en plus presser de contempler mon nouveau joujou...

 je sais même pas Ou il est car le site de TNT n'est pas dispo pour le momment !   



je vais essayer plus tard....


----------



## zegutfan (1 Décembre 2004)

lebrisrm a dit:
			
		

> par contre cool pour la connection wifi
> je penserai a toi si jamais j'ai des problemes
> 
> allez bonne longue nuit a toi



No problemo !

Bon je suis encore en 11Mbts parce que j'ai une "vielle" borne mais dès que j'aurai la Freebox ca va depoter   

Je sais si je suis le seul mais je trouve la souris wireless un poil flemme  :sleep: 

Ma Logitech MX700 est bien plus vive et précise   
Je precise que j'ai poussé le reglage de vitesse de déplacement à donf mais ce corrige pas le truc.

Mais je pense que je dois poser ce genre de question dans un autre forum MacGe   

En tout cas c'est le pied  :love:  Photos à venir ...


----------



## Machistador (1 Décembre 2004)

super content pour toi, on attends les photos avec impatience 

Qu'est-ce qui te plait le plus dans cet ordi???

Bon kiff

A+
Michael


----------



## trevise (1 Décembre 2004)

Pour faire patienter monsieur Machistador   , une première photo en attendant que je puisse retoucher les autres.


----------



## trevise (1 Décembre 2004)

Zut, me suis emmêlé dans les réglages, elle est dix fois trop grande.
Toutes mes excuses aux modos  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Machistador (1 Décembre 2004)

t'as enlevé ton deguisment de fourmi pour la photo  

T'as pas vu qu'il y avait une souris et un clavier dans le carton    


Serieux, sympa la photo

A+
Michael


----------



## zegutfan (1 Décembre 2004)

Machistador a dit:
			
		

> super content pour toi, on attends les photos avec impatience
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui te plait le plus dans cet ordi???
> 
> ...



First pas un bruit ! Je l'entends pas !
Bon faut dire que j'ai le PC a côté et comme c'est lui qui fait la passerelle vers le Net je risque pas d'entendre le Mac   

Ensuite c'est l'équilibre général, ca va des polices utilisées à la facon de cacher à l'utilisateur tout ce qui peut être compliqué ou illogique  :sleep: 

Bref c'est bien fait et ca donne envie de bosser dessus   

Le clavier est solide et stable (lourd), l'écran est super (même si ce n'est qu'un 17") et puis y'a des tonnes de trucs qui restent a decouvrir et ca c'est le pied pour un informaticien   

Re-bref (Yvan) je suis super conent de mon premier Mac et je participe aux encouragements de ceux qui attendent le leur   

Bon y faut que je trouve le truc pour les photos ...


----------



## Machistador (1 Décembre 2004)

zegutfan a dit:
			
		

> Le clavier est solide et stable (lourd), l'écran est super (même si ce n'est qu'un 17") et puis y'a des tonnes de trucs qui restent a decouvrir et ca c'est le pied pour un informaticien



Oui et pour l'avoir vu à coté du 20" il est pas ridicule contrairement à ce qui aété dit.

Tu va voir OSX c le pied, classer ser photos avec iphotos, sa zik avec itunes etc etc etc

A+
Michael


----------



## Kr!st0f (1 Décembre 2004)

Voila, chose promise chose du, voilà la photo:







Bybye.


----------



## Machistador (1 Décembre 2004)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> Voila, chose promise chose du, voilà la photo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joli, ce sont les altec THX? ca sonne bien?

A+
Michael


----------



## zegutfan (1 Décembre 2004)

Zolies photos !

C'est super bien rangé dis   Va falloir que je prenne d'autres photos    

Que penses-tu de la souris wireless ?


----------



## Kr!st0f (1 Décembre 2004)

@Machistador

Ce sont des Altec Lansing THX MX 5021, ça sonne pas mal mais, à vrai dire, je ne les ai pas encore vraiment bien essayées.

@Zegutfan

Bin tu sais, sur mon PC j'avais et j'ai toujours une MX 1000 Lazer de Logitech donc j'ai un peu de mal à dire quoi que ce soit à propos de cette souris, elle est moins bonne et moins précise c'est évident.
Je la trouve un peu légére en réaction, sinon ça va.


----------



## trevise (1 Décembre 2004)

Machistador a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas vu qu'il y avait une souris et un clavier dans le carton



C'est donc ça qui faisait du bruit dans la poubelle ! 
M'en fous, j'ai pas de clavier mais j'ai une bière...


----------



## Miss Parker (1 Décembre 2004)

Trop belle la photo mon cher Trévise.

Félicitations à ceux qui ont reçu leur bijou.

C'est bien, Mac, hein???

A+

Miss Parker


----------



## Nikopol87 (1 Décembre 2004)

je veux le meme.. ah ben oui suis bete je l'ai commandé.. et je l'attends tjrs..
Kristof..caisson de basse sur le sol c mieux niveau resonnance... et qualité


----------



## slint (1 Décembre 2004)

j'méclate comme un petit fou
je fais les mises a jours logiciels c long mais je pense qu'il fallait le faire
les photos bientot...
content pour toi zegutfan je t'avais dit qu'on l'aurait en meme temps


----------



## peyret (2 Décembre 2004)

Il est là !!!!
à 91 jours !!!

le revendeur en a plein, plein -plein

Qu'est qu'il a ! ben :

- lourd (c'est du plomb)

- une réinstall pour partager le DD + récup de l'ancien : tout seul comme un grand pendant 3 h00 - il jette son 1er disque et attend le suivant, puis au rdémarrage il demande un câble FW, et il télécharge tout seul, présence 2 mm sur 3h00 ! çà parait dingue !
- l'écran c'est une télé de 52cm.. blanc de chez blanc, à en crever la vue.

- au démarrage, des cliquetis de partout pendant 2s, va pas cracher ses boulons !

- après, non pas le silence, dans le silence un bruit, un bruit de ventilo posé sur une plaque de contreplaqué un peu épaisse, mal calée de chez casto, enfin presque, mais un petit ventilo à pile qui tourne pas trop vite, voyez ce que je veux dire. Non, ah bon .

- attendez le prochain imac G5CDE avec le bandeau du bas un peu rétrécit, ce sera mieux ! pour l'oeil !

- Vous saviez déjà tout çà; Ah bon !

- les photos, fais trop froid pour en faire, samedi, hein ! 

-        
lp


----------



## zegutfan (2 Décembre 2004)

Ben tout arrive Peyret !!! 

   Alors voila chose promise ...

   Seuelement j'ai pas encore trouvé comment reduire mes photos alors je passe par le pc mais c'est la dernière fois promis 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=1849&stc=1


----------



## mac-aïoli (2 Décembre 2004)

Superbe :love:  :love: 

Le mien est arrivé sur Marseille ce matin. 
Dois-je attendre que TNT m'appelle ou prendre les devants et les appeler?


----------



## zegutfan (2 Décembre 2004)

Prends les devants !

Dans mon cas ils n'avaient qu'une adresse partielle  

Il semblerait que les infos entrées dans AS ne soient pas toutes transférées chez TNT  :hein:

Les amateurs


----------



## mac-aïoli (2 Décembre 2004)

Il arrive aujourd'hui  , mais j'ai pas plus de précision.


----------



## mac-aïoli (2 Décembre 2004)

Je l'ai.
Il est magnifique :love:  :love: 
L'écran est presque trop grand  

Vous attendrez pour les photos que j'ai récuperé mon appareil numérique qui n'est pas à mon domicile.

Courage à ceux qui attendent encore.


----------



## Nikopol87 (2 Décembre 2004)

Je viens de passer chez mon revendeur... il en a pris un peu plein la tête  mais il ne peut rien faire deux semaines max d'attente encore pour ma tronche... apple les a laissé tombé sur leur dernière commande..pas arrivée...sniff vachement belles les photos...


----------



## iPhil (2 Décembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai.
> Il est magnifique :love:  :love:
> L'écran est presque trop grand
> 
> ...



moi j'attend toujours... ils étaient dans le même avion!!! mais le tien a gagner la course..; snif sniff ... mais bon il ne doit pas être bien loin !!!


----------



## mac-aïoli (2 Décembre 2004)

iPhil a dit:
			
		

> moi j'attend toujours... ils étaient dans le même avion!!! mais le tien a gagner la course..; snif sniff ... mais bon il ne doit pas être bien loin !!!



J'espere que le tien va arriver bien vite


----------



## Machistador (2 Décembre 2004)

allez une chite photo maintenant qu'il est equipé BT 

A+
Michael


----------



## minime (3 Décembre 2004)

Il s'adapte aussi dans un intérieur au style plus ancien. Quel talent cet iMac.


----------



## Machistador (3 Décembre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Il s'adapte aussi dans un intérieur au style plus ancien. Quel talent cet iMac.


Tu devrais photographier la tapisserie murale et la mettre en fond d'ecran : "imac cameleon"  

A+
Michael


----------



## trevise (3 Décembre 2004)

La vache ! Non seulement les extra-terrestres existent, mais en plus Peyret a son Imac ! I want to believe !

Machistador, je craque pour ton tapis de souris. J'en cherche un vraiment beau pour aller avec mon Imac, quelqu'un sait-il où en trouver (un Apple ce serait le top !) ?


----------



## Machistador (3 Décembre 2004)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Machistador, je craque pour ton tapis de souris. J'en cherche un vraiment beau pour aller avec mon Imac, quelqu'un sait-il où en trouver (un Apple ce serait le top !) ?



Essai à la fnac ils en offrent parfois


----------



## slint (3 Décembre 2004)

c'est par la


----------



## slint (3 Décembre 2004)

ca a marché je suis pas si naze que ça  
cool
notez le magazine que je lis...


----------



## lebrisrm (3 Décembre 2004)

ils sont trop beaux vos ordis

j'ai pas d'appareil photo mais je vais essayer de m'en trouver un car les reportages photos sont obligatoires on dirait !!!!

il me tarde d'avoir le mien

pour l'instant j'en suis la

02 dez 04 32 55 flight departed Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai
02 dez 04 32 05 Flight Booked Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai
01 dez 04 30 60 departed from product source Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai
01 dez 04 05 00 boxes scanned Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai
01 dez 04 30 64 Departed from source Apple Shanghai 
01 dez 04 00 05 Data received from supplier Apple Shanghai

j'espere que ce sera bon pour fin de semaine prochaine

ai je bien compris

l'avion et mon imac se sont envoles de shanghai hier
et ils von atterir au luxembourg ou TNT va prendre le relais et me livrer dans ma petite ville pres de bordeaux ???

je dis n'importe quoi la ????

bon allez encore quelques jours a patienter


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Décembre 2004)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> La vache ! Non seulement les extra-terrestres existent, mais en plus Peyret a son Imac ! I want to believe !
> 
> Machistador, je craque pour ton tapis de souris. J'en cherche un vraiment beau pour aller avec mon Imac, quelqu'un sait-il où en trouver (un Apple ce serait le top !) ?


Tu peux en trouver ici : http://www.redlightrunner.com/a1655.html
Bon ok ça fait un peu cher avec les frais de port mais tu peux en profiter pour acheter autre chose


----------



## Machistador (3 Décembre 2004)

un gars m'a proposé ca sur mesure :







C en verre depolie, apparement ca pourait etre tres beau, c du sur mesur, sérigraphié à la demande, il demande 48 Euros port compris par contre  

Peut etre faudrait il etre plusieurs sur un meme model pour faire baisser le prix.

il officie sur hardware.fr

A+
Michael


----------



## trevise (3 Décembre 2004)

Merci pour les conseils   
Incroyable ce mac, c'est le premier ordinateur de ma vie avec lequel je suis autant obsédé par le design de tout ce qui l'entoure (j'envisage même de lui payer un bureau avec un plateau en verre !).


----------



## zegutfan (3 Décembre 2004)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux en trouver ici : http://www.redlightrunner.com/a1655.html
> Bon ok ça fait un peu cher avec les frais de port mais tu peux en profiter pour acheter autre chose


Faudrait en commander plusieurs de facon groupé


----------



## zegutfan (3 Décembre 2004)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour les conseils
> Incroyable ce mac, c'est le premier ordinateur de ma vie avec lequel je suis autant obsédé par le design de tout ce qui l'entoure (j'envisage même de lui payer un bureau avec un plateau en verre !).


Moi je pense changer d'appart pour une maison à ossature bois :love:  

C'est pas cher un Mac, c'est ce qui a autour qui coute


----------



## Machistador (3 Décembre 2004)

si vous faites une commande groupée de gift faites moi signe 


A+
Michael


----------



## zegutfan (3 Décembre 2004)

zegutfan a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait en commander plusieurs de facon groupé


Forget it !

Sur le site en question les frais de port sont proportionnels au nombre de tapis  

C'est nul !

Faudra trouver ailleur ! Dommage il était bien celui là


----------



## slint (3 Décembre 2004)

vu de dos avec moi et ma mere en relief


----------



## slint (3 Décembre 2004)

oups pardon c'est ce mac toute cette pression...  
de dos donc


----------



## Captain A (3 Décembre 2004)

Petite question : croyez-vous que l'on peut demander à son revendeur un p'tit cadeau quand on a attendu pendant presque trois mois (et qu'on attend toujours, comme moi) son IMac ? Ou on peut directement aller se faire brosser ? Quelqu'un a tenté le coup ?


----------



## nidecker (3 Décembre 2004)

Ya t'il quelqu'un qui a commandé son Mac chez le revendeur Marseillais qui se nomme : ELP-INFORMATIQUE ??

(Belles photos de vos parts )
Vivement que je reçoive mon 20'' !!


----------



## trevise (3 Décembre 2004)

Vous avez vu, Slint a le premier modèle d'ordinateur intégralement wireless : même pas de câble d'alimentation.


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Décembre 2004)

zegutfan a dit:
			
		

> Forget it !
> 
> Sur le site en question les frais de port sont proportionnels au nombre de tapis
> 
> ...


Oui mais plus il y a de demandeurs plus la part de chacun pour les frais est petite

exemple pour 10 tapis : 5 $ le tapis + 2.25$ de FP


----------



## zegutfan (3 Décembre 2004)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez vu, Slint a le premier modèle d'ordinateur intégralement wireless : même pas de câble d'alimentation.


Ca marche par micro-ondes mais faut laisser la porte ouverte


----------



## Machistador (3 Décembre 2004)

j'immagine la maman de slint : "mais arrete de prendre des photos de cette machine, ca cait 800 clichés que tu prends"


----------



## zegutfan (3 Décembre 2004)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais plus il y a de demandeurs plus la part de chacun pour les frais est petite
> 
> exemple pour 10 tapis : 5 $ le tapis + 2.25$ de FP


Yep, ca fait du    5.46427 EUR ca !

Qui serait interressé ?


----------



## dkrome (3 Décembre 2004)

je vais bientot faire parti de votre famille, le mien sera chez moi( je croise les doigts !) le 07/12 commandé le 23/11 par virement bancaire sur l'AS... j'ai hate de switcher un peu je garde le pc sous le coude...................... on se refait pas


----------



## trevise (3 Décembre 2004)

Bienvenue DKrome    

Quelle bécane à switch cet Imac !


----------



## Machistador (3 Décembre 2004)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue DKrome
> 
> Quelle bécane à switch cet Imac !


kler, tous les gens à qui je la montre : "j'en veux une"


----------



## Asso.Pompignac (3 Décembre 2004)

bonjour a tous

sur Bordeaux FNAC, annonce pour l'iMac 20",  reservation et livraison peut etre en 2005

et Surcouf ne sait meme pas  quand ils en auront???

je croit rever pour un produit qui revolutionner le monde du PC....


----------



## rainest (4 Décembre 2004)

ca fait un mois que j'ai recu mon imac 20, et le bilan est le suivant.

C'est vrai qu'il fait un peu de bruit, le soir de grand calme. Les ventilos sont un peu aigus. mais ca passse
L'ecrran est superbe
Les 5cm d'epaisseur qui peuvent surrprendre la premier fois, s'oublie vite. Plus le temps passe, et plus on see dit: puréee, quelle bécane!!! C'est boooooo!
Le son est un peu faible, quand on a profité des enceintes du l'imac G4 auparavant. Bon d'acccord, mais au moins elles sont plus discrretes.
Je vous recommande une souris sans fil. J'ai une logitech. le bureaui est plus net.
Il est indispensable de poser AU MOINS 512 Mo de plus!!!! C'est un scandale sur une machine de ce prix qu'apple est limité a ce point la RAM. Je suis passé à 1 Go, et tout va plus vite. A ce propos, l'ouverture de la machine est un bonheur de simplicité. Je n'ai rien vu de si bien fait depuis mon LC2! Les 3 vis cruciforment s'arrettent en butée (on peu pas les perdre), le capot s'enlevent parfaitement. L'intérieur est net eet compact. les RAM sont tres simples d'acces. Hier j'ai fait ca en 5 mn chrono. J'ai mis deux barettes PNY, et hop, ca gaze!
Le lecteur DVD est impec. La fonction mange disque est une idée lumineuse. Aucune piece mécanique qui bouge, manipulation simple. Simplement un graveur 8x aurait été plus sympa.


Ah pour finir, pour ceux qui esperent un petit geste de la part d'apple ou de ses revenddeurs pour votre patience, et revez toujours... Que dalle, nada!
J'en profite pour saluer tous les galéériens du forum avec qui j''ai epééré pendant des mois l''arrivée de mon ordi!
RAinest: 60 jours de navigation.


----------



## NightWalker (4 Décembre 2004)

rainest a dit:
			
		

> Le lecteur DVD est impec. La fonction mange disque est une idée lumineuse. Aucune piece mécanique qui bouge, manipulation simple. Simplement un graveur 8x aurait été plus sympa.



sur MacBidouille


----------



## yoffy (4 Décembre 2004)

Expédié sous:............. sous 24h.
(Livraison gratuite)

 Voici ce que nous pouvons lire maintenant dans l'AppleStore.

Question tapis de souris,le mien vient d'une boutique nippone : il est rond et en plastique quasi transparent ce qui le rend très discret et assez compatible Mac (surtout avec mulot transparent ).

Il devrait pouvoir convenir pour certains d'entre vous mais ,juste un truc ,.........je n'arrive pas,pour ma part, à en retrouver. :rose:


----------



## rainest (4 Décembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> sur MacBidouille



J'ai l'impression que le graveur de l'imac n'est pas un pionner 107 bridé comme on en parle surr mac bidouille
Mais un nouveau produit: le matshita DVD-R UJ-825

Quelqu'un en connait un rayon la dessus?

Merci et a+


----------



## iota (4 Décembre 2004)

Salut.



			
				rainest a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression que le graveur de l'imac n'est pas un pionner 107 bridé comme on en parle surr mac bidouille
> Mais un nouveau produit: le matshita DVD-R UJ-825


 Le graveur de l'iMac est bien le matshita DVD-R UJ-825 qui equipe depuis un moment les powerbook.

 Le pionner 107/108 n'est pas utilisé dans les iMac puisque ce n'est pas un modéle slim.

 Actuellement, il existe trés peu de graveur 8x au format slim pouvant êter intégré dans l'iMac.

 @+
 iota


----------



## Machistador (4 Décembre 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Le graveur de l'iMac est bien le matshita DVD-R UJ-825 qui equipe depuis un moment les powerbook.
> 
> ...



Par contre le graveur de l'imac grave sans probleme les DVD+R et +RW meme si c pas officiel 

A+
Michael


----------



## iota (5 Décembre 2004)

Salut.



			
				Machistador a dit:
			
		

> Par contre le graveur de l'imac grave sans probleme les DVD+R et +RW meme si c pas officiel


 Il me semble que cela s'applique aussi au powerbook et iBook équipé de superdrive 

 @+
 iota


----------



## Asso.Pompignac (5 Décembre 2004)

bonjour a tous

sur Bordeaux FNAC, annonce pour l'iMac 20", reservation et livraison peut etre en 2005

et Surcouf ne sait meme pas quand ils en auront???

je croit rever pour un produit qui revolutionner le monde du PC....


----------



## Machistador (5 Décembre 2004)

Liraison annoncé en 24H sur l'apple store 

A+
Michael


----------



## Bigdidou (5 Décembre 2004)

Il semble, d'après ce que j'ai lu sur les forums, que certains l'ont reçu.
Par ailleurs, il est annoncé comme disponible et expédié sous 24h sur l'applestore. Pourquoi ne pas tenter l'affaire là-bas ?


----------



## rainest (5 Décembre 2004)

donc ce mashita la ne peut etre debride en 8x? La remarque  concernant mac bidouille citée plus ahut était completement hors de propos.


----------



## iota (5 Décembre 2004)

Salut.



			
				rainest a dit:
			
		

> donc ce mashita la ne peut etre debride en 8x?


 Oui, c'est bien ça.

 @+
 iota


----------



## airbusA380 (5 Décembre 2004)

Asso.Pompignac a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous
> 
> sur Bordeaux FNAC, annonce pour l'iMac 20", reservation et livraison peut etre en 2005
> 
> ...



Salut!

La fnac Bordeaux sont des trous d......, c'est bien connu! De toute facon la politique de la maison mére est d'abandonner Apple au profit de produits beaucoup plus rentables. Fini l'époque des discours de la pluralité des produits et blah blah blah!
J'ai eu mon Imac dans la journée chez Surcouf ( pourtant le meme groupe que la Fnac) et le vendeur en plus d'etre super compétant est trés sympa.


----------



## lebrisrm (6 Décembre 2004)

alors 

mon Imac G5 est bien arrivé au luxembourg
je pense que TNT a pris le relais
meme si j'ai pas encore leur tracking
je pense que c'est pour demain
j'habite a bordeaux, j'espere qu'il sera la au plus tard vendredi (ou samedi si TNT livre)
et bonne nouvelle, je viens de me commander un apple mini silver
je l'ai pris sur pixmania car en ce moment les livraisons depuis shangai, on va attendre avant de se relancer dans ce cirque !!!
et puis en plus de l'ipod je me suis un appareil photo numérique (un tout simpla) pour mes futures photos et surtout pour mon reportage photo lors de la reception de mon ordi
je devrais recevoir ipod + appareil photo vendredi
si tout pouvait arriver le meme jour ce serait geant !!!!!

allez a plus
j'en peux plus d'attendre


----------



## Nikopol87 (6 Décembre 2004)

juste pour dire que je n'ai toujours pas le mien et pour dire que certains en on plein plein :

http://www.las-vegas.fr/rubrique11.html

SNifffffff

Nico


----------



## iPhil (6 Décembre 2004)

TNT est passé ce matin... j'etais au boulot ....
 Ils repasseront mercredi.. matin

Pour info, je l'ai commander le 17 novembre et il a été fabriqué le 23 novembre, pris en charge par TNT le 1er Decembre, et livré le 6...


 vivement mercredi que je vois la bête.... ;-)


----------



## Machistador (6 Décembre 2004)

iPhil a dit:
			
		

> TNT est passé ce matin... j'etais au boulot ....
> Ils repasseront mercredi.. matin
> 
> Pour info, je l'ai commander le 17 novembre et il a été fabriqué le 23 novembre, pris en charge par TNT le 1er Decembre, et livré le 6...
> ...



Génial, tu as pris le BT?


----------



## Apca (6 Décembre 2004)

iPhil a dit:
			
		

> TNT est passé ce matin... j'etais au boulot ....


 :casse:  :affraid:  :sick:  :sick:  :sick:


----------



## mac-aïoli (7 Décembre 2004)

iPhil a dit:
			
		

> TNT est passé ce matin... j'etais au boulot ....
> Ils repasseront mercredi.. matin
> 
> Pour info, je l'ai commander le 17 novembre et il a été fabriqué le 23 novembre, pris en charge par TNT le 1er Decembre, et livré le 6...
> ...


 courage, tu ne regreteras pas ton attente.


----------



## Surfer Libre (7 Décembre 2004)

Nikopol87 a dit:
			
		

> juste pour dire que je n'ai toujours pas le mien et pour dire que certains en on plein plein :
> 
> http://www.las-vegas.fr/rubrique11.html
> 
> ...


En effet, 50 briques d'iMac pour faire des vitrines aussi moches, c'est bien du "Colette" qui était le temple des bobos tocards en mal de reconnaissance.

Cher et vulgaire.


----------



## lebrisrm (7 Décembre 2004)

salut

voila ou en est mon tracking
06 dez 04 30 10 departed direct Apple Shanghai 07 dez 04 
06 dez 04 40 60 arrived at EDC KN Luxemburg 07 dez 04 
02 dez 04 32 05 Flight Booked Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 
01 dez 04 30 60 departed from product source Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 
01 dez 04 05 00 boxes scanned Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 
01 dez 04 30 64 Departed from source Apple Shanghai 
01 dez 04 00 05 Data received from supplier Apple Shanghai

quand est-ce que je vais pouvoir recuperer la trace de TNT ??
car depuis leur site ca me donne rien du tout !!!
mais peut etre est-ce normal ???



par contre pixmania a deja expedié mon ipod mini
c'est quand meme plus rapide !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iPhil (7 Décembre 2004)

Machistador a dit:
			
		

> Génial, tu as pris le BT?



non pas pris le B.T juste mis 512 Mo ram, j'ai déjà eu du mal a négocier avec mon ministre des finances ;-)


----------



## Captain A (8 Décembre 2004)

Hallelujah !!! Après  78 jours d'attente, mon IMAC 20' est arrivé !!! Soudainement, je me mets à croire en Dieu...:love:


----------



## lebrisrm (8 Décembre 2004)

lebrisrm a dit:
			
		

> salut
> 
> voila ou en est mon tracking
> 06 dez 04 30 10 departed direct Apple Shanghai 07 dez 04
> ...


 
maintenant j'ai 
07 dez 04 90 75 truck arrived at final destination 07 dez 04

je pense que je devrais avoir suivi TNT et toujours rien !!
j'ai appelé et on m'a dit qu'il me fallait un numéro commencant par 286.......
mais ou est mon ordi ???
j'en ai marre

j'ai vu que mac aioli avait le code 90 75 = truck arrived at final destination au 30/11 et ETA au 01/12 et a été livré le 02/12
si j'en crois ca moi c'est pour today ou demain et pourtant pas de nouvelles

quelqu'un peut il me rassurer ????

merci d'avance


----------



## mac-aïoli (8 Décembre 2004)

lebrisrm a dit:
			
		

> maintenant j'ai
> 07 dez 04 90 75 truck arrived at final destination 07 dez 04
> 
> je pense que je devrais avoir suivi TNT et toujours rien !!
> ...


 Je pense que ton tracking TNT devrait arriver (je ne l'avais pas eu tout de suite) et après ça va très vite.
 Courage


----------



## iPhil (8 Décembre 2004)

Je devais être livré aujourd'hui mais TNT a oublier de le mettre dans le camion :-( :-(
en plus ma femme a téléphoné TNT leur demandant de livre samedi... samedi... c'est dans un siècle... il y a des jours ou on se demande pourquoi on se marie...

 Bon enfin la c'est pas la faute a apple ... mais bon j'ai quand même la haine... :hein:


----------



## Machistador (8 Décembre 2004)

iPhil a dit:
			
		

> Je devais être livré aujourd'hui mais TNT a oublier de le mettre dans le camion :-( :-(
> en plus ma femme a téléphoné TNT leur demandant de livre samedi... samedi... c'est dans un siècle... il y a des jours ou on se demande pourquoi on se marie...
> 
> Bon enfin la c'est pas la faute a apple ... mais bon j'ai quand même la haine... :hein:




Voila une belle cause de divorce


----------



## Marcus427 (8 Décembre 2004)

Chèque envoyé le 4/12, passé en statut open le 8, prévu pour le 4/1. sniff, il sera pas déposé dans mes petits souliers.


----------



## lebrisrm (9 Décembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que ton tracking TNT devrait arriver (je ne l'avais pas eu tout de suite) et après ça va très vite.
> Courage


bon j'ai le tracking TNT

09 déc. 2004 07:27 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 08 déc. 2004 23:27 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot 08 déc. 2004 19:59 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 08 déc. 2004 19:57 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 

j'espere que ce sera comme certains avec arrivée proche de chez moi en fin de journée pour livraison le lendemain soit ce vendredi soit samedi si TNT livre 
j'ai vu que certains avait pu recuperer directement a l'entrepot de bordeaux 
enfin on verra bien 
mais c'est clair que je prefererai l'avoir pour ce week end plutot qu'entre le boulot la semaine prochaine 
wait & see y'en a plus pour longtemps

juste des petites questions encore et toujours

TNT livre t-il le samedi ??
ou est situé l'entrepot a bordeaux ??

merci beaucoup d'avance pour vos reponses

romain
bientot nouveau macuser


----------



## Manu (9 Décembre 2004)

Une question, le tracking TNT c'est bien celui qui ressemble à 8016... apres  carrier name : TNT EXPRESS WORLDWIDE n'est-ce-pas?
Pourtant en le chercahant sur le site TNT  français en cochant numéro de reference client, j'ai comme réponse  Numéro introuvable.


----------



## lebrisrm (9 Décembre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Une question, le tracking TNT c'est bien celui qui ressemble à 8016... apres carrier name : TNT EXPRESS WORLDWIDE n'est-ce-pas?
> Pourtant en le chercahant sur le site TNT français en cochant numéro de reference client, j'ai comme réponse Numéro introuvable.


le numéro est le meme que pour KN 
il y'a meme le lien qui se fait depuis leur site
tu as un temps de battement entre la fin de KN et l'arrivée sur TNT

on ne peut que prendre son mal en patience

moi je suis sur TNT depuis hier soit le 08/12 en début de soirée
et KN a fini son boulot le 07/12
l'ordi est desormais a paris
je ne sais pas s'il en est parti a destination de bordeaux ?????


----------



## NightWalker (9 Décembre 2004)

lebrisrm a dit:
			
		

> le numéro est le meme que pour KN
> il y'a meme le lien qui se fait depuis leur site
> tu as un temps de battement entre la fin de KN et l'arrivée sur TNT
> 
> ...


 Salut lebrisrm,


 L'entrepôt de TNT dans la région bordelaise se trouve à Mérignac, prêt de l'aéroport. D'ailleurs si je me souviens bien ils ne sont pas très loin de celui de Chronopost.

 Tu peux les appeller avant, c'est plus sure, au 05 57 53 03 03. Il faut y aller avec tous les papiers (commande, facture, pièce d'identité).

 Si ton ordi est à Paris, à priori il devrait partir en distribution à Bordeaux dès demain matin... (c'était le cas avec mon iPod U2). Bon courrages...


----------



## lebrisrm (9 Décembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Salut lebrisrm,
> 
> 
> L'entrepôt de TNT dans la région bordelaise se trouve à Mérignac, prêt de l'aéroport. D'ailleurs si je me souviens bien ils ne sont pas très loin de celui de Chronopost.
> ...


merci pour les coordonnées et pour ces mots rassurants
vivement demain car meme mon ipod qui devait arriver aujourd'hui ne sera pas la quand je rentrerai chez moi

les commandes sur le net c'est fini !!!!!!
trop stressant


----------



## lebrisrm (9 Décembre 2004)

tu avais raison
j'ai appelle TNT et la dame m'a dit que la livraison est programmée pour demain
donc si tout va bien
demain je recois mon Imac G5 !!!!!


----------



## nidecker (9 Décembre 2004)

lebrisrm a dit:
			
		

> merci pour les coordonnées et pour ces mots rassurants
> vivement demain car meme mon ipod qui devait arriver aujourd'hui ne sera pas la quand je rentrerai chez moi
> 
> les commandes sur le net c'est fini !!!!!!
> trop stressant


  Vous avez bien de la chance !
   Moi j'ai un revendeur Apple qui me méne en bateau depuis le 18 octobre (date de ma commande dans son apple center).

   Tout les jours j'ai le droit à un "votre imac 20'' va arriver de façon imminente" !
   Il m'a dit que le 25 novembre il était au luxembourg ! Et depuis il est incapable de me dire où ca en est !


   Je me mords les doigts de ne pas avoir commandé sur le store !!!

   C'est la derniére fois que je commande chez lui !

   Pour donner plus d'infos il s'agit de ELP-Informatique à Marseille !

   A+


----------



## NightWalker (9 Décembre 2004)

lebrisrm a dit:
			
		

> tu avais raison
> j'ai appelle TNT et la dame m'a dit que la livraison est programmée pour demain
> donc si tout va bien
> demain je recois mon Imac G5 !!!!!


 Et la Fnac qui n'a  toujours pas reçu mon iMac 20"... rhâââââââââ........

 Bon, alors n'oublies pas la séance de débalages...


----------



## lebrisrm (9 Décembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Et la Fnac qui n'a toujours pas reçu mon iMac 20"... rhâââââââââ........
> 
> Bon, alors n'oublies pas la séance de débalages...


 
la fnac de bordeaux abuse
je suis passé sur le stand apple plusieurs fois et j'ai jamais accroché sur les vendeurs
ils m'ont l'air largué et peu enclin aux renseignements
par contre tu as vu avec iconcept (a bordeaux allées des chartres)
car au debut j'etais aller chez eux fin octobre pour un devis (qu'il m'avait d'ailleurs preparé sous les yeux avec un Imac 20", j'en salive encore !!!)
m'enfin je suppose que tu as du tenter le coup

bref
je reve trop de demain
mais pas de triophalisme
pour l'instant sur tnt rien a bouger !!!!!
donc on va donner le benefice a ce qu'a dit la madame
mais tant qu'il est pas chez moi ben je vais pas crier victoire
en tout cas il livre aussi le samedi donc j'ai de l'espoir pour le week end
pour la seance de deballage si c'est des photos, je ne pourrai pas car pas equipé apn du moins pas encore
il est commande sur pixmania et n'est dispo en stock que demain si tout va bien
par contre demain normalement j'aurai l'ipod mini
ce sera deja ca !!!!!!

allez vive apple et les livraisons depuis le net quand meme !!!!


----------



## NightWalker (9 Décembre 2004)

lebrisrm a dit:
			
		

> la fnac de bordeaux abuse
> je suis passé sur le stand apple plusieurs fois et j'ai jamais accroché sur les vendeurs
> ils m'ont l'air largué et peu enclin aux renseignements
> par contre tu as vu avec iconcept (a bordeaux allées des chartres)
> ...


 Oui je suis allé chez eux, j'habite pas très loin en fait. Mais, ils n'en avaient pas et ne savaient pas quand est-ce qu'ils vont en avoir. Ce qui m'interesse avec la Fnac c'est que non seulement tu as 6% de remise en plus tu peux payer 3 fois sans frais... Et je suis tombé sur deux vendeurs qui sont plutôt fan de Mac...


----------



## lebrisrm (9 Décembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Oui je suis allé chez eux, j'habite pas très loin en fait. Mais, ils n'en avaient pas et ne savaient pas quand est-ce qu'ils vont en avoir. Ce qui m'interesse avec la Fnac c'est que non seulement tu as 6% de remise en plus tu peux payer 3 fois sans frais... Et je suis tombé sur deux vendeurs qui sont plutôt fan de Mac...


oui c'est vrai qu'il y'a 6% mais moi pas etre adherent
par contre pour les vendeurs je sais pas trop j'ai pas trop conversé
mais je trouve le stand un peu froid et pas super top
a iconcept quand tu rentres ca m'avait fait rever !!!!
quand je pense qu'ils avaient le 20"
le type m'a montré (certes a peine 3 min) comment il etait et il a navigué dedans
c'etait trop beau pour moi qui n'ai jamais eu de mac


----------



## NightWalker (9 Décembre 2004)

lebrisrm a dit:
			
		

> oui c'est vrai qu'il y'a 6% mais moi pas etre adherent
> par contre pour les vendeurs je sais pas trop j'ai pas trop conversé
> mais je trouve le stand un peu froid et pas super top
> a iconcept quand tu rentres ca m'avait fait rever !!!!
> ...



Allez, il ne te reste plus qu'une nuit à "stresser"... demain tu coupe ton téléphone, euhh quoique si TNT t'appelle, tu préviens tout le monde que tu ne bouge pas de chez toi jusqu'à ce que le livreur de TNT passe...


----------



## mac-aïoli (9 Décembre 2004)

lebrisrm a dit:
			
		

> tu avais raison
> j'ai appelle TNT et la dame m'a dit que la livraison est programmée pour demain
> donc si tout va bien
> demain je recois mon Imac G5 !!!!!


 Je croise les doigts


----------



## Nikopol87 (9 Décembre 2004)

Juste pour faire part de mon plan pour la fin de semaine.. commande mon 20" le 16 oct + airport extrem inside.. aujourd'hui toujours rien si ce n'est une date de livraison potentielle en date du 10/12 donc demain... aujourdh'ui l'AS a été mis a jour avec une grosse mise en avant sur la disponibilité de certain produit en 24h livraison gratuite !!! promis si demain la boutique qui est supposé être l'une des plus grosse chaine de revente de produit Apple en france ne me dis pas que je peux venir chercher mon matos, je gueule comme un couillon en leur demandant d'acheter sous mes yeux un Imac G5 20" livré en 24h sur l'AS !!!! 

Nico qui en as marre d'attendre pour un truc qui est dispo!!!


----------



## lebrisrm (10 Décembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Je croise les doigts


Allez, il ne te reste plus qu'une nuit à "stresser"... demain tu coupe ton téléphone, euhh quoique si TNT t'appelle, tu préviens tout le monde que tu ne bouge pas de chez toi jusqu'à ce que le livreur de TNT passe... 


salut
et oui il est a peine 05h00 mais je vais embaucher tot pour rentrer tres tot chez moi en debut d'apres midi
et y'aura de toute facon 2 personnes chez moi toute la journée au cas ou TNT passe

mais j'ai de moins en moins d'espoir car le suivi TNT n'a toujours pas bougé
le colis n'as pas l'air d'avoir bougé de garonor
toujours bloqué a paris depuis hier 07h27
vous croyez que le suivi n'a pu ne pas etre mis a jour et le colis continuer son petit bohnome de chemin
moi en tout cas pas trop
je vais maudire cette bonne femme de TNT si c'est le cas

bon allez je vais bosser, je vais esperer et je vous tiens au courant


----------



## lebrisrm (10 Décembre 2004)

c'est encore moi
ca y'est je viens d'arriver au boulot
et ya du nouveau
mon Imac est arrivé a bordeaux 

10 Dec 2004 05:59 Bordeaux Import Received 09 Dec 2004 07:27 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 08 Dec 2004 23:27 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot 08 Dec 2004 19:59 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 08 Dec 2004 19:57 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 

donc entre ca et ce que m'a dit la dame hier, je devrais l'avoir aujourd'hui

et puis mon ipod est arrivé au centre de tri de begles donc je devrais l'avoir today ausssi

vivement la debauche, le debut du week end et toutes ces supposées (!!!) livraisons


je tiens plus en place !!!
et si j'etais en train de rever !!!


----------



## lebrisrm (10 Décembre 2004)

appel de TNT

livraison cet apres midi !!!!!!

je parle tout seul dans ce forum
desolé si je vous saoule avec ma livraison


----------



## Nikopol87 (10 Décembre 2004)

veinard...bonne decouverte si c ton premier ..


----------



## Apca (10 Décembre 2004)

lebrisrm a dit:
			
		

> je parle tout seul dans ce forum
> desolé si je vous saoule avec ma livraison



Mais non !   
Continue à nous tenir informer....


----------



## NightWalker (10 Décembre 2004)

C'est marrant, mais c'est devenu un blog ce thread...


----------



## iPhil (10 Décembre 2004)

moi j'en ai marre, lundi TNT est passé, je n'étais pas la, on a pris RV pour mercredi, ils ont oublier de le mettre dans le camion!!! RV pris pour samedi, mais jeudi, re-bellote, il sont passé et m'onraté a 5 min (malgrès le RV pour samedi), j'ai rappeller, et ai confirmé RV de samedi, et ce soir... mail de AS pour me dire que si j'ai pas pris contact avec TNT sous 2  jours, mon iMac retourne a Shangaï !!!, j'ai bien vite rappeler TNT mais ils m'on bien confirmer livraison pour demain !!!

 dure semaine, il y a des semaines comme ça !! enfin demain mon BB sera la enfin je l'espère !!!


----------



## iPhil (10 Décembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, mais c'est devenu un blog ce thread...



a defaut de beugs....


----------



## lebrisrm (10 Décembre 2004)

salut 

bon voila fin de l'aventure
fin d'une aventure et debut d'une nouvelle encore meilleure
mon Imac et mon ipod mini sont arrivés
je suis dessus depuis 15h00 et c'est genial
certes je me galere un peu car c'est mon premier mac
mais autrement c'est geant
je suis "sur le cul"
juste un point noir enfin plutot point rouge
en effet on dirait qu'il y'a un pixel mort
la je suis sur le net et il est impossible de le voir meme en se penchant et en scrutant l'ecran
mais quand c'est un fond tres noir on le voit vraiment un tout petit peu certes mais on le voit
donc rien de tres tres tres tres grave
et je crains de ne pas vouloir recommencer tout un cirque (retour, reparation, nouvelle livraison) rien que pour ca
je pense que certains me diront que j'ai tort mais attendre a nouveau 2 mois "pour ca" j'ai hesité mais j'ai decidé
surtout que je vous jure que la je le cherche et je le vois toujours pas
donc !!!!!
donc passé ce petit couac c'est le bohneur
meme si j'y vais a tatons car un poil perdu
par contre autre chose
je pense que certains vont avoir les poils qui vont hisser
je suis abonné a AOL en RTC et j'ai cherché toute la journée a me connecter sans inserer le logiciel ben impossible
donc y'a 1/2 heure je me suis resolu et j'ai tout mis
j'espere que je vais pouvoir effacer tous le dossier quand je passerai a l'ADSL donc ailleurs que chez AOL
pour l'ipod tres bien : vraiment ce petit lecteur merite son succes
bon voila je retourne a la decouverte de mon imac et vous donnerais des nouvelles


----------



## NightWalker (10 Décembre 2004)

lebrisrm a dit:
			
		

> je pense que certains vont avoir les poils qui vont hisser
> je suis abonné a AOL en RTC et j'ai cherché toute la journée a me connecter sans inserer le logiciel ben impossible
> donc y'a 1/2 heure je me suis resolu et j'ai tout mis
> j'espere que je vais pouvoir effacer tous le dossier quand je passerai a l'ADSL donc ailleurs que chez AOL
> ...



Enfin...   

Pour AOL, tu n'as malheureusement pas le choix... mais pour les autres connexions aussi bien ADSL que le câble tu n'as pas besoin d'installer des logiciels particuliers...

N'oublies pas les tophes...

Bonne découverte...


----------



## lebrisrm (10 Décembre 2004)

resalut

bon ben toujours aussi bien
en fait quand je l'ai recu totale euphorie
et puis au bout d'une heure toujours heureux mais un peu derouté par mac os
et aussi par ecran panoramique (ca change du CRT !!!!)
mais la maintenant ca va de mieux en mieux
il faut juste un petit temps d'adaptation
et je vais passer la nuit dessus je crois

j'adore les touches du clavier
tout doux
meme la souris je m'y habitue
c'est dire !!!!


----------



## Nikopol87 (10 Décembre 2004)

Question du soir: Jusqu'ou peut on se faire avoir par son revendeur en se faisant emblaer par le commercial??? En jour il faudra apprendre a ces gars qui ne sont la que pour faire du fric, que la majorité des clients viennent pour des produits et une marque que l'on adore, désolé de me plaindre encore une fois sur le sujet mais je  pense avoir fait pour la derniere fois l'erreur de passer par un revendeur plus heureux de ramasser des sous que de continuer ds l'esprit de la pomme !!!! Je suis près a en parlé avec qui voudra bien me répondre.
En atendant, et bien j'attends, peux certainement par rapport à ceux qui ont commandé en premier. 

Nico


----------



## iPhil (11 Décembre 2004)

je l'ai enfin, il m'ont livré il y a un quart d'heure,     
il est très beau     

mais dans le carton, il n'y a comme logitiel l'OS et le disque de reparation...

pas de trace d'iLife ni des jeux promis ... c'est normal???

 ceux qui l'on rcus il y avait koi dedans ???

 mercu de vos réponces


----------



## DandyWarhol (11 Décembre 2004)

iPhil a dit:
			
		

> mais dans le carton, il n'y a comme logitiel l'OS et le disque de reparation...
> pas de trace d'iLife ni des jeux promis ... c'est normal???
> ceux qui l'on rcus il y avait koi dedans ???
> mercu de vos réponces



La dernière version d'iLife n'est pas préinstallée avec ta version de Panther?
Et de quels jeux parles tu?


----------



## iPhil (11 Décembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> La dernière version d'iLife n'est pas préinstallée avec ta version de Panther?
> Et de quels jeux parles tu?



dans AS c'est ecrit: iLife (comprenant iTunes, iPhoto, iMovie, iDVD and GarageBand), AppleWorks, Nanosaur 2, Marble Blast Gold, la version "Test Drive" de Microsoft Office 2004 pour Mac, Apple Hardware Test et plus encore...


----------



## jlvande (11 Décembre 2004)

j'ai sauté sur l'occasion de l'imac G5 20" sans airport, sans bluetooth et avec 256 mo de ram, mercredi dernier sur le refurb apple store à 11h17. à 11h40, confirmation d'apple de mon achat. le lendemain, jeudi 9 décembre à 10h40, apple m'a envoyé la confirmation de l'expédition et le lendemain, vendredi 10 décembre à 11h20, donc hier, mon imac G5 20" était chez moi. c'est pas fini ! j'ai eu la grande surprise de constater 512 Mo de ram au lieu des 256 initiales et du module bluetooth intégré. je n'ai pas eu le droit à l'airport? dommage. mais quand même. Merci Apple t'es vraiment trop forte quand tu t'y mets ! pas mal non ?!!


----------



## DandyWarhol (11 Décembre 2004)

jlvande a dit:
			
		

> j'ai sauté sur l'occasion de l'imac G5 20" sans airport, sans bluetooth et avec 256 mo de ram, mercredi dernier sur le refurb apple store à 11h17. à 11h40, confirmation d'apple de mon achat. le lendemain, jeudi 9 décembre à 10h40, apple m'a envoyé la confirmation de l'expédition et le lendemain, vendredi 10 décembre à 11h20, donc hier, mon imac G5 20" était chez moi. c'est pas fini ! j'ai eu la grande surprise de constater 512 Mo de ram au lieu des 256 initiales et du module bluetooth intégré. je n'ai pas eu le droit à l'airport? dommage. mais quand même. Merci Apple t'es vraiment trop forte quand tu t'y mets ! pas mal non ?!!



A mon avis tu vas faire faire des envieux....


----------



## DandyWarhol (11 Décembre 2004)

iPhil a dit:
			
		

> dans AS c'est ecrit: iLife (comprenant iTunes, iPhoto, iMovie, iDVD and GarageBand), AppleWorks, Nanosaur 2, Marble Blast Gold, la version "Test Drive" de Microsoft Office 2004 pour Mac, Apple Hardware Test et plus encore...



Ben en principe si tu as Garage Band c'est que tu as la dernière version iLife.
De toute façon il suffit de voir si tu as les version 4 d'iPhoto, itunes etc.. Dans ce cas là cela voudra dire que tu as ilife comme tu le voulais.  
Pour les jeux je ne sais pas, je ne joue pas sur Mac et ne sait meme pas les jeux qui sont préinstallés ou non  :rose:


----------



## Apca (11 Décembre 2004)

Les jeux (nanosaure,...) et Ilife se trouve sur le cd d'installation... 

 

Bon amusement à tous avec votre imac


----------



## NED (11 Décembre 2004)

Ayé je l'ai !!!!!
Je vien de recevoir mon Imac G5 20pouces,
Il est magnifique!
Nickel pas de bruit de ventilo, tout roule....
C'etait un peu long mais ça valait la peine d'attendre...


----------



## NightWalker (11 Décembre 2004)

Félicitation... et n'oublies pas la tradition MacGéenne ?


----------



## iPhil (11 Décembre 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Les jeux (nanosaure,...) et Ilife se trouve sur le cd d'installation...
> 
> 
> 
> Bon amusement à tous avec votre imac



merci je commençais a avoir peur, je vais l'installer demain soir (cause enfants... et du père noël.... ça va etre long le week end


----------



## NightWalker (11 Décembre 2004)

Ben normalement ils sont déjà préinstallées... ces applications devraient se trouver dans le dossier Applications... normalement les alias de iMovie, iPhoto, GarageBand se retrouvent également dans le dock...


----------



## NED (11 Décembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Félicitation... et n'oublies pas la tradition MacGéenne ?



Connait po la tradition, kékifo?
Une photo?


----------



## JarJar (11 Décembre 2004)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Connait po la tradition, kékifo?
> Une photo?


 
 Oui c'est exatement ca , une ou plusieurs photos...


----------



## NOMOTION (11 Décembre 2004)

Nikopol87 a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour faire part de mon plan pour la fin de semaine.. commande mon 20" le 16 oct + airport extrem inside.. aujourd'hui toujours rien si ce n'est une date de livraison potentielle en date du 10/12 donc demain... aujourdh'ui l'AS a été mis a jour avec une grosse mise en avant sur la disponibilité de certain produit en 24h livraison gratuite !!! promis si demain la boutique qui est supposé être l'une des plus grosse chaine de revente de produit Apple en france ne me dis pas que je peux venir chercher mon matos, je gueule comme un couillon en leur demandant d'acheter sous mes yeux un Imac G5 20" livré en 24h sur l'AS !!!!
> 
> Nico qui en as marre d'attendre pour un truc qui est dispo!!!




Alors niko? des news? ton plan à marché?... 
Petit rappel: je suis dans la même situation que toi avec attente d'un 20" chez le revendeur (IC, beaubourg) depuis le 27 octobre!!!
Je suis passé ce jeudi, et ils m'ont envoyé "chier", pardonnez-moi l'expression...en disant "blablabla, zetes pas le seul, tout ça tout ça..., et délais de l'AS en 24H, c'est du pipeau(sic!)"
Que faire? Annuler et commander sur l'AS? Je suppose qu'il y a des conditions à la noix pour l'annulation (accompte à récupérer...) Bref...
HELP!!!


----------



## NED (12 Décembre 2004)

voilà la ch'tite photo!
bon faites pas gaffe au bordel, je demenage bientôt donc c'est un peu le cafarnaum.
@plus,


----------



## Apca (12 Décembre 2004)

NED a dit:
			
		

> voilà la ch'tite photo!
> bon faites pas gaffe au bordel, je demenage bientôt donc c'est un peu le cafarnaum.
> @plus,



Ahh salut NED content pour toi que tu l'aie recu !   
Ca te changera de ton emac et sa carte de 32mo sur Unreal !!!   
Vivement notre prochain match dans unreal...

 


A bientôt


----------



## NED (12 Décembre 2004)

Je m'entraine, je m'entraine surtout en insta.
En tous cas cet Imac carbure bien.
Aussi bien sur UT que sur FO tous mes paramettres sont au maxi et il ne bronche pas.
Et surtout il ne ronfle pas comme mon vieux Emac, zero bruit, une douce brise à peine....
Je suis graphiste et je verrai bien dans la semaine ce qu'il a dans le ventre en lui donnant du fil a retordre sur photoshop et illustrator, c'est là que je l'attends.

En tous cas, que ce soit la famille ou les amis, les gens allucinent quand ils voient la bête!


----------



## Nikopol87 (12 Décembre 2004)

@ NOMOTION 

rien a faire ...attendre le 15 maintenant, je me suis entendu dire qu'il avait des colis bloqués a Roissy en plus...bref j'ai pas de pub a faire pour ces gens la qui nous traite comme de la viande.. Je pense que le monde Apple vaut bcp mieux qu'eux..et heureusement que je le sais car si je devais etre un client qui vient pour la premirer fois je ne reviendrais pas ..


----------



## iPhil (12 Décembre 2004)

Je viens de brancher ma nouvelle machine, et il n'y a qu'un mot... SUPERBE !

Silence, oui ca va pas de bruits... (j'avais peur)
Pas de pixels grillés ... merci Apple
il est vraiment beau...
et même si quand on le sort du carton, l'ecran 20' ne fait pas si géant que ça, ...quand on l'allume au contraire.. c'est GEANT..
et en plus, tout est déja installé ...

 Pour la tradition, voila une petite photo ...    

     MERCI APPLE


----------



## NED (13 Décembre 2004)

Super phil,
T'as vu ça fait bien plaisir quand il est dans la maison. Profites bien...

PS : Je kiffe ta nappe en toile cirée, les motifs déchirent!


----------



## wadouk (14 Décembre 2004)

ou peut être un peu plus mais je le vois qu'aujourd'hui

et vous avez vu ça, il se foute pas un peu de la gueule du monde ? s'ils tiennent les délais ce sera la meilleure de la décénie

http://promo.euro.apple.com/promo/shippedforchristmas/fr/?&store_type=cons

quoi un troll ? bah c'est l'époque des fées non ?
bon oui je sorts


----------



## bigjoe2 (14 Décembre 2004)

J'ai commandé un iMac G5 20 pouces chez un apple center de province le 4/11.
A ce jour délai de livraison inconnu    
Sur Applestore, délai officiel de livraison 24 heures, garanti pour Noel si commandé avant le 17 decembre.
J'ai téléphoné au service commercial en demandant si en commandant un iMac aujourd'hui je l'aurai pour Noel.
Réponse : NON MONSIEUR, CERTAINEMENT PAS !!!!!!!!!!
Apple se fout de nous. Si j'étais un switcher, j'aurais annulé ma commande


----------



## Nikopol87 (14 Décembre 2004)

Au service commercial du magasin ou tu as commandé ta machine... c'est normal.. Apple priviliégie les commandes sur l'AS en cette période de Noel et de toute facon de plus en plus...
Après avoir gueuler (certainement pour rien et en polluant un peu le fourm a cet endroit) je devrais pouvoir aller chercher ma machine demain !! (commande du 16/10 sur Paris), preuve que la situation se débloque.
Je serais toi, j'appelerai l'Apple Store, vérifirai la commande en 24h et annulerai ma commande chez ton revendeur !!

Bon sinon je me propose de monter une chtite page web avec toutes les photos de vos IMAC G5 tout beau sur votre bureau !! si ca branche certain .. PM 

merci

Nico


----------



## NOMOTION (14 Décembre 2004)

D'ailleurs je suis curieux de lire le témoignage de personnes ayant commandé un iMac G5 20"(17", c'est trop facile!) sur l'AS depuis qu'il est dispo "livrable en 24h" et vérifier que les délais soient respectés...  
En appellant, l'AS me promets monts et merveilles...


----------



## zegutfan (14 Décembre 2004)

Ben moi !

 J'ai renvoyé mon 17" et commandé un 20" 250Go 2Go Airport Clavier Souris BT... La totale !

 Trop géniale cette becane !

 Commandé sur AS hier !


----------



## yoffy (14 Décembre 2004)

Bon!.......alors pour ceux qui n'ont besoin de rien ou qui cherchent du matériel"épuisé",une super adresse : Applestore/refurb     .....(on y trouve rien tous les jours  jusqu'au 24 ..... Mr Job,il a beau se déguiser en pasteur anglican de banlieu,il est toujours aussi marrant!  )


----------



## NOMOTION (15 Décembre 2004)

zegutfan a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi !
> 
> J'ai renvoyé mon 17" et commandé un 20" 250Go 2Go Airport Clavier Souris BT... La totale !
> 
> ...



zegutfan, tu l'as commandé hier sur l'AS,...mais l'as tu DEJA reçu?...si c'est pas une blague, je commande tout de suite!!!


----------



## woulf (15 Décembre 2004)

J'ai acheté pour ma moman un imac G5 17 1.6 de base, trouvé à la fnac de Cannes (y'en avait 2), à la fnac de Nice, y'en avait plus et celle de Monaco en avait 7 en réserve, dispo demain...

J'ai eu le plaisir de lui installer tout ça et franchement, c'est une super bécane qui fait bien envie... 

et niveau bruit, franchement rien de réhdibitoire


----------



## zegutfan (15 Décembre 2004)

Euh ... non je l'ai pas encore recu !

Au mieux ca doit mettre ... 3 jours  mais là je demande à voir 

Le 17" était déjà génial, le 20" ne peut pas faire moins !


----------



## yoffy (15 Décembre 2004)

NOMOTION a dit:
			
		

> zegutfan, tu l'as commandé hier sur l'AS,...mais l'as tu DEJA reçu?...si c'est pas une blague, je commande tout de suite!!!


Il l'a reçu avant-hier !! 

Non,je crois qu'il était si content de son 17" qu'il a décidé de passer de suite au 20",2Go etc...mais de cela il nous en convaincra mieux que moi .

(Edit : D'ailleurs c'est fait .)


----------



## NOMOTION (15 Décembre 2004)

zegutfan a dit:
			
		

> Euh ... non je l'ai pas encore recu !
> 
> Au mieux ca doit mettre ... 3 jours  mais là je demande à voir
> 
> Le 17" était déjà génial, le 20" ne peut pas faire moins !




Ahah... :mouais: tiens-nous au courant!!!
Je suis vraiment curieux de savoir si tu vas le recevoir avant la fin de semaine...
Moi, ça fait 7 semaines que je poireaute chez mon revendeur :rose: 
...et je suis sur le point d'annuler la commande pour commander sur l'AS!!!
Franchement, ça commence vraiment à faire c...


----------



## mac-aïoli (15 Décembre 2004)

zegutfan a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi !
> 
> J'ai renvoyé mon 17" et commandé un 20" 250Go 2Go Airport Clavier Souris BT... La totale !
> 
> ...


 Qu'est-ce qui n'allait pas avec le 17"?


----------



## zegutfan (15 Décembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qui n'allait pas avec le 17"?


 Rien !

 Mais quand je l'ai commandé j'avais déjà hésité entre les deux (étant switcheur en herbe) et quand je l'ai eu j'ai été embalé et je me suis dis que le 20" était le bon choix avec plus de disque et de memoire...

 Je suis branché Unix et c'est Unix dessous


----------



## zegutfan (15 Décembre 2004)

Pour info: reCommandé le 13/12 sur AS, et devrait être SHIPPED:
* 	            			                     On or before 
                                                       17/12/2004*


 A suivre...


----------



## lebrisrm (15 Décembre 2004)

zegutfan a dit:
			
		

> Pour info: reCommandé le 13/12 sur AS, et devrait être SHIPPED:
> * 	            			                     On or before
> 17/12/2004*
> 
> ...



ben dis donc tu rigoles pas
tu as raison remarque
bon moi je reste quand meme avec mon 17" qui est quand vraiment genial
bravo apple 
je peux dire aucun regret
et moi aussi tout le monde hallucine quand ils le voient

bon la il fait un tout petit peu de bruit mais rien de mechant
j'essaye de lui dire d'arreter mais il comprend pas !!!!
en plus today j'ai pris le debit max avec wanadoo en esperant l'avoir pour noel
et je parle meme pas de l'ipod qui est super

par contre zegutfan tu penses pas l'avoir pour noel ton 20" quand meme ????
quoique !!!!!
 allez a plus


----------



## zegutfan (16 Décembre 2004)

lebrisrm a dit:
			
		

> par contre zegutfan tu penses pas l'avoir pour noel ton 20" quand meme ????
> quoique !!!!!
> allez a plus


 Ouaip ! Quoique ...

 Sinon ca le fera pour le nouvel an 

 Je confirme ... C'EST UNE SUPER BECANE


----------



## mac-aïoli (16 Décembre 2004)

zegutfan a dit:
			
		

> Pour info: reCommandé le 13/12 sur AS, et devrait être SHIPPED:
> *                   On or before
> 17/12/2004*
> 
> ...


 Toute cette attente ne t'avais pas suffit?
 T'as tiré le pompom tu réclames ton deuxième tour? 

 Non, t'as raison, le 20" et magnifique:love::love:


----------



## Nikopol87 (16 Décembre 2004)

Le bébé est a la maison depuis hier après midi..







Déballage visible la : http://bergeron.nicolas.free.fr/imac/

Sinon premier commentaire :  manque cruellement de ram !!


----------



## Apca (16 Décembre 2004)

Nikopol87 a dit:
			
		

> Le bébé est a la maison depuis hier après midi..
> 
> Déballage visible la : http://bergeron.nicolas.free.fr/imac/
> 
> Sinon premier commentaire :  manque cruellement de ram !!



 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:   

Bien bien tous ca ! 
Au faite, t'a eu un chat avec ton imac dans la boite ?    :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Nikopol87 (16 Décembre 2004)

2 barettes de deux 512 certifié apple (danelec) resultat un bus a 128bits....

Je vend donc  ma barette de 256Mo me contacter par Private Message..
merci


----------



## Apca (16 Décembre 2004)

Nikopol87 a dit:
			
		

> 2 barettes de deux 512 certifié apple (danelec) resultat un bus a 128bits....



Le bus 128 bits ne concerne que les G5...


----------



## Nikopol87 (17 Décembre 2004)

c pour ca que j'ai un iMac G5 avec un bus memoire a 128...


----------



## Apca (17 Décembre 2004)

Nikopol87 a dit:
			
		

> c pour ca que j'ai un iMac G5 avec un bus memoire a 128...



rhaaannn désolé, j'ai confondu avec l'ibook sur la photo, donc oui sur ton imac tu à bien du 128 bits


----------



## NightWalker (17 Décembre 2004)

ça y est le mien est arrivé chez moi hier soir... elle s'est fait vraiment désirer la belle...

    mais alors qu'est-ce qu'elle est belle... et immense...

    l'écran 20" est absolument superb, franchement à coté, ma télé 52cm fait pâle figure...

    et la belle est très silencieuse, juste un léger soufle...

    j'ai ajouté 2x512Mo de chez Crucial, donc avis à ceux qui seraient intéresseés par ma barette 256 Mo.

  par contre je n'ai pas eu droit à un bébé panther dans mon carton comme Nikopol87...  

    je mettrai la photo en ligne quand Wanadoo aura réactivé les pages perso...


 voiliiii... nightwalker qui est tout content... et qui a très très faim maintenant parce qu'il n'a pas mangé hier soir à cause de la belle.... 


    bonne journée à toutes et à tous...


----------



## Apca (17 Décembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> ça y est le mien est arrivé chez moi hier soir... elle s'est fait vraiment désirer la belle...
> 
> mais alors qu'est-ce qu'elle est belle... et immense...
> 
> ...



Content pour toi !  :love: 

Essaye de contacter Apple concerant la panther, c'est pas normal qui tu n'en aie pas eu !  :mouais:  :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## NightWalker (17 Décembre 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Content pour toi !  :love:
> 
> Essaye de contacter Apple concerant la panther, c'est pas normal qui tu n'en aie pas eu !  :mouais:  :mouais:  :hein:


Je les ai appelé, c'était un modèle unique pour Nikopol87 il semblerait...  Je les ai utilisé (les DVD) d'ailleurs pour reformater et partitionner mon disque, 145 Go pour le système+travail, 15 go pour les sauvegardes intermédiaires...

   Merci APCA... alors toujours content de son PM ???


----------



## Apca (17 Décembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Merci APCA... alors toujours content de son PM ???



Bah oui !!!    Merci...   
Et c'est qui qui m'a aider et surtout insister pour que j'ai la réduction ben c'est NightWalker...    

Merci, et content pour toi que tu aie reçu ton imac !!!


----------



## NOMOTION (17 Décembre 2004)

Le pére Noêl existe réellement!!!
Enfin! la bête est arrivé...
Ouf, il était vraiment temps...
C'est un bonheur sans nom... :love: 

Merci Papa Noêl.


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

NOMOTION a dit:
			
		

> Le pére Noêl existe réellement!!!
> Enfin! la bête est arrivé...
> Ouf, il était vraiment temps...
> C'est un bonheur sans nom... :love:
> ...


 Dis donc il t'a gaté le père Noël


----------



## ederntal (17 Décembre 2004)

Ca fait longtemps qu'un ordi Apple n'avais pas susciter un tel intéret, un tel enthousiasme... ça fait plaisir!


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

C'est vrai qu'il parait vraiment obese le 20" c'est quand meme la class cet imac...


----------



## NightWalker (17 Décembre 2004)

Ce qui est fou est que, je ne penses pas être le seul, je ne l'ai même pas trouvé beau lors de sa présentation... comme quoi... :love:


----------



## yoffy (17 Décembre 2004)

NOMOTION a dit:
			
		

> Merci Papa Noêl.


A propos de ton tapis de mulot , il semble pas mal !......est-ce du uni,blanc,tranparent,modèle de série ?


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

ben moi non plus il ne m'a pas emballé mais je crois qu'on commence à s'habituer et à réaliser que c'est vraiment une prouesse et une petite merveille qu'apple nous a fait là... par contre moi c'est vraiment le 20" qui me plait, le 17" ne m'attire pas plus que ça du fait de la qualité assez moyenne de son écran.


----------



## NOMOTION (17 Décembre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> A propos de ton tapis de mulot , il semble pas mal !......est-ce du uni,blanc,tranparent,modèle de série ?



C'est un tapis ELECOM/"ultra thin mouse pad snow"/10 Euros.
Il est blanc transparent!
Trés classe, mais un peu chérot...mais bon, pour cet iMac rien n'est trop beau.
C'est pas top le tapis "Titi et Grominet" avec une bécane aussi design...


----------



## NightWalker (17 Décembre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> ben moi non plus il ne m'a pas emballé mais je crois qu'on commence à s'habituer et à réaliser que c'est vraiment une prouesse et une petite merveille qu'apple nous a fait là... par contre moi c'est vraiment le 20" qui me plait, le 17" ne m'attire pas plus que ça du fait de la qualité assez moyenne de son écran.



C'est vrai que le 20" est impressionnant, qu'est-ce qu'il y a comme espace de disponible... le contraste est absolument excélent... il faudra que je me trouve un DVD pour voir ce que ça donne...


----------



## mac-aïoli (18 Décembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est fou est que, je ne penses pas être le seul, je ne l'ai même pas trouvé beau lors de sa présentation... comme quoi... :love:


 Pareil. Aujourd'hui je porte un regard tout différent:love:.
 Je pense toujours par contre (à l'exception de la qualité du plastique) que l'iMac G4 était encore plus beau. MAis bon les gouts, les couleurs.....


----------



## iPhil (18 Décembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Pareil. Aujourd'hui je porte un regard tout différent:love:.
> Je pense toujours par contre (à l'exception de la qualité du plastique) que l'iMac G4 était encore plus beau. MAis bon les gouts, les couleurs.....



 Idem, c'est vrai que l'iMac G4 été très rigolo ... mais le G5 est quand même très très classe !
  Moi, je l'ai testé et remis dans le carton ... vivement noël ....


----------



## NightWalker (18 Décembre 2004)

iPhil a dit:
			
		

> Idem, c'est vrai que l'iMac G4 été très rigolo ... mais le G5 est quand même très très classe !
> Moi, je l'ai testé et remis dans le carton ... vivement noël ....



Eh ben, tu as bien du courrage à le remettre dans le carton. Comme je n'ai reçu le mien qu'il y a trois jours, je pensais vraiment le tester puis le ramener. Les rumeurs veulent que les eMac passent en G5 et donc obligatoirement une remise à jour des iMac (vieux déjà de 6 mois environ) ne serait)ce que pour se différencier avec la gamme eMac, si elle passe bien en G5. J'aurais trop la haine si Apple sort une mise à jour dans 3 semaines.

Mais, bien sur il y a un mais, une fois elle est installée sur mon bureau... mon dieu qu'est-ce qu'elle est belle... avec les créatures de JBL c'est trop top... Non elle ne repartira pas...  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## mac-aïoli (18 Décembre 2004)

iPhil a dit:
			
		

> Idem, c'est vrai que l'iMac G4 été très rigolo ... mais le G5 est quand même très très classe !
> Moi, je l'ai testé et remis dans le carton ... vivement noël ....


 Pas trop dur d'attendre la venue officielle du Papa Noël?
 Moi j'aurais pas pu


----------



## yoffy (18 Décembre 2004)

NOMOTION a dit:
			
		

> C'est un tapis ELECOM/"ultra thin mouse pad snow"/10 Euros.
> Il est blanc transparent!
> Trés classe, mais un peu chérot...mais bon, pour cet iMac rien n'est trop beau.
> C'est pas top le tapis "Titi et Grominet" avec une bécane aussi design...


Merci pour ta réponse avec toutes les indications   Je vais essayer de trouver ça  

Ps : pour la petite histoire je viens de commander chez Surcouf .


----------



## macphil (20 Décembre 2004)

Salut à tous,

Apres moultes hesitations entre l'achat d'un mac et d'un PC, j'ai commande un Imac G7 1,8GHz bluetooth. 
Je ne suis pas vraiment un switcher car j'ai recuperé il y a de cela 2ans le mac G3 de mon pere.
Pa contre c'est mon 1er achat d'un mac et je vais decouvrir enfin l'OS X, qui j'espere, n' a rien avoir avec le systeme 9.

Voila c'est dit et a tres bientot pour vous faire part de mes premieres impressions.


----------



## Apca (20 Décembre 2004)

Salut et bienvenu 



			
				macphil a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> Apres moultes hesitations entre l'achat d'un mac et d'un PC, j'ai commande un Imac G7 1,8GHz bluetooth.



Bah t'a bien fait !! 




			
				macphil a dit:
			
		

> Par contre c'est mon 1er achat d'un mac et je vais decouvrir enfin l'OS X, qui j'espere, n' a rien avoir avec le systeme 9.



Alors là, c'est pas vraiment vraiment pareil osx est vraiment beaucoup mieux !! :love:



			
				macphil a dit:
			
		

> Voila c'est dit et a tres bientot pour vous faire part de mes premieres impressions.



J'èspère bien.... Beau choix en tous cas, tu sera pas déçu !   :love:


----------



## yoffy (20 Décembre 2004)

macphil a dit:
			
		

> j'ai commande un Imac G7 1,8GHz


Tu as fait très fort pour ce premier achat !   

Sinon OSX est vraiment mieux .


----------



## macphil (20 Décembre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Tu as fait très fort pour ce premier achat !
> 
> Sinon OSX est vraiment mieux .



C'est en fait un prototype. Je peux vous l'avouer maintenant, IBM a décidé de passer directement au G7 pour semer la concurrence...
 
Bon d'accord c'est un lapsus, c'est bien un Imac G5  et c'est déja pas mal


----------



## ERST (21 Décembre 2004)

Machistador a dit:
			
		

> Par contre le graveur de l'imac grave sans probleme les DVD+R et +RW meme si c pas officiel
> 
> A+
> Michael



Je croyais qu'il ne gravait que des DVD-R et DVD-RW ? C'est ce que dit le profil système :

MATSHITA DVD-R UJ-825:

  Fabricant:	MATSHITA
  Modèle:	MATSHITA DVD-R UJ-825
  Révision:	DBN7
  Numéro de série:	
  Type de disque:	CD-RW/DVD-RW
  Gravure du disque:	Géré/Livré par Apple
  Support amovible:	Oui
  Disque amovible:	Non
  Protocole:	ATAPI
  Numéro de l?unité:	0
  Type de socket:	Interne


----------



## nidecker (21 Décembre 2004)

Une petite photo pour donner du courage a ceux qui attendent encore !


----------



## DandyWarhol (21 Décembre 2004)

nidecker a dit:
			
		

> Une petite photo pour donner du courage a ceux qui attendent encore !


Superbe photo  J'aime bien aussi la couleur du fond d'écran!
Par contre, tu sais que pour les Post it tu as un programme pour ça?   
C'est quoi la fenetre en bas à gauche avec le "25" ?


----------



## lionceau33 (21 Décembre 2004)

Bien belle photo, mais j'attends toujours???

Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer le transit de mon futur iMac ???

(j'ai même un pote qui travaille dans le frêt à l'aéroport, et qui comprends pas tout?????)
Sachant que la commande à l'Apple Store à été faite par téléphone le 02/12/2004 !!!!! :

Shipment Picked Up               SHANGHAI, SH, CN      13 Dec 2004 23:15
Shipment Picked Up               (CNSHA02)                 14 Dec 2004 08:42
Depart Terminal                    (CNSHA02)                 15 Dec 2004 14:10
Arrive Terminal                     LUXEMBOURG, LU, LU   17 Dec 2004 10:11
Cleared Customs                   DUIVEN, GE, NL           20 Dec 2004 17:30
Shipment Picked Up               EINDHOVEN, NB, NL      20 Dec 2004 22:26

Il semble que le transport soit plus long que la fabrication ????????
J'espère que je l'aurai avant Noël (2005), quand même !!!!!!

PS : j'habite à bordeaux ;-) :rateau:


----------



## nidecker (21 Décembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Superbe photo  J'aime bien aussi la couleur du fond d'écran!
> Par contre, tu sais que pour les Post it tu as un programme pour ça?
> C'est quoi la fenetre en bas à gauche avec le "25" ?



Si tu veux le fond d'écran c'est : http://duckfarm.sgdesign.com.au/desktops2.html

Le "25" c un widget de Konfabulator qui affiche le pourcentage du cpu qui est utilisé ...

Et les post it c'est pour  masquer la lueur qui clignote quand le mac est en veille ;-)


----------



## NightWalker (21 Décembre 2004)

lionceau33 a dit:
			
		

> Bien belle photo, mais j'attends toujours???
> 
> Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer le transit de mon futur iMac ???
> 
> ...


 Si le 20 il était à Eindhoven, il ne devrait pas tarder à arriver chez toi... D'ailleurs il devrait être à Garonor aujourd'hui ??? TNT ne l'a pas encore référencé ?


 La seule chose que je regrette maintenant après une semaine d'utilisation de mon iMac G5 20" c'est de ne pas prendre l'option Bluetooth pour le clavier et la souris...

 Pour en revenir à la lumière de veille, dommage qu'Apple ne l'a pas mise sur la Pomme comme sur les iBook et PowerBook...

 Belle photo Nidecker...


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2004)

Un clin d'½il en passant, ce sujet est le plus long qu'ait connu le forum Réagissez... alors l'iMac a-t-il un tel succès ou la longueur du sujet est-elle plutôt due à son attente...  C'est selon. 

 Et dire que j'ai mon iMac G5 20" depuis bientôt trois mois...


----------



## ERST (21 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un clin d'½il en passant, ce sujet est le plus long qu'ait connu le forum Réagissez... alors l'iMac a-t-il un tel succès ou la longueur du sujet est-elle plutôt due à son attente...  C'est selon.
> 
> Et dire que j'ai mon iMac G5 20" depuis bientôt trois mois...


C'est une blague belge !


----------



## lionceau33 (21 Décembre 2004)

Ouups, ce n'est qu'un humble 17"???

Mais, "Garonor" quoi que c'est donc ??????


----------



## fpoil (21 Décembre 2004)

lionceau33 a dit:
			
		

> Ouups, ce n'est qu'un humble 17"???
> 
> Mais, "Garonor" quoi que c'est donc ??????


 
 superbe lieu de villégiature au nord de Paris  accessoirement pleins d'entrepôts ....


----------



## lionceau33 (21 Décembre 2004)

Très bien, merci beaucoup 

et quelqu'un sait si Paris  - Bordeaux se fait par avion ou par la route ???


----------



## NightWalker (21 Décembre 2004)

lionceau33 a dit:
			
		

> Très bien, merci beaucoup
> 
> et quelqu'un sait si Paris  - Bordeaux se fait par avion ou par la route ???


 Hummm... bonne question... ... la dernière fois pour mon iPod U2, il est arrivé très tôt le matin quelque chose comme 7h30 et il partait directement en livraison... donc vérifie bien demain sur le site de TNT le tracking de ton coli...

 Bon courrage... essayes quand même de bien dormir cette nuit et de bien manger... 

 Moi, pendant deux soirées je ne dinait presque pas et je ne dormais que très peu... je te dis pas le matin au boulot... :hein:


----------



## lionceau33 (21 Décembre 2004)

Ben OK, merci !!!

Mais c'est vrai que je vais pas bien dormir ;-)
Surtout que là je passe de ma "mandarine" directement au G5, j'ai sauté une génération, en plus j'ai demandé 1 Go de RAM?? alors je vous ferai part de mes impressions sur le forum.

Sinon d'après toi, je le reçoit plutôt : 

1) demain matin
2) demain après-midi
3) plutôt mercredi matin ou a-midi  --> carrément jeudi (beurk)
4) ou finalement je ne l'aurai que vendredi (snif !!! - si c'est le cas va faloir que je réussisse à m'éclipser du repas de Noël )))


----------



## lionceau33 (21 Décembre 2004)

Bouh, on est déjà mardi, snif, donc rectif : ne pas tenir compte des réponses 1) & 2)


----------



## JarJar (21 Décembre 2004)

Moi je l'ai demain ^^ (normalement :d ) VITE VITE petit papa nowel


----------



## NightWalker (21 Décembre 2004)

lionceau33 a dit:
			
		

> Ben OK, merci !!!
> 
> Mais c'est vrai que je vais pas bien dormir ;-)
> Surtout que là je passe de ma "mandarine" directement au G5, j'ai sauté une génération, en plus j'ai demandé 1 Go de RAM?? alors je vous ferai part de mes impressions sur le forum.



Eh ben, on a à peu près le même parcours, je suis passé du Lime en iMac G5 20" 1Go...

Ma première claque c'était avec l'écran... de toute beauté... 




			
				lionceau33 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon d'après toi, je le reçoit plutôt :
> 
> 1) demain matin
> 2) demain après-midi
> ...


  

Je ne veux pas trop m'avancer, mais vérifie bien demain le site de TNT à partir de 9h00...

hé..hé.... ça va être dur.... gniarffff


----------



## lionceau33 (21 Décembre 2004)

très dur !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hein:


----------



## Nikopol87 (21 Décembre 2004)

cool la photo...


----------



## zegutfan (22 Décembre 2004)

Euh ben moi c'est :

  21 Dec 2004 23:03 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot


----------



## NightWalker (22 Décembre 2004)

Avec quelques jours de retard... voili donc les photos...

Avant...






Après...





Vous remarquerez qu'elle est plutôt à l'aise avec l'espace qu'offre le 20"    

Allez bonne nuit tout le monde


----------



## Franckie (22 Décembre 2004)

Ca y est il est là !! Imac 17, 1,6ghz !
J'ai longtemps hésité pour trouver un remplaçant à mon Emac 700mhz. Le imac était dans mon budget, j'ai donc sauté le pas et je ne le regrette pas !! Comparé au emac l'écran du imac ça change, c'est net et bien contrasté, 0 pixel mort !! il est super silencieux, il prend moins de place et puis il suit le rythme pour la mise en couleur dans painter ou photoshop !
Le seul point négatif, c'est les enceintes du imac, qui sont vraiment faiblardes... sinon c'est top !
Je mets le lien pour la photo:

http://graphiksystem.free.fr/imac.jpg


----------



## JarJar (22 Décembre 2004)

Franckie a dit:
			
		

> http://graphiksystem.free.fr/imac.jpg


 

 Bizarre ton font d'ecran   :mouais:


----------



## lionceau33 (22 Décembre 2004)

je viens d'appeler directement TNT Mérignac (aéroport de Bordeaux) - Je l'ai avant 18 heure -

Promis je vous poste une photo -  aaaarrrrrgggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!     :love:


----------



## Franckie (22 Décembre 2004)

JarJar a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre ton font d'ecran   :mouais:



Si tu veux des icones ou des fonds d'écran comme le mien c'est là:
http://www.marichan.com/


----------



## JarJar (22 Décembre 2004)

c'est bon il est chez moi ^^


----------



## JarJar (22 Décembre 2004)

Bon voila la 1ere photo de mon iMac G5 (encore en carton) ^^ , on voit bien qu'il a voyage , il est tout sale  

Le voila....


----------



## Universe player (22 Décembre 2004)

Pffffff bah vous vous en avez de la chance tous....
Moi sur le suivi j'en suis a :

22 déc. 2004*
20:45*
Arnhem Hub*
Consignment Passed Through Transit Point

Pffff vous pensez que je l'aurai pour vendredi ??? 
Petite précision j habite au havre a 200 km de Paris.


----------



## zegutfan (22 Décembre 2004)

zegutfan a dit:
			
		

> Euh ben moi c'est :
> 
> 21 Dec 2004 23:03 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot


 Je dois l'avoir demain ...

  22 Dec 2004 15:01 Lyon Import Received 
 21 Dec 2004 23:03 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot 
 21 Dec 2004 19:43 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
 21 Dec 2004 19:42 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 

 Sauf que je ne serai pas chez moi avant Lundi .... ARGGGGG


----------



## zegutfan (23 Décembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Avec quelques jours de retard... voili donc les photos...
> 
> Avant...
> 
> ...


 Dis donc NighWalker avec tout ce matos, tu ne serai pas un technoïde par hazard ?


----------



## NightWalker (23 Décembre 2004)

Nan..., le Ti c'est celui que j'utilise au boulot. Le chtit iMac G3 Lime rev b (à droite) était mon fidèle compagnon pendant 5 ans, il va rejoindre une amie du côté de Marseille qui aimerait bien s'éssayer à l'internet sans se prendre la tête avec les virus et autres spywares...

Prépares toi à des nuit blanches... courrages plus que 24 heures chono (tiens Elisha Cuthbert sur l'iMac Lime) :love:


Eh.. lionceau33, tu l'as reçu le tiens ou le gars de TNT a perdu ton adresse ???


----------



## zegutfan (23 Décembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Prépares toi à des nuit blanches... courrages plus que 24 heures chono (tiens Elisha Cuthbert sur l'iMac Lime) :love:


 Elisa QUI ??? 

 Ben c'est raté pour dans 24h 

 Je suis sur Paris jusqu'à lundi :rose:

 Je fais livrer le bébé chez une amie en attendant que je rentre


----------



## NightWalker (23 Décembre 2004)

zegutfan a dit:
			
		

> Je fais livrer le bébé chez une amie en attendant que je rentre



Cool... comme ça elle va pouvoir en profiter et te faire baver....  

En fait, tu l'as commandé avec bluetooth ou non ?


----------



## zegutfan (23 Décembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Cool... comme ça elle va pouvoir en profiter et te faire baver....
> 
> En fait, tu l'as commandé avec bluetooth ou non ?


 YESSS la totale ! AIRPORT et tout 

 Par contre j'aimais pas trop la souris sur le 17"

 Je pense la changer par une logitech si le manque de précision persiste...


----------



## NightWalker (23 Décembre 2004)

zegutfan a dit:
			
		

> YESSS la totale ! AIRPORT et tout
> 
> Par contre j'aimais pas trop la souris sur le 17"
> 
> Je pense la changer par une logitech si le manque de précision persiste...


 C'est qui manque dans ma config. un clavier et une souris Bluetooth... parce que avec un 20", il vaut mieux reculer à 1 metre pour pouvoir vraiment travailler devant...


----------



## lionceau33 (23 Décembre 2004)

Ça y est, il est là   

Arghhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!!

Par contre, petit souci : comment récupérer mes anciennes données de la mandarine, sachant que celle-là n'a qu'un port ethernet, et pas de fire wire ????

si quelqu'un a une soluce, merci d'avance


----------



## DandyWarhol (23 Décembre 2004)

Je crois me souvenir qu'il y a un moyen d'accrocher l'écran à un mur.. 
Quelqu'un a déjà essayé? Ca donne quoi?


----------



## lionceau33 (23 Décembre 2004)

il me semble que Apple a prévu un Kit spécial pour accrocher l'iMac au mur


----------



## zegutfan (23 Décembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Je crois me souvenir qu'il y a un moyen d'accrocher l'écran à un mur..
> Quelqu'un a déjà essayé? Ca donne quoi?


 Euuh Ca doit donner un cable d'alim impossible a brancher et pareil pour les prises USB, firwewire etc...


----------



## lionceau33 (23 Décembre 2004)

Je pense qu'ils l'ont prévu quand même; c'est Apple


----------



## DandyWarhol (23 Décembre 2004)

lionceau33 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'ils l'ont prévu quand même; c'est Apple


Oui d'autant plus qu'il y avait je crois un kit qui était vendu. Je ne sais pas par contre si c'était Apple qui faisait ça.
J'aurais bien voulu avoir des impressions de la part de ceux qui l'ont acheté et installé..


----------



## NightWalker (23 Décembre 2004)

lionceau33 a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est, il est là
> 
> Arghhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!!
> 
> ...


 Il va falloir le faire à la mano... j'ai branché via le port Ethernet mon iMac Lime à Mon iMac G5, puis transférer les données manuellement. Pour certains logiciels qui demandent des codes d'enregistrement, il vaut mieux les réinstaller directement sur le G5.

 Pour récupérer les liens Safari :

 Tu vas dans "Bibliothèque - Safari" et tu copies tous les fichiers vers ton G5. Normalement, lorsque tu vas lancer Safari, il va prendre en compte les signets transférés...


 Pour Mail c'est un peu compliqué mais à  peu près la même chose :

 Il faut copier toutes les boites qui se trouve dans "Bibliothèque - Mail" vers ton G5, puis les importer dans Mail...

 Amuses-toi alors.... et les photos elles sont où ???


----------



## lionceau33 (23 Décembre 2004)

merci beaucoup, mais je n'arrive même pas à fair ecommuniquer les 2 macs entre eux ?????


----------



## NightWalker (23 Décembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Oui d'autant plus qu'il y avait je crois un kit qui était vendu. Je ne sais pas par contre si c'était Apple qui faisait ça.
> J'aurais bien voulu avoir des impressions de la part de ceux qui l'ont acheté et installé..


 Oui c'est là mais ne sera disponible qu'à partir de mi-janvier....


----------



## NightWalker (23 Décembre 2004)

lionceau33 a dit:
			
		

> merci beaucoup, mais je n'arrive même pas à fair ecommuniquer les 2 macs entre eux ?????


 Déconnecte les machines de l'internet pour une question de sécurité, puis désactives le firewall des deux machines. Normalement en activant juste AppleTalk les deux machines devraient se voir...

 Il tourne sous quel OS ta "Mandarine" ?


----------



## lionceau33 (23 Décembre 2004)

mandarine sous panther 10.3.7, mais c'était appletalk que j'activais pas - pour la connection internet de toute façon j'ai pas le choix = 1 seul port ethernet sur mandarine,

j'essaye et je te tiens au jus.


----------



## jlvande (23 Décembre 2004)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> j'ai recu le mail d'information de livraison apple ce matin à 9h40 environ. Hier j'étais encore entrain de gueuler aurpès du SAV Apple par mail
> 
> J'ai passé commande le 1er septembre en début d'après midi


Bin ça alors !! j'ai eu de la chance ou quoi ?! j'ai commandé mon iMac G5 20" mercredi dernier à 11h10. confirmation de l'envoi le lendemain à 10h40 et réception le vendredi à 11h30. avec une barette de 512 au lieu des 256 par défaut et bleutooth intégré pourtant non commandé. &uml;peut-être que Steve y c'est dit : "lui, c'est mon pote. alors il faut lui envoyer son mac illico...". faut dire aussi que je suis un fidèle de la pomme depuis 1986.

*Joyeux Noël à tous.  *


----------



## NightWalker (23 Décembre 2004)

jlvande a dit:
			
		

> Bin ça alors !! j'ai eu de la chance ou quoi ?! j'ai commandé mon iMac G5 20" mercredi dernier à 11h10. confirmation de l'envoi le lendemain à 10h40 et réception le vendredi à 11h30. avec une barette de 512 au lieu des 256 par défaut et bleutooth intégré pourtant non commandé. &uml;peut-être que Steve y c'est dit : "lui, c'est mon pote. alors il faut lui envoyer son mac illico...". faut dire aussi que je suis un fidèle de la pomme depuis 1986.
> 
> *Joyeux Noël à tous.  *


 
*HEINN*.... mais comment t'as fait ça.... c'est pas juste........................ c'était sur le refurb ???


----------



## NightWalker (23 Décembre 2004)

lionceau33 a dit:
			
		

> mandarine sous panther 10.3.7, mais c'était appletalk que j'activais pas - pour la connection internet de toute façon j'ai pas le choix = 1 seul port ethernet sur mandarine,
> 
> j'essaye et je te tiens au jus.


 Tu as aussi activé le partage de fichier Mac et Apple Event ? currieux ton truc...


----------



## Manu (23 Décembre 2004)

J'espère que c'est pas trop tard ... Mais un CONSEIL Ne PAS COMMANDER LE CLAVIER ET LA SOURIS SANS FIL EN MEME TEMPS QUE L'ORDI. Achetez ou commandez les à part comme cela vous aurez une souris et un clavier filaires que vous garderez au cas où.

 Surtout si vous faites des trucs système en mode console (bosser en mode single user par exemple). En effet dans certains modes systèmes, les couches réseau ne sont pas montées donc bluetooth non plus.

  Dans ce cas vous avez besoin de clavier et souris filaires.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Décembre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que c'est pas trop tard ... Mais un CONSEIL Ne PAS COMMANDER LE CLAVIER ET LA SOURIS SANS FIL EN MEME TEMPS QUE L'ORDI. Achetez ou commandez les à part comme cela vous aurez une souris et un clavier filaires que vous garderez au cas où.



Oui, ça peut ralentir le délai de commande... Mais bon pour ma part, ma commande, livrée fin septembre, comprenait aussi le clavier et la souris sans-fil. 



			
				Manu a dit:
			
		

> Surtout si vous faites des trucs système en mode console (bosser en mode single user par exemple). En effet dans certains modes systèmes, les couches réseau ne sont pas montées donc bluetooth non plus.
> 
> Dans ce cas vous avez besoin de clavier et souris filaires.



Oui. Merci pour la précision, ça a son importance, même si moi, je ne peux pas non plus booter en mode Single User avec mon ancien clavier filaire de mon iMac G4. Si jamais, merci de répondre à mon problème là-bas.  Pas ici.


----------



## lionceau33 (23 Décembre 2004)

Youpi, transfert de données réussi 

Donc merci beaucoup @+


----------



## NightWalker (23 Décembre 2004)

Bon... il ne te reste plus qu'à poster les photos...


----------



## lionceau33 (23 Décembre 2004)

ok les photos vont arriver


----------



## lionceau33 (23 Décembre 2004)

voili, voilu, mais vu qu'apprement on a droit qu'à 97 Ko, je vais faire plusieurs posts ;-)


----------



## lionceau33 (23 Décembre 2004)

?et la suite :


----------



## lionceau33 (23 Décembre 2004)

et fin :


----------



## Universe player (23 Décembre 2004)

eh ben vous en avez de la chance 
Bon moi la pression monte TNT viens de me dire que je serai livré demain matin (...normalement...)
J lui ai tout fai noté mon numero de telephone, a quel nivo de la rue je suis derriere quelle maison et tout et tout....ca servira pas a grand chose mais au moins je les aurai mis au courant...


----------



## lionceau33 (23 Décembre 2004)

bah, ça va + tarder là


----------



## NightWalker (23 Décembre 2004)

Sympa tes photos... 

 Mais est-ce que par hasard tu n'as pas un site perso ?  vois avec ton fournisseur, d'habitude on a droit de créer un site perso, comme ça tu peux essayer ce magnifique logiciel, Galerie.

 Et tu peux transférer le site créé avec par exemple avec RBrowser Lite, un client ftp sympa.

 Mais déjà tu peux essayer Galerie qui est complètement gratuit...


----------



## lionceau33 (23 Décembre 2004)

si j'ai un site perso : lionel.mahjouba.free.fr  et aussi : alcoolicpauillac.free.fr

je m'en vais de ce pas essayer ces petits softs dont tu me parles


----------



## zegutfan (28 Décembre 2004)

Ca y est !

   Il est arrivé (et avant moi même )

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=2298&stc=1

   Plus qu'a recevoir les deux gigots commandé chez MacWay ...

   Panaresque ...


----------



## Machistador (28 Décembre 2004)

zegutfan a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est !
> 
> Il est arrivé (et avant moi même )
> 
> ...


Outch, 2 gigots, tu nous fera un CR pour nous dire ce que ca donne, tu as pris quoi comme ram, la danelec?

A+
Michael


----------



## zegutfan (28 Décembre 2004)

Euh non !

 C'est l'autre. La Macway 

 Y'a une difference ? Un gigot c'est un gigot non ? :mouais:


----------



## Kr!st0f (28 Décembre 2004)

Le G5 n'aime que les gigots label rouge !


----------



## NightWalker (28 Décembre 2004)

Hé..hé...

 Alors tes impressions après avoir goûté la version 17" et maintenant en 20"... 

 C'est joli la déco chez toi...


----------



## zegutfan (28 Décembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Hé..hé...
> 
> Alors tes impressions après avoir goûté la version 17" et maintenant en 20"...
> 
> C'est joli la déco chez toi...


 Je bronze ...

 Sinon quelqu'un a installé de la mémoire "pas Danelec" ?


----------



## NightWalker (28 Décembre 2004)

J'ai installé des mémoires Crucial pour mon iMac G5 et ça marche très bien... et en 128 bits. MacWay est un spécialiste Mac, donc à mon avis ça ne devrait pas te poser des problèmes... 

 Cela dit tu peux toujours les appeler pour avoir la confirmation...


----------



## WebOliver (28 Décembre 2004)

Pour rappel, ce fil de discussion, et ce forum (Réagissez) ne sont pas là pour recueuillir vos diverses questions techniques. Le forum Mac de bureau est plus adéquat pour ces demandes, voire le forum Switch.


----------



## trevise (31 Décembre 2004)

zegutfan a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est !
> 
> Il est arrivé (et avant moi même )
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=2298&stc=1



Tu bois quoi ? (verre à droite de l'Imac) ?


----------



## lionceau33 (31 Décembre 2004)

pouff moi aussi je l'ai arrosé avec les potes 
4, dont 3 que j'ai fait switcher ;-)

Donc le premier iMac G5 à la Vodka, et ensuite passassion de place sur le bureau
et encore j'avais pas posé mon petit SE30 & mon power mac 5400/180


----------



## zegutfan (31 Décembre 2004)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> Tu bois quoi ? (verre à droite de l'Imac) ?


 Euh ... non  

 C'est du Canada Dry  Ca y ressemble mais c'en est pas !

 J'ai plus le temps de boire, faut les occuper les deux gigots ...:love:

 Sinon ca marche d'enfer, me manque plus qu'ADSL qui se fait attendre.
 Parait que c'est la faute a FT ..:mouais:

 Sinon je fait causer l'iMac avec mon PC et mon portable. Reste plus qu'a le faire causer avec ma becane Linux et sera le bonheur ...


----------



## trevise (31 Décembre 2004)

Chouette, je vais pouvoir revendre au cabinet Gartner mon intéressante étude "ce que boivent les ImacG5users". Resultat : 50% Kriska, 50% Canada Dry, arrêtez je vais vomir....


----------



## mac-aïoli (31 Décembre 2004)

zegutfan a dit:
			
		

> Je bronze ...
> 
> Sinon quelqu'un a installé de la mémoire "pas Danelec" ?


 J'ai de la macway, elle fait merveille dans mon iMac


----------



## WebOliver (1 Janvier 2005)

On peut considérer désormais que les iMac G5 sont livrés en temps et en heure pour la plupart. Il n'y a plus vraiment de problèmes de délai et de livraison. Auxquels cas certains rencontreraient tout de même des soucis, ils peuvent en faire part dans ce sujet: Problèmes SAV, AppleCare, AppleStore, suivi de commandes, etc. [2] qui, comme son nom l'indique est là pour répondre aux divers problèmes rencontrés lors de livraisons, commandes, etc. Le sujet spécifique à TNT peut aussi vous renseigner: Avez-vous confiance en TNT?

Pour ceux qui veulent tout de même témoigner de la joie d'avoir reçu leur machine, ou plus simplement pour causer questions et problèmes techniques, ils peuvent toujours le faire dans Mac de bureau, ou, pour les récents switchers, dans le forum adéquat: Switch et conseils d'achats.

Bonne année à tous!


----------

